# What's For Dinner?



## Susan in VA

Prompted by Sailor, I couldn't resist starting the matching thread to hers.

Sometimes I plan a week's meals in advance and do all the shopping, and feel really organized...  and sometimes I go day by day and can't think of what to make until mid-afternoon.  For the latter kind of day, it would be fun to get some suggestions from KB  

Not thinking of recipes so much (other threads already exist for that), but what's TODAY's dinner?

We're probably having some kind of a stir-fry, rice and mushrooms and peas and maybe crumbled bacon and some leftover chicken thrown in.    But I could still change my mind.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Prompted by Sailor, I couldn't resist starting the matching thread to hers.
> Sometimes I plan a week's meals in advance and do all the shopping, and feel really organized... and sometimes I go day by day and can't think of what to make until mid-afternoon. For the latter kind of day, it would be fun to get some suggestions from KB
> Not thinking of recipes so much (other threads already exist for that), but what's TODAY's dinner?
> We're probably having some kind of a stir-fry, rice and mushrooms and peas and maybe crumbled bacon and some leftover chicken thrown in. But I could still change my mind.


We will no doubt have seafood, as I am going home... and being soooo close to the Louisiana border everyone eats it! My family actually live almost ON the border! All love to fish & crab. Yep! It will be seafood..... 
At least I am the first reply Susan.


----------



## ladyknight33

Mmm well my daughter just flew in from Chicago and I fly out to Baltimore in the morning so we will probably eat out. I'm in the mood for some beef so a nice grilled steak w/ bleu cheese, green salad, baked potoato and maybe aspargus or broccoli and to top it all off a few ice cold beers.

Tomorrow's dinner will be either crabcakes or soft shell crabs.

_ETA: more dinner plans_


----------



## vsch

Chicken salad....and it's all done already.


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> At least I am the first reply Susan.


Thank you!


----------



## louiseb

We've been having 100º days, which make me not want to cook. I frequently have my main meal at lunch. Today for supper I'll probably have mixed green salad with sunflower seeds, low fat feta, broccoli slaw, few dried cranberries, raspberry vinaigrette, and humus with whole grain crackers.


----------



## Susan in VA

louiseb said:


> Today for supper I'll probably have mixed green salad with sunflower seeds, low fat feta, broccoli slaw, few dried cranberries, raspberry vinaigrette, and humus with whole grain crackers.


I'll bet a piece (or two) of triple-layer frosted chocolate cake with extra whipped cream would go really well with that.... 

(just kidding, but boy does that sound healthy)


----------



## louiseb

mmmmmmmmm.....  chocolate


----------



## Tip10

Taco Casserole -- layers of refried beans, taco meat, flour tortillas, lots of cheese, uh, a little more cheese, topped with sour cream and salsa.

Salad -- did somebody say salad -- isn't that the decoration stuff you leave on the plate after you get done eatin' the good stuff?


----------



## rla1996

This morning, when I took ground beef from the freezer,  I was thinking that dinner was going to be Hamburger Helper.  Now I'm thinking that its going to be Beef Stroganoff melt instead.  Not only will it make an excellent dinner , but it will also be somthing good to take to work for luch for the rest of the week .


----------



## koolmnbv

We leave for Orlando Vacation today at 2pm. So ubndoubtedly we will be eating out somewhere....not sure where yet.

This is my favorite restaurant (Columbia) whenever we are down there so I hope we go there tonight. Cuban Food MMMMmmm
http://www.columbiarestaurant.com/


----------



## cheerio

I have no clue, will have to ask the wife


----------



## Rasputina

I have no idea. Depends how I feel. I was supposed to make a pot of chili but I don't feel like it. I think I'm going to make the hubby take me out.


----------



## Dori

Dinner is usually whatever falls out of the fridge when I open it.


----------



## cytorath

Well, we're out visiting with mom for a couple of days, so tonight we're going to make country fried steak, mashed potatos and some sort of vegetable.  Yum, yum, yum.


----------



## Sweety18

BBQ Steak to get the long weekend going


----------



## Sariy

Burgers


----------



## drenee

cytorath said:


> Well, we're out visiting with mom for a couple of days, so tonight we're going to make country fried steak, mashed potatos and some sort of vegetable. Yum, yum, yum.


And the best part about it is mom is not the one doing the cooking. 
deb


----------



## Forster

Venison stew with dumplings. Yummy.


----------



## Susan in VA

Sweety18 said:


> BBQ Steak to get the long weekend going


It's _Tuesday_...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> It's _Tuesday_...


and your point is


----------



## kdawna

Flounder, hash browns and baked beans. 
  Kdawna


----------



## MAGreen

1 cup rice
1 can diced tomatoes 
1 can corn low sodium
1 can black beans
1 1/2 pounds boneless skinless chicken breast, chopped to bite size pieces
Add a little garlic and some salt and pepper
Yummy!


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> and your point is


I want that kind of job, where I can start the weekend on Tuesday.


----------



## bookfiend

Forster said:


> Venison stew with dumplings. Yummy.


Can we come to your house Forster? (Would you mind PMing me the recipe? I've been looking for a good stew recipe to use the last of our venison in.)


----------



## Forster

bookfiend said:


> Can we come to your house Forster? (Would you mind PMing me the recipe? I've been looking for a good stew recipe to use the last of our venison in.)


It's nothing fancy, just the Betty Crocker beef stew recipe with venison substituted for the beef, but it is good. If you don't have a Betty Crocker book handy, I will be more than happy to get you the recipe.


----------



## Cindergayle

Pizza at my daughter's. I am babysitting my granddaughter Isabella.


----------



## bookfiend

Forster said:


> It's nothing fancy, just the Betty Crocker beef stew recipe with venison substituted for the beef, but it is good. If you don't have a Betty Crocker book handy, I will be more than happy to get you the recipe.


Yes, Please. Do you add any fat to make up for the leanness?


----------



## Forster

bookfiend said:


> Yes, Please. Do you add any fat to make up for the leanness?


No I don't, just make sure you simmer it for the full 2 1/2 hours so the meat is tender. Also you might need to add extra water before making the dumplings so there is enough "gravy" to go around.

PM with recipe will be coming shortly.


----------



## Susan in VA

Carry-out fast food.


----------



## Aravis60

I had cereal, Cinnamon Chex. It sounds like breakfast, but we eat cereal for dinner a lot at our house.


----------



## koolmnbv

We had Del Frisco's steakhouse tonight, VERY GOOD!!


----------



## Bren S.

I laid out some chicken breasts tonight for dinner tomorrow.
I will use my crockpot since it is supposed to be quite warm tomorrow.The crockpot doesn't heat up the house
I put chicken breasts and 2 kinds of soup in the crockpot,and it ends up making it's own gravy,so all I have to do is make some potatoes and a veggie and voila dinner 
I am bringing some over to my neighbor who is recovering from surgery.This way she doesn't have to cook


----------



## 1131

I'm getting the crockpot out tomorrow (or should I say today) too.  For me it's chicken breasts in barbecue sauce.  Add some potato salad, some grilled corn and browned buns and I'm ready for dinner.


----------



## Bren S.

imallbs said:


> I'm getting the crockpot out tomorrow (or should I say today) too. For me it's chicken breasts in barbecue sauce. Add some potato salad, some grilled corn and browned buns and I'm ready for dinner.


Sounds yummy  Aren't crockpots the best?


----------



## koolmnbv

Ok I love the crock pot but I always have to follow someone elses tried and true Crockpot recipe. Other people throw in a few things and it turns out amazing. I have to follow a path that someone ahead of me has already proved it works.

sugar why wont your crockpot heat up inside your house?


----------



## Bren S.

koolmnbv said:


> Ok I love the crock pot but I always have to follow someone elses tried and true Crockpot recipe. Other people throw in a few things and it turns out amazing. I have to follow a path that someone ahead of me has already proved it works.
> 
> sugar why wont your crockpot heat up inside your house?


kool I just meant it won't heat up the entire house while cooking the food.Like an oven would etc


----------



## koolmnbv

Sugar said:


> kool I just meant it won't heat up the entire house while cooking the food.Like an oven would etc


LOL ok that makes more sense. I thought you meant you had to bring your crock pot outside somewhere to get it to heat up properly. I could not figure out fo the llife of me why it wouldn't heat up indoors.  Very stupid...I thought maybe this girl runs her a/c at sub-zero temps and even the crock pot wont get hot.

thanks for clearing it up Sugar. LOL


----------



## KindleMom

Aravis60 said:


> I had cereal, Cinnamon Chex. It sounds like breakfast, but we eat cereal for dinner a lot at our house.


In the summertime, so do we. We also have pancakes, waffles, breakfast burritos, etc. for dinner. We love having breakfast for dinner!


----------



## Rasputina

We are smoking some salmon and lobster on the big green egg and having salad.


----------



## KindleMom

Rasputina said:


> We are smoking some salmon and lobster on the big green egg and having salad.


What time should I stop by?


----------



## Sweety18

Susan in VA said:


> It's _Tuesday_...





Ann in Arlington said:


> and your point is


Exactly


----------



## angelad

Nothing for dinner.  Dieting


----------



## Aravis60

I'm getting ready to order a pizza.


----------



## Susan in VA

Picnic on a blanket on the Capitol lawn in DC!  Sandwiches, sun chips, carrots, apples, chocolate chip cookies.  With Aretha Franklin as dinner music.


----------



## Aravis60

Susan in VA said:


> Picnic on a blanket on the Capitol lawn in DC! Sandwiches, sun chips, carrots, apples, chocolate chip cookies. With Aretha Franklin as dinner music.


That sounds great. Lucky you!


----------



## Susan in VA

Aravis60 said:


> That sounds great. Lucky you!


Well, me and DD and about 100,000 other people. On the radio they said that today would be the dress rehearsal for tomorrow's big show, and it would be open to the public, and that if one wanted to see it without all the crowds... well, of course "without all the crowds" is relative!  For any other venue it would still have been record attendance. 

Still, it was fun. And tomorrow we'll go to the _other _end of the National Mall, where they'll have a different concert. And we get to have another picnic too!


----------



## sigrosenblum

If you're in the mood for easy-to-make meals from time to time, check out the well-known Italian brands such as Buitoni and Bertoli. Reasonably priced. And suprisingly good.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

We celebrated our Anniversary with a nice seafood dinner.


----------



## harfner

Lasagna last night.  Hamburgers tonight.  

We're making a concerted effort to ensure the boys know how to cook, so every week, each one has to choose a meal to make (or, realistically, help with).  We've found this also cuts down on mealtime battles.  Way fewer, "I don't want to eat this" fights when the kid in question made it.


----------



## Rasputina

We are grilling some bockwurst and chicken wings for lunch and a flank steak for dinner.


----------



## egh34

Last night, shrimmp and scallops on the grill. Tonight, steak with fresh ears of corn and garden tomatoes with onions dowsed in balsamic vinagerette. YUM!! Oh, yeah, and maybe a few beers.


----------



## frojazz

I work the evening shift (and every other weekend) so I eat supper at work.  Tonight is risotto with BBQ teriyaki chicken that hubby made a huge batch of before he left so that I would have food to eat while he is gone.  

And I have (my fav) chippers, chocolate covered potato chips, for dessert.


----------



## angelad

Some indian rice and fish fillets.


----------



## Aravis60

Chinese take-out. I really do cook! (I noticed that the last time I posted on this thread, I was ordering pizza  )


----------



## Scheherazade

We had roast beef with fresh green beans, new potatoes and squash from the Farmer's Market with peaches for dessert.  Nothing too exciting but there's nothing better than fresh green beans and squash.  Tomorrow we're getting Boar's Head and I'm making fresh pretzel bread rolls for sandwiches.  I just learned how to make pretzels and they're so easy I can't stop playing with the recipe... my mom went to Germany and loves pretzel bread and she says it's as good as anything she had there so I'm all proud of myself ><


----------



## CegAbq

Lentil Stroganoff: my daughter is cooking a recipe that is an adaptation for vegetarians:

Was "ground beef" stroganoff - is now Lentil Stroganoff

(we frequently used cooked lentils in place of ground beef for recipes, e.g., spaghetti sauce, sloppy joes, tacos, etc)

I have 3 college-age kids home for the summer & we've assigned them to each cook a meal once a week; glad she is today because I am (unhappily) cleaning in anticipation of in-law visit on Wednesday and am tired!


----------



## drenee

Good for you for having your kids help out with meals.  It will not only sharpen their skills, but keep them home more.  

I had sushi last night, since I was going to be baking and takeout was easy.  I really should cook today, but my boyfriend's sister is still on vacation.  So I'll probably "show up" at the lake this afternoon and eat with them.  There's always great food and fun there, AND most importantly, I did not have to cook it.  I do dishes though.  
deb


----------



## egh34

Sunday night, family tradition = fast food!!


----------



## CegAbq

drenee said:


> Good for you for having your kids help out with meals. It will not only sharpen their skills, but keep them home more.


Thanks deb. Another thing I have done to address them asking (from afar) - "Mom I need the recipe for ....." is to put family recipes online at a shared Google Docs location; then they can just say - "Mom, I need you to upload the recipe for ..." and everyone can have access to it if they want. It also makes it real easy to share a recipe with friends when they ask after a pot luck.


----------



## drenee

That sounds wonderful.  My kids are always calling me and asking for recipes.  
deb


----------



## KindleMom

I found a great crock pot blog and tried this last night. It was devoured by the entire family and so simple to make. I did marinate it in the morning and then cooked it in the afternoon. The flavor was really good.

Chicken Adobo
http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2008/11/crockpot-chicken-adobo-recipe.html#links

I also found this delicious, kinda sinful brownie crock pot recipe on the same blog. We tried that today and oh my goodness is it good. I mixed it in a separate bowl, sprayed the crock pot with cooking spray, poured in the batter, sprinkled on the rest of the ingredients and about two hours later, perfection!

Five Layer Brownie
http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2008/04/crockpot-5-layer-brownie-recipe.html

I use my crock pot a lot in the summer. I stick it out in the garage so the house stays cool. Or the basement would be a good place to put it too.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mmmm, those both sound good!  The brownie directions made me laugh.  I've always thought of crockpot meals as wintery  (soups and stews, etc.)  but the idea of using them in summer to avoid standing over a hot stove is appealing too.  Time to dig mine out...  haven't used it in well over a year.


----------



## crebel

The brownies sound really good!  I already printed off the recipe and added the crockpot365.blogspot to my favorites tab - great site.  Thanks!


----------



## egh34

Dinner tonight: Taco Tuesday!!


----------



## telracs

I picked up beef lo mein on my way home.


----------



## Aravis60

scarlet said:


> I picked up beef lo mein on my way home.


I made chicken lo mein.


----------



## F1Wild

Artichoke tortellini with vodka sauce & fresh broccoli.

We've been having very boring dinners lately...to hot to cook!


----------



## koolmnbv

Meredith Sinclair said:


> We celebrated our Anniversary with a nice seafood dinner.


I am a little late but happy anniversary!


----------



## koolmnbv

drenee said:


> I had sushi last night, since I was going to be baking and takeout was easy. deb


I love sushi, I cant wait to get some good sushi again!


----------



## koolmnbv

We ate out at a place called Genghis Grill, it's a Mongolian Bar-b-q type place and I love it. 
We have another place like this called HuHot Mongolian Grill but I like Genghis Grill so much better. It's further away but I prefer going to it when we can. It was very good tonight.


----------



## F1Wild

koolmnbv said:


> I love sushi, I cant wait to get some good sushi again!


We have sushi every week...date night! And we loooooooooove our place!


----------



## rla1996

Tonight its going to be spaghetti made from leftover taco meat from last night.


----------



## Thumper

Jenny Craig meatloaf. Mm mm mm


----------



## Tip10

Goulash

Church Business meeting tonight -- eat first, business second.


----------



## Susan in VA

Schnitzel (pork or veal or turkey cutlet, flattened, dipped in egg and breadcrumbs, and fried)
with steamed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## NogDog

My chicken and rice is in the final steaming process now...I'll be eating in a few minutes. (Brown rice, pre-cooked chicken breast, some frozen veggies, a dash of hot sauce and a double dash of hot-pepper-infused sesame oil, all cooked in my rice-cooker with some chicken stock and water)


----------



## telracs

Pineapple fried rice from the Thai place and left over lo mein.

(oh, I don't cook).


----------



## sheltiemom

Don't know about the meal, but Blue Bell has a new ice cream flavor called Southern Blackberry Cobbler.  I haven't bought ice cream in months, but I couldn't stop myself from buying that for supper tonight.  It is so good!


----------



## Kind

I'm thinking a nice big plate of Nachos for tonight should do the trick.


----------



## koolmnbv

dinner was fettucini alfredo with grilled chicken and peas. It was very good


----------



## Aravis60

I'm making Asian tacos for dinner tonight.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

I fixed egg noodles with rotel tom.,musrooms,chicken broth and chicken breasts with salt and black pepper...vw


----------



## OliviaD

Oriental stir fry chicken with 7 grain bread and butter.  Beryl


----------



## Bren S.

Meat loaf , gravy, mashed potatoes, and corn


----------



## Rasputina

I made baked chicken, southern green beans, fried corn with bacon and buttermilk biscuits.


----------



## koolmnbv

Went out tonight. Late lunch/early dinner.


----------



## F1Wild

Sugar said:


> Meat loaf , gravy, mashed potatoes, and corn


We had the same thing except spinach instead of the corn...but a cornbread muffin.


----------



## OliviaD

Beef and chicken nachos with guacamole and chile con queso.  Ole!


----------



## egh34

Steaks on the grill, sweet corn, a few beers...72 degrees here in KC, amazing weather for August!


----------



## sixnsolid

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2007/09/cooking_with_my_punk-ass_little_sister_penne_a_la_betsy/

Yummy!


----------



## F1Wild

Yummy sushi, sashimi and cold sake!!!  De-lish!


----------



## Susan in VA

sixnsolid said:


> http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2007/09/cooking_with_my_punk-ass_little_sister_penne_a_la_betsy/
> 
> Yummy!


Mmmmm that one sounds good! On my list to try soon 

(Dinner here tonight was chicken and broccoli and capellini.)


----------



## koolmnbv

went out to dinner at outback steakhouse , had grilled chicken and veggies. It was good then went to a movie took the cousins/nephews to see G-force.


----------



## intinst

Tonight was barbecued spare ribs, home made fries and whole wheat bread rolls, Man she is a good cook.


----------



## Rasputina

We smoked a pork butt for pulled pork on the big green egg las night


----------



## egh34

Sunday night, our usual fast food night has been changed to dogs, brats and burgers on the grill. Fresh green beans and homemade potato salad are the sides, and of couse there is beer.


----------



## KindleMom

BBQ ribs, corn on the cob, peaches and s'mores for dessert.  The heat has made the grill our friend today.


----------



## F1Wild

Tonight one of my husband's favorite (since he's been quite the sweetie-pie):  bangers & mash...with a lovely salad (gotta throw in at least a bit of green!).


----------



## telracs

chicken souvlaki with greek fries.  i hadn't ordered from the greek place in a while.


----------



## drenee

Chicken and noodles.
deb


----------



## egh34

Leftovers


----------



## Rasputina

corn chowder and baguette, strawberries for dessert


----------



## KindleMom

We took the kids to The Melting Pot for the first time.  Yum.


----------



## Susan in VA

Homemade chicken soup.

After being unable to decide the first few times I made it whether I liked it better with noodles or with rice, I now put in both.


----------



## ellesu

Tomato pie and fried salmon patties.  Tryin' to eat more fish.  Probably best not to fry, but....


----------



## drenee

KindleMom said:


> We took the kids to The Melting Pot for the first time. Yum.


That sounds interesting. What kind of menu do they have?
deb


----------



## KindleMom

drenee said:


> That sounds interesting. What kind of menu do they have?
> deb


It's a chain that does fondue. I thought they were all over, but apparently not. 

It's really fun - you choose your cheeses and then you dip away with bread, fruits and veggies. And then there's a "boiling" course with meats and raw veggies that you cook in your pot. And then the best course of all - chocolate served with all kinds of yummy things - cheesecake, pound cake, strawberries, bananas, marshmallows, rice krispy treats, etc.

It's fairly expensive so we'd never taken the kids before. We were celebrating a birthday so we splurged. And the kids loved it so I imagine we'll take them again.

http://www.meltingpot.com/


----------



## drenee

That does sound yummy.  Thank you for explaining.
deb


----------



## KindleMom

You're welcome, Deb. 

Tonight we're using the crock pot. We're in triple digits today so I'm going to keep it in the garage.

Brown Sugar Chicken
http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2008/08/crockpot-brown-sugar-chicken-recipe.html

I'll be serving it over wild rice along with a spinach salad and whatever else I can find that's fresh and looks delicious.


----------



## Aravis60

KindleMom,
That Brown Sugar Chicken recipe looks really good. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KindleMom

Aravis60 said:


> KindleMom,
> That Brown Sugar Chicken recipe looks really good. Thanks for sharing!


You are very welcome. I love her blog. It's not just yummy, easy recipes - she's a very entertaining blogger too.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Steaks, baked potatoes, and fresh corn on the cob.

Giant had a great sale on NY strip steaks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And I bet you got the corn from one of those Eastern Shore roadside stands. . . Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## drenee

I had half a Santa Fe salad from Applebees.  Gotta love carside to go.  Call it in as right before my last errand and it's ready when I get there.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann in Arlington said:


> And I bet you got the corn from one of those Eastern Shore roadside stands. . . Mmmmmmmm.


But of course. Is there any other corn?


----------



## Magpie

I had steaks, garlic bread & and carrot avocado salad. I never would have thought to try such a salad, but it was in a weekly email that I receive and there the recipe was. It was the best darn thing I've made in a while. I'll include the link for the salad below. 
http://smittenkitchen.com/2009/08/roasted-carrot-and-avocado-salad/


----------



## Susan in VA

KindleMom said:


> It's a chain that does fondue. I thought they were all over, but apparently not.
> http://www.meltingpot.com/


I see that there are three within easy driving distance (Reston, DC, Arlington), and I had never heard of this chain. Thank you for the recommendation! Something to try for the next special occasion.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> And I bet you got the corn from one of those Eastern Shore roadside stands. . . Mmmmmmmm.


We're heading to the beach for a day trip sometime this week or next (weather-dependent)... thanks for reminding me of the _other _reason to make that trip! 

Though since the old Elmer's closed we haven't found one as good... which ones are currently the best stands? Ann? Heather? Anyone?


----------



## KindleMom

Magpie said:


> I had steaks, garlic bread & and carrot avocado salad. I never would have thought to try such a salad, but it was in a weekly email that I receive and there the recipe was. It was the best darn thing I've made in a while. I'll include the link for the salad below.
> http://smittenkitchen.com/2009/08/roasted-carrot-and-avocado-salad/


I love smittenkitchen! Another great recipe blog. And that salad looks delish. Thanks!

I also wanted to follow up with the recipe I tried tonight. Yum! The entire family loved it and Mr. KM is excited to have the leftovers for lunch tomorrow. Me too! It was very sweet, obviously, but the vinegar made it nicely tangy too.

http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2008/08/crockpot-brown-sugar-chicken-recipe.html


----------



## luvmy4brats

Susan in VA said:


> We're heading to the beach for a day trip sometime this week or next (weather-dependent)... thanks for reminding me of the _other _reason to make that trip!
> 
> Though since the old Elmer's closed we haven't found one as good... which ones are currently the best stands? Ann? Heather? Anyone?


Sorry, I get mine just down the street from me. I'm literally surrounded by cornfields. I'm not sure the names of the different stands up and down 50.


----------



## Rasputina

The hubby grilled some killer burgers and we topped them with onions, tomato and my homemade bbq sauce.


----------



## KindleMom

Rasputina said:


> The hubby grilled some killer burgers and we topped them with onions, tomato and my homemade bbq sauce.


I would love your homemade bbq sauce recipe if you'd be willing to share it. I have yet to find one I love and hate using store bought ones because they're full of corn syrup.

Thanks!


----------



## Kind

Grilled chicken breast, grilled veggies, protein shake with 48 grams of protein, a handful of pistachios and almonds, table spoon of fish oil.


----------



## Aravis60

We had garden burgers and baked "tater" tots.


----------



## F1Wild

KindleMom said:


> We took the kids to The Melting Pot for the first time. Yum.


I've never been there, but would love to go!


----------



## F1Wild

luvmy4brats said:


> But of course. Is there any other corn?


I miss them so much!


----------



## F1Wild

Magpie said:


> I had steaks, garlic bread & and carrot avocado salad. I never would have thought to try such a salad, but it was in a weekly email that I receive and there the recipe was. It was the best darn thing I've made in a while. I'll include the link for the salad below.
> http://smittenkitchen.com/2009/08/roasted-carrot-and-avocado-salad/


I think I might try that recipe - I love carrots and avocado!


----------



## F1Wild

Oh right - Sockeye salmon fillets, asparagus and baby potatos


----------



## OliviaD

Grilled ham steak, pumpernickle bread (black) and barbeque beans.  Mmmm.  Not healthy, but good.  Oh, and Vitaminwater! LOL


----------



## telracs

chicken rice soup.  i'm fighting a cold and the cold is winning.


----------



## F1Wild

scarlet said:


> chicken rice soup. i'm fighting a cold and the cold is winning.


Feel better and have lots of OJ with your soup!


----------



## F1Wild

Stuffed portabello mushrooms, fresh corn on the cob and mixed green salad.


----------



## Magpie

stuffed green peppers


----------



## drenee

F1Wild said:


> Stuffed portabello mushrooms, fresh corn on the cob and mixed green salad.


I want your dinner.

My mom made steak and gravy with mashed potatoes and corn. Not on the cob, but I was starving so it was good.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Crepes.
Some filled with roasted veggies, another with asparagus in a cream sauce.  My son and I will add ham to that one.
Everyone (3 teenagers and DH) will be home for dinner tonight, so I'm cooking.


----------



## Susan in VA

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Crepes.
> Some filled with roasted veggies, another with asparagus in a cream sauce.


Ooooooh yummmmmmy!!

(I can't make a decent crepe to save my life. My mother makes 'em, though.... mmmm. Time to invite myself over for dinner again soon...)


----------



## KindleMom

Taco Bell.  It was a crazy day.


----------



## louiseb

Magpie said:


> I had steaks, garlic bread & and carrot avocado salad. I never would have thought to try such a salad, but it was in a weekly email that I receive and there the recipe was. It was the best darn thing I've made in a while. I'll include the link for the salad below.
> http://smittenkitchen.com/2009/08/roasted-carrot-and-avocado-salad/


Thanks so much for the recipe! I spent some time looking around and signed up for their emails. I won't be able to eat the cakes and pies but it looks like a good balance of healthy stuff too, I copied several recipes to try before I left.


----------



## Magpie

I'm glad I could help. When I made the roasted carrot avocados salad I cooked it out on the grill. It turned out great. I never would have thought to put those two items together. Then I thought, hmmm.. I like carrots, I like avocados. Their website is fantastic.


----------



## KindleMom

Tonight is a family favorite.  Homemade - everything from scratch including the sauce - lasagne, homemade breadsticks, spinach salad, mango/orange salad.

I'd better get cooking!


----------



## crebel

KindleMom said:


> Tonight is a family favorite. Homemade - everything from scratch including the sauce - lasagne, homemade breadsticks, spinach salad, mango/orange salad.
> 
> I'd better get cooking!


Directions to your house and time to arrive, please?


----------



## egh34

Tonight, fried egg sandwiches!


----------



## KindleMom

crebel said:


> Directions to your house and time to arrive, please?


LOL!

I don't normally cook like this - maybe once a month or so. One of my kids asked me, "Who are you taking dinner to?" Yup. That's my motivation. I had a friend who had surgery and so I'm taking her family dinner. It's rare that I make a 2-3 hour prep dinner unless someone is coming over or I'm taking dinner to someone.

We'll be eating in about an hour. Go left and the roundabout, take your first right, house is at the end of the street on the left.


----------



## Magpie

Pork chops, roasted new potatoes, and squash casserole (yellow squash, onion milk, eggs swiss cheese). I love fresh summer produce.


----------



## Cowgirl

I'm making lasagna in my slow cooker.  Layer uncooked pasta, meat, cheese, mushrooms, sauce...repeat.  Cook on low for 6 hours.  It's a quick and easy Mr. Food recipe that is really good.


----------



## bookfiend

Bananna Bread, straight from the oven, and smothered in butter.  Its not healthy, but its not my fault the boys didn't eat the banana's.  They will have to fend for themselves when they get home.  (I can only eat this for dinner, because no one else know will know)


----------



## Susan in VA

Another totally lazy dinner, I'm afraid.  
Roy Rogers fried chicken for DD (again!),  carryout Chinese for me.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Another totally lazy dinner, I'm afraid.
> Roy Rogers fried chicken for DD (again!), carryout Chinese for me.


Hopefully the weirdo wasnot there this time!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Hopefully the weirdo wasnot there this time!


No, but a different weird person was!! I'm planning to post about it over on the "bump" thread, where the last RR story was.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Homemade Tacos and Tamales.


----------



## louiseb

We ordered out for lunch and I had leftovers for supper. Brown rice, steamed green beans, carrots, and onions. A spicy chili sauce on the side. It was really yummy! Organic nonfat Greek yogurt for dessert with a touch of organic agave syrup.


----------



## Rasputina

hubby make chicken enchiladas verdes and arroz mexicana


----------



## F1Wild

drenee said:


> I want your dinner.
> 
> My mom made steak and gravy with mashed potatoes and corn. Not on the cob, but I was starving so it was good.
> deb


They were great, but next time I am going to spice up the stuffing more...and change from beef so something less heavy. Should I invite you next time?


----------



## F1Wild

Cowgirl said:


> I'm making lasagna in my slow cooker. Layer uncooked pasta, meat, cheese, mushrooms, sauce...repeat. Cook on low for 6 hours. It's a quick and easy Mr. Food recipe that is really good.


Sounds YUM! How easy is it to get out of the cooker?


----------



## F1Wild

Actually feel like "sh*t on a stick" (my husband's Irish saying) with the flu... so it's pizza...fresh mushroom, black olives, prosciutto and yummo cheese!


----------



## Cowgirl

F1Wild said:


> Sounds YUM! How easy is it to get out of the cooker?


Yum and easy!


----------



## enwood

Cracker Barrel!


----------



## OliviaD

Chinese!  General's Chicken, fried rice, egg drop soup, egg rolls, the whole nine yards and hot tea!! Can't wait.  Ymmmmmeeeee.      Beryl


----------



## Cowgirl

Grilled Cowboy burgers and corn on the cob!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

A stewish thing.  I seasoned pork with Bolner's fajita seasoning and thoroughly browned it.  Then took it out of the pan, added about a tablespoon of olive oil and quick sauteed fresh zucchini, bell pepper, shallot, and carrot from the garden.

Stirred that around until the veggies just started to soften, added the meat back in, added about 4 fairly good sized tomatoes from the garden. . .they'd been blanched, peeled and cubed. . . and a can of rinsed and drained kidney beans.  Then a little chicken stock just to have enough broth.

Simmered about an hour, then let it set and tasted.  Seasoned a little more with some Montreal steak seasoning and fresh ground sea salt.  Let set a little longer and then reheated and served over rice.  

It was a success:  DH had a second bowl.


----------



## egh34

Shrimp, scallops and salmon on the grill with fresh sweet corn.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> A stewish thing. I seasoned pork with Bolner's fajita seasoning


This sounded really good, and I wondered whether I could do something similar with the spices I have on hand. So I looked up the Bolner's stuff just now. Turns out it's

"_Salt, Monosodium Glutamate, Spices, Garlic, Onion, Calcium Stearate (Free-Flow Agent) and Tenderizer (Proteolytic Enzyme derived from Aspergillus Flavus Oryaze and from Papaya) _"

That's all very well and good, but the third ingredient, "spices", doesn't tell me a whole lot... Ann, or anyone else who uses this stuff, can you tell me your best guess as to what's actually in it?

(I find it easier to use plain spices rather than blends just because then if something is missing I know better what to adjust.)


----------



## Neekeebee

Fish tacos  

N


----------



## Karen_McQ

You know that casserole you make with the ground beef on the bottom and the tater tots and shredded melted cheese on top?
That's what we're having. I almost hate to admit it, because it's high in calories and fat, but I have the ingredients handy and everyone in the family likes it. My relatives on the coast would definitely look down on it as a Wisconsin thing.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Easily Amused
Lies I Told My Children


----------



## louiseb

I roasted fresh green beans and fresh squash with a little olive oil and cajun seasoning, and ate with the last of the quinoa mix I made the other night. This is the first time I have roiasted squash, I have a bunch of it that a friend gave me from her garden. It was wonderful!


----------



## KindleMom

We had this in the crock pot - it's so yummy.

Ingredients:
4 boneless skinlesschicken breast halves
1 envelope dry Italian salad dressing mix
1/4 cup water
8 ounces cream cheese -- softened
1 can cream of chicken soup -- undiluted
4 ounces can mushroom stems and pieces -- drained
Hot cooked rice or pasta

Directions:

Place the chicken breast halves in the crock pot. Combine the Italian dressing mix and water until smooth; pour over top of chicken. Cover; cook on low for 3 hours.

Combine the cream cheese and soup until smooth and blended. Stir in mushroom pieces. Pour soup mixture over chicken. Cook 1 hour more or until chicken is cooked through. Serve over hot cooked rice or pasta

http://www.recipezaar.com/Crock-Pot-Creamy-Italian-Chicken-19859

Along with rice from my new rice cooker.


----------



## Magpie

BBQ chicken, corn on the cob and twice baked potatoes. All on the grill, hardly any cleanup at all.


----------



## Susan in VA

Salmon in cream sauce over fettucine.  Brownies with whipped cream for dessert.


----------



## Cowgirl

Was invited to a friend's house for dinner....real easy clean up!


----------



## luvmy4brats

The kids made Taco salad for dinner. They made a huge bowl and it's almost gone. I think everybody had seconds.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Leftover Buffalo Chicken Pizza... and green tea.


----------



## F1Wild

Shrimp chimichanga with rice & beans.


----------



## egh34

With the heat, we decided to go light...tuna salad on tomato.


----------



## Karen_McQ

Taco Bell!

Easily Amused
Lies I Told My Children


----------



## F1Wild

Eggplant Parmesan with big greens, tomato & avocado salad.


----------



## Susan in VA

Leftovers!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Chicken & spinach pasta alfredo with garlic toast.


----------



## KindleMom

IHOP Harvest Grain N' Nut Pancakes. They are so delicious. We don't go to IHOP for them anymore because I got the recipe from here:



I serve them with homemade buttermilk syrup for the kids and Mr. KM, but I prefer them plain. They are _that_ good. And healthy too! Oats, whole wheat flour, nuts... Good stuff.

Buttermilk Syrup

Ingredients:
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup buttermilk
1 T corn syrup
1 cube butter
1/2 tea vanilla
1/2 tea baking soda

Directions:
1. Boil sugar, buttermilk, corn syrup, and butter for 2 minutes in medium saucepan.
2. Remove from heat and mix in vanilla.
3. Stir in baking soda.
4. Serve over french toast or pancakes.


----------



## telracs

Sweet onion chicken teriyaki sandwich from Subway.  Honey oat bread with lettuce, pickles and cucumbers.


----------



## F1Wild

KindleMom said:


> IHOP Harvest Grain N' Nut Pancakes. They are so delicious. We don't go to IHOP for them anymore because I got the recipe from here:


I've been told the pancake batter is so super they (IHOP) even add it to their omelettes to make them a bit fluffier.


----------



## F1Wild

Orange Roughy (MMMMMMM, one of our favorites!), sweet potato, fresh broccoli.


----------



## Susan in VA

KindleMom said:


> We don't go to IHOP for them anymore because I got the recipe from here:


Neat book! I thought I had all the cookbooks I'd ever need, but I might just add this one to the shelf...

eta: Mushroom omelet for DD, plain omelet for me.


----------



## Karen_McQ

Roast chicken, and corn on the cob (made in the slow cooker, let's see how that turns out...)


----------



## crebel

Steaks and corn on the cob on the grill with rice salad made from the Green Goddess rice in the rice cooker thread.


----------



## KindleMom

Grilled chicken tacos with watermelon on the side.  I marinate the chicken in this - so good!

Savory Marinade

MIX 1/4 cup olive oil
2 tablespoons soy sauce
2 teaspoons Grill Mates Monterey Steak Seasoning.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Last night, I made Crockpot lasagna for the first time. I combined 3-4 different recipes and came up with my own. It was a huge hit. Super easy, the only cooking involved was browning the meat. I didn't really measure anything, just tossed it in the pot

1.5 pounds ground beef
1 tsp Italian seasoning
.5 to 1 cup diced onions
4 oz can of sliced mushrooms, drained
12 oz package regular uncooked lasagna noodles
1 large jar spaghetti sauce of your choice (I used Ragu, meat flavored)
15 oz ricotta cheese
3-4 cups mozzarella cheese
.5 to 1 cup water

1. cook ground beef with seasoning and onion, drain and stir in mushrooms.
2. break lasagna noodles into pieces. put about 1/3 into crockpot. Then add 1/3 off meat mixture, pour in 1/3 of sauce (straight from the jar), spoon on 1/3 container of ricotta, then 1/3 of mozzarella. repeat layers twice more.
3. pour water over top of everything.
4. cook on low for 6 hours or high for 4 hours

I have a large oval crockpot and it was almost completely full. I thought there would be plenty leftover, but there was hardly any! They've all told me I have to make it again. Next time, I'll make it with sausage (and only 1/2 with ricotta so I can try it).


----------



## Bren S.

luvmy4brats said:


> Last night, I made Crockpot lasagna for the first time. I combined 3-4 different recipes and came up with my own. It was a huge hit. Super easy, the only cooking involved was browning the meat. I didn't really measure anything, just tossed it in the pot
> 
> 1.5 pounds ground beef
> 1 tsp Italian seasoning
> .5 to 1 cup diced onions
> 4 oz can of sliced mushrooms, drained
> 12 oz package regular uncooked lasagna noodles
> 1 large jar spaghetti sauce of your choice (I used Ragu, meat flavored)
> 15 oz ricotta cheese
> 3-4 cups mozzarella cheese
> .5 to 1 cup water
> 
> 1. cook ground beef with seasoning and onion, drain and stir in mushrooms.
> 2. break lasagna noodles into pieces. put about 1/3 into crockpot. Then add 1/3 off meat mixture, pour in 1/3 of sauce (straight from the jar), spoon on 1/3 container of ricotta, then 1/3 of mozzarella. repeat layers twice more.
> 3. pour water over top of everything.
> 4. cook on low for 6 hours or high for 4 hours
> 
> I have a large oval crockpot and it was almost completely full. I thought there would be plenty leftover, but there was hardly any! They've all told me I have to make it again. Next time, I'll make it with sausage (and only 1/2 with ricotta so I can try it).


That sounds so good Heather. I will have to try it.


----------



## Bren S.

I made "Big Easy Shrimp" served over brown rice with a salad 

Big Easy Shrimp
2 strips turkey bacon or Canadian bacon
1 onion, chopped
1/2 green bell pepper, chopped
1 celery stalk
1 clove garlic, minced
1 can (16 ounces) chopped tomatoes with juice
1 bay leaf
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon hot-pepper sauce
1 pound medium shrimp, peeled and de-veined


Cook the bacon in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat until crisp. Place on a paper towel–lined plate. Crumble when cool. Leave any drippings in the skillet.

In the skillet, over medium heat, cook the onion, bell pepper, and celery for 5 minutes, or until tender. Stir in the garlic and cook for 1 minute. Add the tomatoes (with juice), bay leaf, black pepper, Worcestershire sauce, and hot-pepper sauce. Heat to boiling. Reduce the heat to low and simmer for 20 minutes. Add the shrimp and bacon and cook for 5 minutes, or until the shrimp turn pink. Remove and discard the bay leaf before serving.

Serve over brown rice


----------



## egh34

Sugar said:


> That sounds so good Heather. I will have to try it.


We start school next Wednesday, and I think this is the meal we all come home to Wednesday night. Thanks!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I am going to fix my Chicken Sour Cream Enchilladas for dinner tonight.  My oldest granddaughter is visiting this weekend and we both love this meal.  Yum!!


----------



## drenee

KindleMom said:


> LOL!
> 
> I don't normally cook like this - maybe once a month or so. One of my kids asked me, "Who are you taking dinner to?" Yup. That's my motivation. I had a friend who had surgery and so I'm taking her family dinner. It's rare that I make a 2-3 hour prep dinner unless someone is coming over or I'm taking dinner to someone.


That is so funny. I have a similar story. About 14 years ago I had an aunt pass away. For about a week my friends kept bringing dinner to our home. About a week later my younger son, who was about 12 at the time, asks if I think anyone else in the family might pass away anytime soon. I guess that says a lot for my cooking, huh? LOL.
deb


----------



## Karen_McQ

Too funny KindleMom and drenee! Along the same lines, when my kids see me go on a house cleaning tear they always ask who's coming over. 

But for tonight: chicken made in the crockpot. I really love my crockpot and I'm getting so many good ideas from this thread.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm all for easy this week. Tonight's dinner was my super easy Crockpot Lemon-Chicken.

Whole Chicken
Butter
a Lemon 
Paprika
Salt & Pepper

Spread butter on chicken
Take a fork and poke a lot of holes in the lemon
Stick the lemon inside the chicken
Sprinkle with paprika, salt and pepper
Turn Crockpot on low and leave it alone for several hours 6-8-10

Try it. Trust me. It's the most moist, flavorful chicken you'll ever have.


----------



## F1Wild

SSS - Sushi, Sashimi & Sake!!


----------



## drenee

My mom cooked dinner.


----------



## Bren S.

I have Heather's Crockpot Lasagna recipe going right now, for Dinner tonight


----------



## Tip10

Sugar said:


> I have Heather's Crockpot Lasagna recipe going right now, for Dinner tonight


Slated for dinner on Wednesday -- let me know how yours turns out.


----------



## F1Wild

Scallop, shrimp & broccoli pesto pasta .


----------



## drenee

Sloppy joes my boyfriend's sister made.  I love it when she cooks.  
deb


----------



## KindleMom

Green salsa enchiladas.  They're baking right now.  Mmmmmmm....  smells great.


----------



## Neekeebee

Leftovers.  Gotta clear all the tupperware containers out of the refrigerator.  

N


----------



## telracs

Thai pineapple fried rice.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Thai pineapple fried rice.


Ooooooh! Now I know what mine is going to be. I hadn't decided yet.


----------



## Karen_McQ

Ooh--Thai pineapple fried rice sounds good. I want to eat at scarlet's house!
We're having BLTs here--the tomatoes are from my garden.


----------



## F1Wild

Neekeebee said:


> Leftovers. Gotta clear all the tupperware containers out of the refrigerator.
> 
> N


We ended up doing that last night instead of the pasta. Leftover Chinese frittata.

Tonight, scallop & shrimp pesto pasta.


----------



## telracs

Karen_McQ said:


> Ooh--Thai pineapple fried rice sounds good. I want to eat at scarlet's house!
> We're having BLTs here--the tomatoes are from my garden.


No, you don't. scarlet keeps no food in the house. the fried rice was from the thai place near work.

(i work a 1 pm to 9:30 pm shift....)


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Sesame tofu, fresh corn, grilled zucchuni, tomato/fresh mozzerella sallad


----------



## Aravis60

It was fair food for me tonight- pork tenderloin and french fries. Too bad I dumped most of it on the ground during the concert (oops). At least I got to eat about half.


----------



## luvmy4brats

A close friend of mine is only in town for one night. We went out to dinner at AppleBeast (that's what the BRATs call it)

I was too excited to see her and her daughter (who calls me Grandma Heather, I call her my grandaughter) and I barely ate, but I ordered steak fajitas.


----------



## F1Wild

Ended up blowing off the pasta again and opted for homemade köttbullar (Swedish meatballs), potatismos (potatoes), graddsas (gravy) & lingonberries.  Yummmmmmm!


----------



## louiseb

I have been working late and have gone through almost all the fresh produce in my house so probably something quick like a Boca burger with fresh spinach on whole grain or a small frozen Amy's organic pizza. Friday I am going to stock back up and cook something in the rice cooker


----------



## Bren S.

The Crockpot Lasagna turned out well. I made a few changes to the recipe posted by Heather..I used lowfat cottage cheese  instead of Risotto , and I didn't add any water as it seems to me it would have more than enough liquid as it was. It turned out perfectly.

Made some homemade cheese bread in my bread machine to go with it and it was super!


----------



## KindleMom

We had  Jason's Deli tonight.  Crazy, school supply shopping day.  We're doing more than our part to stimualte the economy.


----------



## Susan in VA

KindleMom said:


> We had Jason's Deli tonight. Crazy, school supply shopping day. We're doing more than our part to stimualte the economy.


Unbelievable, isn't it. 25 required items on our school's list, and that's for first grade. 

I'm in the middle of a big project in the house, so we got Subway sandwiches.


----------



## koolmnbv

KindleMom said:


> We had Jason's Deli tonight. Crazy, school supply shopping day. We're doing more than our part to stimualte the economy.


I love Jasons Deli! The baked potato's are so good


----------



## KindleMom

koolmnbv said:


> I love Jasons Deli! The baked potato's are so good


And the unlimited frozen yogurt - the whole reason my kids will even go there. LOL!


----------



## KindleMom

Tonight we're having pasta with Marinara Sauce - a super easy, super delicious Martha Stewart recipe. And no added corn syrup. 

http://www.marthastewart.com/recipe/marinara-sauce?autonomy_kw=marinara sauce

*Marinara Sauce*

Makes about 4 cups

Ingredients:
1/4 cup olive oil
1 small onion, thinly sliced
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 can (32 ounces) whole Italian plum tomatoes and their juices
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
2 bay leaves
1 teaspoon coarse salt 
1 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
1/4 cup freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese

Directions:
1.Heat oil in a large, nonreactive skillet over medium-high heat. Add onion and garlic, and cook until lightly browned, about 3 minutes. 
2.Place tomatoes in a large bowl, reserving juices. Crush tomatoes using your hands. Add tomatoes and reserved juices to skillet. Stir in red pepper, bay leaves, salt, and pepper. Increase heat and bring to a boil. Immediately reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer until slightly thickened, about 25 to 30 minutes. 
3.Remove sauce from heat, stir in cheese. Remove bay leaves before serving.


----------



## geniebeanie

We are having steak with onions and peppers, rice  and  french green beans.  With home made bread and butter.  Ice cream for desert.


----------



## F1Wild

Ribeye steak with a butter/fresh garlic rub on the grill, homemade chips (French fries), fresh white corn and salad...hmmm, maybe too much!


----------



## amyrebecca

Kraft Shells & Cheese Macaroni with tuna mixed in. Pathetic, I know!!!


----------



## NogDog

amyrebecca said:


> Kraft Shells & Cheese Macaroni with tuna mixed in. Pathetic, I know!!!


Not too different from my menu tonight: brown rice cooked in the rice cooker with a package of Perdue "south-western style" pre-cooked chicken, a pat of butter, and a couple shots of hot-pepper sesame oil for a little pizazz.


----------



## drenee

A bowl of cereal.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sugar said:


> The Crockpot Lasagna turned out well. I made a few changes to the recipe posted by Heather..I used lowfat cottage cheese instead of Risotto , and I didn't add any water as it seems to me it would have more than enough liquid as it was. It turned out perfectly.
> 
> Made some homemade cheese bread in my bread machine to go with it and it was super!


Glad to hear. I made it again a few days later and it didn't turn out as well. I think I put too much pasta in the 2nd time.


----------



## Tip10

luvmy4brats said:


> Glad to hear. I made it again a few days later and it didn't turn out as well. I think I put too much pasta in the 2nd time.


I'll second the too much pasta -- although it might very well have been because the Kid didn't put the crock on in time too!
It was good and definitely warrants a repeat appearance!! Thanks for sharing it.

Tonight is Taco casserole.
Really quick and easy and scales up to bigger sizes well -- I use it for potlucks at church quite often -- big aluminum roasting pans work well.

Ground Beef
Taco seasoning package
Shredded Cheese
Flour Tortillas 
Re-fried Beans
Diced Onions

Brown the beef with a little onion and add the Taco Seasoning.
Lay in a layer of tortillas in a casserole.
Smear re-fried beans over this layer and toss a small handful of diced onions on it and a handful of cheese. 
another layer of tortillas,
a layer of taco meat, a handful of cheese or two and another small handful of onion,
another layer of tortillas,
another layer of taco meat, cheese and onion,
another layer of tortillas,
another layer of taco meat, cheese and onion,
top with a layer of tortillas and smother the top with cheese.
Bake at 350 till heated through and serve with salsa and sour cream.

I don't measure I just cook but a pound of beef, 5 of the 8 inch tortillas, a small onion, a can of re-fried beans and a couple of cups of cheese usually works for 4 or 5 people.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

fresh corn on the cob, grilled eggplant, green beans, Quorn cutlets


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My 14 year old son's making a pepperoni/mushroom pizza from scratch. He's upstairs preparing his dough as I post this. I'll miss all his great cooking when school starts up in a couple of weeks. He's far more interested in it than his 20 year old sister is. And a lot of what he's learned he's picked up from the food channel.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tip10 said:


> I'll second the too much pasta -- although it might very well have been because the Kid didn't put the crock on in time too!
> It was good and definitely warrants a repeat appearance!! Thanks for sharing it.
> 
> Tonight is Taco casserole.
> Really quick and easy and scales up to bigger sizes well -- I use it for potlucks at church quite often -- big aluminum roasting pans work well.


I'll be making this later in the week. Thanks!


----------



## drenee

I went to a Pampered Chef party.  Dinner was provided.  Yum.
deb


----------



## Bren S.

luvmy4brats said:


> Glad to hear. I made it again a few days later and it didn't turn out as well. I think I put too much pasta in the 2nd time.


Yeah I just used enough noodles(broken up into 4ths) to cover the bottom of the crockpot, and then that same amount the all the way up, ending with a layer of noodles on the very top.


----------



## Bren S.

I made Beef n Pasta tonight.It's super easy.

1 tbsp. vegetable oil
1 lb. boneless beef sirloin steak, 3/4-inch thick, cut into very thin strips
1 can (10 3/4 ounces)  Tomato Soup 
1/2 cup water
1 bag (about 16 ounces)  frozen vegetable pasta blend 

Heat the oil in a 10-inch skillet over medium-high heat. Add the beef and cook until it's well browned, stirring often. Pour off any fat.
Stir the soup, water and vegetable pasta blend in the skillet and heat to a boil. Reduce the heat to low. Cover and cook for 5 minutes or until the beef is cooked through.

I had this with a salad.


----------



## Bren S.

Tomorrow night (Saturday) I am having guests over for supper, and I have decided to make crockpot sweet n sour pork served over rice (rice made in my rice cooker) 

2 1/2 tablespoons paprika
2 1/2 pounds boneless pork loin roast, cut into 1-inch strips
1 tablespoon canola oil
1 (20 ounce) can *unsweetened* pineapple chunks
1 medium onion, chopped
1 medium green pepper, chopped
1/4 cup cider vinegar
3 tablespoons brown sugar
3 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons cornstarch
1/4 cup cold water

Place paprika in a large resealable plastic bag. Add pork, a few pieces at a time, and shake to coat. In a nonstick skillet, brown pork in oil in batches over medium-high heat. Put pork into slow cooker.
Drain pineapple, reserving juice; refrigerate the pineapple. Add the pineapple juice, onion, green pepper, vinegar, brown sugar, soy sauce, Worcestershire sauce and salt to slow cooker; mix well. Cover and cook on low for 6-8 hours or until meat is tender.
Combine cornstarch and water until smooth; stir into pork mixture. Add pineapple. Cover and cook 30 minutes longer or until sauce is thickened.

I serve this over white rice.


----------



## F1Wild

Seared scallops, with asparagus ravioli, fresh asparagus & tomato asiago sauce.


----------



## egh34

Last night, sloppy joes made with mushroom soup and we added additional mushrooms. Yummy!

Tonight, steaks on the grill, fresh tomatoes, fresh corn, baked potatoes.


----------



## drenee

I'll be going to the lake this afternoon.  They're putting meat on the smoker.  I offered to bring dessert.  Haven't decided what yet.
deb


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

just harvested what seems like 100's of tomatos from the garden. That's what we are having (for lunch too)


----------



## LibraryGirl

We're having a bunko party at my house tonight and I just started Italian sausage and sauce in my crockpot for sausage sandwiches.  The recipe was taught to me by a Italian friend of mine and I have been sworn to secrecy. It even caused a few problems in their family for a short while that I was taught the recipe! It's supposed to be the hottest day of the year here, though, so I hope everyone still enjoys it.


----------



## drenee

I love bunko.  I played monthly years ago.
deb


----------



## Cowgirl

drenee said:


> I love bunko. I played monthly years ago.
> deb


Bunco in our neighborhood every 3rd Wednesday of the month. It's a fun night!!!


----------



## drenee

Do you take turns at different houses?
deb


----------



## F1Wild

Our Bunco starts up again (after a summer break) on the 3rd.  I go because it's fun and nice to see the neighbors, BUT all they do is talk about  their kids, kids' schools, teachers, etc.  I want to discuss more than that (especially since I don't haver kids).  

Hmmm, been toying with starting a wine tasting group.  Anyone in one of those?


----------



## Cowgirl

drenee said:


> Do you take turns at different houses?
> deb


Yes...Each month their is a host. They are responsible for all the food, wine, beer etc.


----------



## drenee

F1Wild said:


> Our Bunco starts up again (after a summer break) on the 3rd. I go because it's fun and nice to see the neighbors, BUT all they do is talk about their kids, kids' schools, teachers, etc. I want to discuss more than that (especially since I don't haver kids).


I was having the same problem with mine towards the end. Most of the mothers were younger, and of course their kids were younger. And we were not in the same school district, so it was hard for me to join in on their conversations.

There is a wine shop on the other side of the river that does wine tastings once a month. Great place to meet people.
deb


----------



## sjc

My 2 nephews and my niece are sleeping over...So Auntie just made 3 pounds of dough (in the bread machine)...did up a (fresh from the garden) tomato pizza on the grill...de-lish!!... and a dozen doughboys dipped in sugar. They licked their chops.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

burgers with fresh tomatoes and lettuce and wasabi mayo. Fresh corn on the cob and green beans. Watermelon! And, Shiraz!


----------



## Neekeebee

I developed a craving for Chinese noodle soup this afternoon and made hubby go with me to get some for dinner. (I think the craving came from watching _Kung-fu Panda_. )

N


----------



## F1Wild

drenee said:


> There is a wine shop on the other side of the river that does wine tastings once a month. Great place to meet people.
> deb


I think I might just start a local wine group. I'd love for it to be for adults without children, but would hate to look like a baby hater. It's just that those of us without kids don't want to only talk about kid stuff - there is more to life.

The best part of any group is usually the great food and drink ideas!


----------



## drenee

I don't see any problem having a group that does not include children.  When my children were younger I had plenty of time with other parents at ball fields, school events, etc.  
Good luck.
deb


----------



## F1Wild

drenee said:


> I don't see any problem having a group that does not include children. When my children were younger I had plenty of time with other parents at ball fields, school events, etc.
> Good luck.
> deb


Thank you!


----------



## Susan in VA

F1Wild said:


> I think I might just start a local wine group. I'd love for it to be for adults without children, but would hate to look like a baby hater. It's just that those of us without kids don't want to only talk about kid stuff - there is more to life.
> 
> The best part of any group is usually the great food and drink ideas!


If the adults you have in mind are the kind that take their kids everyplace with them (instead of asking for help from Grandma or a sitter), you could try setting the time for the first meeting at 8.30 or 9 pm, with the comment that that way they have plenty of time to get their kids to bed before they go out...


----------



## drenee

I was thinking the same thing: some way to word the invite that says please, no youngsters without actually saying please! no youngsters.
deb


----------



## Neekeebee

Susan in VA said:


> If the adults you have in mind are the kind that take their kids everyplace with them (instead of asking for help from Grandma or a sitter), you could try setting the time for the first meeting at 8.30 or 9 pm, with the comment that that way they have plenty of time to get their kids to bed before they go out...


That's a good way to put it. Our home is not child-proof and it's always stressful deciding how to (or whether to) include couples with young kids for little get-togethers.  Especially the ones who don't always keep an eye on their kids. 

N


----------



## amyrebecca

Taco salad with grilled chicken, black beans, sweet corn, cheese, salsa, Ranch dressing and my addition... Fritos corn chips!


----------



## Geoffrey

Neekeebee said:


> That's a good way to put it. Our home is not child-proof and it's always stressful deciding how to (or whether to) include couples with young kids for little get-togethers.  Especially the ones who don't always keep an eye on their kids.
> 
> N


Preach on. I have not children so my house is not child-proofed. Now, my nieces and nephews (biological and otherwise) know how to behave in our house - look at the neat things but ask first if you want to touch. I have no problem with my friends bringing their children over - so long as there children have manners. I also have no problem telling them to police their children.

F1: I wouldn't worry about being a baby hater. Many of my parent friends like time off from their kids and many of them understand that us DINKs (Dual Income No Kids) don't always want to be around their precious bundles of joy.


----------



## KindleMom

We had Hawaiian Haystacks for dinner - a favorite around here.  With rice from the rice cooker!


----------



## F1Wild

Susan in VA said:


> If the adults you have in mind are the kind that take their kids everyplace with them (instead of asking for help from Grandma or a sitter), you could try setting the time for the first meeting at 8.30 or 9 pm, with the comment that that way they have plenty of time to get their kids to bed before they go out...


Good idea....but it doesn't stop them from obsessing about them and .......


----------



## F1Wild

Geoffrey said:


> F1: I wouldn't worry about being a baby hater. Many of my parent friends like time off from their kids and many of them understand that us DINKs (Dual Income No Kids) don't always want to be around their precious bundles of joy.


So I'm a DINK? Never knew that. Hmmm, maybe a Wine-DINK club? maybe I should get this talk onto a different threrad before the Dinner people crucify me...


----------



## drenee

There's a wine thread here somewhere.  
deb


----------



## F1Wild

drenee said:


> There's a wine thread here somewhere.
> deb


I posted on it, but there was never any response after...maybe I need to enter my own conversation with myself.....over a glass or two of wine.


----------



## Susan in VA

F1Wild said:


> Good idea....but it doesn't stop them from obsessing about them and .......


Change the subject a couple of times, they'll get the message. Have some topics prepared.  Ones that have nothing whatsoever to do with kids. Something in the political news that day, or wine-making methods, or the like.


----------



## Kind

Salmon tonight!! Time to break my fast actually


----------



## Susan in VA

F1Wild said:


> So I'm a DINK? Never knew that. Hmmm, maybe a Wine-DINK club? maybe I should get this talk onto a different threrad before the Dinner people crucify me...


But wine is part of dinner!


----------



## Susan in VA

Dinner today was bruschetta, with bread baked this morning and basil from the garden....  and, unfortunately, tomatoes from the supermarket, since mine were unsuccessful this year.


----------



## F1Wild

Susan in VA said:


> Change the subject a couple of times, they'll get the message. Have some topics prepared.  Ones that have nothing whatsoever to do with kids. Something in the political news that day, or wine-making methods, or the like.


Good advice!


----------



## drenee

Chicken fajita.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> Change the subject a couple of times, they'll get the message. Have some topics prepared.  Ones that have nothing whatsoever to do with kids. Something in the political news that day, or wine-making methods, or the like.


I agree. . .have topics prepared. . .but let them NOT be politics. . .unless you're really sure that everyone in the neighborhood is of the same mind. Religion is not good either, but, oddly, sex kind of is. . . .


----------



## drenee

Everyone has the same goal in sex, Ann.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

drenee said:


> Everyone has the same goal in sex, Ann.
> deb


 . . . .but, you know, years ago. . . .it was just _not_ discussed. . . .


----------



## Marguerite

F1Wild said:


> Good idea....but it doesn't stop them from obsessing about them and .......


You know that I am a mom but I too have had just about enough of the moms who can't discuss anything else! I get it when the kids are preschool age because they are so time consuming but by the time they get to school there should be a rule that the parents can tell one thing about their kids and then they have to relearn how to talk about OTHER THINGS!


----------



## Marguerite

I downloaded the Cooks Illustrated Cookbook for free and there are some great recipes in there.  I especially like the one for baked chicken cutlets.  I modified it some  by making it with tomatoes, basil, green onions, and garlic.  It comes out perfect every time.  I had never brined anything in my life before because I thought that it would come out too salty.


----------



## Bren S.

drenee said:


> Everyone has the same goal in sex, Ann.
> deb


hehehe So true.


----------



## drenee

Ann in Arlington said:


> . . . .but, you know, years ago. . . .it was just _not_ discussed. . . .


That's true. My mom sure didn't discuss anything with me. I think she thought I'd just know it through osmosis. I remember when I first got married, and maybe two or three weeks later laughing and laughing. My husband was curious as to what I found so funny until I explained that I now understood the punch lines to many jokes from my high school years. 
deb


----------



## sem

"I downloaded the Cooks Illustrated Cookbook for free"

So did I but I left in on Amazon's server because it was so big and now it is GONE! emailed amazon but no reply yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

sem said:


> "I downloaded the Cooks Illustrated Cookbook for free"
> 
> So did I but I left in on Amazon's server because it was so big and now it is GONE! emailed amazon but no reply yet.


sem, there's a whole thread about this issue in Let's Talk Kindle above . . . I was able to access and download it via the archive/on my Kindle DX.


----------



## sem

Ann, I know there is another thread but wanted to warn the poster that if she moved the book from her kindle to the Amazon server, she would not be able to get it again. That is how I lost mine!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

sem said:


> Ann, I know there is another thread but wanted to warn the poster that if she moved the book from her kindle to the Amazon server, she would not be able to get it again. That is how I lost mine!!


All I can say is that I was able to pull it to my DX from the DX using the Archive this morning.


----------



## sem

I'll try when I get home - fingers crossed!


----------



## F1Wild

Marguerite said:


> You know that I am a mom but I too have had just about enough of the moms who can't discuss anything else! I get it when the kids are preschool age because they are so time consuming but by the time they get to school there should be a rule that the parents can tell one thing about their kids and then they have to relearn how to talk about OTHER THINGS!


I appreciate your post, Marguerite! With the Bunco crowd, I have tried again and again to steer the conversation away from kids, but it's like most of the women are totally obsessed and cannot go for more than a sentence without the topic back to the school, teachers, kids clothes, what they say, etc. Tried music (seemed safe to me), current events, weather, WINE, even food, etc. but no luck. Maybe it's the wrong group for me. Most of the women have lived in this neighborhood for years and years and their kids are growing up together. I would think their kids would be the last thing they would want to talk about when away for just a few hours.

Anyway - what is for dinner??


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree. . .have topics prepared. . .but let them NOT be politics. . .unless you're really sure that everyone in the neighborhood is of the same mind. Religion is not good either, but, oddly, sex kind of is. . . .


In any social gathering, I can let people talk (U.S.) politics all they want.... then if someone asks me my opinion, I sweetly tell them that as a guest in this country, I don't feel that it's my place to complain or criticize 

Unfortunately (but amusingly), my Democrat friends all think I'm a Democrat and my Republican friends all think I'm a Republican. 

I think talking about religion _in the abstract_ is perfectly ok -- like asking about what's permissible during Ramadan, or discussing the latest scholarly article on purple vs violet -- it's when it gets personal that one can run into difficulties....


----------



## Susan in VA

Marguerite said:


> You know that I am a mom but I too have had just about enough of the moms who can't discuss anything else! I get it when the kids are preschool age because they are so time consuming but by the time they get to school there should be a rule that the parents can tell one thing about their kids and then they have to relearn how to talk about OTHER THINGS!


Some of those parents didn't know how to talk intelligently about OTHER THINGS _before_ they had kids.

It grates on me too -- as an older mom (had DD at age 42) I recall many years of being irritated by other people's obsession with the minutiae of their kids' daily lives, and now I try hard not to let my own "obsession" with my Kiddo get in other people's way.


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> That's true. My mom sure didn't discuss anything with me. I think she thought I'd just know it through osmosis. I remember when I first got married, and maybe two or three weeks later laughing and laughing. My husband was curious as to what I found so funny until I explained that I now understood the punch lines to many jokes from my high school years.
> deb


 
That would make a funny thread -- remembering under what circumstances one learned about Such Things. But sooner or later somebody would post something un-family friendly. 

My mom gave me a stack of pamphlets and said "Read these. If you have any questions, let me know."  Based on the results of _that_ approach, I am NOT planning to do the same with DD.


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh yeah, dinner.      Salmon and fettucine in cream sauce.  Dessert still TBD.


----------



## drenee

Susan in VA said:


> That would make a funny thread -- remembering under what circumstances one learned about Such Things. But sooner or later somebody would post something un-family friendly.
> 
> My mom gave me a stack of pamphlets and said "Read these. If you have any questions, let me know."  Based on the results of _that_ approach, I am NOT planning to do the same with DD.


I remember being in maybe 6th grade and my mom brought home this record by Tanya Tucker. Lay Me Down. She played it for me, and I remember the look on her face. She said something like isn't that shocking. I remember shaking my head yes but not really understanding what she meant.


Spoiler



I'm not sure if she meant that to be my sex ed or she was gauging to see how much I knew about sex.


And you're right...a thread specifically on this subject would deteriorate quickly.

Dinner: Chinese. They love me at that place. I walk in and they're like, debbie, how are you? Sushi tonight? 
I really should cook more.


----------



## Susan in VA

Picked a bunch of basil this morning and made a pesto sauce for tonight. The kitchen reeks smells delightfully of garlic.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Red Beans & Rice with sausage and cornbread... something simple, still recovering from my vacation... got pasta made for tomorrow for our Spaghetti night. When I get home from work I really am exhausted ( I get up at 5 AM) so anything I can do to get a head start is grand...


----------



## Aravis60

I think we're having BBQ chicken sandwiches. I didn't make it to the grocery yet, so options are limited.


----------



## Bren S.

Tonight will be leftovers of tater tot hotdish. Busy with new puppy,so I made extra so I can just warm it up in the microwave quick.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Tonight will be left overs from last nights dinner party:

Caprezzi salad
Fettichini with corn and sage
Lemon Chicken
apple pie and ice cream


----------



## harfner

Quiche!


----------



## F1Wild

Coho salmon with dill sauce, white corn on the cob and fresh peas.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Black Angus rib eyes, rice with brown gravy and wheat rolls washed down with sweet tea...red velvet cake later topped with  Blue Bell ice cream


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tuna and fresh squash on the grill.  Yum.  Peanut M&Ms for dessert.  

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Salmon and mashed potatoes and broccoli.

It's kind of weird, I cook fish almost every Friday even though I don't have any religious reason for it.  But when I was a kid, people in the area where we lived did so, and therefore the town's open-air fish market was on Fridays, and I always accompanied my grandmother there for fresh fish.  (The only other fish available would have been frozen fish sticks in the supermarket.)  So it kind of became a comfortable habit that's stayed with me for decades.


----------



## Shizu

Sunday is my daughter's birthday but tomorrow she's moving into the dorm so we are going to Japanese style BBQ restaurant tonight.


----------



## Aravis60

I had a Quiznos toasty bullet turkey club sandwich. It was pretty good and only $3. Can't beat that.


----------



## KindleMom

We went out for Peruvian food.  Delicious!


----------



## telracs

KindleMom said:


> We went out for Peruvian food. Delicious!


I'm looking forward to Peruvian food. In Peru, in 3 weeks.

Tonight is Chinese take-out, chicken with cashews.


----------



## KindleMom

scarlet said:


> I'm looking forward to Peruvian food. In Peru, in 3 weeks.
> 
> Tonight is Chinese take-out, chicken with cashews.


How fun, scarlet! I hope you have a great time and stay safe. And enjoy the food - if it's anything like we had tonight - YUM!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

As i was grilling the steaks last night I also grilled a large packet of boneless pork steaks for dinner today...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Salmon and mashed potatoes and broccoli.
> 
> It's kind of weird, I cook fish almost every Friday even though I don't have any religious reason for it. But when I was a kid, people in the area where we lived did so, and therefore the town's open-air fish market was on Fridays, and I always accompanied my grandmother there for fresh fish. (The only other fish available would have been frozen fish sticks in the supermarket.) So it kind of became a comfortable habit that's stayed with me for decades.


We typically have fish on Friday, too, for no religious reason. Mostly because that's the day we shop, so we eat it fresh!

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild

scarlet said:


> I'm looking forward to Peruvian food. In Peru, in 3 weeks.


How wonderful! Have a fab trip!


----------



## telracs

F1Wild said:


> How wonderful! Have a fab trip!


Thanks. Unfortunately, I have to fly to LA for business for 4 days right before vacation, but still... I'll be in Machu Pichu on October 14th! And I'll be on the Galopagas Islands on the 21st!

If anyone wants to follow Mindy's adventures in South America, just let me know and I'll either add you as subscriber to my travel blog, or send you the link to it.


----------



## harfner

Roast lamb, mashed potatoes, new bread, steamed carrots.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kalua Pig. . . . .been in the crock pot since last night. . . .will eat around 6 -7 this evening. . .MMMMmmmmmmmm.  Smells yummy!


----------



## Anju 

fresh salmon, but have not figured out how I'm a gonna to fix it yet.


----------



## KindleMom

Ann in Arlington said:


> Kalua Pig. . . . .been in the crock pot since last night. . . .will eat around 6 -7 this evening. . .MMMMmmmmmmmm. Smells yummy!


I would love a recipe if you're willing to share. How do you serve this?

Thanks!


----------



## NogDog

I just had some left-over Genuine Howondaland Curry* to try to clear my sinuses (thank you, ragweed).

________

* From Terry Pratchett's _Nanny Ogg's Cookbook_


----------



## Ann in Arlington

KindleMom said:


> I would love a recipe if you're willing to share. How do you serve this?
> 
> Thanks!


No prob. Here is the authentic recipe:
http://gohawaii.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?site=http://recipes.epicurean.com/recipe/1591/kalua-pig.html

And here's the way I make it: 

You need a crockpot and a large (5-6 lb) pork shoulder or butt. Don't use a good roast. . .it won't work. Get the cheap kind. Put the roast in the crockpot.

Flavors: mix together
1½ Tablespoons of sea salt
1 Tablespoon of MSG (Accent)
¼ cup soy sauce (or Hawaiian Huli Huli sauce if you have it: http://www.familyfoodhawaii.com/product_info.php?cPath=64&products_id=354)
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 clove of garlic, crushed
1 small piece of ginger, crushed
1 Tablespoon of liquid smoke flavor

Stir it all up and pour it over the roast in the pot. Cover and cook on low until tomorrow. Seriously. We put it in before bed and eat it the next day at dinner.  I will usually turn it over in the morning and/or skim the fat off periodically during the day. Also, at some point mid day it is done enough that any bones can be removed and discarded. When you're ready to serve it, take out the meat and shred it, and use the liquid as a sauce, skimming off any fat. Serve it with white rice and whatever veggies you like.

The Huli Huli adds a little sweetness. I think the Worcestershire is optional if you use the Huli Huli instead of the soy sauce, but my husband uses both.

If you don't have a crock pot you can cook it in the oven: 375 for 5 hours tightly covered, but I've never had as much luck this way -- dries out and it should be extremely moist. You probably could use a rice cooker if you didn't need it to make the rice.


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh man... I don't know whether to plead for a dinner invitation from Harfner or from Ann...

<sigh> Guess I'd better go see what's in the fridge to conjure up dinner.


----------



## drenee

Too bad we don't all live in the same neighborhood.  We could take turns cooking all of these wonderful dishes and sharing.
deb


----------



## KindleMom

drenee said:


> Too bad we don't all live in the same neighborhood. We could take turns cooking all of these wonderful dishes and sharing.
> deb


I love that idea! It would be so fun to have you all over for dinner.

Thanks for the recipe, Ann. I can't wait to give it a try. We pay big bucks for this kind of pork so it would be great to have a make-at-home, more economical version. Yum!


----------



## Marguerite

I made something like this once and though it was wonderful, by the time dinner came around, my husband was so over the smell that he wouldn't eat it.  Does this one smell up the house over night?  If so I may just make it when he is gone.


----------



## kevindorsey

Marguerite said:


> I made something like this once and though it was wonderful, by the time dinner came around, my husband was so over the smell that he wouldn't eat it. Does this one smell up the house over night? If so I may just make it when he is gone.


I really want some Ribs for dinner tonight, but damn, it takes so long to cook them...Don't know if I can make it.


----------



## telracs

I'm getting some chicken rice soup to fight off my cold.


----------



## NogDog

scarlet said:


> I'm getting some chicken rice soup to fight off my cold.


Bummer. I like to order a quart of chicken noodle from the local Chinese restaurant in that situation. 

PS: Tonight was a turkey club sandwich (smoked turkey, turkey bacon, lettuce, tomato, mayo, and horseradish sauce on lightly toasted whole grain bread), some cinnamon applesauce, and a blueberry yogurt for dessert.


----------



## telracs

It was miso soup for lunch yesterday and today and chicken rice soup for dinner both days.  I'm hoping to be past this thing by Monday.


----------



## Aravis60

I made potatoes, ham and eggs for dinner tonight. I love breakfast for dinner. 
Scarlet, hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Chicken an Dumplings with HI bread and english peas...


----------



## KindleMom

Jambalaya in my rice cooker.  If it turns out, I'll post the recipe in that thread.


----------



## kevindorsey

harfner said:


> Roast lamb, mashed potatoes, new bread, steamed carrots.


Anything with lamb gets my attention


----------



## Aravis60

I'm making lasagna (just the frozen kind) and garlic bread.


----------



## F1Wild

kevindorsey said:


> Anything with lamb gets my attention


My MIL used to make it every so often (holidays, etc.) when we were in Ireland, but I had such a hard time eating it when you knew you would be looking at its little black-faced friends romping on the fields while driving home.


----------



## Susan in VA

Homemade chicken soup, with fresh-baked bread.


----------



## Aravis60

Susan in VA said:


> Homemade chicken soup, with fresh-baked bread.


That sounds so yummy! I'm always wanting soup this time of year. We ordered in for lunch at work today and I got some potato soup.


----------



## telracs

I had lamb chops and roast potatoes at the Greek restaurant (no, I don't cook). And the owner had made Greek bread that I love so I bought a loaf for tomorrow.


----------



## drenee

Salad.

deb

But this weekend I was at the lake and we had a big get together.  Smoker full of beef, venison, salmon, sweet potatoes.  We had some beans cooked over an open fire, the last of the garden green beans and corn on the cob.  I made a potatoe dish with italian sausage that was very good.  
And I made a pumpkin swirl cheesecake with a gingersnap cookie and pecan crust.  It was my first time using a spring pan.  It turned out really good and disappeared very quickly.

My salad isn't looking very good anymore.
deb


----------



## Rasputina

I'm making thai pineapple fried rice to eat with some leftover chicken from last night.


----------



## sharyn

Tonight was steak and lobster, my go-to lazy day dinner.  Easy to cook on the grill.  Along with nuked potatoes and sauteed yellow squash/mushrooms/onions from our organic co-op.


----------



## telracs

Rad Nar (it's a thai dish with broad noodles in a brown sauce with beef and chinese broccoli).


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Spaghetti & meatsauce with Italian sausage, Sourdough Garlic bread & Early Peas And Crullers for dessert.


----------



## drenee

Pork roast, red potatoes, mushrooms and green beans. 
deb


----------



## Aravis60

Chicken with stir-fry sauce and veggies


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Ramen noodle soup and saltine crackers, feeling a little under the weather.


----------



## telracs

bbq beef sandwich


----------



## vikingwarrior22

hot dogs and homemade french fries with Bush's Baked beans


----------



## tnafbrat

hmmmmm, I may do asian at Fulin's


----------



## drenee

Mom is warming up leftovers from what I made last night.  
deb


----------



## Rasputina

we are making burritos


----------



## telracs

one more visit to the greek restaurant before my trip.


----------



## crebel

Tuna Helper (I need to quit reading long enough to do major grocery shopping - the cupboards are bare).


----------



## Aravis60

toaster waffles


----------



## F1Wild

Orange Roughy, couscous and a yummy salad!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Pork loin, field peas, salad & wheat rolls.


----------



## KindleMom

Chicken Pot Pie.  

I'd never made it before and it was really easy.  Especially with those already made pie crusts.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Homemade Tacos and a Bean Tostada


----------



## vikingwarrior22

fresh salad and tuna


----------



## crebel

Grilled pork chops, mashed potatoes and fresh cooked broccoli and best of all my sister is doing the cooking.


----------



## drenee

Take out spaghetti from a great italian place nearby, Oliverios.
deb


----------



## sebat

Baja Chicken Wraps and Greek Salad


----------



## jennyoh

Cheese ravioli, tomato sauce, garlic toast

My husband, the chef, isn't a big vegetable fan.


----------



## Rasputina

We had drive through, but I'm making homemade cherry garcia ice cream yummmm


----------



## B-Kay 1325

The Company treated us to pizza for lunch, so I made myself a big salad for dinner, yum!


----------



## tnafbrat

hmmmm, gotta check My Secret Chef and my favorite Italian place, Avanti's .... can't make my mind up.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

beef stew,wheat rolls and jello


----------



## Aravis60

Made spaghetti and garlic bread tonight. Not a favorite of mine, but DH loves it.


----------



## F1Wild

Friday night date night - sushi, sashimi & sake!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Out to dinner at the Shamrock Restaurant in Thurmont, MD--"Irish" Fish N Chips for me and Cranberry chicken for my husband and apple dumpling a la mode for dessert.

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Barbecued pork from the crock pot, baked beans and mashed potatoes,  Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## telracs

Tonight will be a buffet at the Double tree hotel in Paracas, Peru.


----------



## KindleMom

scarlet said:


> Tonight will be a buffet at the Double tree hotel in Paracas, Peru.


That could be interesting. I hope it's at least pretty good!

We're having BFD (breakfast for dinner). French toast and Mr. KM is the chef which makes it a fabulous dinner!


----------



## m&amp;m

Red Beans & Rice.  Perfect for a cool rainy night!


----------



## Aravis60

I made cheeseburger soup and pumpkin muffins. Very fall-like.


----------



## telracs

Picked up some yogurt and a sweet roll and some apple tea at the supermarket down the block from the hotel.  And still have some sweet potato chips.


----------



## Rasputina

pozolé and corn muffins


----------



## crebel

Homemade chili and cornbread


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

We did turkey today.  I would say it is in honor of Canadian Thanksgiving but it was pure chance I happened to pick today to cook a turkey in the crockpot.  We have yummy pumpkin dump cake for later.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

pot roast, potatos and carrots.  Yum.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

"Mashies and Niblicks"

It's what we call a meal of chicken (fried or sauteed or baked) with mashed potatoes ("mashies") and corn (package of frozen corn says "corn niblets", and that sort of evolved...    )


----------



## F1Wild

I can't decide - it's my hubby's b-day so do I splurge for fresh, live Maine lobbies to steam or do an "almost home-made" lobster pasta with Caesar salad?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Leftover shrimp from last night's dinner.


----------



## Tippy

Leftovers tonight -- DH's choice of spaghetti or chicken.  I love leftovers.


----------



## telracs

F1Wild said:


> I can't decide - it's my hubby's b-day so do I splurge for fresh, live Maine lobbies to steam or do an "almost home-made" lobster pasta with Caesar salad?


Go for the fresh ones, I say.

I don't know what tonight is, Mauricio said it's a set menu, which probably means 3 choices for appetizer, entree and dessert. 
But I'm sure it will be yummy.

Oh, and the Doubletree turned out not to be a buffet, well, the appetizers and dessert were buffet but the entree was a choice of a few. And the menu was in Spanish so we had to have our guide translate. I had Escaplones de Ave, which was chicken breast in a pepper sauce over risotto. It was GOOD.


----------



## KindleMom

Spinach lasagne.  And apple crisp for dessert.  I don't fix dessert that often, it just feels like and apple crisp day - rainy, windy, cloudy.


----------



## drenee

Salmon, roast beef, mashed potatoes, gravy, green beans, carrots, pasta salad, tossed salad.  
I'm still at a conference and that's what was offered.  
I did not have any of the chocolate cake or apple crisp.  
deb


----------



## L Brandt

Tonight was McMinnemans Edgefield Pub YUMMY and no dishes to do


----------



## F1Wild

F1Wild said:


> I can't decide - it's my hubby's b-day so do I splurge for fresh, live Maine lobbies to steam or do an "almost home-made" lobster pasta with Caesar salad?


Ended up doing a fab lobster pasta dinner - imported Italian olives, fresh bread, calamari, pasta with giant chunks of lobbie meat & grilled tail.

All in all it was OK - I think just the plain ol' Main lobbies might have been better...then again - maybe do that for my b-day?!


----------



## Aravis60

F1Wild said:


> Ended up doing a fab lobster pasta dinner - imported Italian olives, fresh bread, calamari, pasta with giant chunks of lobbie meat & grilled tail.


That sounds really good!
I fried up some steaks and made "baked" potatoes in the microwave (had to work late).


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Made Texmati Rice in my Rice Cooker with chicken broth and Mrs Dash Onion & Herb seasoning, Chicken simmered in the remaining chicken broth and steamed broccoli.


----------



## Angela

Hot tamales (the mexican kind, not the candy) and a Dr Pepper.


----------



## m&amp;m

Steamed Chicken & Broccoli from our fave local chinese place.  Yum!


----------



## F1Wild

Orange Roughy (I know, we have it lots), acorn squash and a lovely mixed greens/fresh mushroom salad drizzled with Green Goddess dressing.


----------



## drenee

No dinner tonight.  Just got home from my conference and I have had so much good food the last three days I don't think I need to eat for a day or two.

I am having a cup of strawberry Harmony Blooming tea.

deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DH made waffles. . . .seemed appropriate on a cold and rainy night. . . .yummy


----------



## Susan in VA

Homemade pizza, three different ways:  mushrooms and cheese for DD, plain cheese for her dad, and tuna for me (no cheese).  Can't get a good Pizza Tonno anyplace nearby so I had to learn to make my own.


----------



## telracs

Tonight was a buffet and folk dance show.  I had some chicken in orange sauce.  I skipped the guinea pig.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

homemade hamburgers with pepperjack cheese, fresh tomatoes,lettuce, mustard pickles and seasame seed buns with ranch style beans


----------



## Aravis60

scarlet said:


> I skipped the guinea pig.


That seems like a good idea.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I think we are having left overs tonight.  I planned to do little pizzas but my fridge is bursting with left overs so time to clear them out.  This means 2 will opt to eat just a salad, one will make a huge bowl of rice and the rest may actually eat some left overs.


----------



## egh34

Going out for dinner for a MUCH needed break!


----------



## angelad

Nothing but sweets


----------



## vikingwarrior22

dirty rice and field peas


----------



## scott_audio

homemade spring rolls and some miso soup tonight


----------



## Aravis60

I'm having chicken soup if I can work up an appetite. Not feeling all that great today.


----------



## scott_audio

Aravis60 said:


> ...Not feeling all that great today.


hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## luvmy4brats

I made chicken and dumplings.


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> I made chicken and dumplings.


You know, I've tried four different ways of doing that, and it never comes out quite right. Either the dumplings are too dry and crumbly or they're too dense or they don't soak up the gravy in the right way... Got a recipe you could share?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Susan in VA said:


> You know, I've tried four different ways of doing that, and it never comes out quite right. Either the dumplings are too dry and crumbly or they're too dense or they don't soak up the gravy in the right way... Got a recipe you could share?


I just use the dumpling recipe on the side of the Bisquick box. I usually add in a bit of garlic powder. They turn out pretty good...usually.

They didn't turn out right last night though. I put the lid on and set the timer for 10 minutes. I had to go upstairs, so I told Rayna that when the timer went off to take the lid off and set for another 10 minutes...Well, she decided to stir them  so we got blobs, although they weren't too bad.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

big lima beans with jalp. corn muffins


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> I just use the dumpling recipe on the side of the Bisquick box. I usually add in a bit of garlic powder. They turn out pretty good...usually.
> 
> They didn't turn out right last night though. I put the lid on and set the timer for 10 minutes. I had to go upstairs, so I told Rayna that when the timer went off to take the lid off and set for another 10 minutes...Well, she decided to stir them  so we got blobs, although they weren't too bad.


OK, thanks. I'll try that one. "Chicken with blobs" planned for later this week.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

chili dogs with mustard,home fries for desert cookies and creme ice cream


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

It's "Survivor" night... which means easy dinner, we usually order pizza or make stuffed baked potatoes... Tonight it's going to be potatoes!  BAD weather, I would not want to risk my delivery guy's life for MY pizza...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Boneless chicken thighs on the grill, salad, cake from the farmer's market.  I'm still nibbling on the salad remnants.  

Betsy


----------



## Marguerite

Homemade 16 bean soup made with ham shanks, onion, carrots, and potato served with fresh bakery bread.  Yum am meal in a bowl for the cold fall nights.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I made a boiled dinner, Polish Sausage, Potatos and Green Beans with some diced onions.  Mom used to make this when I was growing up and varied it with Ham instead of the sausage at times.  My own family loves this and both my girls make this for their families.


----------



## scott_audio

Baked Blue Hake, steamed veggies and a peanut butter bon bon *drool*


----------



## Angela

tonight will be homemade chili... it is in the crockpot and I get to smell it cooking all day!!


----------



## Tip10

Monza Shrimp And Crab Risotto
OR
Southwestern Smoked Shrimp Enchiladas
OR
"Isle Of Man" Beef Tenderloin Medallions
OR 
Grilled Pork Tenderloin

Can't decide -- DINNER DATE with my beloved DW  at one of our favorite places!!


----------



## crebel

Tip10 - Can we vote to help you decide?  I vote Monza Shrimp and Crab Risotto.  Preferably with a good, buttery chardonnay to accompany!  I am home alone tonight and will probably have frozen pizza - boring!


----------



## Tip10

That's what I'm leaning towards this trip.

BUT, they make their enchiladas using crepes instead of tortillas and they are pretty enticing.  

Place is called the Triumph Grill -- is adjoining a motorcycle museum...
Voted Best new Restaurant in 2009 in St Louis


----------



## Marguerite

My kids' school is have a "Trunk or Treat".  We never had them in San Diego so I am looking forward to the new Washington experience.  They are selling a pizza dinner as a fund raiser.  No cooking for me tonight.


----------



## Sandpiper

Scallops grilled on my Rocket Grill.    I could live on scallops.

And I could not live without my Sunbeam Rocket Grill and my Presto Pizzazz Pizza Oven.


----------



## telracs

We're going out to a Japanese Hibachi place.


----------



## Susan in VA

I'm envious whenever I read this thread.  I live about midway between two Japanese restaurants and can't find ANYONE to go with me.      

Dinner tonight:  Pasta salad  --  rotini, cold cubed chicken, peas, all in a mayo-based dressing and liberally sprinkled with sliced almonds.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just finished some breaded cod with broccoli and mac & cheese.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> I'm envious whenever I read this thread. I live about midway between two Japanese restaurants and can't find ANYONE to go with me.


I'll go with you. Or you can do what I sometimes do and just have a sushi fest by yourself.


----------



## Shizu

Susan in VA said:


> I'm envious whenever I read this thread. I live about midway between two Japanese restaurants and can't find ANYONE to go with me.


I'll go with you too if we are close. 

Making chicken curry tonight.


----------



## scott_audio

I'm having ... I guess they could be called nachos... tonight, baking torillas until they start getting crisp, then the toppings, left-over chicken pieces, peppers (hot and sweet), onions, a few bacon pieces from the freezer and a sprinkle of nutrional yeast, then my 'cheese' is made from chick peas, just a tiny bit of velveeta, mix it all together, and pour over the other mess, then finish baking... might sound gross to some, but it is yummyyy, and I got to clean up most of my leftovers, hope everyone has a good safe weekend


----------



## Aravis60

Campbell's chicken noodle for me again today


----------



## vikingwarrior22

beef tamales with spanish rice


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> I'll go with you. Or you can do what I sometimes do and just have a sushi fest by yourself.


But... I don't actually like sushi.... it's the hibachi that's tempting me!

Shizu, if you're ever in the DC area, that would be fun


----------



## Shizu

Susan in VA said:


> Shizu, if you're ever in the DC area, that would be fun


I always wanted to visit the East Coast. I'll contact you when I decided to have a vacation.


----------



## Susan in VA

Shizu said:


> I always wanted to visit the East Coast. I'll contact you when I decided to have a vacation.


Vacation? What vacation?? We'd keep you busy meeting all the KB'ers on this side!!


----------



## Shizu

Susan in VA said:


> Vacation? What vacation?? We'd keep you busy meeting all the KB'ers on this side!!


LOL. Well, my vacation always include meeting people so that's no problem. I need a purpose to go anywhere so this could be it.


----------



## ak rain

fresh off the dock (literally) king salmon, rice and salad
Sylvia


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> But... I don't actually like sushi.... it's the hibachi that's tempting me!
> 
> Shizu, if you're ever in the DC area, that would be fun


Okay, if I'm in the DC area, we're doing hibachi!


----------



## scott_audio

peanut butter cups, peppermint patties, mini Mr. Goodbars and smarties


----------



## kari

scott_audio said:


> peanut butter cups, peppermint patties, mini Mr. Goodbars and smarties


LOL That's dinner?!

We had pizza tonight from our favorite local Italian restaurant. It's traditional New York style - yummy with pepperoni, onions and mushrooms...and lots of cheese.


----------



## crebel

Scott is obviously preparing for Trick or Treaters and making sure everything is satisfactory!  There won't be anybody stopping by out here in the boonies.  We had grilled steaks, shrimp skewers, blue cheese salad, crescent rolls and and Old Vines Zinfandel.


----------



## scott_audio

crebel said:


> Scott is obviously preparing for Trick or Treaters and making sure everything is satisfactory! There won't be anybody stopping by out here in the boonies. We had grilled steaks, shrimp skewers, blue cheese salad, crescent rolls and and Old Vines Zinfandel.


lol, good guess, but my town doesn't trick-or-treat, everyone just meets at the community center and along the main street for a party. Grocery stores are not what they used to be; I was surprised as anyone could be, to find among the cabbage and carrots and orange shertbet and chocolate Silk, bags of assorted candies--AND they charged me for them!

I'm making some waldorf salad and adzuki beans with brown rice


----------



## intinst

Steak & potatoes stir fry


----------



## Susan in VA

It's 4.30 p.m., and I have no idea yet. 

<sigh>


----------



## Sandpiper

Home Run Inn pizza -- fire roasted veggies on ultra thin crust baked "in" my Presto Pizzazz Pizza Oven.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Baked chicken and baked butternut squash while I watch the Vikings-Packers game.

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild

Steak & homemade chips (my hubby's Irish French Fries) and a big salad to keep me happy (not a big steak lover).


----------



## telracs

Herb Salmon Sandwich.


----------



## LisaB12303

chicken and tortellini florentine with garlic bread


----------



## vikingwarrior22

beef ravioli and Texas toast


----------



## telracs

chicken wings and chicken fried rice.


----------



## scott_audio

rye and lentil soup and apple fritters


----------



## drenee

Tilapia, a steamed veggie, and I don't know what else I have to go with it.

F1, what are Irish French Fries?
deb


----------



## Angela

I have no idea... eating at church this evening and will have to wait and see what is on the menu!


----------



## kevindorsey

Hot Wings!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

boiled shrimp


----------



## crebel

I'm in the big city today - sushi time!!!!!


----------



## Shizu

crebel said:


> I'm in the big city today - sushi time!!!!!


Ahh, sushi. I love sushi.

My daughter tells me that many of her friends consider sushi rolls (left) are sushi which to us this is sushi (right). I wonder if it is true with adults.


----------



## crebel

I guess I think of it all as "sushi", but prefer the nigiri sushi on the right (and the salmon on the top left is my absolute favorite),  Most folks we know think sushi means raw fish and so refuse to even try it even though some is smoked, cooked or pickled.  I love it all.  I am sure I will have salmon nigiri, some sort of sushi roll and squid salad tonight.  If they sat everything in the pictures above in front of me, I would be happy!


----------



## telracs

sushi=Cold cooked rice dressed with vinegar that is shaped into bite-sized pieces and topped with raw or cooked fish, or formed into a roll with fish, egg, or vegetables and wrapped in seaweed. 
sashimi= A Japanese dish consisting of very thin bite-size slices of fresh raw fish, traditionally served with soy sauce and wasabi.  No rice.


----------



## Susan in VA

So what would one ask for if one wanted only smoked or cooked fish, not raw?  
Short of describing it like that, I mean  --  is there a specific name for non-raw sushi?


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> So what would ask for if one wanted only smoked or cooked fish, not raw?
> Short of describing it like that, I mean -- is there a specific name for non-raw sushi?


No, there is no technical term for non-raw sushi. Any fish over rice=sushi. You'd have to read the description of what you're ordering, usually it will say cooked or raw (or ask your server). And true traditional Japanese places rarely serve cooked fish in their sushi, but they may use smoked fish.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ahh. Well, if the menu _says_ so... I like smoked fish very much, but can't get past the raw. Yes, I know it's tremendously popular. Just one of those things.


----------



## angelad

Spaghetti with my special sauce


----------



## scott_audio

veggie pasta with a little red sauce and mozz. chees, beets and broccoli


----------



## crebel

Susan in VA said:


> Ahh. Well, if the menu _says_ so... I like smoked fish very much, but can't get past the raw. Yes, I know it's tremendously popular. Just one of those things.


I had some smoked eel last night, it was yummy, actually a little sweet. This is DDs favorite and she has been trying to get me to try it for a long time, but I couldn't get past it being eel even though I love sushi. Anytime I have seen shrimp on sushi it has been cooked - try it sometime just to say you have, I'll bet you like it! 

Hey - when I went to add the smiley face above, I realized sometime in the last week or so I went over 1000 posts - happy dance!


----------



## Shizu

Eel nigiri sushi is one of my favorite and not that expensive sushi compare to others. I remember when I was 11/12, I order 12 pieced eel sushi for delivery when my parents were out. In my little mind it was supposed to be secret that I order sushi by myself but it came in the oke







that needed to be returned. So I was caught. LOL


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Ahh. Well, if the menu _says_ so... I like smoked fish very much, but can't get past the raw. Yes, I know it's tremendously popular. Just one of those things.


Some places serve what they call "beginner's sushi" which is often cooked. I only order sushi from places I really trust. And thanks to this thread, that'll be on Sunday for dinner, because now I'm craving the Philadelphia Roll (tuna and cream cheese) and black pepper crusted tuna from the Japanese place near me.

Today will be dinner at the Galaxy Diner before Brigadoon!


----------



## Susan in VA

crebel said:


> I had some smoked eel last night, it was yummy, actually a little sweet. This is DDs favorite and she has been trying to get me to try it for a long time, but I couldn't get past it being eel even though I love sushi. Anytime I have seen shrimp on sushi it has been cooked - try it sometime just to say you have, I'll bet you like it!
> 
> Hey - when I went to add the smiley face above, I realized sometime in the last week or so I went over 1000 posts - happy dance!


Congratulations on going over 1000!! 

I like smoked eel, been eating it since I was a kid... it's a staple at fairgrounds in the north of Germany, usually served on half a bread roll. Haven't had it too often as an adult, because now I know more about eels and their living conditions so I have to will myself past that. But it's still yummy.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Some places serve what they call "beginner's sushi" which is often cooked.


I didn't know that! Thanks. I'll see whether anyplace near here does.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> Hey - when I went to add the smiley face above, I realized sometime in the last week or so I went over 1000 posts - happy dance!


Woohoo! Congrats, Shakespeare!! Yay! Party!










Betsy


----------



## scott_audio

I'm having breakfast for dinner - waffle, hashbrowns, scrambled egg and bacon


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I love breakfast for dinner!

We had catfish (from the store) on the grill, yum!

Betsy


----------



## scott_audio

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ...We had catfish (from the store) on the grill, yum!...


catfish sounds so good - hard to get fresh fish around here, unless you can catch it yourself, and with all the chemical plants around, if you eat it, you glow in the dark for a while

I'm making lasagna tonight with lots of sausage, peppers, garlic and onions


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

scott_audio said:


> with all the chemical plants around, if you eat it, you glow in the dark for a while


Fortunately, the catfish we had was not local, as local catfish would have the same effect on us. 

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Black pepper crusted tuna, philadelphia roll (tuna and cream cheese), vegetable roll and cheese cake tempura for desert. 

Oh, and checked, my restaurant's "beginner sushi" is a california roll and 6 pieces of cooked sushi.


----------



## scott_audio

I've gained 5 pounds since I found these boards :|  I'm having tortilla encrusted tilapia, brown rice and some steamed veggies later


----------



## Susan in VA

Spinach/bacon risotto today.  Actually planned out a week's worth of dinners this time, since it will be a busy week.


----------



## kevindorsey

Smoked sausages and mashed potatoes


----------



## Ann in Arlington

chicken wings, mashed potato, corn


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> chicken wings, mashed potato, corn


i'm getting chicken wings also. buffalo wings and garlic knots.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

These are frozen in a huge bag from Costco.  I pulled out a dozen and my job is just to cook them. . . .DH will sauce them when he gets home. . . .


----------



## telracs

mine are from the pizzeria next door.  as i may have said before, i don't cook.


----------



## F1Wild

drenee said:


> F1, what are Irish French Fries?
> deb


So sorry for the long delay, Deb - I just saw this post (been avoiding the thread because of shite dinners). My Irish hubby makes his own "chips" (French fries) from Maris Piper potatoes (in Ireland there are entire aisles of different types of potatoes), his own pealing/cutting style and secret recipe for the perfect batch of chips. They were to die for!! Cheers!


----------



## drenee

Thanks, F1.  They sound fabulous.

Cheesecake tempura....OMG...I can't even imagine how good that would be.

I went to lupper (lunch/supper) with my mom and sister.  Sister's treat.  I had 
catfish.  Really good.

deb


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> Cheesecake tempura....OMG...I can't even imagine how good that would be.


Especially with vanilla ice cream and whipped cream. And the server knows I don't like strawberry sauce, so he left it off. They also have fried ice cream using their tempura batter and a chocolate lava cake that is incredible!


----------



## F1Wild

Shizu said:


> Ahh, sushi. I love sushi.
> My daughter tells me that many of her friends consider sushi rolls (left) are sushi which to us this is sushi (right). I wonder if it is true with adults.


Just catching up and wanted to show these pictures again - we LOVE sushi! In fact, had incredible sushi at a Malibu restaurant on our first official date night. We now go almost every Friday night to our favorite sushi place!!

Sushi is the general term for fish & sushi rice - sometimes raw, sometimes cooked. 
Nigiri - the small mounds of rice with fish & a small amount of wasabi on top. Either raw or cooked - usually shrimp (or tempura anything) is cooked, eel is broiled, crab is cooked.
Maki (or Futomaki for the large ones) - these are the long rolls made on the mats encased in either nori (seaweed) or rice paper and then cut into bite-sized pieces.
Temaki - the are also known as hand-rolls - the cone-shaped rolls made with seaweed and then filled with yumminess!

I always suggest beginners try California roll, tempura rolls and eel first. Some might think eel is awful and slimy sounding, but it truly tastes like very, very, very tender Teriyaki chicken.


----------



## Shizu

My daughter feels nigiri is sushi since in Japan most sushi restaurant only have few kind of maki (tuna, pickle, cucumber, unagi) and recently temaki. Nowadays more variety in maki are served in sushi restaurant.    Some looks good and some you'll be surprised to see. LOL


----------



## Sandpiper

Spaghetti and turkey meatballs with Newman's Own mushroom marinara sauce.


----------



## telracs

Beef in orange flavor


----------



## vikingwarrior22

fried porkchops, mashed potatoes and mexi corn


----------



## scott_audio

chicken legs fried in the cast iron skillet with shortening grandma's way, mac & cheese and some kind of veggie, have to at least pretend it's healthy


----------



## telracs

baked ziti.


----------



## kevindorsey

I'm barbecuing some mean angus steaks, burgers, and lamb.


----------



## Mollyb52

Ham, potatoes and cabbage from my new electric pressure cooker.  It is my favorite new toy in a long time.  Great, healthy meals lightening fast.


----------



## scott_audio

Mollyb52 said:


> Ham, potatoes and cabbage from my new electric pressure cooker. It is my favorite new toy in a long time. Great, healthy meals lightening fast.


I've been wanting an electric pressure cooker/canner for a long while - I bet that is a treat


----------



## LaRita

Steak (bacon wrapped filets) and baked potato.  A huge treat for us.


----------



## Aravis60

tacos


----------



## F1Wild

Late in from cell phone shopping (Droid or Storm2?) and opted for pizza - fresh mushroom, black olives, ham & cheese on a very thin/crispy crust!


----------



## scott_audio

F1Wild said:


> Late in from cell phone shopping (Droid or Storm2?) and opted for pizza - fresh mushroom, black olives, ham & cheese on a very thin/crispy crust!


I really like the droid

I think I'm going to throw together some lasagna tonight (good for me kind) with the veggie noodles, small amounts of cheese, plenty of peppers, onions, garlic, beans (yes beans) and a bechamel sauce and of course some tomato


----------



## telracs

had french onion soup and lamb chops with rosemary potatoes and string beans.


----------



## scott_audio

i made lasagna, half with white sauce, half with red, tasted it, it was good, but wasn't in the mood, so I made a salad from some leftover veggies and I'm going to have chocolate ice cream with chocolate cool whip and chocolate syrup later


----------



## drenee

Had a salad, and holuski (sp?).  Cabbage, noodles, onion, and I'm not sure what else is in it, 
but it's really good.  
deb


----------



## F1Wild

scarlet said:


> had french onion soup...


I had such a craving for French onion soup, but it was the last thing on my hubby's mind.


----------



## telracs

we ordered from the vegan restaurant today.  I got the "shredded melody" (shredded soy protein stir fried with celery, carrot, zucchini and pine nuts in a light garlic sauce) with taro spring rolls and red/brown rice.


----------



## scott_audio

that sounds delicious, scarlet - I'd love to live in an area where I could go out to eat something good for me - choices here are Dairy Queen and pizza and a less than authentic Chinese buffet


----------



## telracs

Actually, I'd picked up fried chicken on my way in, but I'd promised my co-worker we'd order vegan this week, so the chicken will be for later.


----------



## F1Wild

Garlic butter shrimp, vermicelli & broccoli tips...maybe a bit of garlic bread for my hubby.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

A Peanut butter FullBar and a apple (I'm still in the campus library trying to write my paper)


----------



## drenee

I was thinking a bowl of cereal, but after F1's post my cereal sounds horrible.
deb


----------



## scott_audio

drenee said:


> Had a salad, and holuski (sp?). Cabbage, noodles, onion, and I'm not sure what else is in it,
> but it's really good.
> deb


this sounded really good too

I froze the lasagna I made (hopefully it will freeze well); I just wasn't in the mood for it, so cereal it is for me tonight too, good idea deb, cereal and toast, breakfast for dinner always works for me


----------



## drenee

I love breakfast for supper.  

And my lasagna has always frozen well.  I like to put a layer of saran wrap before I put the cover on.  
deb


----------



## F1Wild

drenee said:


> I was thinking a bowl of cereal, but after F1's post my cereal sounds horrible.
> deb


Haha - what I didn't say was that the garlic butter shrimp are leftovers.


----------



## drenee

I'm allergic to shellfish.  And I always loved it.  So anything that 
involves garlic and a shellfish makes my mouth water.
deb


----------



## Angela

a mug of homemade chili, a handful of fritos and a glass of tea.


----------



## Cindy416

It's cold and snowy here, so I'm making navy bean soup. The electricity was off for 4.5 hours, so I'm running a bit behind schedule. Luckily, I'm home alone tonight, so there's no rush to get supper on the table.


----------



## drenee

I ended up with chicken soup.  
Now I'm having a cup of tea.
deb


----------



## Jaasy

I don't know yet - something easy


----------



## scott_audio

mini burgers made from fresh ground chuck and venison on homemade burger buns and some spicy baked fries and some pears


----------



## dnagirl

Pennsylvania Dutch chicken pot pie.  The perfect cold-weather meal.


----------



## scott_audio

dnagirl said:


> Pennsylvania Dutch chicken pot pie. The perfect cold-weather meal.


yum!


----------



## Susan in VA

Baked salmon and steamed broccoli.


----------



## drenee

I had Special K.  But now I'm out of milk.  
Grocery shopping tomorrow.
deb


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Homemade spaghetti, tossed salad & garlic bread


----------



## vikingwarrior22

spaghetti, salad w/texas toast and sweet tea


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Stuffed peppers with ground turkey and turnips we bought at the farmer's market yesterday.

Betsy


----------



## scott_audio

tofu dengaku (tofu slices, peppers, onions, grilled with a sweet red miso sauce), cole slaw and kushidango (a sweet rice dumpling steamed then grilled with same sweet miso)


----------



## telracs

scott_audio said:


> tofu dengaku (tofu slices, peppers, onions, grilled with a sweet red miso sauce), cole slaw and kushidango (a sweet rice dumpling steamed then grilled with same sweet miso)


can i get this without the peppers?


----------



## scott_audio

scarlet said:


> can i get this without the peppers?


i laughed when I read this, because I just went to fridge and realized I had no peppers, so you're set!


----------



## intinst

Roast beef with potatoes, onions and carrots


----------



## telracs

scott_audio said:


> i laughed when I read this, because I just went to fridge and realized I had no peppers, so you're set!


cool! how much you charge?

I'm eating some chicken rice soup because I have a sore throat.


----------



## scott_audio

scarlet said:


> cool! how much you charge?
> 
> I'm eating some chicken rice soup because I have a sore throat.


lol no charge, the more the merrier, bring a friend


----------



## telracs

scott_audio said:


> lol no charge, the more the merrier, bring a friend


cool, i have a co-worker who's a vegetarian but allergic to peppers, so this would be perfect!


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Stuffed peppers with ground turkey and turnips we bought at the farmer's market yesterday.
> 
> Betsy


  I thought the Fairfax County ones were all done for the season -- where is there still a market?

Dinner here... dunno... pasta with mushrooms, probably, unless I go grocery shopping.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

next week's the last week at the Sherwood Hall library (Route 1 north, right on Sherwood Hall Lane opposite the Wal-Mart, turn right at the 2d light and park across the street at the Government Center.)

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> next week's the last week at the Sherwood Hall library (Route 1 north, right on Sherwood Hall Lane opposite the Wal-Mart, turn right at the 2d light and park across the street at the Government Center.)
> 
> Betsy


Great, thanks! The two I'm closest to (Burke and Kingstowne) are already over for the year.


----------



## drenee

scott_audio said:


> lol no charge, the more the merrier, bring a friend


I want to be the friend.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Great, thanks! The two I'm closest to (Burke and Kingstowne) are already over for the year.


It's difficult to park at the market in the library parking lot, which is why we park at the Gov't Center. The market is open till 1200ish.

Betsy


----------



## scott_audio

chicken parm and some leftover mashed potatoes and broccoli and cheese


----------



## drenee

Wow, Scott, you are way too organized.  I'm still working on breakfast, oatmeal and 15 grain toast, to even think about what I want for dinner.  
deb


----------



## scott_audio

drenee said:


> Wow, Scott, you are way too organized. I'm still working on breakfast, oatmeal and 15 grain toast, to even think about what I want for dinner.
> deb


morning, deb... not so much organized, I just have leftovers  ... the chicken parm will be leftover baked/breaded chicken breast (from Schwan's no less) from yesterday with some red sauce and cheese slapped on top and warmed up in the oven...

your breakfast sounds wonderful - I love oats, 2-3 times per week even


----------



## dnagirl

Venison pot roast with potatoes and carrots.


----------



## drenee

Love venison.


Don't judge me: grits and country gravy.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

I won't judge you if you won't judge me for just-this-once caving in to DD's request for dinner at McDonald's....


----------



## drenee

Deal, Susan.  

About a month ago I was coming home from work.  I was craving McDonald's french fries, but I was on my cell phone with my mom.  I tried to say goodbye three or four times as I got closer to the drive-in window, but she had a bunch of stuff to tell me.  Finally I just said, hang on and don't judge me.  I then ordered french fries and buffalo sauce.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

LOL!  Funny how even as adults there are some things we hide from Mom...


----------



## F1Wild

Spaghetti & meatballs, green salad with avocado!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

sloppy joes.  brownies for dessert


----------



## F1Wild

Ann, yours sounds so much better...might need to make a last-minute switch.


----------



## loonlover

Salad and Intinst's leftover sweet and sour pork


----------



## telracs

loonlover said:


> Salad and Intinst's leftover sweet and sour pork


does Intinst know you're eating his dinner?

I had beef and snow peas in garlic/pepper sauce from the Thai place.


----------



## loonlover

I knew someone would have to comment.  No, he doesn't know I ate it, but I was afraid it wouldn't be good by tomorrow and he hadn't touched it so....


----------



## telracs

loonlover said:


> I knew someone would have to comment. No, he doesn't know I ate it, but I was afraid it wouldn't be good by tomorrow and he hadn't touched it so....


I'm the perfect sidekick. You give me a line, I comment. I'm sure he probably won't even notice you ate it. At least if he doesn't check this thread. And I promise not to tell him.


----------



## Susan in VA

Nobody else promised, I note.


----------



## loonlover

Yeah, I noticed that too.  I'm sort of hoping that as tired as he is, he won't even remember it was in the fridge.


----------



## telracs

Bistro Salad and a Napoleon for dessert.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

pretty sure he'll know now, loonlover. . . . . .


----------



## scott_audio

steamed cabbage, carrots, onions, potatoes and italian sausage


----------



## KindleChickie

Barley and black beans in a mango sauce with veggies.


----------



## loonlover

Ann in Arlington said:


> pretty sure he'll know now, loonlover. . . . . .


He didn't say a word about it today. I'll probably confess tomorrow, tho.


----------



## telracs

there's a cold going around work, so we got chicken soup for dinner.


----------



## Mollyb52

Beef stew from my new electric pressure cooker.  Where have these things been all my life?  I love it.  Cooks great meals in a flash.


----------



## Rasputina

take out chinese LOL


----------



## Aravis60

I haven't decided on anything yet and am really tempted to just eat cereal.


----------



## Rasputina

I had shredded wheat cereal the other night for dinner. I made a yummy oyster and shrimp creole but I wasn't feeling good so I had cereal and the rest of the family ate it.


----------



## Susan in VA

Pasta with mushrooms and chicken.


----------



## scott_audio

Aravis60 said:


> I haven't decided on anything yet and am really tempted to just eat cereal.


Breakfast for dinner is always a good idea


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

We had gooey chicken burritos in the crock pot.  Simple but a hit.

2 large chicken breasts
12 oz jar salsa
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 can diced green chiles
1 1/2 c grated cheese (cheddar and jack blend)
1 sm onion
handful spanish olives, sliced (i don't put this in)

Cooked on high for 3-4 hours, shred the chicken with a fork before serving.  (I cooked this on high for 3 hours, then turned it to low until I was ready to serve)

I also make a batch of rice in my rice cooker and mixed that in.  Put our tortillas, chips or eat it in a bowl....  My husband adds avocado and sour cream to his.  If my kids liked it, I would add black beans in there too.  It is a pretty forgiving recipe so you can add things in that you like.


----------



## telracs

pizza.  but i put too much garlic on it.


----------



## scott_audio

that sounds yummy ravenclawprefect - a little sour cream and I'd be set - thanks for the recipe


----------



## F1Wild

I will be making my first turkey.  I've told everyone to prepare for the worst then if it turns out okay it will be a huge accomplishment.  Set the bar low, but aim high!


----------



## Susan in VA

It will be fine, F1!  

OTOH we do need at least ONE funny story on KB about a huge cooking disaster today....  try not to be the one, ok?


----------



## scott_audio

have to work today, so I'm chilling with the games and making baked turkey burgers on homemade burger buns (from my emergency frozen dough supply) and a huge slice of surprise carrot cake with pumpkin/cream cheese frosting I just got from my neighbor!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

It didn't happen today but I had a major cooking boo boo years ago when I first got married.  I had always helped in the kitchen but never had full charge of a meal.   I  made some mashed potatoes...simple enough but I put in too much milk and the potatoes were way too runny.  I figured I would do what my dad always did to thicken up gravy...add flour.   It worked wonderfully, the potatoes were not runny at all.  My sweet husband (who grew up in a family where mom would cry if someone criticized a dish) valiantly ate those nasty potatoes without a word until I tried a bite.  We chucked it out! (And as a side note, even after being married to me for 25 years, he still is reluctant to say anything negative about a dish...even if he hates it.  I don't care if you hate it, don't eat it...I am not going to cry)

Tonight, we had ham, broccoli rice casserole, rolls, mashed potatoes.  Husband is currently making some homemade ice cream to go on the caramel apple pie I made earlier today.


----------



## scott_audio

loma-linda tender bits, breaded and fried in a little olive oil, leftover egg noodles and some steamed veggie cabbage rolls (shredded carrots, onions, peppers, spinach, some cream cheese and ranch dressing, rolled up in cabbage leaf and steamed)


----------



## KindleMom

Leftovers.


----------



## telracs

KindleMom said:


> Leftovers.


me too. but not my leftovers, since i didn't have anything yesterday. One of my co-workers brought me turkey and stuffing and yams.


----------



## F1Wild

Susan in VA said:


> It will be fine, F1!
> OTOH we do need at least ONE funny story on KB about a huge cooking disaster today.... try not to be the one, ok?


The turkey turned out fantastic and everyone said it was the moistest they've ever tasted (thank you Alton Brown for your brine recipe!)! And then my geek hubby studied enough videos for carving and the presentation ended up looking like it was done for a book - too pretty to ruin - but we did!


----------



## F1Wild

Tonight - a nice homemade korma, basmati rice & nan.

OK, so why is it that every time I post a dinner plan it falls though?  No Indian - ended up at Native New Yorker with family - for yummy sliders and their homemade potato chips.


----------



## KindleMom

F1Wild said:


> The turkey turned out fantastic and everyone said it was the moistest they've ever tasted (thank you Alton Brown for your brine recipe!)! And then my geek hubby studied enough videos for carving and the presentation ended up looking like it was done for a book - too pretty to ruin - but we did!


That's the recipe I use too! YUM!!!

We're having Olive Garden leftovers from lunch which is also yum.


----------



## Susan in VA

F1Wild said:


> The turkey turned out fantastic and everyone said it was the moistest they've ever tasted (thank you Alton Brown for your brine recipe!)! And then my geek hubby studied enough videos for carving and the presentation ended up looking like it was done for a book - too pretty to ruin - but we did!


Congratulations!  Glad it turned out well.


----------



## F1Wild

KindleMom said:


> That's the recipe I use too! YUM!!!


I did stuff it though with quartered oranges, onion, garlic, celery and herbs...I might just do this again!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Thanksgiving was three days ago, and like some others, we are having French food for dinner: _le ftovers_.  

Mike


----------



## NogDog

jmiked said:


> Thanksgiving was three days ago, and like some others, we are having French food for dinner: _le ftovers_.
> 
> Mike


Two choices tonight: leftover turkey or leftover ham.


----------



## telracs

I went out for Japanese tonight (black pepper tuna, philadelphia roll and chicken tempura). Click for larger images...


----------



## F1Wild

scarlet said:


> I went out for Japanese tonight (black pepper tuna, philadelphia roll and chicken tempura). Click for larger images...


Beautiful sushi & sashimi!!! We normally go for sushi, sashimi - and share lots of sake & Asahi with the chefs - on our Friday date nights, but last 2 weeks ago I had bronchitis, my hubby had pneumonia and we missed our night. Then this Friday we were recovering from T-day & BF and again missed our night out. Next Friday we have to holiday parties to attend. We are way, way, way overdue for our yummy Japanese! Thanks for the great pics!!


----------



## telracs

F1Wild said:


> Beautiful sushi & sashimi!!! We normally go for sushi, sashimi - and share lots of sake & Asahi with the chefs - on our Friday date nights, but last 2 weeks ago I had bronchitis, my hubby had pneumonia and we missed our night. Then this Friday we were recovering from T-day & BF and again missed our night out. Next Friday we have to holiday parties to attend. We are way, way, way overdue for our yummy Japanese! Thanks for the great pics!!


Welcome! I'd been wanting to post pictures since our whole sushi/sashimi discussion last month, but couldn't find my camera the last time I went.


----------



## F1Wild

scarlet said:


> Welcome! I'd been wanting to post pictures since our whole sushi/sashimi discussion last month, but couldn't find my camera the last time I went.


The mouth was watering and it was only half-satisfied with the leftover turkey, mash, etc.


----------



## dnagirl

Butter chicken, rice and naan from the local Indian restaurant.  I need something to clean out the sinuses.


----------



## Susan in VA

Yet another dish with leftover turkey.  Yesterday was turkey pot pie, today...  something with pasta, maybe.  I need to clean out the fridge.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I never know.....


----------



## telracs

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I never know.....


That's why I post AFTER eating....

Chicken pot pie and chicken soup from Boston Market.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Vegetable beef noodle soup and sourdough bread.


----------



## KindleMom

Baked potatoes with toppings.

Here's a delicious baked potato recipe. I never knew I needed one until I tried this recipe. It makes a perfect baked potato.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Perfect-Baked-Potato/Detail.aspx


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Simple canned tuna with mayo on rice and nori (dried seaweed).


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

KindleMom said:


> Baked potatoes with toppings.
> 
> Here's a delicious baked potato recipe. I never knew I needed one until I tried this recipe. It makes a perfect baked potato.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Perfect-Baked-Potato/Detail.aspx


That sounds good. I've always baked my potatoes at 400 for 1 hr though.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Mexican Cornbread


----------



## Shizu

KindleMom said:


> Baked potatoes with toppings.
> 
> Here's a delicious baked potato recipe. I never knew I needed one until I tried this recipe. It makes a perfect baked potato.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Perfect-Baked-Potato/Detail.aspx


I love baked potato. I've just added to KB recipe book.


----------



## F1Wild

Rumbi Island Grill salad...which one was it?  Can't remember, but it had chicken and lots of stuff with yummy dressing.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Mom made chili dogs


----------



## bookfiend

Turkey and wild rice soup with dumplings made out of leftover stuffing


----------



## Ann in Arlington

leftover omelet:  cheese, ham, peppers (from the garden), onion.

yummy!


----------



## KindleMom

Chicken parm w/ spaghetti.  

Now I'm thinking we need something kinda chocolatly for dessert...


----------



## Rasputina

mango curry pork chops with coconut rice


----------



## intinst

Home made chili and crackers, something chocolate for dessert sounds good. I'll have to see what we have.


----------



## Rasputina

We are grilling teriyaki salmon and having sushi rice and a beet, yogurt and fig salad


----------



## kevindorsey

WE have a full plate of stuff today, not limited to 2 salads, spaghetti, grilled meat, oven toasted potatoes, and a slack of ribs.


----------



## drenee

F1Wild said:


> The turkey turned out fantastic and everyone said it was the moistest they've ever tasted (thank you Alton Brown for your brine recipe!)! And then my geek hubby studied enough videos for carving and the presentation ended up looking like it was done for a book - too pretty to ruin - but we did!


My friends tried this also and said it was the absolute best turkey they've ever had.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Potato soup, salad, roll


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ice cream. Because somtimes I'm a cool mom like that.


----------



## drenee

I used to do fun stuff like that with my kids.  
I miss those days.
deb


----------



## telracs

chicken curry soba noodle soup.


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> Ice cream. Because somtimes I'm a cool mom like that.


Or maybe because you're all too stuffed from lunch to have much of a dinner. 

Chicken and mashed potatoes and corn here. Not that I'll be having much of it myself, after lunch out.


----------



## Shizu

luvmy4brats said:


> Ice cream. Because somtimes I'm a cool mom like that.


We have a cake for dinner sometimes.


----------



## F1Wild

Buttenut squash ravioli with vodka sauce, salad & garlic bread.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Susan in VA said:


> Chicken and mashed potatoes and corn here.


That sounds wonderful!


----------



## Susan in VA

Carol Hanrahan said:


> That sounds wonderful!


I'm making all of DD's and her dad's favorite meals this week to make up for the fact that my schedule for this week is causing me to neglect everything else... the laundry pile is three feet high... the cat hair hasn't been vacuumed up in a week.... I figure they won't make snarky comments if they're well-fed.


----------



## F1Wild

Susan in VA said:


> I'm making all of DD's and her dad's favorite meals this week to make up for the fact that my schedule for this week is causing me to neglect everything else... the laundry pile is three feet high... the cat hair hasn't been vacuumed up in a week.... I figure they won't make snarky comments if they're well-fed.


Maybe they will reward your lovely meals by helping with the laundry and vacuuming?


----------



## Susan in VA

F1Wild said:


> Maybe they will reward your lovely meals by helping with the laundry and vacuuming?


LOL! DD always _wants_ to help, but then things take twice as long! (She's six.)

They did, however, offer to make dinner one evening. What that means is Rice-a-Roni, frozen vegetables, and frozen chicken nuggets. If they had a bigger repertoire I'd take them up on it more often...


----------



## Tip10

Ohhh, sounds like Christmas fodder Susan!!


----------



## Susan in VA

<shudder> I'm not sure I want to go there....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Susan in VA said:


> the laundry pile is three feet high...


I soooooo sympathize with you........... My laundry is often nightmarish....... Not so much now that two are off to college....


----------



## F1Wild

Susan in VA said:


> LOL! DD always _wants_ to help, but then things take twice as long! (She's six.)
> 
> They did, however, offer to make dinner one evening. What that means is Rice-a-Roni, frozen vegetables, and frozen chicken nuggets. If they had a bigger repertoire I'd take them up on it more often...


Sounds familiar with the way I grew up. Dad was "American chop suey" AKA Franco American spaghetti with ground beef added or burgers. I am so lucky now to have a hubby who shares the cooking (and cleaning, etc.) duties with me.


----------



## F1Wild

Tonight it will be homemade turkey soup with yummy Butterklosse!


----------



## egh34

Potato soup


----------



## vikingwarrior22

egg drop soup with eggrolls


----------



## kevindorsey

Chinese today


----------



## BTackitt

Turkey Breast (w/ribs roast), stuffing, brocolli, corn on the cob, cranberry sauce. my house smells so good atm.
_yes this is a normal dinner for us. we like turkey.


----------



## Neekeebee

Hubby working late tonight.  Just baked a pistachio-chocolate cake--that's my dinner.  

N


----------



## loonlover

chicken salad and macaroni salad


----------



## Sendie

I'm here alone tonight, so the dogs had their regular old Natural Balance and I had a tortilla with hummus and harissa, yum....Now I'm waiting on the kettle to boil for a cup of tea


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Made a pot of Spaghetti & Meatballs, w/Garlic Bread.


----------



## F1Wild

We can't decide!  I hate this!


----------



## Susan in VA

F1Wild said:


> We can't decide! I hate this!


That was the whole point of this thread, to help people decide what to cook!


----------



## Susan in VA

Neekeebee said:


> Hubby working late tonight. Just baked a pistachio-chocolate cake--that's my dinner.
> 
> N


Ooooo! Recipe, pretty please?? Or at least a description?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I'm with Susan!
Why isn't there a smiley face, licking his lips?


----------



## Susan in VA

Good point. I thought I could at least Google for a drooling one, but I just checked and all the ones that are supposed to be drooling smileys look to me like they're


Spoiler



throwing up.



We need a hungry / lip-licking / drooling / chocolate-craving smiley.


----------



## F1Wild

Susan in VA said:


> That was the whole point of this thread, to help people decide what to cook!


Cook?? You've got to be kidding!  No, we really looked at everything and couldn't decide. Ended up with fish burgers & sweet potato fries.


----------



## Tip10

Tonight be Appitizers and Salad at our favorite Irish Pub.  Stuffed Mushrooms and  Calimari -- alas they were out of Crab Cakes.


----------



## KindleMom

Scrambled eggs w/ toast.


----------



## F1Wild

BB ribs, baked sweet potato & salad- yup, it was a night out to Logan's with the parents.


----------



## Sendie

I just put out a HUGE buffalo sirloin steak to thaw.  Now I just need to decide how to fix it and what to go with it....


----------



## F1Wild

Sendie said:


> I just put out a HUGE buffalo sirloin steak to thaw. Now I just need to decide how to fix it and what to go with it....


Mushrooms are always good.


----------



## chevauchee

I'm thinking pizza tonight.


----------



## telracs

grilled steak wrap and french fries.


----------



## KindleMom

Texas French Toast  (is that really possible....?)


----------



## telracs

KindleMom said:


> Texas French Toast (is that really possible....?)


don't know if it's possible, what is it?


----------



## drenee

Cabbage rolls, cheddar potatoes and broccoli.

deb


----------



## KindleChickie

Enchiladas de avocado y ensalada de jicama.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

F1Wild said:


> Mushrooms are always good.


No. Mushrooms are _never_ good. 

But we had beef stroganoff. . . .actually a hamburger helper flavor, but I used cut up steak rather than hamburger and added some extra sour cream. . . .


----------



## Sendie

Mushrooms are ALWAYS good!  But I was cooking for the 3 kids....   so i ended up just broiling it and making french fries.  It was large enough it fed all 4 of us. 

I need to go get some more mushrooms, I have a good recipe for balsamic glazed ones that is really good.  Or I could saute them in butter and spritz lemon juice on them, or any other suggestions??


----------



## Sendie

KindleChickie said:


> Enchiladas de avocado y ensalada de jicama.


This sounds so good!


----------



## Susan in VA

Sendie said:


> Mushrooms are ALWAYS good! But I was cooking for the 3 kids....  so i ended up just broiling it and making french fries. It was large enough it fed all 4 of us.
> 
> I need to go get some more mushrooms, I have a good recipe for balsamic glazed ones that is really good. Or I could saute them in butter and spritz lemon juice on them, or any other suggestions??


I saute them in butter and add a small shot of soy sauce when they're almost done, that's all. I'm so-so about mushrooms (except for fresh porcini, which I really like but can't find around here) but DD loves them and could eat mushrooms every day. Not just a handful, but I make an entire 8-ounce container just for her.  Guess she takes after my mom...


----------



## Susan in VA

KindleMom said:


> Texas French Toast (is that really possible....?)


Hmmm.... I buy the garlic Texas Toast, so I don't know how well that would work... but assuming there's a plain kind, why wouldn't it?


----------



## KindleMom

Susan in VA said:


> Hmmm.... I buy the garlic Texas Toast, so I don't know how well that would work... but assuming there's a plain kind, why wouldn't it?


That's exactly what it was! Yum! I added a little cinnamon and some vanilla. Served with powdered sugar and/or syrup for a very unhealthy dinner.


----------



## F1Wild

Just received the SmittenKitchen email recipe of the day - Creamed mushrooms on chive butter toast....Mmmmmmmm!


----------



## TammyC

Last night was parmesan buffalo chicken and rice, tonight is gonna be steak and brocolli baked in the oven with garlic and olive oil YUM, I'm hungry already lol


----------



## KindleMom

TammyC said:


> Last night was parmesan buffalo chicken and rice, tonight is gonna be steak and brocolli baked in the oven with garlic and olive oil YUM, I'm hungry already lol


Ooooh. That sounds heavenly. Do you have a recipe for the chicken you'd be willing to post?


----------



## TammyC

KindleMom said:


> Ooooh. That sounds heavenly. Do you have a recipe for the chicken you'd be willing to post?


I've gotten so many good recipe ideas from this thread, how could I not share! 

I use chicken breast tenderloins but I'm sure it would work just as well with any kind of chicken. I spray the bottom of a skillet with Pam and fry the tenderloins till they're done. In another pot I mix 1 cup of Franks hot sauce, 3/4 of a stick of butter and Parmesan cheese ( i kinda eyeball the cheese, i like alot of it). Bring that to a boil. Once they are done I dip the chicken in the sauce and put it in a pan (usually dump extra sauce over the chicken too or you can save for dipping) Then bake it at 375 for about 10-12 minutes. Thats it, very easy. Sometimes I dip it in ranch dressing but usually just eat it plain. YUM 
And I have extras today for lunch  
PS I use this same recipe on chicken wings too (except I deep fry them) Very Yummy!


----------



## F1Wild

Grilled cheese & tomato sammies, turkey soup with butterklosse.


----------



## TammyC

Tonight was bbq chicken (yea we eat lots of chicken) no yolk noodles and salad.


----------



## F1Wild

Gonna have mostaccelli with homemade vodka-tomato, beef, onion, mushroom & green pepper sauce with lots of parm!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Beef cube steaks,mustard tater salad and the fore mentioned French Vanilla Creme cake...


----------



## telracs

We got burgers from the place around the corner.  We call them heartburn burgers because while they are incredibly yummy, they always repeat on me.


----------



## F1Wild

Homemade chili rellenos, carne asada and all the fixins...and cranberry/pomegranate margaritas.  Then for Christmas brekkie: stollen, kringle, smoked salmon, oh my!

Merry Christmas!  God Jul!


----------



## Susan in VA

Since DD and I are celebrating Christmas twice, once German-style on Christmas Eve with my parents, and once on Christmas Day with her dad, we had a wonderful Christmas Eve dinner that my mom made...  Beef Wellington, potatoes and beans and Brussels sprouts and mushrooms and gravy...  vanilla bean cake for dessert.....  YUM!


----------



## F1Wild

Giant shrimp, mushrooms, green pepper, onion korma with Basmati rice...and Mr. M is doing the cooking!


----------



## telracs

Teriyaki beef on a stick and white rice.


----------



## F1Wild

Attempting......liver, onions, bacon & mushrooms with potato & green beans.

Tomorrow night/NYE = Lobsterfest!!


----------



## KindleMom

I don't know and it's getting really late.

Hungry kiddos.


----------



## telracs

Bought a bbq burger and fries from the diner.


----------



## Aravis60

Made chicken and noodles over mashed potatoes tonight.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Chicken n dumplings with Hawian (sp) bread


----------



## F1Wild

New Year's Eve Lobsterfest!!!  A family tradition from the ol' Cape Cod days.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

We had take out Chinese.  FIL is on meals on wheels since his cancer diagnosis and radiation treatment.  Complains that the food doesn't taste like anything.  So DH picked up some hot and sour soup for him. . .also fried rice.  He hasn't been eating much but he finished the whole bowl of soup and had a good helping of the rice.  Also ate an egg roll with Chinese mustard.  He really enjoyed it!


----------



## patinagle

Crab legs with lemon butter, mushroom pastries, champagne.


----------



## F1Wild

Ann in Arlington said:


> We had take out Chinese. FIL is on meals on wheels since his cancer diagnosis and radiation treatment. Complains that the food doesn't taste like anything. So DH picked up some hot and sour soup for him. . .also fried rice. He hasn't been eating much but he finished the whole bowl of soup and had a good helping of the rice. Also ate an egg roll with Chinese mustard. He really enjoyed it!


When I went through chemo my taste buds were affected quite a lot. I couldn't east or drink anything from a can or it tasted metallic. And unless food was seasoned more it tasted like gruel. There are quite a few spices that add quite a bit of flavor AND have ancient medicinal value to them as well.

I wish your FIL the very, very best!!!!


----------



## pomlover2586

DH and I ordered Dominos Pizza tonight.....we haven't had them for years and wanted to try their "revised" ingredients- it wasn't half bad for $5.99 for a medium pizza.


----------



## Aravis60

The temp is in the teens and it's COLD outside. I think that I'm going to make beef stew tonight...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Spaghetti & Meatballs with garlic bread. Had a nice bottle of wine for dinner too... but I dropped it!


----------



## OliviaD

Oh, too bad about the wine, Meredith, but I saw some nice wet vacs on another thread here that might have allowed you to salvage enough for dinner.   Cooking up a pot of beef soup, garlic bread sounds good, maybe I'll add some to my dinner menu as well.


----------



## loonlover

Sauteed chicken tenders, buttered potatoes, and green beans.



Meredith Sinclair said:


> Spaghetti & Meatballs with garlic bread. Had a nice bottle of wine for dinner too... but I dropped it!


Intinst wants to know if you had sampled the wine before you dropped it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

scrambled eggs with onion, green peppers (from the garden. . . .yes. . . .really. . . .DH picked them a couple of weeks ago), mozzarella cheese and bacon bits.


----------



## F1Wild

Gonna make pasta and clam sauce, salad & whatever chocolate my hubby can stuff into his gob.


----------



## Aravis60

KFC- I didn't feel like cooking tonight.


----------



## Rasputina

We are making pizza's on the big green egg


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I came home from work really sick today... DD even gave up dance class so I could stay home and... well, be ill. So I did not cook, hubby brought home brisket and ribs and potato salad, beans, dirty rice... & for ME... a HUGE icy Dr. Pepper for my tummy! (of course, I did not get to eat.)


----------



## kevindorsey

Made some home ravioli.


----------



## pomlover2586

Tonights menu is filet mignon, twice baked potatoes, and salad with red wine vinegarrette.


----------



## F1Wild

pomlover2586 said:


> Tonights menu is filet mignon, twice baked potatoes, and salad with red wine vinegarrette.


Oooooooooh!


----------



## chevauchee

pomlover2586 said:


> Tonights menu is filet mignon, twice baked potatoes, and salad with red wine vinegarrette.


You make my debate between frozen pizza and canned soup feel even more pitiful. 

(I chose canned soup, BTW. Broccoli cheese.)


----------



## pomlover2586

LOL Should I mention dessert is a choice between Apple Tartlets a la mode and molten chocolate cake a la mode?


----------



## loonlover

pomlover2586 said:


> LOL Should I mention dessert is a choice between Apple Tartlets a la mode and molten chocolate cake a la mode?


You don't need to rub it in, do you? I had a turkey and cheese sandwich.


----------



## Susan in VA

Special occasion, Pom, or is that standard gourmet fare at your house??  

DD and I were visiting my parents this afternoon, helping my mom take down the Christmas tree, and she invited us to stay for dinner.    So I got to be lazy today and not cook.


----------



## pomlover2586

Susan in VA said:


> Special occasion, Pom, or is that standard gourmet fare at your house??


Standard fare I'm afraid.......DH and I are big fans of Omaha Steaks.....and we generally have a wide array of meats in our freezer.


----------



## Susan in VA

Lucky you...  a well-stocked freezer is a good thing to have.


----------



## telracs

lamb chops


----------



## Tip10

Snowy, cold, blustery, windy day -- so a pot roast is in the crock with potatoes, onions and carrots -- cooking all day -- house should smell wonderful when I get home!!


----------



## summerteeth

Oooh, I love food!  I want to join!

I think I am going to make meatloaf and steamed broccoli tonight... or make my fiance make it    And I still have some GF brownies leftover from the weekend (I am shocked they lasted as long as they did!)


----------



## Susan in VA

It's _Thursday_ and you have weekend brownies left??


----------



## summerteeth

I KNOW!!

But I froze half so that is probably why  .  I need to do that because I have no self control when it comes to chocolate.


----------



## Susan in VA

summerteeth said:


> I have no self control when it comes to chocolate.


Yep, you belong on Kindleboards all right....


----------



## vikingwarrior22

chicken strips mashed taters with butter and jal.bread with cheese


----------



## hsuthard

Sloppy Joes on these cute little Slider rolls, and hushpuppies and broccoli.


----------



## telracs

Chicken curry soba noodle soup.


----------



## drenee

Soup and salad at Panaras.  I was starving and didn't want to wait till I got home to cook something.

deb


----------



## F1Wild

Beef Tikka Masala (or Karma, haven't decided), Basmati rice, Nan & mini Papadams.


----------



## KindleChickie

Tilapia Rustique from La Madelines.


----------



## chevauchee

Sirloin and salad


----------



## hsuthard

I get to use my new rice cooker to make dinner. Don't know yet what that will be, but probably white rice.


----------



## Susan in VA

Carryout lo mein.  Long day, didn't feel like cooking.


----------



## luvmy4brats

My oldest daughter made peppered chopped steak with onions, thyme roasted squash, and grilled sweet potatoes. It was quite tasty (all from The Biggest Loser family cookbook)


----------



## telracs

picked up pizza on the way home.


----------



## kevindorsey

Cooking some shrimp and baby chicken in the oven.


----------



## telracs

kevindorsey said:


> Cooking some shrimp and baby chicken in the oven.


baby chicken?

we're going out to dinner at Junior's tonight before seeing Next to Normal on Broadway.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

House is getting cleaned.  I'm always exhausted, 'cause I have to stay a couple of rooms ahead of my cleaner.  And that kitchen's so clean - how could I possible THINK of messing it up?  I don't know what's for dinner, but it won't be coming from my kitchen!


----------



## drenee

Can I skip dinner tonight?  I'm tired of eating.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

oven fried chicken breasts, mashed potatoes, green beans


----------



## F1Wild

Hooters wings and sides.


----------



## drenee

Oh man, Cobbie, it's past dinner time now.  I hate to break the rules, but I just wasn't hungry.
Sorry.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Had some chicken quesadillas and meatballs in barbecue sauce while working a meeting at the arena tonight.  Finished it off with a bowl of cheerios when I got home.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Chick-fil-A a group of neighbors all got together and went for game night, the kids played board games and we all ate and chitty-chatted!


----------



## Susan in VA

Carol Hanrahan said:


> House is getting cleaned. I'm always exhausted, 'cause I have to stay a couple of rooms ahead of my cleaner.


There's something wrong with that concept....


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> Oh man, Cobbie, it's past dinner time now. I hate to break the rules, but I just wasn't hungry.
> Sorry.
> deb


She didn't say that you had to eat dinner _at dinnertime_.  Just consider it a meal-sized midnight snack...


----------



## telracs

I had "something different" at Juniors.  It's a brisket sandwich on 2 potato pancakes with mushroom gravy and applesauce on the side.


----------



## F1Wild

We are also exhausted from the pre-cleaning cleaning express and look forward to a lovely sushi, sashimi & sake dinner at Sakana tonight!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sorry. . . .I let my cleaning lady clean. . . .

Haven't decided what to have for dinner yet. . . .have to see what's in the fridge/freezer/cupboard and see what appeals.


----------



## crebel

Made a new soup recipe tonight and served with assagio cheese bread and salad.

Tomato-Tortellini Soup

2 14-oz cans chicken or vegetable broth
1 9-oz package refrigerated or dry tortellini (I actually had portabella mushroom ravioli in the freezer and used that)
1 8-oz tub chive and onion cream cheese
1 10.75-oz can condensed tomato soup

Bring the broth to a boil, add tortellini, reduce heat and simmer, uncovered for 5 minutes.

In a small bowl, whisk 1/3C hot broth into the cream cheese until smooth.  Return to soup along with tomato soup; heat through.

It was delicious and EASY.  I already had everything needed in the house and it only took 15 minutes to prepare from start to finish.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've already had a barbecue platter with chopped brisket and sliced sausage, plus corn and baked beans.  Yum!


----------



## F1Wild

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sorry. . . .I let my cleaning lady clean. . . .


I so wish I cold be much less anal retentive - attempting total perfection 24/7 is so over rated! And impossible. I strive to be more like you!


----------



## Susan in VA

My standard easy dinner for when it needs to be made ahead of time and possibly eaten at different dinnertimes by different people:

1 large boneless chicken breast, cooked (poached or boiled, or leftover....)
1 box of pasta (I use rotini, but shells or penne etc. would work just fine)
1/2 - 1 bag of frozen peas, depending on how much you like them
1/2 small jar of mayo (I think that's the 8 oz size)
1/4 cup water
shot of soy sauce
1/4-1/2 cup of sliced almonds, toasted if possible

Cook the pasta.  Shred or cube the chicken, mix chicken with mayo and soy sauce and water, mix in peas (no need to defrost, just rinse them quickly so they separate), mix in cooked pasta.  Stir in almonds.  Chill.  Serve with baguette or French bread or just plain.  Keeps for a couple of days in the fridge.

Today I found that I was out of frozen peas so I used bits of broccoli instead and left out the almonds, and that was ok too.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

hot tamales


----------



## egh34

Re-visiting Thanksgivinng dinner. When we bought our Turkey at Thanksgiving, they have us a smaller one for free. So hence the re-visitation.


----------



## loonlover

Hamburger soup is in the Crock Pot slow cooker for tonight.


----------



## KindleChickie

Theres a new burger shop, 5 guys or somethin.  I think I will go try it.  Purely research ya know.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

KindleChickie said:


> Theres a new burger shop, 5 guys or somethin. I think I will go try it. Purely research ya know.


5 Guys Burgers & Fries! Awesome choice... beef is never frozen... but the singles are HUGE! and the fries are TOO yummy! My hubby's best friend is the Regional manager over several states. We have one opening about 5 miles from us in a few weeks! 

Oh, my dinner... DH is bringing home BBQ!


----------



## OliviaD

This just made up my mind.  I'm having homemade hamburgers whilst the game is on.  And chips and dips and sodas and I'm hurting already!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

KindleChickie said:


> Theres a new burger shop, 5 guys or somethin. I think I will go try it. Purely research ya know.


5 Guys is GREAT. . . .absolutely the best burgers. . . .do NOT order large fries as their small fries is big enough to serve 3. I also always get the small burger which is bigger then your average fast food regular burger. And they have peanuts sitting out to sit and eat while you're waiting 'cause they make 'em to order. . . . .so good.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

DH brought home stuffed baked potatoes, bbq ribs, brisket and pulled pork and pecan pie for dessert.


----------



## loonlover

Baked potatoes, a broccoli salad, and Heather's lemon chicken:

Easy lemon chicken

Take 1 whole chicken. Rinse. Rub with butter. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Take 1 lemon, stab with fork several times. Insert lemon into chicken cavity.  Turn crockpot on low for 6-8 hours.

So moist and tasty. Also good with oranges or limes.


----------



## telracs

loonlover said:


> Baked potatoes, a broccoli salad, and Heather's lemon chicken:
> 
> Easy lemon chicken
> 
> Take 1 whole chicken. Rinse. Rub with butter. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Take 1 lemon, stab with fork several times. Insert lemon into chicken cavity. Turn crockpot on low for 6-8 hours.
> 
> So moist and tasty. Also good with oranges or limes.


Okay, I'm tired, but.... Nowhere in the recipe does it say to put the chicken IN the crockpot...


----------



## hsuthard

We decided to build a fire in the firepit and cook hot dogs over a fire. We've got two fifth graders and a sixth grader for dinner tonight and it seemed like a great idea -- until the rain started pouring on us. We gave up and cooked them on the stove.


----------



## loonlover

scarlet said:


> Okay, I'm tired, but.... Nowhere in the recipe does it say to put the chicken IN the crockpot...


OK - I just copied the recipe from the Favorite Crock Pot Recipes thread. Sometimes you just have to assume you are supposed to do something - especially since I think it would taste better if it is put into the crock pot, not just left sitting beside it.


----------



## loonlover

Cobbie said:


> Loonlover, you're trying to give _Scarlet_ a recipe?
> Your recipe does sound wonderful. Thanks for sharing.


I just couldn't resist responding to her question.

And I can't take credit for the recipe - it came from Heather (luvmy4brats)


----------



## luvmy4brats

scarlet said:


> Okay, I'm tired, but.... Nowhere in the recipe does it say to put the chicken IN the crockpot...


You are correct. That part's optional, but recommended.


----------



## telracs

I'm having a burger with bbq sauce and fried onions and french fries from the Greek place.

and I'm ignoring all the comments about giving me a recipe...



Spoiler



insert ethnic stereotype of your choice here


first, steal a chicken....


----------



## telracs

oh, and don't forget the onions... everything goes better with onions or opinions.


----------



## Susan in VA

I feel like I've walked into a madhouse.  



Dinner?  CPR, as DD calls it.  Chicken and pineapple (in a tomato-cream sauce), and rice.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> I feel like I've walked into a madhouse.


Actually, you've returned to the madhouse, your day pass has expired.


----------



## Susan in VA

That must be it.  But...  people look different somehow....


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> That must be it. But... people look different somehow....


sorry, i have avatars turned off, so I have no clue how people look.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> sorry, i have avatars turned off, so I have no clue how people look.


LOL! Well... some of them seem a bit paler than they used to... and sort of, well, _smellier._


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Ranch style beans w/jalp. mixed with rotel tomatos and hot mustard with a can of pork n beans and mesquite flavored hot dog chunks heated and served over hot buttered jalp. mexican cornbread


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Ranch style beans w/jalp. mixed with rotel tomatos and hot mustard with a can of pork n beans and mesquite flavored hot dog chunks heated and served over hot buttered jalp. mexican cornbread


Eating that NOW, are we Mr. VW?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Football food!

Chips & dip, soda, beer, chili dogs, baked beans, corn on the cob & chocolate cream pie.


----------



## Cindy416

We had roast beef, mashed potatoes and gravy, Harvard beets, and brownies for husband's dessert.


----------



## loca

Mash potatoes and Ribs coming up today


----------



## Sendie

We had chili, cornbread and cookies, all made from scratch by moi.  And no, I didn't scratch the box open either, I REALLY made all of it!


----------



## Susan in VA

Homemade cornbread, yummy!  

I've been trying to replicate the one they sell at Whole Foods for years.  The recipes I've tried either used an entire stick of butter (or more) for an 8x8 pan, or they only tasted good warm from the oven. 


Dinner today was leftovers....  had other stuff planned but then it turned out that there were only two of us for dinner so there was enough left over from yesterday.


----------



## dnagirl

Last night was roast chicken with roasted carrots, potatoes, garlic and onions and broccoli.

Tonight I'm taking it easy with grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## hsuthard

dnagirl said:


> Last night was roast chicken with roasted carrots, potatoes, garlic and onions and broccoli.
> 
> Tonight I'm taking it easy with grilled cheese sandwiches.


Grilled Cheese Sandwiches sounds good -- I might copy you on that. I also have some hot dogs that need to be cooked, and some leftover jambalaya. That should do. Maybe I'll make a batch of cornbread too, I have some Jiffy Mix and that stuff is gooooood.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I made hot, stick to your ribs food this weekend.  Since we had a "cold" spell here in Arizona this past week, I stayed at home in the house all weekend and made a pot of homemade soup (Pasta Fagioli) on Saturday, made enough for myself and both DD's families.  I found a recipe online for "Olive Garden" soups (used Ground Turkey instead of Beef).  Then on Sunday I made Beef Stew for dinner.  I now have lots of leftovers for the next few days. lol  I have a box of Jiffy Mix, maybe I'll make some cornbread to go with.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Heather's (luvmy4brats) Easy Lemon Chicken....sooo good.


did you remember to put it IN the crock pot?

I bought chicken soup, roast chicken and potatos, but after eating the soup I'm full, so I think the rest'll be coming home with me.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Yes, you forget that, unlike some people around here who shall go nameless (Scarlet) I actually cook.


Yes, but *I* know some cooks who follow recipes word for word and so would have not put it in the pot because it's not in the recipe.


----------



## loonlover

Chicken salad (made with leftovers from Heather's easy lemon chicken I fixed Saturday), Cheetos Puffs, and bread and jam.


----------



## Aravis60

Chicken and stuffing and green beans


----------



## telracs

hmm...  seems to be a chicken night all around.


----------



## drenee

A bowl of Cheerios.

deb


----------



## loonlover

scarlet said:


> hmm... seems to be a chicken night all around.





drenee said:


> A bowl of Cheerios.


There always has to be one that can't follow the plan! I guess we forgot to send you the memo.


----------



## telracs

loonlover said:


> There always has to be one that can't follow the plan! I guess we forgot to send you the memo.


darn! I knew I left someone off the list! sorry drenee!


----------



## drenee

Hey, I bought chicken today.  Does that count?  Just didn't feel like cooking it.  
deb


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> Hey, I bought chicken today. Does that count? Just didn't feel like cooking it.
> deb


Of course it counts!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Homemade veg./beef soup


----------



## kdawna

all homemade by me.... creamed chicken, real mashed potatoes, and buttermilk biscuits (not from a can), and salad.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Scarlet, did you hear that? Homemade...


I've heard that word before....


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Yes, but do you know what it means?


prepared in one's residence...


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> by one's own hands...


You mean if you're significant other makes it, it doesn't count?


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> True. Kdawna made it with her own hands. That's what counts.


I think that if anyone in the home makes it, it should count!


----------



## Susan in VA

DD had chicken leftovers, so I guess we complied with the KB Chicken Directive. I had a salad.



Spoiler



Cobbie, thank you for taking over the job.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Cobbie, thank you for taking over the job.


Was wondering where you were...


----------



## Susan in VA

Homework assignment, deadline for posting was at midnight and I just made it.


----------



## telracs

As long as you got the chicken memo, that's fine.


----------



## Susan in VA

Must've been ESP.


----------



## summerteeth

I have a pork loin in my slow cooker for tonight - and I'm trying out those Reynold's slow cooker liners for the first time!


----------



## drenee

So I'm guessing the KB Directive for tonight is pork?
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> Thank you for the ROFLOL emoticon I used earlier. I couldn't find my own so borrowed yours.


I think I borrowed it from somewhere else too.


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> So I'm guessing the KB Directive for tonight is pork?
> deb


LOL! Well.... that would be a tough sell with DD... but hey, she likes bacon-spinach risotto, and I haven't made that in a while. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## summerteeth

Oooh... bacon spinach risotto?  Please share that recipe!


----------



## Susan in VA

Sure, here ya go!

Spinach and Bacon Risotto

3/4 cup finely chopped onion (I use 1 medium onion, or sometimes substitute 2-3 chopped shallots)
3 Tbsp olive oil
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 1/2 cups rice (for traditional risotto it should be arborio or similar, but I like it with regular long-grain too)
5 cups vegetable broth or chicken broth
salt and freshly-ground pepper
nutmeg
6 cups spinach (I use the baby spinach that comes in a bag)
6 slices bacon (either regular or turkey bacon works, but turkey bacon is smaller so you'd use more)
optional: cream and/or Parmesan

Saute the onion in oil until softened but not brown.  Add garlic and rice and cook another minute.  

Add 1/3 of the broth, stir, and simmer gently until almost absorbed, then add half of the remainder and simmer again.

Meanwhile, chop the bacon into about half-inch bits and fry it, and drain the fat.  (Or you could just fry it whole, and then crumble it, but that doesn't work as well if you're using turkey bacon)

When the second addition of broth has been absorbed, season the risotto, then add the remaining broth and the spinach.  Cook until the broth has almost been absorbed and the spinach is wilted.  Stir in the bacon.

If you used turkey bacon, this is pretty low-fat, for those who care.  If you aren't fussy about a little extra fat, at this point you could stir in about 1/8 - 1/4 cup of cream....  or you could top it with Parmesan slivers.

Serve with baguette or ciabatta bread or something similar.


----------



## crebel

Sounds yummy Susan.  I think I will stop at the store for spinach on the way home from bowling today.  I love figuring out what to fix for dinner from this thread.


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> So I'm guessing the KB Directive for tonight is pork?
> deb


Well, sorry, that's one directive I won't be following....


----------



## Susan in VA

*IF *you cooked, I'd say you could try my recipe with the turkey bacon option...


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> *IF *you cooked, I'd say you could try my recipe with the turkey bacon option...


I still wouldn't be following the pork directive, but that would work. if i could stand spinach.


----------



## Susan in VA

Substitute half a bag of frozen peas...  and then don't overcook....  that works too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K., Susan. . .that recipe looks really good. . . . .. and it has things I always have on hand anyway.  Well, sometimes not the spinach, though I almost always have some frozen.  I guess that would work if it were thawed and drained. . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA

Probably, as long as it's the whole-leaf kind and not the chopped kind...  though that might also yield an interesting dish, just very different.  If you try it with frozen, let me know how it works  --  fresh spinach is the only one of those things I don't usually have on hand, so it would be nice to know.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Man, I had to go down to the recipe to see what was so good, but then I saw a foreign word and 'spinach' and I thought of Popeye and Olive Oyl and then I saw the word 'Ciabatta' and I thought: _Hey! Jack in the Box!! _ Great idea, Miss Susan. Thanx.


----------



## crebel

I did make Susan's risotto - yummy, yummy, along with a salad and a glass of chardonnay.  Thanks Susan!


----------



## Susan in VA

Glad you liked it!  You could probably slosh some of the chardonnay into the risotto too, for added flavor.


----------



## crebel

Susan in VA said:


> Glad you liked it! You could probably slosh some of the chardonnay into the risotto too, for added flavor.


I did! Definitely a slosh and not a splash, probably 1C of the liquid.


----------



## Susan in VA

crebel said:


> I did! Definitely a slosh and not a splash, probably 1C of the liquid.


No doubt it improved the dish! Didya note that slight revision for when you try it, Ann?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'll keep it in mind. . . though I usually prefer a nice German white wine to Chardonnay. . . . .


----------



## crebel

I think a dry German white would be good too.  I used a California chard, Rombauer, that is generally described as "buttery" and "oakey" so it complimented the hickory bacon and buttery parmesan pretty well.  I love to find new wine pairings that work.  Ever tried a sweet Reisling with spicy pizza?  It's wonderful.


----------



## KindleChickie

Dinner was my lunch today.  Had a baja bowl at Costa Vida.  Blackbeans topped with chicken, tomatillo sauce, and melted cheese.  Then a scoop of mango salsa, guacamole, and sour cream.  Lots of lime squeezed on top....mmmmmm.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cobbie said:


> Heather's (luvmy4brats) Easy Lemon Chicken....sooo good.


glad to hear you liked it (and put it in the crockpot...lol)


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Hey Cobbie thanks for trying the Enchiladas, how did you like them?  I am always interested to hear what others think of them since they are a huge favorite mine and both DD's who make them for their family's.

I made tacos for dinner tonight.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> I _always_ listen to Scarlet.


Always?


----------



## B-Kay 1325

^^ I have never frozen them, never enough leftovers to do so. LOL  Great idea about doing the Kindle recipes like that.


----------



## telracs

chicken souvlaki with roasted potatoes.  bought by my boss because she wanted Greek food.


----------



## drenee

Homemade pizza.  
deb


----------



## NogDog

Too lazy tonight for anything that requires work, so it's . . . *S.O.S.*


----------



## loonlover

Bacon, eggs, toast.  Breakfast just sounded good tonight.  Also, with Intinst back to working overtime, he doesn't get up in time for breakfast.  And it is one of my favorite meals.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Subway. 

I had a pork roast on the oven, but it just didn't sound good. We'll have it tomorrow


----------



## vikingwarrior22

BEEF AND BEAN BURRITOS


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I made teriyaki turkey burgers, fresh vegetable stir fry and rice.  Leftovers for lunch tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## pomlover2586

Filet Mignon with garlic prawns and baked potatoes....it was yummy


----------



## KindleMom

I'm a little slow...

Last night we had this:

http://preview.tinyurl.com/yhhq497

The family gobbled it down.

I used black beans because that is what I had on hand. Served w/ cheese, sour cream, and tortilla chips.


----------



## hsuthard

Steak sandwiches tonight  And lemon poppyseed muffins for dessert.


----------



## intinst

Tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## crebel

chicken curry over white rice


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Shrimp Gumbo


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwich


We used to have that when I was little everytime it was a yucky, mucky rainy day!
I had Mexican food at one of my favorite Mexican restaurants, Pappasito's.


----------



## luvmy4brats

intinst said:


> Tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwich


I know what I'm having for lunch tomorrow now.

It was 2 for $10 rotisserie chickens at the store today. We had one for dinner and I'll use the other for chicken and dumplings on Sunday.


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^  Likewise!  Used one for dinner, turning the other into chicken salad for snacking on throughout the weekend.


----------



## telracs

I completely forgot to eat dinner....


----------



## Susan in VA

Spoiler



Why Cobbie, I'm proud of you.



Dinner tonight -- Schnitzel with potatoes and cauliflower.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Steak and chicken fajitas


----------



## NogDog

I'm getting really hungry now, as the aroma from my rice cooker is wafting over to me. Nothing special, just stuff I had on hand: brown rice, package of pre-cooked chicken meat, chicken stock and water, dried minced onion, chili powder, garlic powder, pepper, a dollop of margarine, and a couple dashes from the bottle of hot-pepper sesame oil (the last contributing a lot to the aroma I'm catching now). I'm headed to the kitchen now to add in a bit of frozen veggie mix for the last few minutes of cooking. I hope it tastes as good as it smells.


----------



## KindleMom

In and Out.  We're going for healthy tonight.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cobbie said:


> Why, thank you. So glad to oblige.
> What happened to the pork roast?
> 
> OT - Roast and veg. leftover from last night.


I was hoping nobody would remember that... I kinda forgot to take it out of the oven and it turned into a pork brick.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> How about Lady Godiva? Forget her, too?


Don't keep her in the house, only at work.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cobbie said:


> LOL...4 kids, 5 cats, home schooling...can't imagine why.


Yep. Didn't set the timer. Got busy doing other things.

I almost always set the timers. If I don't, we have smoke detector tests!


----------



## Aravis60

I have barbecued meatballs in the Crock Pot. They smell yummy.


----------



## LisaB12303

We're having pulled pork sandwiches, baked beans and corn.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Pizzer!!!!!!! I mean, pizza.  Canadian bacon, black olives and ja-ja-jalapenos.  Ymmeee. *talking with imaginary mouth full*


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Aravis60 said:


> I have barbecued meatballs in the Crock Pot. They smell yummy.


How do you serve those? I have never heard of bbq-ing a meatball... Hmmmm... sounds interesting. Maybe I could have these for dinner as well. Sounds easy enough.


----------



## telracs

Chicken rice soup.


----------



## drenee

Broiled salmon and couscous.
deb


----------



## Rasputina

I'm grilling a tri tip


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

scarlet said:


> Chicken rice soup.


Hope it makes you feel better.  Sorry you have been sick.

Brisket


----------



## sixkidsmom

your pick, frito chili pie or chili dogs followed by my daughter's sweet sixteen birthday cake of double chocolate fudge with chocolate iceing.  Do you think she likes chocolate!!

Sunday nights are simple around here, usually it's "clean out the fridge" night. didn't have many leftovers so had to actually fix something.


----------



## pomlover2586

Lasagna


----------



## Susan in VA

spaghetti with tomato sauce, and garlic bread and a salad


----------



## Aravis60

Meredith Sinclair said:


> How do you serve those? I have never heard of bbq-ing a meatball... Hmmmm... sounds interesting. Maybe I could have these for dinner as well. Sounds easy enough.


Tonight we're just eating them by themselves, but you could put them on a sandwich, I guess. They turned out pretty tasty. I did make some potatoes to go with them.


----------



## F1Wild

Shrimp, asparagus, mushrooms, green pepper, onion stir fry.


----------



## telracs

fried chicken and mashed potatoes and chicken noodle soup.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Chicken and dumplings.


----------



## loonlover

Roast beef, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

chicken adobo


----------



## drenee

I had a good sized lunch of leftovers from last night, so I think I'll skip dinner this evening and just eat some the streusal pecan pie squares I made yesterday.
deb


----------



## Trilby

Teriyaki chicken


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Beef chinese stuff from a can. . . . .it's fast. . . .


----------



## telracs

Chicken rice soup and an orange for dessert.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Chinese take-out


----------



## KindleMom

Breakfast burritos


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I'm going over to Maureen Miller's house for take out from Chili's!!! Can't wait.  Yummmmy!! (see Inspired by Betsy and Susan thread for picture.)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> I'm going over to Maureen Miller's house for take out from Chili's!!! Can't wait. Yummmmy!! (see Inspired by Betsy and Susan thread for picture.)


Wait! Brendan, Maureen invited Olivia and myself over for drinks tomorrow after work... I want that one laying on the edge of the sofa arm! 

Dinner....  Is it already that time? I worked weird hours today. I'm a bit discombobulated....


----------



## Brenda Carroll

She certainly knows how to put on a spread.  I'd go for one of those shakes in the foreground.  Chocolate... or is it?


----------



## mamiller

Hey!  You'll notice that I have water spray bottles on the table.  Obviously I intend to clean...at some point


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> Hey! You'll notice that I have water spray bottles on the table. Obviously I intend to clean...at some point


  Of course you do Maureen & in fact I had intended on cleaning up after myself and my family when we crashed at your place last week... but the KB kept me busy and I couldn't get around to it... Sowwy...   
OT: Tacos and enchiladas... all I could throw together before Biggest Loser!


----------



## drenee

Out to dinner with DF and our good friends.  
I think it's DF's attempt to get me out of the house. 
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> Out to dinner with DF and our good friends.
> I think it's DF's attempt to get me out of the house.
> deb


Good job Ms. Deb's DF... she needed it. Please tell me you let him drive and you ran into a bit of traffic... and that is ALL!


----------



## drenee

He drove, no traffic.  We live in a small town.  And that is all.  
And you're right, Meredith, I did need to get out.  Besides treatments I have become a bit of a recluse in the past week.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Spaghetti with sausage.


----------



## drenee

Off topic: luv, I like your idea of putting the total number of books read in your signature.  Great idea.

deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

drenee said:


> Off topic: luv, I like your idea of putting the total number of books read in your signature. Great idea.
> 
> deb


thanks. It's my reminder to myself that I'm shooting for 100 books or 700,000 locations read this year. whichever comes first.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

veg./beef soup with jalp. cornbread


----------



## loonlover

Cheesy Chicken Chowder - just perfect for a rainy, gloomy day


----------



## OliviaD

Chicken patties of questionable character. LOL.


----------



## F1Wild

Chicken and a first time effort of ratatouille.


----------



## drenee

Homemade pot pie.  Warm and yummy.
deb


----------



## crebel

I ran away to my sister's house for a long weekend - she is making meatloaf, mashed potatoes and asparagus.  Yummy!


----------



## telracs

what the Italian place called "buffalo wings" but to me they are just spicy fried wings, buffalo wings need sauce and these are dry....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DH is making chicken wings. . . .probably do some noodles or something for with 'em.


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> DH is making chicken wings. . . .probably do some noodles or something for with 'em.


can i have some of your wings? mine weren't very filling.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Pretty sure there won't be any left. . . . .the man can eat a lot of wings. . . .


----------



## Susan in VA

Chicken-and-wild-rice soup at Panera's, while out doing pre-snowstorm errands.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Grilled cheese sandwiches and cream of tomato soup


----------



## Ann in Arlington

panko breaded cod fillets


----------



## telracs

stuffed grape leaves and greek fries.


----------



## drenee

Chinese I picked up when I ran an errand earlier before the snow started.
Garlic chicken and white rice.
deb


----------



## F1Wild

Heading out for......sashimi and veg.  No rice on the "healthy eating plan".


----------



## TammyC

Shells stuffed w/ stuffing and chicken, corn and mashed potatoes. yum!


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> stuffed grape leaves


Oooh, I love those! Reminds me I haven't bought any in ages... they have them in cans at the local wine shop... yum! Putting those on the shopping list for next week.

And I just learned a new word... had to look up "Panko".

Dinner here was regular ordinary non-Panko supermarket-breadcrumb-breaded fish. With rice and buttered carrots.


----------



## Guest

yummy ...


----------



## Aravis60

I've got a roast and veggies in the Crock Pot.


----------



## drenee

I am having chicken and homemade noodles, and broccoli.
deb


----------



## DonnaFaz

I made a pot vegetable beef soup.  Mmmmm!  Perfect meal when there's a blizzard howling outside.  We're snowed in in Ocean City, MD.


----------



## telracs

pineapple chicken thai fried rice.


----------



## F1Wild

I'm thinking a nice, big spinach salad from Nello's!


----------



## Anne

scarlet said:


> pineapple chicken thai fried rice.


mmm that sounds good.


----------



## intinst

Sonic steak sandwich, onion rings and a shake


----------



## Anne

I just had Popeyes Butterfly shimp and french fries.


----------



## Tippy

Pecan Crusted Salmon, brown rice, and broccli, with homemade blueberry muffins.


----------



## Tippy

What are y'all serving for Super Bowl?


----------



## telracs

Tippy said:


> Pecan Crusted Salmon, brown rice, and broccli, with homemade blueberry muffins.


That sounds really yummy!


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> You DID note the "homemade" bit, didn't you?


sigh....


----------



## drenee

Tippy said:


> What are y'all serving for Super Bowl?


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19011.msg364471.html#new
Here's a thread where everyone is discussing their SB menu.
deb


----------



## cheerio

Not sure what is for dinner yet


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Baked breaded pork chops, bacon fried rice, french cut green beans with shallots.

I think we even have a bottle of wine chilled. . . . . .


----------



## telracs

Bistro salad (blue cheese, caramelized pears, raisins, grapes, candied walnuts and field greeens with a white wine vinaigrette dressing).


----------



## drenee

Cereal...Special K.
deb


----------



## TammyC

Ham, oven roasted broccoli and salad


----------



## crebel

DS made homemade potato soup with keilbasa and crescent rolls.  Someone else doing the cooking is great!


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> french cut green beans with shallots.


Green beans are my favorite vegetable, and I've never tried them with shallots. What do you do, steam the beans, saute the shallots, and then stir 'em together? Or is there some other trick to it?

We have a fridge full of food, and I've just inventoried it to see how many meals I can come up with... seeing as how we might be snowed in for several days more. I have mushrooms, carrots, broccoli, spinach, cauliflower, and frozen corn... whole chicken, chicken breasts, bacon, hot dogs, and ground turkey... potatoes, rice, and pasta... plenty of tomato paste and cream... so I figure that's at least six days' worth of nice dinners. After that it might get a little less creative. As for tonight, hmmm.... probably pasta and broccoli and bacon in a cream sauce.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> Green beans are my favorite vegetable, and I've never tried them with shallots. What do you do, steam the beans, saute the shallots, and then stir 'em together? Or is there some other trick to it?


You give me way too much credit. . .I had a can of green beans. . . .I do like to doctor them and this time I added minced shallots because, well, I had a pile of shallots left over from our summer garden. I poured the beans in the pan, put in the shallots and just heated them up. . . . . .

Tonight I'm doing a stroganoff because the steak is thawed and I gotta do something with it. . . .maybe I'll put some shallots in it too. . .


----------



## 908tracy

Tonights dinner is homemade baked macaroni & cheese. The kind with a crust of bread crumbs on top. YUM!

It's in the oven and smelling delicious.


----------



## drenee

I had leftover homemade noodles and chicken.
deb


----------



## pidgeon92

Susan in VA said:


> Green beans are my favorite vegetable, and I've never tried them with shallots. What do you do, steam the beans, saute the shallots, and then stir 'em together? Or is there some other trick to it?


Green beans should be *roasted*! Then you eat them like French fries.... 

INGREDIENTS
1	pound green beans , stem ends snapped off
1	tablespoon olive oil

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Adjust oven rack to middle position; heat oven to 450 degrees. Line rimmed baking sheet with aluminum foil; spread beans on baking sheet. Drizzle with oil; using hands, toss to coat evenly. Sprinkle with 1/2 teaspoon salt, toss to coat, and distribute in even layer. Roast 10 minutes.

2. Remove baking sheet from oven. Using tongs, redistribute beans. Continue roasting until beans are dark golden brown in spots and have started to shrivel, 10 to 12 minutes longer.

3. Adjust seasoning with salt and pepper, transfer to serving bowl, and serve.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> You give me way too much credit. . .I had a can of green beans. . . .I do like to doctor them and this time I added minced shallots because, well, I had a pile of shallots left over from our summer garden. I poured the beans in the pan, put in the shallots and just heated them up. . . . . .


Oh. 

Now I want to know how you managed to keep shallots since fall... I haven't had any in the garden recently and the ones from the supermarket don't keep for more than a month without going mushy.

Ooooh, soon it will be time to plan 2010 gardens!


----------



## Susan in VA

pidgeon92 said:


> Green beans should be *roasted*!


That sounds interesting too. Another version to try out -- I would never have thought of roasting them. 

My usual:

Cook the beans however you like to (steam or boil). In a nonstick pan, melt 1-2 tablespoons butter, and add about twice that amount plain breadcrumbs. Stir until they brown slightly - careful that they don't burn. Add a splash of soy sauce to the cooked beans, then stir in the browned-breadcrumb mixture.


----------



## loonlover

pidgeon92 said:


> Green beans should be *roasted*! Then you eat them like French fries....


Roasting them sounds very intriguing.

Our method for seasoning canned green beens: (I better give Intinst credit for coming up with this idea.)

Drain juice from beans. Mix the following and pour over beans. Microwave until heated through.

2 tsp steak sauce
2 tsp Worcestershire sauce 
1 tsp Liquid Smoke
3-5 drops Tabasco
1 tsp Soy sauce
A tbs or two of water

Above amounts are approximate - I never actually measure them.


----------



## telracs

I stopped off at the Greek place for steak and baked potato.  But I could see they were getting ready to close, so I brought half of the steak and my green beans home.  Hmm...  seems like this is the green bean thread today.  Yanni makes theirs with diced tomatoes.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Softshell crabs and fries. Hubby made an awesome pot of chili, but forgot to tell me.  I will take some to work tomorrow.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> Oh.
> 
> Now I want to know how you managed to keep shallots since fall... I haven't had any in the garden recently and the ones from the supermarket don't keep for more than a month without going mushy.
> 
> Ooooh, soon it will be time to plan 2010 gardens!


Uh. . . .Ed dug 'em up and they've been laying on a tea towel on the kitchen window sill since.  A few have gone mushy, but mostly not. . . .


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Going to take dw out for a seafood "Valentine" dinner a day early


Spoiler



so she can do her housework tomorrow without any interuptions


----------



## drenee

Takeout...probably fish.

deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pizza night


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Steak, buttered noodles, spinach. . . .


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Hot wings & fries... I still am not rested... a VERY long week...


----------



## Dana

chicken on a bed of baby spinach leaves


----------



## loonlover

Barbecue ribs, cole slaw, corn on the cob, and oven fries


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Pizza Hut Puzza Mias with my BFF 2 mediums for $10! WHo can beat that?


----------



## telracs

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Pizza Hut Puzza Mias with my BFF 2 mediums for $10! WHo can beat that?


Um, what's a puzza mia?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

scarlet said:


> Um, what's a puzza mia?


Uhm... did I mention the Margs we had with the piizza?


----------



## telracs

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Uhm... did I mention the Margs we had with the piizza?


Oh, pizza mia? got it. i think.... and no, no margs were mentioned....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

scarlet said:


> Oh, pizza mia? got it. i think.... and no, no margs were mentioned....


Oh, OK... so Monday Nights Pizza Hut has 2 Medium _Pizza_ Mias for $10 I think the cheap pizzas are to make you buy Margaritas with the money you save and then buy more Margs....


----------



## pomlover2586

I made a yummy BLTA sandwhich [Bacon, Lettuce, Tomato, and Avocado]  It's was yumminess!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

pomlover2586 said:


> I made a yummy BLTA sandwhich [Bacon, Lettuce, Tomato, and Avocado]  It's was yumminess!!


Can I have one of those hold the T? BUT then it would be a BLA... too close to BLAH... so we gotta add something else...


----------



## telracs

chicken roll.


----------



## Susan in VA

Starting a from-scratch chicken soup for tonight (and probably enough for two more days after that).


----------



## Andra

I'm having chicken noodle soup and jello - allergies have caused me to lose my voice and I need it back by Thursday.


----------



## Geoffrey

baked chicken breasts with garlic, wild rice and snap peas ...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cheese stuffed meatloaf and garlic roasted potatoes


----------



## telracs

buffalo chicken wrap.


----------



## Jaasy

green beans and roast


----------



## Aravis60

Spaghetti


Susan in VA said:


> Starting a from-scratch chicken soup for tonight (and probably enough for two more days after that).


This sounds really good, Susan, especially with all of the snow coming down.


----------



## Sandpiper

Whole wheat spaghetti, turkey meatballs, Newman's Own marinara sauce -- with some parmesan on top.


----------



## Susan in VA

Aravis60 said:


> This sounds really good, Susan, especially with all of the snow coming down.


Guess I should have made it when we _had_ snow coming down! 

Did anybody have traditional pancakes today? I meant to, but DD had my mom's over the weekend and those are way better than mine so I didn't think it was a wise move to inflict mine on her so soon after....


----------



## loonlover

Prime rib, rice pilaf, green beans and rolls.

(They let the arena staff eat the same thing Sarah Palin was served at a fund raiser for the Arkansas Republican Party.)


----------



## vikingwarrior22

spicy big lima beans and bbq chicken breasts


----------



## Anne

I just ordered Chicken Strips from Papa Johns.


----------



## drenee

Sausage and pepper sandwich, green beans, and pasta salad.  
And another glass of wine from Braitenbach Winery (Ohio).

If you know me you know I didn't cook this.  
deb


----------



## Anne

drenee said:


> Sausage and pepper sandwich, green beans, and pasta salad.
> And another glass of wine from Braitenbach Winery (Ohio).
> 
> If you know me you know I didn't cook this.
> deb


sounds good


----------



## crebel

BBQ ribs (already cooked, just re-heat from the store), corn on the cob, and garlic mashed potatoes.  DH prepared everything, that made it taste even better.

Chris


----------



## TammyC

Homemade chicken noodle soup (hoping it helps the sore throat   )


----------



## drenee

Tammy C, hope you feel better soon.
deb


----------



## Anne

Tammy I hope you feel better soon too.


----------



## ellesu

More hopes that you feel better soon, Tammy.

We had Domino's pizza - one thin crust with pepperoni and black olives, one hand-tossed crust with mushrooms and spinach.  A glass (or two or three..) of Merlot with a splash of Canada Dry and lemon juice.


----------



## TammyC

Awww thanks for the well wishes everyone !!


----------



## Aravis60

drenee said:


> Sausage and pepper sandwich, green beans, and pasta salad.
> And another glass of wine from Braitenbach Winery (Ohio).
> 
> If you know me you know I didn't cook this.
> deb


Deb, I had some Brietenbach wine tonight, too, although after dinner instead of with it.


----------



## telracs

tortellini alfredo.  bought it for my work dinner and there was so much that I brought half of it home for my home dinner.


----------



## Anne

scarlet said:


> tortellini alfredo. bought it for my work dinner and there was so much that I brought half of it home for my home dinner.


MMM Sounds Good.


----------



## hsuthard

I just have to post. My dinner tonight took over 1.5 hours to cook, eat, and clean. I don't want to ever put in that much effort for dinner again. 

So what culinary delight did we eat? Breakfast. Sausage, waffles with strawberries and whipped cream, eggs, and toaster hash browns.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I guess I think 1 1/2 hours for cooking, eating, and cleaning, doesn't really seem too bad. . . .

But I do like breakfast for dinner now and then.

We had Ruebens. . . . .it's a given after cooking corned beef and cabbage last week. . . .


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> I guess I think 1 1/2 hours for cooking, eating, and cleaning, doesn't really seem too bad. . . .


Right, especially if we assume these were made-from-scratch waffles and real freshly-whipped cream... and of course strawberries take a little while to clean... Just because they're breakfast foods (er, not at my house, unfortunately ) doesn't mean they're necessarily faster. Kind of like preparing a picnic, everybody thinks it's fast and easy, but unless all you have is a sandwich, it takes at least as long to prepare and pack a picnic as a dinner-table meal would.

OT: I have no idea yet.  But there's leftover cooked pasta, so I'll probably build something around that.


----------



## hsuthard

The waffles were from a mix, but still pretty good. Especially the ones with chocolate chips  . . . And there were enough leftovers for lunchboxes today at least. I just can't stand spending all that time in the kitchen! LOL 

At least now I feel fully justified in ordering tonight's dinner. We have guitar lessons, baseball practice, and a tennis match all scheduled after school, so I think no one will complain if I stop at Subway for dinner.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ooooo, chocolate chip waffles!  Yum!


----------



## LauraElizabeth

I am new here but you mean we have to cook dinner? LOL. We can't just sit around and read our Kindles all day Bummer. I do actually cook but I do confess that I like to change the orientation on my Kindle so it is sidewise and set it on the shelf that is near my stove and prep center and read while cooking, particularly if I am reading a "can't-put-it-down" book.

Anyway tonight we are having turkey and dressing.....I am trying to use up some bread.  We usually have cornbread dressing with turkey dinners but since I want to use up this bread I am going to make an "Apple Pecan Dressing" recipe I have. I have "Make Ahead Turkey" in the freezer, so that is where the turkey slices are from. Not sure what veggies I will make yet.


----------



## Susan in VA

SueEllen, I suspect that the concept of "Make Ahead Turkey" is one that would appeal to a great many here  ....  can you tell us more about what you do with it?


----------



## telracs

SueEllen said:


> I am new here but you mean we have to cook dinner?


No, we DON'T have to cook dinner. But we do have to eat dinner, so that's what gets posted here.


----------



## KindleChickie

I had spinach salad topped with salmon and strawberries and tomato basil soup.  Ate half for lunch and am taking the other half in to work overtime tonight.


I have a scrumptious picture but something is amiss, I cannot seem to get it uploaded on any of the pic hosting sites...


----------



## LauraElizabeth

Susan in VA said:


> SueEllen, I suspect that the concept of "Make Ahead Turkey" is one that would appeal to a great many here .... can you tell us more about what you do with it?


http://www.pioneerthinking.com/dth_holiday.html
This recipe is from Deborah Taylor-Hough. Basically you cook the turkey, slice it and freeze and reheat in broth. The recipe calls for store-bought broth but I use my own homemade broth. Because of the broth the turkey is not dried out. It does NOT taste like leftover turkey at all. Because of health issues I never know when I am going to be able to cook and began using this for Thanksgiving years ago because of not knowing if Thanksgiving day would be a good day or a bad pain day. You don't get the pretty Norman Rockwell presentation of the whole cooked bird on the serving tray but it makes it a pretty sure thing we actually have turkey on Thanksgiving. I cook turkeys through the year though not just at Thanksgiving. I now do this with other things too. I might cook up a big roast, slice and store in meal-sized containers. It works great for us.


----------



## loonlover

Ham and fried egg sandwich - yes, I know it's kinda late, but I worked tonight and didn't eat until I got home.


----------



## Susan in VA

SueEllen said:


> http://www.pioneerthinking.com/dth_holiday.html
> This recipe is from Deborah Taylor-Hough. Basically you cook the turkey, slice it and freeze and reheat in broth.


Looks like a great idea! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## telracs

Chicken pad see ew.


----------



## Neo

Cereal


----------



## intinst

Sloppy joes and macaroni with cheese


----------



## vikingwarrior22

cold cuts


----------



## Susan in VA

Carry-out subs, because it got so late.


----------



## LauraElizabeth

Black Bean Soup


----------



## kdawna

home made vegetable beef soup


----------



## Jane917

Beer can chicken on the barbie and artichokes in the pressure cooker. Freshly baked bread.


----------



## telracs

seitan burrito.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

planning on taco salad tonight with extra sour cream...


----------



## telracs

just ordered pineapple fried rice.


----------



## sharyn

I'm not quite sure...my dh is cooking.  But it has seafood in red sauce and bucatini.  Yum!  Gotta love a husband who cooks...(at least, until it's time to clean up the kitchen!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

leftovers. . . . .


----------



## telracs

bucatini?


----------



## Jane917

DH has told me that he has barbacoa beef (sort of a Mexican beef stew like thing) in the slow cooker. I bet the house smells wonderful. I will dig out some tortillas to wrap it in and whip up a salad.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Salad.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Domino's Delivery.... It's SURVIVOR night!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Can I come over and put my salad with your pizza?  I might survive then.


----------



## luvmy4brats

We're having an ultra-gourmet meal tonight:


Fish sticks, tater tots and broccoli in cheese sauce.


----------



## drenee

Had a grilled chicken salad with honey mustard dressing.
deb


----------



## B-Kay 1325

ground turkey burger, baked potato and a veggie  (visit nutritionist tomorrow)


----------



## Karen

left over pizza


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Can I come over and put my salad with your pizza? I might survive then.


Only if ya bring some dessert too!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's McTeacher night at the McDonald's near my GK's school.  All the proceeds get donated to the school, and I get to hear our principal ask if we'd like fries with that.

Mac Snack Wrap, small fries, Dr. Pepper.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

chicken noodles


----------



## sharyn

scarlet said:


> bucatini?


It's a thick spaghetti with a hole in the middle...kind of like long spaghetti tubes.


----------



## drenee

Fish, brown rice, and baby sweet peas.  And a glass of wine.
deb


----------



## telracs

i'd bought chicken pad thai for lunch, but then we ordered from a vegetarian place (eggplant and bok choi in garlic sauce) so the pad thai will be dinner.


----------



## loonlover

Leftover macaroni and cheese for me and DH is having a grilled cheese sandwich and tomato soup (it is a fix your own supper night at our house).


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Had hot dogs and beans tonight. 

Making grilled pork chops seasoning with lemon pepper, steamed summer squash/zucchini and mashed potatoes tomorrow night.

Possibly doing steak, steamed broccoli with garlic, and rice on Sunday -- unless my mommy takes me out for my birthday dinner.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Am I the only one eating tonight


----------



## Anne

Thin Crust Hawaiian Barbeque Chicken Pizza
Grilled Chicken, Bacon, Onions, Pineapple


----------



## drenee

Nope.  Although I don't think my cheese stick and 3 Black Pepper Triscuits count as dinner.  
But that's all I had.  Except for the glass of wine.  
deb


----------



## egh34

Steaks on the grill, fresh broccoli, mushrooms sauteed in butter and garlic. Yum!


----------



## MichelleR

I made this at 3am:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Spinach-Chicken-Parmesan/Detail.aspx


----------



## drenee

Chicken breast, asparagus, spinach in a spaghetti sauce over pasta. 
Sounds better than it actually tastes.
deb


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I just had a birthday dinner out with mom. Garden salad with ranch dressing, and chicken, ziti and broccoli. Yummy.


----------



## Anne

I think pizza again or chicken nuggets.


----------



## Geoffrey

I haven't had a chance to cook in a few weeks, so tonight is turkey breast baked in a chipotle sauce, cornbread, a mexican rice, veggies and fruits for dessert.


----------



## loonlover

Taco Bell


----------



## Anne

loonlover said:


> Taco Bell


I had taco bell for lunch


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tonight was fend for yourself night.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Anne said:


> Thin Crust Hawaiian Barbeque Chicken Pizza
> Grilled Chicken, Bacon, Onions, Pineapple


Pappa Johns? We had the same thing yesterday!


----------



## Anne

Kindle Gracie said:


> Pappa Johns? We had the same thing yesterday!


Yes it was Pappa Johns


----------



## telracs

Should I admit that "dinner" [in fact my entire intake today] was a pint of Ben and Jerry's Mudpie ice cream?


----------



## Anne

scarlet said:


> Should I admit that "dinner" [in fact my entire intake today] was a pint of Ben and Jerry's Mudpie ice cream?


That is my kind of dinner


----------



## luvmy4brats

scarlet said:


> Should I admit that "dinner" [in fact my entire intake today] was a pint of Ben and Jerry's Mudpie ice cream?


at least you got the ice cream food group in. Mudpie sounds like chocolate, so you got the chocolate food group in.


----------



## telracs

luvmy4brats said:


> at least you got the ice cream food group in. Mudpie sounds like chocolate, so you got the chocolate food group in.


chocolate and irish coffee liqueur ice creams with a chocolate cookie swirl.


----------



## egh34

fish sticks.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

scarlet said:


> Should I admit that "dinner" [in fact my entire intake today] was a pint of Ben and Jerry's Mudpie ice cream?


Mudpie is high in mineral content! Didn't we learn that as children?

Bean burritos


----------



## telracs

Thanks guys, I appreciate the support.

Tonight is a better dinner, bbq chicken wrap and fries.  And baklava for dessert.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Should I admit that "dinner" [in fact my entire intake today] was a pint of Ben and Jerry's Mudpie ice cream?


Uh-oh... bad day?

Late lunch here, so dinner is just a piece of baguette for now. Maybe some pistachios for dessert.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Uh-oh... bad day?
> 
> Late lunch here, so dinner is just a piece of baguette for now. Maybe some pistachios for dessert.


I don't really keep food in the house, and just never went out on Sunday.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> I don't really keep food in the house, and just never went out on Sunday.


Nobody in NYC does delivery??


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Nobody in NYC does delivery??


plenty of people, but i don't accept delivery. so if i'm getting food, i'm going out.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

It's Cinco De Mayo! Mexican of course!


----------



## telracs

chicken roll....


----------



## luvmy4brats

grilled chicken, mashed cauliflower & snow peas.

Hubs took me out to Ruby Tuesday's


----------



## vikingwarrior22

hot tamale pie,chips,pecan pie and dip an tea (cinco day)


----------



## Susan in VA

luvmy4brats said:


> grilled chicken, mashed cauliflower & snow peas.
> 
> Hubs took me out to Ruby Tuesday's


Nice of him to do that after your stressful day.

Subway sandwiches, at DD's request.


----------



## loonlover

I didn't think to post last night.  I ate with Intinst and it was quite good.  Steak and baked potato with steamed green and wax beans.  Dessert was one of the single serve cups of ice cream.  The steak was so tender it could be cut with a fork.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

For Cinco de Mayo, I made grilled pork chops seasoned with lemon pepper and topped with extra mild yet chunky salsa... steamed broccoli... and leftover terryaki rice. 

Tonight I'm planning on grilled chicken breasts with Italian seasoning, steamed carrots and chicken broccoli rice. May use white rice instead, though. Friday: burgers.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

I had to cook tonight, so I just made one of those 10-minute skillet dinners because I cannot cook. And then I heated up some corn in the microwave. Certainly not the most luxurious dinner, but it tasted alright.


----------



## loonlover

Again, surprisingly good hospital food.  Chicken breast with a mushroom gravy, twice-baked potatoes, a roll, and steamed green beans.  I had chocolate cake for dessert while Intinst had a fruit cup.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I switched the carrots for green beans, and instead of rice, I had bread and butter.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Pizza...


----------



## NogDog

Sloppy Joes 

(They actually turned out quite good: I made them with ground turkey and used whole wheat buns, so I can say they were healthy.)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

loonlover said:


> I didn't think to post last night. I ate with Intinst and it was quite good. Steak and baked potato with steamed green and wax beans. Dessert was one of the single serve cups of ice cream. The steak was so tender it could be cut with a fork.


Wow, LL looks like this hospital food is actually good for you... in more ways than one. No cooking and great company and tasty too! Tell Intinst we miss him BUNCHES!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Susan in VA said:


> Nice of him to do that after your stressful day.
> 
> Subway sandwiches, at DD's request.


He did it because he felt bad for trying to kill the BRATBUS.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

vikingwarrior22 said:


> hot tamale pie,chips,pecan pie and dip an tea (cinco day)


THAT my Dear VW, does not sound like a diabetic's diet!  Does your wife pay attention to your food intake.


----------



## telracs

chicken francese over past


----------



## Newt

Ready for this, pepper steak sandwich made from Elk, on San Francisco sour dough. It just doesn't get any better.

Newt


----------



## Angela

Fajitas!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Last night I was in a non-cooking mood, so I just did Wendy's... now if my sinuses clear up, I may go with grilled pork chops, steamed carrots and mashed potatoes tonight. If not, macaroni and cheese.


----------



## drenee

I laid out tilapia.  Probably some rice with it.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Bacon and eggs with hash-browns and English muffins. Guess who cooked.


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^  Sounds like a fine dinner!


Leftovers here: chicken and pineapple in a tomato-cream sauce, with rice.


----------



## anivyl

been cooking up a storm recently for "dinner" - which is often leftovers of lunch and held early due to my work. Here's an idea of what I am having tonight (and for the past few nights and next few nights hahaha)

Curry Chicken and Roti:










Chicken Onigiri and salad:










Mix Roasts (Spatchcocked quail and lamb marinated in maple syrup)










most of these are made with the knowledge that I can't really use my right hand much for now (damaged a nerve at work), but the lamb roasts ~.~ I can't let go of that one haha


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Grilled up a steak with white rice and corn. Very tasty.


----------



## drenee

Salt and pepper popcorn and 4 Lemonheads.  I didn't realize I didn't have anymore Lemonheads.  
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> Salt and pepper popcorn and 4 Lemonheads. I didn't realize I didn't have anymore Lemonheads.
> deb


THIS is NOT the SNACK thread Ms. Deb!  How healthy is THAT?! 

Seriously... You need at least six Lemonheads for it to be considered Dinner!


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> Salt and pepper popcorn and 4 Lemonheads. I didn't realize I didn't have anymore Lemonheads.
> deb


sounds like my kind of dinner.

I stopped off at popeye's chicken on the way home.


----------



## drenee

I know it's a horrible dinner, but I had this horrible headache and did not feel like cooking anything.
deb


----------



## loonlover

drenee said:


> I know it's a horrible dinner, but I had this horrible headache and did not feel like cooking anything.
> deb


And popcorn is good for headaches (at least that is what my grandmother always said).


----------



## drenee

There may be something to that, LL, because after I had the popcorn I felt like sitting up and turning on my computer.  
deb


----------



## intinst

loonlover said:


> And popcorn is good for headaches (at least that is what my grandmother always said).


By the way LL, congratulations on reaching over 2000 posts!



loonlover said:


> Help!!! I'm being forced to join this by my husband - you all know him as your social secretary Intinst..Just kidding - he did buy me a Kindle for our 38th wedding anniversary and stated he wanted me to join the board to prove I now had my very own Kindle. I won't say I'll be as active as he is, but I have enjoyed some of the items he has shared with me.


----------



## drenee

Congratulations, LL.  Glad you decided to be more active.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Congratulations, Loonlover! Glad you settled in and got "comfy" here.

I had to look up what lemonheads are. I still don't quite get it -- are they chewy, or more like hard candies?

Dinner here... chicken and bacon and broccoli over spaghetti. Tried to sneak _whole-wheat_ spaghetti past DD again and this time it finally worked.


----------



## drenee

Lemonheads are hard candies.  Normally too sour for me, but just perfect with popcorn.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> hard candies.....[.....] just perfect with popcorn.


Somehow that's difficult to imagine. Unless maybe you eat all the popcorn first, as dinner, and then have the hard candies as dessert.


----------



## Anne

drenee said:


> Salt and pepper popcorn and 4 Lemonheads. I didn't realize I didn't have anymore Lemonheads.
> deb


What are Lemonheads?


----------



## telracs

clickable link.


----------



## drenee

You got it, Scarlet.  Except those look like the large size, and I like the teeny ones.  
Sad news is I couldn't find any today of any size.  

Dinner tonight will be spinach, mushrooms, strawberries, and toasted walnut salad with poppy seed dressing.
deb


----------



## crebel

drenee said:


> You got it, Scarlet. Except those look like the large size, and I like the teeny ones.
> Sad news is I couldn't find any today of any size.
> 
> Dinner tonight will be spinach, mushrooms, strawberries, and toasted walnut salad with poppy seed dressing.
> deb


There were lots of boxes of small lemonheads (both regular & chewy) in the candy aisle at my Walgreens today. I thought of you when I saw them. Let me know if you need a care package!


----------



## luvmy4brats

After deb's posts this morning in other threads about her liver, I do hope nobody says they're having liver tonight.


----------



## drenee

Chris, thank you.  I'll stop by my Walgreens tomorrow.  If I can't find any I will definitely let you know.

Heather: Hopefully they won't be thinking about my liver if they do have some for dinner.


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> You got it, Scarlet. Except those look like the large size, and I like the teeny ones.
> Sad news is I couldn't find any today of any size.
> 
> deb


I like the little ones too, but that was the only link amazon had...


----------



## drenee

Thanks for posting the link, Scarlet.  
deb


----------



## Tip10

I'll have whatever they feed us.

I have to suffer through get the privilege of attending the annual meeting of one of our local hospitals as the representative of my church.

Oh well at least they are feeding us -- oh wait -- we're talking a hospital here -- hospital food


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh, lucky you.

But hey, it could be a classy joint like intinst's hospital -- Loonlover reported that the food was pretty decent there!

I have NO IDEA what dinner is going to be. Help! It's been a busy day and I haven't planned anything ahead. And we have to go out again shortly and won't be back until 7, and that's normally dinnertime, so it has to be something really fast. But DD is in a fussy stage, and 3/4 of my normal everyday meals are currently out of favor (meaning that if I make them anyway it results in so much complaining that I've just been cooking the same dozen meals over and over for the sake of a peaceful dinner). <sigh>


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Hmm.... I think tonite for dinner is a bag of ready-to-eat salad, and a bagel with peanut butter.  The joys of bachelorhood.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Looks like it's a bowl of soup for me.


----------



## Jeff

luvmy4brats said:


> After deb's posts this morning in other threads about her liver, I do hope nobody says they're having liver tonight.


...with some fava beans and a nice chianti?


----------



## Angela

Have no idea... eating dinner at church and not sure what the menu is this week.


----------



## crebel

Homemade butternut squash ravioli in a brown butter sauce with sugared walnuts and asparagus tips plus a salad.  Quite yummy if I do say so myself!


----------



## Jane917

Grilled steelhead salmon and fresh corn in the pressure cooker.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Homemade butternut squash ravioli in a brown butter sauce with sugared walnuts and asparagus tips plus a salad. Quite yummy if I do say so myself!


That sounds really yummy! I have to figure out what I want....


----------



## egh34

Made Texas Caviar for book club last night, still have left overs. That is dinner tonight.


----------



## telracs

egh34 said:


> Made Texas Caviar for book club last night, still have left overs. That is dinner tonight.


texas caviar?


----------



## Jane917

crebel said:


> Homemade butternut squash ravioli in a brown butter sauce with sugared walnuts and asparagus tips plus a salad. Quite yummy if I do say so myself!


Oh my! This is my kind of dinner.


----------



## Jeff

scarlet said:


> texas caviar?


Black-eyed peas with (perhaps) black beans and/or corn and/or pretty much anything else.


----------



## telracs

Jeff said:


> Black-eyed peas with (perhaps) black beans and/or corn and/or pretty much anything else.


thanks.

I got chicken marsala and baklava. and the baklava was free!


----------



## Angela

dinner at church was beef and/or chicken fajitas... very tasty!


----------



## kdawna

roast beef, carrots and potatoes (with some seasoning and onions all together in the oven now) , also some Honey French Bread in the bread machine and decaf. iced tea.
  Brenda B.


----------



## Susan in VA

kdawna said:


> roast beef, carrots and potatoes (with some seasoning and onions all together in the oven now)


Oh man... that sounds soooo good... and if I made it, I'd be the only one eating it, since neither DD nor her dad would touch it. <sigh>

I think sometime I'll just have to make meals like that for _myself_, even if I end up eating it three days in a row to use it up. And make a big pot of spaghetti for them, or something.

Today: leftovers.


----------



## NogDog

Cooked up some chicken fried rice tonight. Came out pretty good . . . probably even good for me.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

A little grilled chicken with Italian seasoning, steamed summer squash/zucchini, and mashed potatoes.


----------



## egh34

Olive garden's portobello raviolli. yum


----------



## Susan in VA

Spaghetti Bolognese with garlic bread.


----------



## telracs

teriyaki beef and white rice.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> teriyaki beef and white rice.


Migraine all gone?


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Migraine all gone?


90% gone, thanks.


----------



## ashash

sizzling chicken and cheese baked potatoes and broccoli..







.mmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## telracs

hot pastrami sandwich.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I micro waved a baked potato in plastic wrap and a roast beef (tysons), and then drizzled the potato with . . . truffle butter. Heaven on easth. Had a pasta, basil pesto salad for desert. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Grilled pork chops with lemon pepper, green beans and white rice. Delish.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Taco salad 

The BRATs made most of it, all I had to do was crush tortilla chips.


----------



## telracs

asian chile chicken salad from Metro Cafe.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I micro waved a baked potato in plastic wrap and a roast beef (tysons), and then drizzled the potato with . . . truffle butter. Heaven on earth. Had a pasta, basil pesto salad for desert.

Ed Patterson

(what the French call _repast deja vu_)


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Had to do soup.


----------



## Karen

Home made chicken pot pie.


----------



## michellern

Flat iron steaks marinated & grilled with baked potatoes, rolls, & salad. Then apple crisp with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert.


----------



## telracs

hostess coffee cakes and ruffles cheddar and sour cream chips.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Potstickers and sour cream and onion potato chips with dip. 

Ed Patterson
an old batchelorette


----------



## Susan in VA

At her request, took DD to the local Chinese buffet, on condition that she try one new thing rather than just sticking to the little corner of American foods (chicken nuggets and fries, mac and cheese).

(She did, but didn't like it. <sigh>)


----------



## drenee

I always made my kids try something new.  If they said yuck, they had to eat three bites.  They were always reminding each other not to say the "Y" word.  LOL.  My mom was/is a very picky eater and we never had variety when I was growing up.  I did not taste a tomato until I was 18.  That's just sad.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My DH has an iron stomach. . .he'll eat anything. So he's not a good guage of whether something tastes good. I think they didn't have an. . . .abundance. . . .growing up, so he learned that one ate what one was served because that was, literally, all there was.

My parents also taught us that you ate what you were served. Period. Or not. . .but don't expect a substitute. . .you could just be hungry until breakfast. We pretty much did the same thing with my son.

One night I served something and he said he didn't like it. Now, usually, that was code for, "it's o.k. but I'd rather have something else". I just said, "well, that's what's for dinner and if you don't eat it there's no dessert for you," which was my usual response and which usually caused him to roll his eyes and go ahead and eat whatever was in front of him.

This time, he looked at the food again. . . .tried another bite. . . .shook his head and said. . . .o.k, I'm good with skipping dessert tonight. And he wouldn't eat any more. He ate everything else on his plate, but wasn't about to take another bite of whatever it was that he _really_ didn't like. So. I'm not evil.  He _didn't_ get dessert that night, but I didn't serve that particular thing again, or if I did, I offered an alternative as part of the meal.


----------



## Tip10

This is an area where some members of my family (i.e. my bros, SIL's and sister) and I disagree completely.

You see, if I'm making something I know my DD won't eat I make her an alternative meal.  Not an issue, not a problem, its just as easy to include something for her when I'm cooking our meal as not.  Doesn't really cost me any more time or anything.  That way there was never any fights at dinner time -- she had a nutritious meal and all was well.  My family, on the other hand, seems to think I'm nuts -- that I should "insist" she have what we're having or "make" her eat whatever we are eating. This I don't understand.  In raising kids you have to pick your battles carefully and this is one that I don't see any benefit to.  If the kid doesn't like the food "making" them eat it isn't going to make it any better. I can remember my dad sitting at the dinner table for hours with my little sister over 3 or 4 spoonfuls of (long cold) peas.  What was the benefit in that?
Over time DD has expanded her repertoire of what she'll eat and I find myself making less and less different meals for her.

This harkens back to when DD was in early elementary school.  I was a single dad at the time and had gone to the park with her class as a room-dad.  Was sitting there talking with 2 mothers and the teacher and one mother started in on me about the lunches I packed for DD -- about how I was ruining it for everybody else and it was terrible that I'd send that stuff for lunch.  So what was I packing -- oh, peanut butter crackers; cheese crackers; cheese slices and apples; "ants on a log"; cubed lunch meat, cubed cheese and crackers.  Anyhow, I listened to her rant for a while and then responded -- told her that my guess was she packed a sandwich, some chips, and a cookie in her daughters lunch -- she told me that was exactly what she packed.  And I told her at the end of the day she got back a sandwich with one bite out of it and the chips and cookies were gone.  She said yeah, that's what all kids do.  I told her I got back an empty lunch bag -- so tell me who had the more nutritious lunch?  I thought the teacher was gonna split a gut trying not to laugh.

Bottom line -- it ain't worth fighting over food -- give them nutritious things they will eat and save the battles for more important stuff.  Over time they'll branch out on their own (or they won't but what harm is there in that?).  DD is now 23 and eats a whole lot more things than she used to -- there's still some things she won't eat -- so what -- there's some things I don't like too!


----------



## drenee

Once my kids decided they truly did not like a particular item I never forced them to eat it.  My oldest did not like baked beans, so I would make them and something else he preferred.  For some reason my youngest was not crazy about green beans, and I did the same with him, just fix two veggies.
I have found as I've aged that there are a lot of things my mom made that I did not like, but now I do.  My mom is not a cook.  She doesn't like to cook.  And I think that if someone doesn't like to cook they don't always cook well.  
deb


----------



## Geoffrey

drenee said:


> Once my kids decided they truly did not like a particular item I never forced them to eat it. My oldest did not like baked beans, so I would make them and something else he preferred. For some reason my youngest was not crazy about green beans, and I did the same with him, just fix two veggies.
> I have found as I've aged that there are a lot of things my mom made that I did not like, but now I do. My mom is not a cook. She doesn't like to cook. And I think that if someone doesn't like to cook they don't always cook well.
> deb


That's such a weird, fine line for me. I don't purposely make things I knew someone would hate - or like if it was a side dish, I'd make a second option. But, I also was always concerned with helping create a picky eater. I'll try pretty much anything and I like a much wider variety of foods than many ... my nephew is turning into a picky eater influenced by his father and his grandmother. I won't go out of my way to only make what he likes when he comes over, but I won't force him to eat something, either.


----------



## drenee

I never forced them to eat something, just try something new.  I don't believe in saying yuck to something just by the looks of it.  My mom is a horribly picky eater.  Her only vegetables are green beans and corn.  If I cook asparagus or something different she says yuck and she's never even tried it.  That's what I was wanting to avoid in my kids; the dislike of something without the actual knowledge of the flavor.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

deb, I agree. . ..they're not allowed to say they don't like it until they've tried it.  And they're not allowed to make faces, or fake gag, or say "Yuck" or call it names.  That's part of learning to be polite!  When we were kids we would occasionally be invited to friends houses for meals. . . . .we were always told, if you are offered something you don't care for you say, "no thank, you" not "eww, I don't like that" and if you weren't sure, you ask for just a small serving.  And then eat what you are given and don't make a big production of anything you don't like.

The flip side of that is that my mother was a really good cook so there were almost always extra kids at our dinner table because they didn't much care for what was being served at home.


----------



## Geoffrey

my nephew is going down the '...eeewwwww' road before trying it.  He's decided that anything green is bad along with anything with a sauce, fish and seafood ... the list goes on ...  (and he's all of 4).  He wants either Mexican food (grandma) or anything that looks like fast food (mother and father both serve a lot of drive through and pre-packaged quickie meals) so over at my house, he's not familiar with anything cuz I like to cook ...


----------



## Susan in VA

I don't "make" DD eat anything she doesn't like (too many memories of those three-hour dinners with cold Brussels sprouts staring at me ). Not sure how I could do that anyway without it turning into a huge production, and as Tip10 said, you have to pick your battles. If I put food on her plate and she doesn't want all of it, ok. On the other hand, if she helps herself, I expect her to eat what she takes, and not lose interest halfway. That's more about not wasting food, though.

Thing is, she used to eat _everything_ -- Thai food, Cambodian spiced noodles, curries, and anything I made -- and then when she started school with a new batch of kids, within a month she would only eat about a tenth of the foods she used to. For a while I blamed the influence of the other kids, and then her pediatrician told me that there's a phase during which kids' tastebuds are just more sensitive than adult ones. Salty things taste saltier to her than to me, etc. So I'm assuming that like most kids she'll naturally grow out of much of this fussiness. But because of this late start to the fussiness, we didn't establish rules about having to try things earlier, and it's next to impossible to just make such decrees out of the blue at age seven.

I did try a "one new food per week" experiment... I made a list of a bunch of new foods that she hadn't tried, and let her choose one each week. About a third of them were well-received, which I counted as a success.

As for not saying "yuck" -- I'm a big supporter of that, as part of having good manners, but Certain Other People in her life are not being helpful there... when I insist on table manners, there is this sense of "all that stuffiness that Mama thinks is important". Some people think manners are only about little teacups and proper forks, and forget that the basics are far more important. But that's a different battle <sigh>.


----------



## drenee

I never made my kids clean their plate.  A lot of their dad's family is over weight and I wanted to be careful not to force food into them.  
deb


----------



## Tip10

Susan in VA said:


> Some people think manners are only about little teacups and proper forks, and forget that the basics are far more important. But that's a different battle <sigh>.


Now THAT is indeed a battle worth fighting -- table manners are a must -- whether it be pizza off of paper plates or filet Mignon off of china DD was expected to mind her manners. And now that DD is adult DD it shows -- she still minds her manners because that's what she knows and part of who she is.

Stick to your guns Susan -- "all that stuffiness that Mama thinks is important" IS INDEED IMPORTANT!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

tender vittles tonight (on sale).

ECP


----------



## loonlover

Edward C. Patterson said:


> tender vittles tonight (on sale).
> 
> ECP


What flavor?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

he mackerrel is on sale, but I favor the chickn and liver.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh geez. . . .somebody buy a book. .  .Ed's reduced to cat food again!  


(pizza in the oven as we speak. . . .costco brand is really not too bad!)


----------



## Geoffrey

Tonight is was crockpot turkey breast pretending to be a pot roast .... yummy.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh geez. . . .somebody buy a book. . .Ed's reduced to cat food again!
> 
> (pizza in the oven as we speak. . . .costco brand is really not too bad!)


Well I broke down and broke . . . an egg (did it in truffle butter, of course). 

Ed (Meaow)


----------



## ashash

meatballs cheese stuffed ravoli 4 cheese alfredo sauce and sauted mushrooms onions and garlic all mixed together mmm!!! you should try it


----------



## telracs

there's a new vegetarian take out place near work.  I got a potato onion flatbread, vegetable cous cous and their version of creme brulee.  the flatbread is very good, not so sure about the cous cous.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh geez. . . .somebody buy a book. . .Ed's reduced to cat food again!


LOL!

Last night was pasta in tomato-cream sauce. Tonight.... who knows.


----------



## egh34

Graduation party for daughter today, so it is catered SmokeHouse BBQ!!!!!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Picked up two rotisserie chickens from the supermarket last night, so there's a huge bowl of cold chicken in the house, and dinner for the next two days (as well as numerous snacks) will involve that in some way.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Bcause the crb and Asparagus quiche I had for lunch decided to make it back to shore, I ut off dinner last night until real late, when I finally surrendered to a Mortadella (with Pistacchio) and Mayonnaise sandwich on country white and a side order of green tea.

Ed Patterson


----------



## michellern

Had BBQ beef brisket last night. Tonight we're having baked potatoes topped with left over BBQ, cheddar cheese, green onions, bacon bits & sour cream.


----------



## drenee

^^I think I'm going to need your address, please.   
Sounds great.
deb


----------



## michellern

The BBQ brisket was from a local BBQ restaurant. The idea was stolen from the same restaurant. I'm several hundred miles from you, in a small town near Evansville, IN.


----------



## telracs

i had yummy chicken marsala pizza for lunch.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I had a large bucket of movie popcorn, with extra butter - layered and gigantic Diet coke (how's that for a contradiction). I saw Shrek and Donkey had waffles (in 3D).

Ed Patterson


----------



## drenee

Ed, that sounds like so much fun.  
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well I had dinner also. Road kill Pot Roast and nuked baked potato in plastic and a Diet Coke.

Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs

chicken rice soup and cold sesame noodles.


----------



## drenee

I'm having a spinach, strawberries, mushrooms and toasted walnut salad.  
2 cups of spinach for the extra iron.
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A left-over Road Kill Pot Roast sandwich, a Wgman's Potato pancake with sour cream and a wedge of Kill-a-diabetic Apple pie, NY style with cheddar cheese (I'm homesick - where's my Egg Cream?)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tonight's dinner was a 44 oz cranberry sweet tea from sonic and 2 onion rings. Wasn't hungry, just hot and thirsty. 

I think the BRATs had leftover triple sausage penne marinara from last night, We always make a big enough batch so we can eat it through the week.


----------



## Angela

what was left of the steak that DH grilled for me on Saturday and some steamed cauliflower


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Heading to McDonald's to get a bacon ranch salad... and a large fry, but don't tell my girlfriend.


----------



## telracs

John Fitch V said:


> Heading to McDonald's to get a bacon ranch salad... and a large fry, but don't tell my girlfriend.


as long as it's just ONE large fry!


----------



## drenee

Fiance's sister grilled for us this evening.
deb


----------



## telracs

bbq chicken wrap


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Italian Roast beef sandwich on country white with mayo and ****** Cheese, with a side order of Caramel-Pretzel Klondike bar.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## telracs

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Italian Roast beef sandwich on country white with mayo and ****** Cheese, with a side order of Caramel-Pretzel Klondike bar.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


caramel-pretzel klondike bar?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yep. I was surprised also when I found it in an area of the supermarket where diabetics (like me) shouldn't be roving.   It's delicious. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Yep. I was surprised also when I found it in an area of the supermarket where diabetics (like me) shouldn't be roving.  It's delicious.
> 
> Ed Patterson


I think I'll have to go hit my freezer for some ben and jerry's. got a new flavor milk and cookies.


----------



## Tip10

Smoked pork loin, baked beans and homemade bread.

Pork Loin has been on the smoker for about 6 1/2 hours now -- coming off in about 30 minutes!!


----------



## egh34

Salmon on the grill, fresh brocolli, new potatoes. YuM!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Stamed shrimp and rice in Thai red curry sauce, and for desert, a wedge of Hot Apple pie NY Style (wth a slice of ****** Cheese atop). Maybe some raisins in honey on the side.

Edwrd C. Patterson


----------



## telracs

penne in pesto sauce with grilled chicken.


----------



## NogDog

I had chicken noodle soup, due to this stupid head cold that makes most foods taste wrong, plus the hope that the traditional chicken soup cure might help a little. (It did, but only for about 30 minutes.)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

scarlet said:


> penne in pesto sauce with grilled chicken.


Scarlet:

I'm coming over for the leftovers. There better be some.

Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Scarlet:
> 
> I'm coming over for the leftovers. There better be some.
> 
> Ed Patterson


sorry, it was at the restaurant. and I ate it all.


----------



## NogDog

Here you go, Ed:


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Scarlet

ECP


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

NogDog

ECP


----------



## telracs

Ed, 

I don't cook.


----------



## drenee

Going to Bahama Breeze for dinner with my son.  
His last dinner before he moves south.
deb


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Big huge steaks, yay! I don't normally like meat, but I'm looking forward to this. My boyfriend's parents are grilling them now. *drools*


----------



## michellern

salmon burger with cole slaw.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Had a rib eye steak and steamed broccoli.


----------



## telracs

chicken roll.


----------



## Anne

I just ordered  baby-back ribs, pita bread and a french fries. I having it delivered.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yummy Pot Roast with baby carrots and whole kernel cornr and a double whip stiffed baked potatoe with cheddar cheese and a pat of Plugara butter. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## patinagle

Barbequed chicken (homemade sauce), potato salad, braised greens, and garlic toast.  And beer, of course!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I had a couple of hot dogs at the game I covered tonight... but I'm thinking a drive to Wendy's may be in the cards. Or I may just fall asleep.


----------



## drenee

I made some great Buffalo chicken breast on the grill and put it over a salad.  
And zucchini grilled also.
Yummy.
deb


----------



## telracs

I got a cheese calzone.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

drenee said:


> I made some great Buffalo chicken breast on the grill and put it over a salad.
> And zucchini grilled also.
> Yummy.
> deb


That's it. McDonalds run for a bacon ranch salad. Thanks Deb. Thanks. *shaking fist at you*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I had Butter Chilcken in Tandoori sauce over rice and a quarter wedge of canteluope. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Chicken ceasar salad and two pieces of turkey wrap with sun dried tomatoes. Both from SAMs club


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

My extended family is coming over for a potluck: lasagna, chicken enchiladas, grilled teriyaki steak strips, Greek potato salad, Spinach salad, garlic bread, key lime pie...
Drooling already.
L.J.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

LJ, order to go to Massachusetts please


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I would share if I could. We always have way more food than we need!
L.J.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Cassoulet - even better, _leftover _ cassoulet.  It's just as easy to make a double portion, and it's at least as nice re-heated.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

In a little while I'm going to make grilled pork chops, a veggie (probably corn) and rice. If I feel like eating.


----------



## corkyb

I had chicken stir fry with sticky rice.  It's too hot and humid to eat much though.


----------



## Leslie

We're having grilled steak, baked potatoes and salad on the new screened porch...that is, if we can all be persuaded to move our computers and other electronic gadgets off the table. LOL.










Since I took this picture, my daughter has joined me with her computer and my husband is busy on his over in the corner.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A large butter-popcorn and a giant diet-coke. I had dinner with Tom Cruise and Cameron Diaz.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Liking the porch, Leslie.


----------



## telracs

Left over sweet and sour fried taro and brown rice (see the bump thread for an explanation of this if you're interested).


----------



## loonlover

Fried chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy and corn on the cob along with a broccoli, cauliflower, and tomato salad.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tequila lime shrimp tacos (YUM!)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hot wings from Wegman's and Green Tea.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## egh34

Taco tuesday!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Had a couple of burgers and a cup of fries at the ballgame.


----------



## telracs

beef teriyaki sticks and white rice.


----------



## julieannfelicity

It's so hot in MA today that I just made pancakes - you can't beat breakfast for dinner


----------



## luvmy4brats

Funnel cake and deep fried Oreos..


----------



## sem

^^For Dinner?  Sounds good to me!

Edited for typo.


----------



## telracs

chicken roll and garlic sticks.


----------



## NogDog

I went for the _haute cuisine_ tonight: Sloppy Joes


----------



## luvmy4brats

sem said:


> ^^For Dinner? Sounds good to me!
> 
> Edited for typo.


Yep. We went to the carnival last night  Then we had cotton candy for dessert.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Pot stickers and a side order of whatever else I can scrounge up.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs

salad with chicken, feta cheese, cranraisins, walnuts with spicy asian dressing.  they had no brocoli.


----------



## Martel47

Hot dogs on the grill with chips and cottage cheese.

My wife is out with the girls to watch this stupid vampire/werewolf movie that came out...Twilight or something.  

So I decided to make something the kids wouldn't argue about.


----------



## telracs

Martel47 said:


> Hot dogs on the grill with chips and cottage cheese.
> 
> My wife is out with the girls to watch this stupid vampire/werewolf movie that came out...Twilight or something.
> 
> So I decided to make something the kids wouldn't argue about.


Hot dogs and cottage cheese? sorry, that doesn't sound yummy to me.

and quote for the day...


Spoiler



a stake for Edward, a silver ax for Jacob, then Buffy went home


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

But I'm not in the mood for


Spoiler



steak


.

Edward C P


----------



## telracs

Edward C. Patterson said:


> But I'm not in the mood for
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> steak
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edward C P


thanks Ed, knew I could count on you.


----------



## Cindy416

Homemade cream of mushroom soup (recipe I invented tonight), jasmine rice, and Ahi tuna, brushed with a delicious homemade marinade....All in all, it was a yummy meal.


----------



## egh34

Jimmy Johns veggie sub. When husband is away, I ain't cooking!!


----------



## lonestar

Way to hot here to cook in the summer.  We had sliced apple, some grapes, cherries, walnuts, almonds, peppered turkey slices, sliced cheese and some crackers.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Mini from golden spoon


----------



## loonlover

Italian beef served over German spaetzle with English peas and a garden salad.  How's that for an international supper?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A small butter popcorn, trail mix, orange chuckles and a Wonka bar, washed down with diet coke, a good vintage year.  

Ed Patterson
Wondering what's for desert


----------



## telracs

Edward C. Patterson said:


> A small butter popcorn, trail mix, orange chuckles and a Wonka bar, washed down with diet coke, a good vintage year.
> 
> Ed Patterson
> Wondering what's for desert


I think you should have a salad for desert Ed.

I had chicken francese over pasta.


----------



## lonestar

Tonight we had cake that a friend made for us.  Then we had sandwiches.  Now we are having a glass of wine.  Life is good.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

scarlet said:


> I think you should have a salad for desert Ed.
> 
> I had chicken francese over pasta.


Well, I had diner in the movies, and saw one of the worst films I have seen in ages - needed a writer. The Last Airbender. However, yesterday I was surpirsed by Eclipse, which was really quite good (despite the first two films, which were dreadful and mediocre - this one was actually well done).

Ed Patterson


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Well, I had diner in the movies, and saw one of the worst films I have seen in ages - needed a writer. The Last Airbender.


I was disappointed to hear how badly that film did in the reviews. I watched the first 4 episodes of the cartoon it's based on and thought it was quite good. I heard the movie tried to take itself very seriously though, which is a completely different tone than the cartoon (part of what makes the cartoon so fun to watch is that it's so lighthearted!). Oh well.

We had hamburgers for dinner. Yummy.


----------



## loonlover

BBQ ribs cooked in the crock pot (I know, it is probably blasphemy, but it sure was easy) with macaroni salad and deviled eggs.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

6 left over hot chicken wings, Yankee Pot Roast, a baked Potato with sour cream and truffle butter, and a Wonka Bar (Chocolate Waterfall) for desert, with diet Citrus Green Tea. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Venison stew. Yum.


----------



## egh34

Beer brats and potato salad!


----------



## lonestar

We are going to grill the sausage we forgot about yesterday.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Portabello mushroons, pasta, basil and streak. (Bertelli hmmmm).

Ed Patterson


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

Grilled pork chops, corn on the cob, and black beans with salsa. Made my stomach growl writing that. Off to shuck corn.
L.J.


----------



## telracs

Fortunately, the pizzeria was open today (they were closed yesterday), so I got a chicken roll and sat there reading


Spoiler



smutty harlequin romances


 on my kindle.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Fortunately, the pizzeria was open today (they were closed yesterday), so I got a chicken roll and sat there reading
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> smutty harlequin romances
> 
> 
> on my kindle.





scarlet said:


> any guesses what this is? click on it for a larger view. and
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> keep it clean people, scarlet is a prude.


 (spoiler added by me)

Okay, 'fess up, which one is the real scarlet? 

OT: Dinner tonight: I have no idea, but something really fast since we won't get home until 7.30. Maybe carryout sandwiches...


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> (spoiler added by me)
> 
> Okay, 'fess up, which one is the real scarlet?
> 
> OT: Dinner tonight: I have no idea, but something really fast since we won't get home until 7.30. Maybe carryout sandwiches...


To quote a Styx song... "I'm schizophrenic and so am I." Both are true. I don't like public displays, but


Spoiler



smut on my kindle


 is okay.

and we got vegetarian flatbreads for lunch.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

shrimp n noodles dw is out of town and sugar meter is in her car...


----------



## loonlover

Hamburgers and fried potatoes with eggplant and purple onion.



vikingwarrior22 said:


> shrimp n noodles dw is out of town and sugar meter is in her car...


And did you put the sugar meter in her car?


----------



## telracs

vikingwarrior22 said:


> shrimp n noodles dw is out of town and sugar meter is in her car...


and why don't we have a back up meter?


----------



## NogDog

Thinking about ordering pizza so I don't have to do any cooking.


----------



## telracs

chicken wings and chicken fried rice.


----------



## loonlover

Pork chops with buttered boiled potatoes, fried okra and carrot-pineapple-raisin salad.


----------



## drenee

Roasted chicken on the grill, potatoes and green beans, also on the grill.  
That was last night's dinner.  Not sure what we'll throw on the grill tonight.  
I guess it depends on how much rain we have at dinner time.
deb


----------



## egh34

Antibiotics, cough syrup and steriods. Pneumonia


----------



## Susan in VA

Hope you're better soon, egh34!


----------



## Tip10

Vito's for dinner (probably pizza but maybe Linguine Tutto Mare or Seafood ravioli) and then off to Titanic at the Muny (hope it doesn't rain on us)


----------



## telracs

Tip10 said:


> Vito's for dinner (probably pizza but maybe Linguine Tutto Mare or Seafood ravioli) and then off to Titanic at the Muny (hope it doesn't rain on us)


Tip,

Please PM me with how you enjoyed Titanic!


----------



## Tip10

scarlet said:


> Tip,
> 
> Please PM me with how you enjoyed Titanic!


I'll certainly try and remember -- might be Monday before I get to it. Got Titanic tonight and Carole King/James Taylor - Troubadour Reunion tomorrow night. Busy weekend.
If I forget please feel free to whack me upside the head to remind me!


----------



## telracs

Korean bbq beef ribs with mashed sweet potatoes and syracuse salt potatoes and chocolate ice box pie for dessert. 


Spoiler



My friend Paula took me out to dinner....


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Kim chi flavored instant noodles


----------



## Anne

corkyb said:


> I had chicken stir fry with sticky rice. It's too hot and humid to eat much though.


That sounds good. I love sticky rice.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Tonight I think it will be Chicken Khorma, straight from the frozen state.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Annalog

Last night DH and I had Hog-Tied Chicken with red potatoes and onions. Tonight mom and I are having stir fry.


----------



## crebel

It is too hot to think about cooking or even eating hot food.  I'm thinking fruit smoothies or ice cream for supper.


----------



## loonlover

Sloppy joes fixed by II with some potato slices cooked in the Rocket Grill.  His contribution turned out much better than mine did.


----------



## Annalog

I will find out when I see what meal DH moved from the freezer to the fridge, if he remembered, for me to cook when I get home. .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Chicken francais, green beans almondine and achef special salad from Wegman's

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

"Sloppy Joe" Hamburger helper with a medley of fresh vegetables:  zucchini, onion, shallots from the garden.


----------



## loonlover

After folding napkins for 7+ hours (two of us did 1530) II didn't think I should have to cook (and he can't cook 2 nights in a row).  So, we went to Back Yard Burger for burgers and fries.


----------



## Annalog

We had Panko Crusted Chicken, Sesame Rice, and Asian Vegetables.


----------



## NogDog

Ann in Arlington said:


> "Sloppy Joe" Hamburger helper with a medley of fresh vegetables: zucchini, onion, shallots from the garden.


I'm making Sloppy Joes tomorrow, only I use Heinz chili sauce, spiced up with some hot peppers and garlic. I use lean ground turkey and put it on whole wheat buns, and then I can say it's healthy.


----------



## Annalog

Crazy for Ranch baked chicken and scallion corn


----------



## egh34

Five Guys burgers


----------



## telracs

We went out for dinner at a yummy vegan restaurant.  We got the prix-fix dinner, which was miso soup, cilantro/corn pancakes and baby dumplings, I had roasted tofu with pumpkin in soy sesame sauce, then we had mango sorbet for dessert.  It's a zen tea place, so I had iced plum tea and it was very yummy.


----------



## loonlover

Arbys chicken tenders for me and a roast beef sandwich for II.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Jack in the box's new chicken sandwich combo. Uncle brought it over.


----------



## Susan in VA

Carryout Chinese.  I resolved to try something completely new, and it was delicious but I forget the name.  It included snow peas, miniature corn, bamboo, and water chestnuts.


----------



## drenee

We went Mexican this afternoon.  
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm thinking of breaking out the Waffle iron (Belgian, mmmm), but its after 9 and it might lay on my considerable girth.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I just had a yummy No. 9 from D'Angelo.


----------



## Cindy416

John Fitch V said:


> I just had a yummy No. 9 from D'Angelo.


We're grilling pork chops, and having fresh green beans, grilled pineapple, and jasmine rice with mustard seeds (wonderful!).


----------



## Annalog

Leftover chicken and pasta dish with a sauce made from yellow bell peppers. It was yummy last night and should be good tonight as well.


----------



## egh34

Homemade chicken quesidillas


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Dinner was simple tonight.  A salad, some bread with olive oil, a baked potato, and a peach.  Also just finished nibbling a granola bar.


----------



## JA_Paul

fresh walleye with homemade dipping batter, salad, buns and french fries


----------



## Cindy416

JA_Paul said:


> fresh walleye with homemade dipping batter, salad, buns and french fries


Hard to beat fresh walleye. My husband's headed to Canada on Friday for a fishing trip. I wish he could bring back more, but the limit is extremely small. Makes me savor every bite. For some reason, I can't find fresh walleye (in any grocery stores) that holds a candle to what he brings back. I'd love for our farm pond to be stocked with walleye, but my husband says we can't do that. We have been enjoying some delicious bass from our pond, but they're not as good as walleye.


----------



## loonlover

BLTs


----------



## Cindy416

loonlover said:


> BLTs


meat loaf, oven roasted potatoes w/rosemary, caprese salad, and three bean salad made w/whatever beans I have on hand. (I know..2 salads. I'm in the mood for salad. What can I say?)


----------



## telracs

I had salad also.  Lettuce, broccoli, walnuts, craisins and feta cheese.  In a soy ginger dressing.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Egg saled sandwich - handmixed with Duke's Mayonnaise and pre boiled eggs (Egglands Best) with cracked pepper and sea salt on nSourdough bread and a slice of deli Cheddar Cheese with a Pretzel and Chocolate Klondike bar for dessert.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## enwood

Homemade blueberry pancakes, scrambled eggs with cheese, and sausage.  Topped off with a huge glass of milk. YUM!!


----------



## telracs

picked up a grecian wrap on the way home.


----------



## lonestar

I had string cheese and grapes.  My husband had left over southwest chicken.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cindy416 said:


> oven roasted potatoes w/rosemary


Ooooh I could eat those by the plateful... and haven't made them in MUCH too long! Off to go pick some rosemary for tonight....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Pretty sure we're having zucchini.  Not sure what else, but there's definitely zucchini. . . . . . 

(Garden is exploding.  )


----------



## Cindy416

Ann in Arlington said:


> Pretty sure we're having zucchini. Not sure what else, but there's definitely zucchini. . . . . .
> 
> (Garden is exploding.  )


I'm so jealous. I used to have a huge garden, full of zucchini, tomatoes, okra, etc., and then someone borrowed my tiller and broke it. He didn't offer to replace it, as it was his step-son who was actually using it when it ran out of oil.  My husband and I didn't think we could afford to buy a new one at the time, and then my arthritis worsened. Long story, sad results. Hard to find fresh veggies, even our in the middle of nowhere.

I have some wonderful zucchini recipes just waiting for some good, fresh zucchini. May have to pick some up at the store when I'm in the "big city" later today.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Tonite I am fixing boiled shrimp and puddin for my dw... her back is hurtin... ruff seas


----------



## Tip10

Last night was spaghetti
Tonite is beef curry (for Church Business meeting pot luck)


Oooohhhh -- zucchini pizza boats -- have to go look to see if we have any ripe enough and big enough....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cindy416 said:


> I have some wonderful zucchini recipes just waiting for some good, fresh zucchini. May have to pick some up at the store when I'm in the "big city" later today.


I'd be happy to see recipes. . . .I get really tired of sauteeing it with a selection of seasonings. . . . .my mother used to fry it but she always left the seeds in and it was nasty and mushy . . . . .DH loves the stuff but it's only an "o.k." veggie for me. . . .so the more variety the better in preparation!


----------



## Susan in VA

Zucchini chips!  Slice 'em as thinly as you can, put them in a single layer on a baking sheet, bake until starting to brown.  Then salt them and eat as you would potato chips.  

A variation is to spray them with olive oil before baking.  

Makes a nice snack, or goes with a burgers-on-the-grill night.


----------



## Cindy416

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd be happy to see recipes. . . .I get really tired of sauteeing it with a selection of seasonings. . . . .my mother used to fry it but she always left the seeds in and it was nasty and mushy . . . . .DH loves the stuff but it's only an "o.k." veggie for me. . . .so the more variety the better in preparation!


Ann, I'll share the exact recipes with you when I get home tonight and have time to type them.
My two favorites are "Sweet and Sour Zucchini," which isn't at all like it sounds. It came from an Italian cookbook that I was given when I got married 36 years ago. Basically, you saute an onion (thinly sliced into rings) and zucchini (sliced into 1/4 inch rounds) in olive oil until very well-browned. (You have to do this in batches so that the veggies will brown rather than steam if too crowded.) Then, you layer half of the zucchini, all of the onion, and the rest of the zucchini in a casserole dish. (I use an old, round stoneware one.) Add a bit of oil to the skillet if need be. Stir in lemon juice (1 lemon), salt, and pepper, until you have a hot dressing. Pour over the veggies. Top with Parmesan cheese, and bake at 350 degrees F. until bubbly, 20-30 minutes. We LOVE this!

The other one that I love is done like this:
Chop an onion and slice a couple of zucchini. Cook the onions and zucchini in butter (2-4 T.) until tender. (Add 1-2 T. dill weed to the veggies and butter.) When cooked, stir in sour cream, salt, and pepper. Serve. My daughters love this. (If you have a lot of juices in the pan, you might want to reserve about half of them. Add back after adding sour cream, if needed. The juices are delicious, but the dish can get kind of watery if the zucchini has given up too much liquid during the cooking process.)


----------



## Tip10

Pizza Boats -- you need big zuchs.

Slice them length-wise in half and scoop out the seeds and then scoop them out until about 1/4 inch or so is left.
Grind, smash, shred, or whatever, the "meat" you scooped out and mix it into your favorite pizza sauce.  Pour the sauce mix back into the zuchs and top with your fav pizza toppings and cheeses and then bake at 350 until the zuchs are tender.
Sometimes with really big ones (or if I leave them it too thick) I'll need to coat them with oil and prebake them for a few minutes before filling them with the sauce and stuff and then finish baking them in order to get them done all the way.  Its a kind of feel thing as to how long to bake them.  You want them tender but not mushy.

Learned this from a friend as a way to try and sneak veges by her kids.  It also helped to get rid of the thousands of zuchs she usually ended up with out of her garden.


----------



## luvmy4brats

The birthday boy got to choose dinner tonight, so we're having Chinese take-out.


----------



## Sendie

We had Spaghetti and salad.  I didn't realize I was out of rolls until too late so no garlic bread to go with it.  Darn 20 year olds and their unfillable bellies...


----------



## loonlover

Hamburger steaks with onions and mashed potatoes with gravy.  The side item was a broccoli salad.  One item was sort of healthy.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I don't know. Uncle, mom, Bro and I are still figuring that out


----------



## SarahBarnard

Potatoes dug fresh from the garden, boiled and served with butter. Peas and carrots, picked fresh from the garden and steamed. With strips of turkey breast wrapped in bacon and roasted. 

Was very tasty, and I think reasonably healthy.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Leftover BBQ from lady night


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

PJ Ch'ang's Shang-hai Beef and a Diet Coke.

Ed Patterson


----------



## akagriff

Corn on the cob, kielbasa, cantalope


----------



## NogDog

General Tso cooked up some chicken for me tonight.


----------



## Maker

Rigatoni and some salad. I think. It's still early.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Tonite for dinner:  Baked potato, chicken, and couscous.  Can't wait!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

beef stir fry with fresh garden vegetables.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Penne Pasta leftovers from, I'm not sure when, but we'll find out.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## drenee

Popcorn and a chocolate milkshake.
deb


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> Popcorn and a chocolate milkshake.
> deb


sorry, but... YUCK. Popcorn goes with VANILLA, not chocolate.

I had salad.


----------



## drenee

If you would see my chocolate milkshake you'd think it was vanilla.  I add very very little chocolate.  
And I had a salad at about 3:30.  So technically I guess the popcorn was a snack.
deb


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> If you would see my chocolate milkshake you'd think it was vanilla. I add very very little chocolate.
> And I had a salad at about 3:30. So technically I guess the popcorn was a snack.
> deb


so it was a cholo-lite shake?


----------



## loonlover

Macaroni and cheese


----------



## Susan in VA

Various garden veggies  (most not from my own garden, though) with Trader Joe's hummus.  

And a glass of merlot.


----------



## egh34

Fresh (caught this morning) shrimp!!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Wild salmon, corn-on-the-cob, salad


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Bertoli anything. I'm hungry.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Went to a local family-restaurant pizzeria that I hadn't tried (well, once, but for carryout only).  Since they had an all-day breakfast menu, I had eggs Benedict.  DD had a cheese pizza, and then we walked three doors down to Baskin-Robbins for dessert.


----------



## telracs

grecian wrap (chicken, lettuce, tomatoes, feta cheese)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

And the winner was Shrimp Scampi and linguini.

and Apple Pie with New York Cheddar.

Ed Patterson


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tonight: London broil, mashed potatoes, frozen corn, brown gravy.  But tomorrow....Yummy Wings!  My wife makes great wings.  We eat them every Thursday for the past decade, and I still look forward to them every week.


----------



## Susan in VA

An unimpressive and forgettable Subway sandwich. I don't get how they can advertise that their bread is baked fresh on the premises if it's not crisp at all but soggy and limp like plastic-wrapped Wonder bread. 

Unfortunately DD _really_ likes those sandwiches, so we go there at least once a month. <shudder>


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Naked pulled pork.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> An unimpressive and forgettable Subway sandwich. I don't get how they can advertise that their bread is baked fresh on the premises if it's not crisp at all but soggy and limp like plastic-wrapped Wonder bread.
> 
> Unfortunately DD _really_ likes those sandwiches, so we go there at least once a month. <shudder>


Awww. Have you tried a different store? I've had some really good, fresh-baked bread there, but then I used to have two daughters working as Sandwich Artists when they were in high school. Maybe they cheated for me? 

I'm having breakfast for lunch and stuffed peppers for supper.


----------



## Maker

Whatever it is will involve tomatoes. Got a ton of tomatoes from my bro's garden and I have to use them before they spoil.


----------



## egh34

Pork chops cooked in mushroom soup, rice and fresh broccoli.


----------



## telracs

asian chile chicken salad.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

London Broil and New York Cheddar on San Francisco Sour Dough Bread -  a Dinner of Three Cities.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Annalog

Leftover green chili chicken over brown rice pilaf topped with sliced almonds


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> Awww. Have you tried a different store? I've had some really good, fresh-baked bread there, but then I used to have two daughters working as Sandwich Artists when they were in high school. Maybe they cheated for me?
> 
> I'm having breakfast for lunch and stuffed peppers for supper.


I've tried two close by... but I'll take your word for it that they're not all the same and keep trying! 

Today: spaghetti carbonara. Yum.


----------



## Michael Brian

Grilled cheese and whoopie pies.  nothing like a good diet nuke.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Hot dogs again.  I had hot dogs for lunch yesterday.  They're the expensive ones though, so less of that nasty stuff is in them.  I know I'm kidding myself, I don't like thinking about what's in hot dogs.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Medium popcorn with extra butter layered and a gigantumndo Diet coke.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## JoeMitchell

Dinner at the movies?


----------



## telracs

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Medium popcorn with extra butter layered and a gigantumndo Diet coke.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Sounds like my night. Ben and Jerry's Maple Blondie ice cream and a diet pepsi for dinner.


----------



## telracs

fried veggie dumplings.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tonight was tequila-lime shrimp tacos. I thought I made enough to have some for lunch tomorrow.. Nope! (I made 3 pounds of shrimp!)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Chicken and dumplings... yum, yum Grampa.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

indian curry


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Two bowls of leftovers. As I'm heading out on vacation, it was clean-the-refrigerator night.  

Ed Patterson

(Next week it'll be lobster-roll)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, dinner was last night. . . .but. . . .I made baked Italian seasoned pork chops and a fresh vegetable saute of zucchini (from the garden), green pepper (from the garden), onion, garlic and then at the very end, tomato (from the garden). . . .seasoned with fresh basil (from the garden).


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, I think I'm going on vcation at Ann's place.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Come on down!


----------



## rla1996

Last night after much debate, and circling the store 3 times, I finally settled on Soup Burgers.


----------



## drenee

Soup Burgers?  I've never heard of it.  Sounds interesting.
deb


----------



## rla1996

It's really easy to make... brown a pound of hamburger, mix in a can of ABC soup, and a little mustard, and then have it on hamburger bun.  It's a Sloppy Joe alternative for those if us who don't care for Manwich.


----------



## drenee

Thank you.  

My dinner is a Spicy Ceaser salad from Wendy's.  I made a quick detour through the drive-thru before I put my car back into an almost clean garage.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Subway for dinner tonight. Soccer practice got cancelled and I didn't have a back-up plan.


----------



## crebel

DH requested spaghetti (hamburger and retail sauce from a jar, haven't made any homemade from the garden this year), garlic/cheese bread (leftover hotdog buns), and cucumbers w/onions for salad.  Sounds pitiful, tasted great.


----------



## Angela

Taco Bueno with the daughter and gkids... not the best choice in food, but I loved the company!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Oreos.


----------



## Bane766

Whatever the Chow Hall is serving.  It's usually Fried Chicken on Thurs, but I ate that during lunch (while watching the A team, good movie btw), so we'll see what they have for dinner.


----------



## JoeMitchell

It's Thursday, so like every Thursday for the past decade, my wife is making yummy wings for dinner.

Yummy Wings!  Still yummy after ten years.  Yummier even, as she's improved the recipe over time, making them hotter, crispier, and even less fattening when she figured out how to make them just as good by baking rather than deep frying.  Yummy Wings!


----------



## Susan in VA

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Oreos.


LOL! Are you sure you didn't mean to post in the Snackage thread?  

(Although, if you really had Oreos for dinner, my DD wants to have dinner at your house.)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Took seven hours to get to Boston. Dinner might be popcorn and peanut butter cookies in the motel room.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Took seven hours to get to Boston. Dinner might be popcorn and peanut butter cookies in the motel room.


Whatcha doin' in Boston? Who'd want to go there?


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington said:


> Whatcha doin' in Boston? Who'd want to go there?


Can I use this for the random question thread? I'm bored without a Kindle and running out of things to say.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jeff said:


> Can I use this for the random question thread?


With proper attribution. . .

And you can use _that_ for the random question thread too!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I have taken my 84 year old Father to see his 85 year old sister. Dad's side of the family is from Salem (as is Dad). So we're in Salem (actually in Danvers and Beverly). My aunt is an author and poet - I dedicated the Nan Tu to her. As a poet  (it runs in the family - we descend from Robert Herrick - gather ye rosebuds  ), she is phenomenal. My cousins are all older than me, so I always return from New England felling really, really young.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I had grilled Alaskan cod, garlic mashed potatoes, andclam chowder! The chowder came highly recommended by an acquaintance, but was merely okay. Good seafood overall, though.


----------



## loonlover

Tossed salad and cold chicken.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Susan in VA said:


> LOL! Are you sure you didn't mean to post in the Snackage thread?
> 
> (Although, if you really had Oreos for dinner, my DD wants to have dinner at your house.)


Nope. That's really what I had for dinner yesterday. I had a big lunch, so I really wasn't hungry for dinner.

Dawn


----------



## drenee

Special K.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I have taken my 84 year old Father to see his 85 year old sister. Dad's side of the family is from Salem (as is Dad). So we're in Salem (actually in Danvers and Beverly). My aunt is an author and poet - I dedicated the Nan Tu to her. As a poet (it runs in the family - we descend from Robert Herrick - gather ye rosebuds ), she is phenomenal. My cousins are all older than me, so I always return from New England felling really, really young.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Just wondered. 

And Robert Herrick was a Jeopardy answer the other night. . . the question was about 'gather ye rosebuds'. . . . . .thought of you. . .


----------



## telracs

Balsamic chicken sandwich.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just wondered.
> 
> And Robert Herrick was a Jeopardy answer the other night. . . the question was about 'gather ye rosebuds'. . . . . .thought of you. . .


  That garlard gets ever bigger.

Wound up having Dominoes delivered to the motel. I had a Buffalo chicken sandwich, while Dad has a Philly cheese steak. Must say, it was delicious!

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Didn't feel much like cooking, so we had the easiest dinner ever.  

One package of turkey bacon, chopped and browned in olive oil
One package of pasta, cooked
Half a bag of frozen peas, briefly defrosted
Stir together and add one splash of soy sauce

Enough for dinner tonight plus leftovers.


----------



## Jeff

Corned-beef hash and salmonella eggs on English muffins with Hollandaise sauce. (Irish eggs Benedict)


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> Corned-beef hash and salmonella eggs on English muffins with Hollandaise sauce. (Irish eggs Benedict)


That sounds yummy! I'll have to try that. Do you use homemade Hollandaise or something bought?


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> That sounds yummy! I'll have to try that. Do you use homemade Hollandaise or something bought?


I buy the packaged mix. You just whisk in milk and butter.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Susan in VA said:


> Didn't feel much like cooking, so we had the easiest dinner ever.


Cookies?


----------



## Susan in VA




----------



## Dawn McCullough White

I guess I'd better add that I don't feed my 3yr old cookies for dinner.  He actually went to bed before I broke out the dinner cookies.


----------



## Cyndi

Oven roasted vegetables: potato, bell pepper, zuchini, squash, mushrooms, onion drizzled with olive oil and seasoned with Mrs. Dash
Toss veggies with bow-tie pasta and organic goat cheese.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Last night we had ostrich sausages, which sounds like a set-up line for a joke. Feel free.  Had them with tomatoes, sweet peppers, and brussels sprouts.

Tonight: coq au vin. Yum!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmm. . . .time to figure that out, isn't it. . . .hmmm. . . .


----------



## Tip10

Wherever the Girl and her friend decide to go before DW, DD, friend and I head off to the baseball game tonight.  It certainly won't be them $12 hotdogs though!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. . . .time to figure that out, isn't it. . . .hmmm. . . .


Chicken in red wine. Mine's not a true coq au vin, but it *is* yummy.


----------



## Susan in VA

Who knows....

Something uncomplicated, anyway.  Don't feel like cooking.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

LOBSTER ROLL. YIPPEE.

Edward C. Intocrustaceanson


----------



## loonlover

Leftover Pasta Salad and BBQ wings from Papa John's.


----------



## crebel

Skipped supper tonight and went straight to the Margaritas.


----------



## Susan in VA

crebel said:


> Skipped supper tonight and went straight to the Margaritas.


Uh-oh.... bad day? I thought you had good news from the vet today?

Guess I'd better go check the thump thread.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

*My DW grand spegetts with garlic bread...yippeee er grumble grumble*


----------



## Annalog

Organics Chicken Broth, Martinelli's Gold Medal Apple Juice, Vernors ginger ale, and GaviLite-G (polyethylene glycol plus electrolites). Yummmy! (Except for the last one!)


----------



## telracs

tofu pad thai and tof pad see ew.


----------



## loonlover

Ramen noodle frittata


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Beef Stroganoff and a baked potato with butter and sour cream. (I start Weight Watchers next Wednesday). Bring on so more sour cream . . . time, she is a fleetin'



Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Leftover chicken fried rice.


----------



## kcmay

Tomorrow I'm putting chicken in the crock pot with 1 cup Dr. Pepper, 1 sliced onion and 1 cup ketchup. Mmmm! (Most people make it with Coke, but I don't like Coke).


----------



## kcmay

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Beef Stroganoff and a baked potato with butter and sour cream. (I start Weight Watchers next Wednesday).


Weight watchers is awesome!


----------



## Annalog

Mom's brown rice with chicken and vegetables


----------



## JoeMitchell

Diced boneless chicken cooked in spaghetti sauce spread over white rice.  Something my wife threw together in a pinch.  It was actually pretty good.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

cajun dirty rice


----------



## intinst

Bar-B-Que ribs, ear of corn with oven fried potatoes. Gonna have a Pecan bar from Fresh Market for dessert.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Bar-B-Que ribs, ear of corn with oven fried potatoes. Gonna have a Pecan bar from Fresh Market for dessert.


sounds yummy.

i got a cheese calzone and a diet cherry pepsi.


----------



## Annalog

Chicken Saltimboca, green beans with onions, and mashed potatoes with wasabi. (Tasty and low cal way to eat mashed potatoes - no need for butter, gravy, or cheese.  )


----------



## CCrooks

Beans and rice.


----------



## luvmy4brats

My best friend took me out to dinner tonight. I had a chimichanga, beans, and rice. For dessert I had sopapillas with tons of honey and sugar on them.

I'm stuffed and happy. Real mexican food is hard to come by on the east coast. I take advantage of being in Vegas when I can.


----------



## rla1996

CCrooks said:


> Beans and rice.


What? No tortilla?  Is it possible to have beans and rice without tortilla? If so I'll have to tell my mom about it right away.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

beef  chili


----------



## Brenda Carroll

vikingwarrior22 said:


> beef chili


What?!!! No Way!!! I'm cooking chili! When did you start yours? Oh, yeah, you don't cook, do you?  When did your DW start yours? I bet mine was cooking first.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I went to Sam's Club yesterday and picked up a couple of bags of chicken florentine in the freezer section. Ten minutes of stirring in the frying pan and we had a really delicious meal.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I've been on Weight Watchers for the second week, so tnight is Hunan Beef with etamame, 1/2 a Klodike Bar and 2 slices of weightwatcher toast with a hint of fat free Promise butter (and a salad, dressing to be determined). I only need to loose 140 pounds, this time. I should go back on the American Gulag diet.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Good luck with the diet, Ed.  I need to do something, but it's hard.  You know the drill.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Brendan Carroll said:


> What?!!! No Way!!! I'm cooking chili! When did you start yours? Oh, yeah, you don't cook, do you?  When did your DW start yours? I bet mine was cooking first.


yours called mine and told her you were getting canned chili its not not even Wolf Brand... sucker


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I've been on Weight Watchers for the second week, so tnight is Hunan Beef with etamame, 1/2 a Klodike Bar and 2 slices of weightwatcher toast with a hint of fat free Promise butter (and a salad, dressing to be determined). I only need to loose 140 pounds, this time. I should go back on the American Gulag diet.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Good luck with that diet, Ed! Keep us posted.


----------



## Karen

Home made lasagna


----------



## Geoffrey

We're having spaghetti and tornado warnings.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Geoffrey said:


> We're having spaghetti and tornado warnings.


Spaghetti sounds good. Tornados, not so much...


----------



## telracs

asian chile chicken salad.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks all. I've lost at least 500 pounds in my life, so this is what's needed so I can live to write my next 13 books.   I'm starting at 272 lbs and heading for 130 lbs. When I was in the Army, I went from 270 to 160 in 6 weeks.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Love the thread and Lasagna sounds delicious, as does spaghetti, but like Ed I'm dieting so none of that works.  Had barbequed ribs and steamed vegetables with a light cheese sauce.  This is my third week of a modified low carb diet, and no scale.  I have no clue how much I've lost, but I can zip my jeans standing up.


----------



## VictoriaP

No diet here currently, and it shows...pasta carbonara with chicken and apple sausage, bacon, and sauteed Braeburn apples/Bosc pears.  We're making a big batch and freezing half for later.  Hubby's cooking it right now, I'm sitting back and drooling.    

Our cooking habits have completely changed since discovering the Epicurious app on the iPad.  Thank heavens we don't do this every night or I'd be really in trouble!  Tomorrow night will be a little healthier, spicy peach chipotle barbecued chicken and salad.  We have some amazing peaches I picked up today for that.


----------



## Susan in VA

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Thanks all. I've lost at least 500 pounds in my life, so this is what's needed so I can live to write my next 13 books.  I'm starting at 272 lbs and heading for 130 lbs. When I was in the Army, I went from 270 to 160 in 6 weeks.
> 
> Ed Patterson


_130??_ Please say that's a typo. You'd be skin and bones.


----------



## NogDog

I had hot dogs for supper tonight. But they were chicken dogs on whole wheat buns, and with low-sugar ketchup, even (and regular brown mustard), so they were healthy, right?


----------



## Susan in VA

NogDog said:


> I had hot dogs for supper tonight. But they were chicken dogs on whole wheat buns, and with low-sugar ketchup, even (and regular brown mustard), so they were healthy, right?


Supposedly ketchup counts as a vegetable...


----------



## NogDog

Susan in VA said:


> Supposedly ketchup counts as a vegetable...


Awesome. Plus, I had a glass of cran-grape juice, so it was a complete meal.


----------



## Susan in VA

T.L. Haddix said:


> If it comes through the car window, it isn't food, and if it wasn't food 100 years ago, it sure isn't now.


I like that! That should be on one of those kitchen plaques.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Susan in VA said:


> _130??_ Please say that's a typo. You'd be skin and bones.


Not a typo. 130 at least is what I'm suppose to weight, between 132-160.

Ed Patterson


----------



## NogDog

T.L. Haddix said:


> Oh, NogDog, NOOOOOOOOO!!!! Processed food is not healthy, and I don't care what the label says! Low-fat food is loaded with stuff that kills you. If it comes through the car window, it isn't food, and if it wasn't food 100 years ago, it sure isn't now. Follow that credo, eat small portions of carbs, lean meats and tons of fresh fruit and veggies, and the weight will fall off. Yes, it is more expensive initially, but after a very short period of time, you'll be eating less, feeling better..... okay, getting off my soap box now. Sorry.


No car windows were involved, nor any other access to a fast food joint. Only access to my refrigerator and pantry were required.

And thank you, but at almost 54 years old, well read, etc., etc., and so forth, I know all about everyone's dietary beliefs, rules, etc., and am willing to live by my own life-style choices.


----------



## kcmay

A friend shared this recipe with me yesterday so I decided to try it:
http://www.halfmysize.com/index.php/recipes/oven-ranch-chicken

It's absolutely delicious! I have a Nu-wave Oven, which made it that much yummier.


----------



## telracs

steak wrap with french fries.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> frito pie


more chili talk?


----------



## loonlover

Bacon, eggs, and toast.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Applesbee's - Steak and Portabello mushrooms (from their WeightWatcher selections 7 points).  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Going retro tonight: fondue.


----------



## telracs

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Going retro tonight: fondue.


cheese or chocolate?


Spoiler



we all know my weakness for chocolate


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

scarlet said:


> cheese or chocolate?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> we all know my weakness for chocolate


Cheese tonight, but a chocolate one is in my near future.


----------



## crebel

Oh my goodness, I could model for a buddha statue.  Our local store had cracked crab claws for $5.99/lb.  DH and I just ate 3 pounds along with crusty french bread, melted butter for dipping (duh), and I have had 3, okay 4, glasses of Rombauer chardonnay,  Life is good.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

The chocolate fondue predicted above did eventuate.  And my goodness, it was yummy.

Before that: fish stew. Very nice indeed.


----------



## telracs

chicken orzo soup and then chicken marsala over rice.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I went to a crab feast tonight. I had crabs, crabs, corn on the cob, crabs, more crabs and cake.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

luvmy4brats said:


> I went to a crab feast tonight. I had crabs, crabs, corn on the cob, crabs, more crabs and cake.


My cousin in Baltimore does a family crab feast every year. . . .got a call from his sister last night that he should be sending out info for this year's party pretty soon. . . .he always makes a wonderful crab soup, and there's plenty of beer and dessert.

My mother always figured that eating crabs was particularly good for you as you expend more energy getting at the meat then you consume in actual calories.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Mad Ethel Vane said:


> I went to a crab feast tonight. I had crabs, crabs, corn on the cob, crabs, more crabs and cake.


And was that "crab" cakes by chance?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kindled Spirit said:


> And was that "crab" cakes by chance?


Nope. No crab cake. Just lots of steamed Chesapeake crabs smothered in Old Bay seasoning.


----------



## egh34

Neighborhood fish fry (croppie), very fun night with band, food and beverages!


----------



## NogDog

Leftover roast loin of pork from a nearby restaurant where we celebrated my sister's birthday yesterday, along with a roll and piece of cornbread I stuck in the take-home box. Added some cinnamon applesauce and a diet orange soda, and was very satisfied.


----------



## Holly A Hook

Tonight it's a huge piece of smoked salmon I threw in the oven for 10 minutes and some instant mashed potatoes.  

Tomorrow--who knows?


----------



## Annalog

Breaded pork cutlets with pasta and marinara sauce


----------



## Maker

Cereal. Honey Bunches of Oats -- two bowls though!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Chocolate cake.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Burgers with fried onions.  I'm cooking tonight.  Tomorrow, my wife's yummy wings and survivor on TV.


----------



## telracs

Maker said:


> Cereal. Honey Bunches of Oats -- two bowls though!


That was lunch. Dinner is left over thai curry.


----------



## Pawz4me

Baked chicken, mashed potatoes, steamed green beans and pumpkin pie cake.


----------



## loonlover

Roast beef and a baked potato.


----------



## Annalog

French toast made with whole wheat bread and eggs laid by my chickens and topped with sliced fresh strawberries that had been tossed with a little powdered sugar.


----------



## Rita

Annalog said:


> French toast made with whole wheat bread and eggs laid by my chickens and topped with sliced fresh strawberries that had been tossed with a little powdered sugar.


That sounds so wonderful!! I haven't had french toast in years.


----------



## Annalog

Rita said:


> That sounds so wonderful!! I haven't had french toast in years.


While I was eating my french toast, I saw that the "How To of the Day" on iGoogle was about making french toast.  However, I use my mom's recipe which has very little milk compared to most of the recipes I have seen. The recipe on the "How To" page said to use 1/3 cup of milk per egg! I used less than 1/3 cup total for seven pullet eggs (well, probably the equivalent of 5 large eggs). I always add vanilla and only add cinnamon when DH requests it. When the egg/milk mixture does not have as much milk, it is possible to use fresh bread for the french toast.


----------



## loonlover

A grilled ham and cheese sandwich (fixed by Intinst while I was on my way home from the Hank Williams, Jr. concert) and some barbecue potato chips.


----------



## Annalog

Hash brown potatoes cooked with onion and scrambled eggs. (Eggs laid by my chickens. )


----------



## Annalog

French toast made with 9 grain bread


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hot dogs, pizza, mac and cheese, chili beans, Fritos, ice cream and cake!!! It's SATURDAY!!


----------



## kcmay

Ever had French Toast made with King's Hawaiian bread? Delicious! In fact, maybe that's what I'll have today.


----------



## telracs

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hot dogs, pizza, mac and cheese, chili beans, Fritos, ice cream and cake!!! It's SATURDAY!!


And antacid for dessert?


----------



## Annalog

green chili pork and rice pilaf with homemade baked custard for dessert


----------



## cargalmn

For the first time, I'm making spaghetti squash for dinner tonight!  We're going old school and just putting regular jarred spaghetti sauce on it (augmented by sauté'd carrots, mushrooms & onions)...very excited for DH to get home so we can EAT!


----------



## crebel

^^ Spaghetti squash is a great substitute for pasta.

I fixed Zatarains Carribean Rice with chunks of smoked sausage and a salad.


----------



## Susan in VA

Pesto spaghetti, made with basil from the garden.


----------



## Rita

We had loaded baked potato soup and boy was it great!


----------



## telracs

pizza


----------



## Annalog

I fixed a scramble of hash browns, onions, sausage, and scrambled eggs for dinner tonight. We will have egg custard for dessert. (I love my hens; they are very good girls. )


----------



## loonlover

Leftovers:  meatloaf and scalloped potatoes


----------



## lonestar

brown rice and broccoli- spiced up a little.  It was good.


----------



## loonlover

Intinst is fixing sloppy joes and oven fries.


----------



## NogDog

loonlover said:


> Intinst is fixing sloppy joes and oven fries.


Yummy, I'll be over in a sec. Uh...what are your transporter coordinates?



Actually, I just finished some General Tso's chicken and fried rice picked up at the grocery store's take-out section.


----------



## telracs

penne in pesto sauce with chicken.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Daughter and SiL took me out for my birthday. Eggplant appetizer; roasted red potatoes, asparagus, and veal marsala. I'm stuffed.


----------



## telracs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Daughter and SiL took me out for my birthday. Eggplant appetizer; roasted red potatoes, asparagus, and veal marsala. I'm stuffed.


no cake?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scarlet said:


> no cake?


No room!


----------



## kcmay

Chicken breast strips seasoned and floured, cooked in my NuWave oven until almost done, then slathered in Buffalo sauce and cooked the rest of the way. MMMM!!! Wings done this way are great, too.


----------



## egh34

Still nice enough to grill outside, so salmon on the grill, rice and asparagus.


----------



## Cindy416

I'm making some hot turkey sandwiches the way that we've made them at my church for years. They're made of cut-up and shredded turkey breast, onions, celery, butter (of course), turkey broth, and fresh breadcrumbs. They really hit the spot, and we usually sell out of them at our church sales.  I made pecan pie and hot coffee chocolate cake yesterday for the sale, and have some for home, so my husband will love those. (I'll watch him eat them since I was unable to remove the calories successfully.) Think I'll bake an either a spaghetti squash or an acorn squash, too.


----------



## NogDog

Went to Olive Garden for my Dad's birthday dinner (a couple days early) and had the "Tour of Italy": chicken parmesan, fettuccine Alfredo, and lasagna.

I'm stuffed.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Stouffer's macaroni and cheese....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The Hooded Claw said:


> Stouffer's macaroni and cheese....


I love Stouggers mac & cheese. I especially like the crunchy parts when you cook it in the oven and let the edges get all crispy.

Had leftovers from last night's birthday dinner. Added a veggie and it was good.


----------



## telracs

went for Japanese.  tempura chicken, beef skewers, a Philadelphia roll, fried rice and miso soup.


----------



## Susan in VA

"Rainbow Rice"  --  my version of chicken fried rice  --  uses up all sorts of leftover bits and pieces.  Rice, chicken, maybe a little bacon, peas and carrots (or maybe corn), a little parsley, maybe a scrambled egg mixed in  --  a little soy sauce and it's done.  And if there's any left it works as a cold salad for the next day's lunch.


----------



## lonestar

corn dogs


----------



## vikingwarrior22

freeeyed chickin livers


----------



## patinagle

Something with shrimp.  Haven't figured out what yet.  (not pasta - had pasta last night)


----------



## Rita

We're having chili and pimiento cheese sandwiches. I love cold weather foods!!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I'm thinking either Tomato & Rice Soup with Grilled Cheese Sandwiches, or Beef Tips over Egg Noodles. Have to see what I feel like having in a few hours.


----------



## dnagirl

Chicken and steak fajitas.


----------



## ZankerH

Mandarin orange and banana slices with cereal in milk yoghurt.


----------



## telracs

chicken ranchero nachos.


----------



## Aravis60

I'm going out somewhere, but I haven't decided where yet. Hubby just got home and I'm trying to get him to pick.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Chicken Creole over rice.


----------



## loonlover

Leftover beef tips and noodles.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Chicken and dumplings.


----------



## egh34

some kind of soup...maybe invented, maybe copied, not sure, but four our first truly fall weekend here, soup it is!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

hot n spicey ramen noodles-shrimp flavored (6 bags) with canned chicken breast/rotel tomatoes/and mushrooms along with griiled cheese sandwhiches...


----------



## lonestar

cereal tonight


----------



## telracs

ben and jerry's mudpie ice cream.


----------



## CandyTX

I'll just show (off) you... my hubby makes dinner most nights, I take photos now and then if they are food.com recipes  It's my "other" hobby.

















Thanks to Flickr (obligatory)


----------



## KindleChickie

Panera Bread for me. I had the two-for with black bean soup and Fiji apple salad with hot tea. Yummy!


----------



## telracs

chicken soup and chicken wings


----------



## cc84

Tonight we had fish&chips from the fish shop. And tomorrow it's Chinese stir fry! i love it


----------



## kindleworm

Going to make veal meatballs in a white mushroom sauce to be served over rice.


----------



## CandyTX

We had chicken, mushrooms and wilted spinach in a white wine sauce over rice with left over homemade rolls from last night.


----------



## DLs Niece

Fish and chips here. Beer batter.... yummy!


----------



## telracs

the chicken soup become lunch and i bought a chicken teriyaki sandwich for dinner.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Bob Evans turkey dinner with pumpkin bread.


----------



## Angela

Chicken Kiev and rice pilaf... hubby came home early for the holidays so I got to cook dinner!!


----------



## telracs

sicilian pizza.


----------



## lonestar

I had a late and very filling lunch so I had some potato chips tonight.  Very healthy.


----------



## CandyTX

Date night with hubby at Gumbo's restaurant. Yummy, a little overpriced, disappointed that hostess sat us near kids. (I have kids, I'm okay with them going to nice places, but when it's just me and hubby without our kids, please separate us LOL)


----------



## kcmay

Spare ribs. I pull the membrane off the back, rub generously with a store-bought pork rub, then cook for 6 hours or so in the crock pot. During the last hour, I dribble some barbecue sauce on them. They come out tender, juicy and delicious! I can smell them cooking and I'm getting hungry. MMMM-M!


----------



## intinst

T bone steak, baked sweet potato, fruit salad.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> T bone steak, baked sweet potato, fruit salad.


Oh, man, I'd love that!


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> Oh, man, I'd love that!


Come on down, we'll grill one up for you!


----------



## Barbiedull

intinst said:


> T bone steak, baked sweet potato, fruit salad.


YUMMY!!


----------



## intinst

Barbiedull said:


> YUMMY!!


Come on down, we'll grill one up for you, too!


----------



## Barbiedull

intinst said:


> Come on down, we'll grill one up for you, too!


It sounds worth the trip!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Turkey pot pie is in the oven.


----------



## telracs

So tempting....

I guess this means I stopping off at the Greek place on the way home and getting a ribeye steak for dinner.


----------



## lonestar

intinst said:


> T bone steak, baked sweet potato, fruit salad.


Arkansas isn't TOO far from north Texas. That sounds so good. Tonight we are going out to eat at our favorite Mexican restaurant. Very good food there. Tomorrow is cooking day- meatloaf adapted from a Paula Deen recipe. Baked sweet potatoes and some of the cream cheese pecan pie I made yesterday. Getting hungry. Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## Barbiedull

lonestar said:


> Tomorrow is cooking day- meatloaf adapted from a Paula Deen recipe. Baked sweet potatoes and some of the cream cheese pecan pie I made yesterday. Getting hungry. Have a great evening everyone.


 It all sounds good too! We had pizza last night, so I went really low calorie tonight to try to make up some of the damage.


----------



## CandyTX

Hubby made homemade pizza last night (he makes the crust and sauce too). Tonight the kids are going to a party so we're going to stay home, watch a movie (Kick A$$) and order Chinese in. I've been craving chinese.


----------



## Barbiedull

Enjoy your night Candy!


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Turkey pot pie is in the oven.


HEY! What were you doing peeking into my kitchen?? 

Dessert was some leftover gingerbread.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

BBQ sandwiches (gotta use the leftovers from the brisket from the night before) and potato skins. A little spinach salad to start with.


----------



## WestofMars

Ooh, those BBQ sandwiches sound good. Looks like we're making quesadillas, custom made to each family member. Although I just heard a vote for pizza. Aargh.


----------



## intinst

Looks like a hamburger and fries night.


----------



## loonlover

Went with hamburgers and chips instead of the fries.  Plan on making apple crisp later.


----------



## Geoffrey

Chicken vindaloo with pomegranate martinis just because ....


----------



## telracs

S'mores ice cream.


----------



## lonestar

The Bacon Cheeseburger Meatloaf was gooooooooooooooooood!.  I also made skillet cornbread.  It was okay.  I had never made cornbread in an iron skillet.  Now I have and it doesn't seem like a big deal.  My cornbread muffins are better.  Baked sweet potatoes were great.  I'm still full.


----------



## CandyTX

Went out with friends to a local pho place, had calamari and bamboo shoots with a great (but spicy!) satay sauce. Hubby made homemade veggie soup for him and the kids so I'm having that lunch tomorrow


----------



## kindleworm

whole roasted chicken and fresh broccoli


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Farm Bureau dinner tonight (farming's my real job). Barbecued tri-tip, a sausage risotto, roasted broccolini, spinach salad, garlic bread and strawberry shortcake.


----------



## lonestar

Honey crisp apple, cheese, almonds.


----------



## Susan in VA

Pizza split three ways:  mushrooms and cheese for the Kiddo, plain cheese for her dad, tuna for me (no cheese).


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

The teenager had two teeth pulled yesterday for orthodontic reasons, so I'm feeling sorry for him and cooking one of his favorites: Homemade chicken noodle soup with celery and carrots.  Mmmm...


----------



## telracs

Chicken rice soup and chicken wings.


----------



## JenniferShirk

Cajun shrimp

It's an easy shrimp and rice meal that only takes 20 minutes!


----------



## terryr

Vegetable soup. My birds helped chop up the veg, and it's cooking right now and starting to smell good.


----------



## drenee

Chili and seasoned fries.
deb


----------



## Cindy416

Chili and grilled cheese or grilled ham and cheese here. It just started snowing (huge flakes!), and it looks like a perfect night for a hearty bowl of chili.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

NY strip steak, mashed potatoes, broccoli.


----------



## telracs

I think I'm ordering Chinese....


----------



## Cindy416

scarlet said:


> I think I'm ordering Chinese....


You can NEVER go wrong with Chinese, as far as I'm concerned. In fact, that's what I had for lunch yesterday.


----------



## JenniferShirk

I'm making white bean and kale soup tonight. http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Kale-and-White-Bean-Soup-106153

(it does have smoked sausage in it too) 

It's my first time making it. Wish me luck...


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

23rd anniversary, so we're heading out to the California pizza place.  To cancel out the healthy veggies, we'll make sure they load it up with cheese!


----------



## theaatkinson

homemade chicken thai soup and biscuits. yum.


----------



## drenee

Frosted Flakes.  
Please don't judge me.
deb


----------



## JenniferShirk

drenee said:


> Frosted Flakes.
> Please don't judge me.
> deb


lol!!


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> Frosted Flakes.
> Please don't judge me.
> deb


Breakfast for dinner is well within the scarlet book of etiquette.

I got vegetable dumplings and chicken rice soup last night and today is a steak wrap and fries.

And Jennifer, good luck with the soup!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Made corned beef with rice and sweet corn


----------



## vikingwarrior22

"Porkypineballs" in tomato sauce (ground beef,bell peppers,salt pepper a dash of garlic,mixed with cooked white rice then baked with tomato sauce covering meat balls and topped with bell pepper strips) served on a bed of rice with sauce...fresh sunshine brewed tea...and nanner pudding


----------



## kindleworm

Making continental goulash over rice.


----------



## telracs

vikingwarrior22 said:


> "Porkypineballs" in tomato sauce (ground beef,bell peppers,salt pepper a dash of garlic,mixed with cooked white rice then baked with tomato sauce covering meat balls and topped with bell pepper strips) served on a bed of rice with sauce...fresh sunshine brewed tea...and nanner pudding


my mother made them without the peppers, and we called them porcupine balls, and boy that brings back memories.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

So far it's potato chips...  I should probably take myself into the kitchen and find something of substance to eat.

Dawn


----------



## VictoriaP

Vegas_Asian said:


> Made corned beef with rice and sweet corn


Mmmm...corned beef. Love that stuff.

Tonight, it's chicken with chive and Dijon mustard sauce (Epicurious has the recipe), along with chicken rice a roni and Caesar salad. It's almost ready, and I'm starved!


----------



## Alain Gomez

Homemade pirogies and salad


----------



## terryr

microwaved potato with olive oil and pepper.


----------



## kcmay

I made Taco Bake tonight. It was yummy!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Just me for dinner tonight, so I settled on crackers with a cheeseball spread. 

I make porcupine balls with beef rice a roni. My kids LOVE it.


----------



## Tripp

What a coincidence,  I made porcupine meatballs 2 or 3 nights ago in my new pressure cooker.  Tonight, I made white chicken chili in the cooker.  Very good.


----------



## terryr

I didn't realize porcupine was so popular!


----------



## telracs

terryr said:


> I didn't realize porcupine was so popular!


Only the


Spoiler



balls


----------



## Barbiedull

scarlet said:


> Only the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> balls





Spoiler



We have a turkey testicle festival here. Seriously. Deep fried....


----------



## Trilby

Planning on making my Homemade Mac & Cheese....will use Cabot Seriously Sharp Cheddar.


----------



## theaatkinson

never heard of porcupine balls....hmmm. sounds, erm. yummy?

I made marsala chicken with coconut milk instead of cream. very yummy


----------



## loonlover

Taco salad


----------



## kindleworm

We had roasted chicken, potato dumplings and homemade cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

My honey and I are going to Bonefish Grill for dinner tonight. Can't wait!


----------



## egh34

Chili kind of day...


----------



## hsuthard

Great ideas! Either chili or homemade Mac n cheese here, maybe both.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Tonight we're having chilaquiles, beans and rice, sauteed brussel sprouts and salad. I realize that a lot of people have psychological issues with brussel sprouts, but they honestly are pretty tasty.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Christopher Bunn said:


> Tonight we're having chilaquiles, beans and rice, sauteed brussel sprouts and salad. I realize that a lot of people have psychological issues with brussel sprouts, but they honestly are pretty tasty.


What are chilaquiles?


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Chilaquiles is a Mexican casserole. It's reasonably flexible, but you typically layer corn tortillas, cheese, onions, a mild enchilada sauce, repeat that several times, top with sour cream and then bake. Comfort food.


----------



## CandyTX

Well, I was supposed to put a whole chicken in the crockpot, but when I opened it, it didn't smell right, so I tossed it. I then just threw in some chicken breasts, but the paprika didn't have a shaker top so I ended up dumping a LOT on it and then made it worse by thinking I'd just flip over the chicken. Well, then I put a little salt and used garlic salt and onion salt instead of powder so it's going to be too salty. A few hours later, I realize it was still frozen when I stared and I should have just rinsed it all off and started over, but....

... yeah. This is why my husband does the cooking. It's still in the crockpot. I'm afraid to touch it. If it's gross, we'll order pizza. LOL

Sides? I really don't think I should even try at this point today. *laughing*


----------



## Hippie2MARS

A pot of beans, freshly baked potato bread and homemade peach cobbler.


----------



## leslieray

Gumbo, is what's for dinner!!! Great for this cold weather we are having!!


----------



## NogDog

Turkey/bean/cheese burritos -- a complete meal wrapped in a tortilla (when you include the cran/grape juice for the fruit course).


----------



## telracs

according to Cobbie, my dinner was a rubber ball.


----------



## Angela

Since there is still snow on the ground from yesterday, I will probably pull a serving of homemade chili out of the freezer for tonight, or perhaps beans and cornbread.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Spegs with spegs sauce my bf made for me an my family...It tastes like Olive Garden sauce !


----------



## JennaAnderson

Prison food. Complete recipe failure.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Prison Food!! Egad!!  Enough already.
I'm having Chicken and Dumplings.


----------



## crebel

Lobster ravioli (Trader Joes) with mushroom alfredo sauce, garlic bread and a salad.


----------



## egh34

Meatloaf...(as in don't let your meat....loaf, LOL!!)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Chicken... always chicken!


----------



## drenee

Whatever fiance's family fixes for football watching this afternoon.  I think I'm going to make a spinach and artichoke dip.  
I guess I better get to the store and get supplies.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Chili dogs, chips, nachos, BBQ beans... FOOTBALL FOOD!


----------



## crebel

Brendan Carroll said:


> Chicken... always chicken!


It isn't always chicken, but I am with you today, Brendan. A whole chicken is in the crockpot with potatoes, carrots, a turnip, zuchini, chipolini onions and fennel fronds (cleaned out the crisper drawer in the frig). In a couple of hours my house should smell wonderful.


----------



## drenee

Birds Eye Steamfresh lightly sauced penne and vegetables with alfredo sauce.  
Actually this is pretty good.  
deb


----------



## NogDog

Left-over meatloaf


----------



## Susan in VA

Weeeellll.... it was _going _to be something with fish and carrots, but yesterday DD's front tooth started being loose and so we revised dinner to be just pasta with tomato sauce.... and then today the _other_ front tooth started being loose... so I think dinners for the near future are going to include a great deal of pasta and mashed potatoes and such...


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

My hubby made BBQ ribs with my homemade BBQ sauce.  Broccoli and corn on the side!


----------



## telracs

bistro salad


----------



## Teinouji

Barley Chicken


----------



## Christopher Bunn

We made hash browns, bacon, and one of those baked Belgian waffles with sauteed apples on top. A breakfast-dinner. Yum.


----------



## loonlover

Since I was working, it was a peanut butter sandwich and Cheetos.  I was lucky - I got it all eaten without receiving a call over the radio.


----------



## drenee

Cube steak, mashed red potatoes, gravy and green beans.
deb


----------



## WestofMars

I suspect tonight will either be pizza or those frozen finger foods our kids subsit on between ages 3-7. Anything easy to eat while watching the Steelers tonight.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Special treat for company:

    Marinated Beet salad with horseradish dressing
    Blackened Mushrooms in cream sauce served over wild rice 
    Cheesecake and (home roasted) coffee

Yum !!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

A simple marinara is simmering... making lasagna and American Chop Suey to last the week.


----------



## crebel

NapCat said:


> Special treat for company:
> 
> Marinated Beet salad with horseradish dressing
> Blackened Mushrooms in cream sauce served over wild rice
> Cheesecake and (home roasted) coffee
> 
> Yum !!


Sounds great. Care to share the recipe for marinated beet salad in horseradish dressing?


----------



## Melbre

Barbecue ribs in the crockpot, some sort of potatoes and salad


----------



## drenee

leftovers.
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> Sounds great. Care to share the recipe for marinated beet salad in horseradish dressing?


Sure, Thanks for asking !!

Prep: ...Marinate sliced pickled beets in Italian salad dressing (several hours or overnight in the fridge); 
...Mix creamy horseradish with mayonnaise (add your favorite spice; rosemary, thyme, Caribbean jerk, white pepper, etc)
...Slice a red onion

To serve: ...chill salad plates
...arrange romaine (or your favorite) lettuce
...add a layer of red onions
...add a layer of (drained) beets
...add a generous daub of horseradish sauce
...garnish and serve

Enjoy !!

Have a great day
Walter


----------



## crebel

NapCat said:


> Sure, Thanks for asking !!
> 
> Prep: ...Marinate sliced pickled beets in Italian salad dressing (several hours or overnight in the fridge);
> ...Mix creamy horseradish with mayonnaise (add your favorite spice; rosemary, thyme, Caribbean jerk, white pepper, etc)
> ...Slice a red onion
> 
> To serve: ...chill salad plates
> ...arrange romaine (or your favorite) lettuce
> ...add a layer of red onions
> ...add a layer of (drained) beets
> ...add a generous daub of horseradish sauce
> ...garnish and serve
> 
> Enjoy !!
> 
> Have a great day
> Walter


Thanks, Walter. Looking forward to trying it some evening when DH is not home. He despises beets in any form. I could eat them until they come out of my ears.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Chicken and stuffing casserole...and some kind of vegetable!


----------



## CandyTX

Leftovers... there's burgers and soup in there... tomorrow we're doing crockpot beef roast.


----------



## Jane917

I simmered a beef stock all night in my slow cooker for Beef Pho. The rest is very easy.....slice meat, get veggies ready, enjoy.


----------



## telracs

we went out for dinner. i have a


Spoiler



fake


 bbq beef sandwich and sweet potato fries.


----------



## matt youngmark

We've been cooking up a giant pot of homemade chili all day... from the size of it, actually, it may wind up being dinner fro the rest of the week.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I had two pieces of my lasagna... it was fantastic!

I made enough sauce for a two pounds of mac and burg, and for the lasagna. Very good to know the next time I decide that my house will smell like Parma, Italy.


----------



## WestofMars

I might need to make another pot of chili... just having the craving.

We did BBQ chicken and black bean burritos tonight. It's one the kids will actually eat. I don't argue with THOSE sorts of meals.


----------



## lonestar

Went out to eat with a friend I had not seen in a while.  Tacos al carbon. Arroz y frijoles.  Guacamole.  It was delicious.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Chicken baked under lemon slices, garlic and kalamata olives. Steamed broccoli and cauliflower. Salad. And mac 'n cheese to keep the kiddos happy.


----------



## gajitldy

White chicken chili in the crockpot.

Diane


----------



## Indy

Dinner.  Hm.  I'm cooking for the rest of the week plus the weekend.  (I have to work. I don't cook while working, they are not compatible.)

So we have leftover sheperd's pie in the fridge.  Some dude decided I am cute so I got a free POUND of salad mix at the grocery store (coupon, wtf am I gonna do with all that salad?).  So there will be salad with everything and I may take a bag to work and give it away.

I'm making brunswick stew today, that makes 1.5 gallons, most of which goes in the freezer.  Also I have a crockpot half full of vegetable barley soup with beef broth, that will be ready sometime tonight.  I have in mind making a meatloaf tomorrow with side of potatoes and blackeyed peas.  Or maybe just leave out the potatoes and we'll have salad and blackeyed peas.  

I have to remember to cook enough but not so much that there don't exist enough containers for it all.  Anyway, I have no clue what this bunch is gonna decide to eat tonight.  My daughter will want taco bell.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Porcupine meatballs with buttered noodles tonight.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Re-runs


----------



## Tip10

Marinated pork loin, broccoli and beets.


----------



## lonestar

tonight it was a glass of wine.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

lonestar said:


> tonight it was a glass of wine.


I nominate LONESTAR for the Gourmet-Meal-of-the-Week Award !!

Yeah Vino !!


----------



## Tatiana

Homemade Ham and Potato Soup and bread or biscuits.


----------



## drenee

lonestar said:


> tonight it was a glass of wine.


I second the nomination.

Nothing for me. I had a big lunch. I'm trying to get back to my two meals a day routine. 
When I eat breakfast, lunch and dinner that's all I feel like I'm doing; eating.
deb


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Chicken Fettuccine Alfredo tonight....


----------



## telracs

i couldn't decide if i wanted beef teriyaki or veggie dumplings, so I got both.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Mixed salad greens, grilled chicken fajita salad.  I thought my diet meal would sound better than it is/was/will be.


----------



## WestofMars

A three-cheese risotto-type dish made with orzo instead of arborio rice. We haven't made it since before kids; I am nervous how it'll go over.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

BBQ pork ribs (in the crockpot now), baked potato and salad.  YUM!


----------



## CandyTX

Make your own hoagie sandwich with leftover homemade veggie soup.


----------



## crebel

Manwiches and salad, courtesy of Chef Husband.


----------



## loonlover

Popeyes Fried Chicken and cole slaw.


----------



## originalgrissel

Did prep work on my Broccoli & Chicken Puff Pastry Braid with dill sauce early this afternoon so I could just slap it all together after both the kids were home & get them fed before my committee meeting at church. Pretty quick, makes a nice presentation & only takes 20 minutes to bake. It's amazing what one can achieve with a couple of cans of Cresent roll dough,frozen veggies & two chicken breasts. It was yummy!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

originalgrissel said:


> Did prep work on my Broccoli & Chicken Puff Pastry Braid with dill sauce early this afternoon so I could just slap it all together after both the kids were home & get them fed before my committee meeting at church. Pretty quick, makes a nice presentation & only takes 20 minutes to bake. It's amazing what one can achieve with a couple of cans of Cresent roll dough,frozen veggies & two chicken breasts. It was yummy!


That sounds wonderful !! How clever to "preassemble" everything. I am sure that makes a nice presentation indeed.....never occurred to me to use Crescent roll dough for a braid.

Thanks for the tip
Walter


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Grilled Butterfly Pork Chops, stuffed with wild rice topped with a creamy mushroom sauce
Garlic Asparagus
Spiced Applesauce

Home roasted Coffee and Cheesecake


----------



## Hippie2MARS

WestofMars said:


> A three-cheese risotto-type dish made with orzo instead of arborio rice. We haven't made it since before kids; I am nervous how it'll go over.


I definitely need the recipe for that...sounds delicious. I love orzo.



crebel said:


> Manwiches and salad, courtesy of Chef Husband.


Sloppy joes and tater tots tomorrow night. It may be simple, but it sure is good!


----------



## JoeMitchell

It's Thursday, so Yummy Wings tonight, as it's been for the past decade.  I still love them!

Actually we had to move it Wednesday, but we forgot this week.  Yummy Wings go with Survivor, and they moved Survivor to Wednesdays.  I'm looking forward to the new season.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

The kiddos wanted hot dogs, so we abandoned the sloppy joe plans and had chili dogs and tater tots instead. Not gourmet, but filling!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Headed out of town on business in the morning.....Sooooooo
Today is "Clean out the Fridge" Day.....

I know there are some really great things in there......but there are likely some horrible surprises hiding in the Tupperware and corners !  Ha !


----------



## JRTomlin

Something with no gluten.

GOD, I hate that. It really sucks. EVERYTHING GOOD HAS GLUTEN IN IT!!!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

JRTomlin said:


> Something with no gluten.
> 
> GOD, I hate that. It really sucks. EVERYTHING GOOD HAS GLUTEN IN IT!!!!


Hey JR...sorry about the gluten thing....I am diabetic and have similar restrictions......
looks like you and I are on the same page; Avatar-wise !!
Happy napcatcatnappin'

Walter (aka 'da NapCat)


----------



## JRTomlin

NapCat said:


> Hey JR...sorry about the gluten thing....I am diabetic and have similar restrictions......
> looks like you and I are on the same page; Avatar-wise !!
> Happy napcatcatnappin'
> 
> Walter (aka 'da NapCat)


The diabetic thing is even worse since ignoring it is more likely to put you in the hospital than my gluten thing--although the results are very much not fun in either case.

I shouldn't whine. You can adjust but I want a Girl Scout cookie! I know you can identify.

Hehe Love your avatar and happycatnappin' back at you.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Last night, we had roasted potatoes, sausage, sauerkraut and salad. It was pretty good.


----------



## patrisha w.

We had breakfast, sort of, for dinner tonight. I cut up some pre-nuked potatoes and browned them--actually, I browned them a little too much since I had to run to the bathroom in the middle of it. Then I quartered some mushrooms and sauteed them. The last step was to whip up three eggs with a lot of pepper and a little salt and about an inch of New York sharp cheddar which I cut into very small pieces. I poured the eggs into a very hot pan, added the mushrooms and some salsa and let it all turn into a yummy omelet! I added some toast and we both enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## telracs

chicken roll.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Shrimp stir fry.


----------



## drenee

NapCat said:


> Grilled Butterfly Pork Chops, stuffed with wild rice topped with a creamy mushroom sauce
> Garlic Asparagus
> Spiced Applesauce
> 
> Home roasted Coffee and Cheesecake


I want this for dinner.

I will end up with chicken something. I bought chicken yesterday but have no clue what to do with it.
deb

I made a pretty good chicken dish. Browned the chicken with some garlic powder, salt and pepper, glazed it with white wine, added a can of cream of mushroom soup and a package of Uncle Bens brown and wild rice. Surprisingly good.


----------



## crebel

Homemade Beef & Noodles with mashed potatoes and brussel sprouts cooked with pancetta & garlic in chicken broth.  There are no leftovers.


----------



## Susan in VA

^^  How do you prepare the Brussels sprouts?  I've been looking for a new idea for those....  Garlic and pancetta sounds good!


----------



## crebel

Susan in VA said:


> ^^ How do you prepare the Brussels sprouts? I've been looking for a new idea for those.... Garlic and pancetta sounds good!


Hmm, I don't have an actual recipe, but here is what I do:

a quart-sized bag of fresh brussel sprouts - trim off the stalk end and cut in half.
3 oz or so of pancetta, finely diced if it is thick, chopped if it is thin.
2 cloves garlic, chopped
1/2 - 1C chicken stock
1T olive oil + 1T butter

Heat the butter & oil in skillet over medium heat. Add the pancetta and saute for a couple of minutes, add the garlic and saute another minute or so. Add the sprouts and saute another 5 minutes or so. Pour in the broth and simmer until the sprouts are tender and broth reduces to coat them. Oh yes, I add some salt and pepper in there somewhere before the broth.

That is it. My 27 year old son, who has never like brussel sprouts, will eat the entire panfull if given the chance.


----------



## CandyTX

We went to my mother-in-law's house. She had chicken friend deer steak. I love venison but I cannot eat anything fried anymore, so I brought my husband's fabulous chicken salad and ate some on a few romaine leaves. Homemade mashed potatoes, a big salad and a little corn.

Tonight is.... ummmm... something.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just made a baked ziti and beef stew for the week.


----------



## loonlover

Steak, baked potato, and a  broccoli salad.


----------



## telracs

i ordered teriyaki beef sticks and white rice.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just had Irish stew -- left over from my meal last night at an Irish Pub in the area . . . . . .yum!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~Onion crusted Pork Chops
~Acorn Squash w/chutney
~Sauteed, Blackened Mushrooms in Cream Sauce
~Crusty Bread


----------



## kindlequeen

I'm having filet with brussels sprouts (sauteed in butter) and a side salad for dinner - my DH is cooking.  

I love brussels sprouts!  I do something similar with pancetta.  I cut the brussels sprouts in half (always trim the ends too) then toss them with pancetta, thinly sliced garlic, and minced onion in a baking dish, generously coat with olive oil and bake at 350 for about 35 minutes, stirring occasionally and adding more oil if necessary.  Pull them out when the sprouts are golden brown and add some fresh ground sea salt.  This is the easiest way I've found to make them delicious, plus it came out of Cooking Light so I feel less guilty eating this than the recipe below.  I'll have to try your version Crebel!

I also make them the way my father made them during my childhood.  Depending on the amount of sprouts, I usually dice and sautee 1/4 to 1/2 pack of bacon with 1/2 of a large onion (yellow and red both work well) in lots of oil.  Once the onion is caramelized and the bacon is crispy, I carefully pull it all out with a slotted spatula leaving all the oil in the pan (my husband uses a strainer when he does this recipe).  Let the pan cool for a minute so you don't burn yourself, then carefully add the sprouts with the cut side down.  Sautee for about 5 mins (till they start to get golden) then add about 1-2 tbsp of water and cover with a tight lid so they steam.  Once the sprouts are tender enough to spear with a fork, toss in the bacon and onions and serve.  

My DH didn't eat brussels sprouts before I made them for him with bacon, now he begs for them (even cooked without the bacon).  Tonight, we'll put some butter in a pan until it starts to turn a gold tan to brown color, then toss the sprouts (cut in half) in the butter and sautee until tender, finishing off with some sea salt.  

NapCat.... I want your Onion Crusted Pork Chop recipe!  Sounds yummy!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

kindlequeen said:


> NapCat.... I want your Onion Crusted Pork Chop recipe! Sounds yummy!


Sure: Thanks for asking !

Real easy;

Bread your Pork Chops with eggs/melted butter and Italian bread crumbs; Then do a second "breading" using crushed Frenches "French Fried Onions"
Deep fry.

Really good served with Green Peppers sauteed in garlic and oil.

You have inspired me to try some Brussel Sprouts which I have not had in years. Thanks !!
Walter


----------



## Angela

bowl of chicken tortilla soup


----------



## telracs

the taragon chicken salad sandwich that I didn't get to eat for lunch will now be dinner.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

"Doggie Bag" Steak from a wonderful meal in a delightful restaurant last night


----------



## loonlover

Spaghetti


----------



## Susan in VA

Spaghetti here too.

Chris, thanks for the recipe, and thanks to Kindlequeen too for the variations.  I'll try those out very soon.


----------



## CandyTX

Last night we went out to a local Italian place. Tonight, we're making Chinese Bourbon Chicken with fried rice.


----------



## J Dean

Steak soaked in a Lawry's garic marinade.

I tried being a vegetarian once.  That was the longest three hours of my life...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Chile & Cornbread


----------



## WestofMars

We made shrimp in a sherry-garlic sauce. Haven't made it in years 'cause it's not kid food. Not sure if we'll make it again...


----------



## Deb G

Homemade turkey pot pie!!   Yummmmmm


----------



## telracs

chicken roll


----------



## lonestar

We had pie and ice cream.


----------



## WestofMars

homemade beef with broccoli tonight. Yum.


----------



## loonlover

Leftovers, just haven't decided which - the spaghetti from Monday or the hamburger patty from yesterday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I made. . . . . .Chili Chicken & Rice?

Yeah. . .let's call it that.   cut a chicken breast into small pieces, seasoned with Bolner's Fajita seasoning and browned in olive oil with garlic and onion.  Then tossed in a mess of leftover rice, some chili powder, and a can of 'petit diced' tomatoes.  DH had seconds so I guess it was satisfactory.


----------



## crebel

Lasagna, garlic cheese bread and salad here.  Ann, your chili chicken rice sounds good.


----------



## pidgeon92

mushroom quesadillas..... good way to use up the salsa I made last week


----------



## BTackitt

Potato Bake. 1 bag frozen hashbrowns, 4C shredded cheese, 1lb cooked/chopped bacon, 1lb cooked chopped ham, 1 lb cooked/chopped sausage patties.
Throw it all in a lasagne pan, bake at 350* for 45 minutes.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Homemade chicken soup..to ward off the cold that is going around (cough!)


----------



## lonestar

Pie and ice cream


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

We had errands to run before our SUPER cold night tonight so we grabbed a Pizza Hut Super Dipper Pizza or whatever they are called... I LOVE them!


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

I should make some chicken and dumpling soup for tomorrow.  The sniffles are going around my house, too.  Tonight we had spaghetti with mushrooms and black olives, a salad, and cinnamon muffins for desert.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~Creamy Wild Rice Soup
~Roast Beef in Mushroom sauce
~Twice Baked Potatoes
~Steamed Asparagus
~Crusty Bread


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Bar-B-Q ribs, roasted squash, zucchini and onions with a light red wine sauce, corn and baked potatoes.  No desert, too stuffed!


----------



## lonestar

Homemade chicken soup and homemade bread.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

Mushroom broccoli casserole. Mmm, melted cheese makes everything better.


----------



## Susan in VA

My homemade version of chicken fried rice.    Happy New Year.


----------



## lonestar

pie and ice cream and a glass of wine.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Went out to a delightful restaurant called "The Radish" in Grimes, Iowa. One of my favorites.

~Home made, crunchy onion rings with a spicy dipping sauce
~Medium Rare Filet Mignon smothered in Mushrooms
~Steamed Broccoli
~Baked Potato

~Coffee
~Creme Brulee'


----------



## Susan in VA

NapCat, your descriptions always sound so good!  Were you a professional menu writer in another life?


----------



## geoffthomas

I have had it with the cold.
I am going to grill a couple of New York Strip steaks and a couple brats.
Some mashed potatoes and seshewan green beans.
Oh and a crusty sourdough boule.

Sounds about right.


----------



## intinst

Egg salad sandwich, with chips and raw carrots, celery and cauliflower pieces


----------



## telracs

geoffthomas said:


> I have had it with the cold.
> I am *going to grill * a couple of New York Strip steaks and a *couple brats.*
> Some mashed potatoes and seshewan green beans.
> Oh and a crusty sourdough boule.
> 
> Sounds about right.


Uh, oh, Heather better hide the kids!


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah well I like those BRATs too much to think of "grilling' them.


----------



## WestofMars

We have friends over (well, the friends' kids, anyway), and the kid-friends are picky eaters, so we're doing tacos.


----------



## telracs

burger with fried onions and bbq sauce and a side of fries


----------



## luvmy4brats

geoffthomas said:


> I have had it with the cold.
> I am going to grill a couple of New York Strip steaks and *a couple brats.*
> Some mashed potatoes and seshewan green beans.
> Oh and a crusty sourdough boule.
> 
> Sounds about right.


YIKES!!!!

(funny thing is, we were teasing the youngest girl today that SHE was going to be dinner tonight but she was too scrawny)


----------



## JeanThree

Corn cheese chowder and homemade crusty bread. No brats left at home to grill.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Susan in VA said:


> NapCat, your descriptions always sound so good! Were you a professional menu writer in another life?


Nope, just a FatCat in this life who enjoys food !!


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Breaded fish tacos (with corn tortillas, chopped cabbage, avocado, a cilantro cream dressing, salsa and fresh lime juice).


----------



## CaitLondon

With cold weather dropping down on MO again, I've got chicken breasts thawing for tomorrow. (Just looked at the time, so it's today ) There's 3 good size ones in the family pack, so I'll probably use one for Chinese.

I'm making pasta-noodles for chicken soup. I make it like my German grandmother: onion, garlic and a little red pepper. When colds are around us, I always make that. Then I add parsley, which is amazingly still growing in the pot beneath the front porch loveseat. Once I started making my own pasta, the store stuff just doesn't have it. I usually make a bunch and freeze some. Homemade pasta is untouchable, IMHO.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Pasta with fresh tomato salsa. Unlike Cait's, the pasta is not homemade.  But the tomatoes, onion and basil are fresh from the garden.


----------



## Indy

We will have meatloaf, mashed potatoes and some blackeyed peas.  Yum.


----------



## loonlover

We are having baked beef stew.


----------



## egh34

Ribeyes, mushrooms sauteed in butter and garlic, steamed cauliflower and baked potato! The best part is my husband cooks it all and then cleans it all up. Gotta love him!


----------



## CandyTX

Hubby is trying a new spaghetti recipe


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

BBQ beef ribs, salad and pasta with white cheddar sauce


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Tupperware-diving !!

Clean out the fridge night.....some really good things in there....but who knows what lurks in the back corners and that bottom crisper drawer !  Ha!


----------



## Susan in VA

Spaghetti, with homemade pesto from the freezer. It had to be something fast today, and it was a great taste of summer! Next year I'm going to plant twice as much basil. Oh wait, that's_ this_ year already!


----------



## CandyTX

CandyTX said:


> Hubby is trying a new spaghetti recipe


This was REALLY good... anyone looking for a new spaghetti sauce, give this one a try... we had it over wheat noodles and everyone loved it! Makes a big pot though so we froze half of it.


----------



## lonestar

Anasazi beans topped with cheese, diced avocado, sausage, tomato, green onions.  Cornbread muffins.  Queso dip.  Beer.  It was yummy and we all ate too much while we watched the Super Bowl.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Pizza.  It's Monday.


----------



## telracs

beef chow fun!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~white bean soup
~warm wilted-spinach salade
~home made chicken pot pie

~home roasted coffee (Ethiopian Yergacheffe)
~Irish cream/cappuccino cheesecake


----------



## Susan in VA

Chicken and mashed potatoes and corn.  Now how can I describe that so that it sounds as good as NapCat's dinners?


----------



## telracs

chicken roll.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~navy bean soup
~romaine salade
~pasta with sweet Italian sausage 
~Garlic/Basil tomato sauce
~Garlic bread


----------



## loonlover

Since it is snowy outside and neither of us is going to work tonight, I'm thinking breakfast for dinner sounds good.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~Spaghetti Squash

...to help finish up the leftovers from last nights dinner.


----------



## originalgrissel

I made Cheesey Chicken, Bacon, & Avacado Quesadillas tonight & they were a big hit with the hubby & kids! Found the recipe over at kevinandamanda.com Great little blog with some great recipes & lots of lovely pictures of pretty food!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

DH brought it home from the nearby Indian restaurant.  Chicken Tikka Masala, and some garlic naan.  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## drenee

Steak hoagies from a local favorite.
deb


----------



## Christopher Bunn

My wife made awesome chicken enchiladas, beans (simmered for hours with a ham shank) and a nice broccoli/romaine/carrot salad. Yum. I'm glad I married her. Guys are simple. It's all about food. Mostly.


----------



## vidhya.t

Roti and Panneer Butter Masala! Cooked by me!


----------



## loonlover

Tonight I'll be eating leftovers from a banquet being held at the arena.  Always enjoyable - the chefs on staff are very good.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

After a long frustrating day, I treated myself to dinner at
_*P.F. CHANG'S CHINA BISTRO*_

*CRISPY WONTONS*
Our pork wontons served crispy with a sweet & sour sauce

*SICHUAN-STYLE ASPARAGUS*
Wok-fired with Sichuan preserves, onion, chili flakes and garlic

* GARLIC NOODLES*
Egg noodles tossed with garlic and chili peppers

*THE GREAT WALL OF CHOCOLATE*
Six layers of rich chocolate cake frosted with semi-sweet chocolate chips served with raspberry sauce

Pepcid & Tums !!!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Stir-fried veges and scallops. Looking forward to it!


----------



## loonlover

loonlover said:
 

> Tonight I'll be eating leftovers from a banquet being held at the arena. Always enjoyable - the chefs on staff are very good.


Not up to previous standards and there wasn't much left by the time I got to fix myself a plate. There was no meat left and cold scalloped potatoes just don't do much for me. The rolls were good as usual. I came home and heated up some leftover fried rice since I was still hungry. Hope next week's banquet food is better than tonight's was.


----------



## tsilver

Gee, I haven't had breakfast yet.  Let's see. . .  I have some leftover soup .  . . No, I think I'll have a delivery . . . either Chinese or Italian.  Wish the Mexican restaurant delivered.  Maybe I'll just have some cereal.


----------



## libbyfh

Reservations. Always.


----------



## JimC1946

Are my wife and I the only ones who only get two servings from Hamburger Helper, even though the box says five servings?


----------



## crebel

Happy Joe's taco pizza


----------



## WestofMars

Husband had a craving for brisket. Personally, I could do without, but... marriage is all about compromise. Right?


----------



## Susan in VA

JimC1946 said:


> Are my wife and I the only ones who only get two servings from Hamburger Helper, even though the box says five servings?


I think serving sizes on almost anything packaged are waaay off. I mean, who eats _1/4 cup_ of ice cream? 

No dinner for me today. Didn't feel like it. Maybe later.


----------



## telracs

chicken wings and sweet plaintains.


----------



## drenee

Beef and venison roast, mashed potatoes, gravy and broccoli.  
You can tell I didn't cook.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

A bologna sandwich about 9PM.  This after waiting for close to 5 hours for the plumber to get here to clean out the stopped up sewer line.  Not a fun day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~spinach salade
~grilled shrimp & pineapple skewers
~Mushroom Risotto

~Fresh roasted Yergacheffe 
~Blueberry cobbler


----------



## telracs

fried veggie dumplings.


----------



## Susan in VA

NapCat's dinners always make mine seem so boring.

We had chicken and pineapple in a tomato-cream sauce over rice.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Susan in VA said:


> NapCat's dinners always make mine seem so boring.
> 
> We had chicken and pineapple in a tomato-cream sauce over rice.


~roasted chicken breasts basted in a creamy tomato bisque
~Polynesian marinated pineapple
~served on a bed of wild rice
~wine & candle light

Not boring at all !!


----------



## Susan in VA

Wow.  I like your attitude.  

A little off on the facts, but it sounds much better your way.  


I have a small blackboard at the entrance to my kitchen, and I used to write "Today's Special" on it whenever I was cooking for someone, with a description of what dinner was going to be.  Or, when I had groups of people over, I'd write a list of the available beverages on there so that nobody would have to go through the list verbally every time.  I think I'm going to start the "Today's Special" habit again, and practice writing it like NapCat would.


----------



## Susan in VA

Leftovers.

Let's see, in NapCat-speak that would be...

"Gently re-warmed favorites"  


(Hmm.  It looks better with tildes, but this keyboard doesn't have one and I'm too lazy too look up the ASCII.)


----------



## JimC1946

Susan in VA said:


> Leftovers.
> 
> Let's see, in NapCat-speak that would be...
> 
> "Gently re-warmed favorites"


I love it!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

The hubby made beef Burgundy and rice.  Yum!  Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## John Dax

It is Valentine's Day, so a downtown steakhouse is holding a table for two.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Susan in VA said:


> "Today's Special"


Oh I like that ! I sometimes print a menu when I have company over.

I am in the camp that you do not have to be rich to treat yourself "special"....a few luxuries are deserved. Making a nice meal presentation, complete with garnishing definitely will make you feel good about yourself. Use the good China and Crystal even when eating alone.....and always light a candle !!

I roast my own coffee and buy beans from around the world....talk about special !!....it is very similar to wine tasting, but so much cheaper.

Looking forward to your "Menu Board".....and thank you for all the compliments over the past few days. Just makes me purrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Susan in VA

NapCat said:


> Oh I like that ! I sometimes print a menu when I have company over.


Oooh, fancy!  I was going more for the informal-trattoria effect. (I've always wanted to host something more formal, though. One of these days!)



NapCat said:


> I am in the camp that you do not have to be rich to treat yourself "special" [..........] Use the good China and Crystal even when eating alone.....and always light a candle !!


Agreed in theory, but great-grandmother's China and smallish children don't mix well...

<ahem> Tonight's Special:

* Slowly simmered bouillon with hand-shredded chicken,
featuring the unique addition of both pasta and rice
* Freshly baked Rustic Italian Bread

* Almond biscotti
* Earl Grey tea


----------



## R. H. Watson

The local "tech talk" group is getting together at a Mexican restaurant. One of our members installed the restaurant's wi-fi so we're treated well. I haven't yet decided what to have; perhaps the chili.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

tonight is leftovers, which considering last night was our version of the Outback's Alice Spring Chicken, not too bad to suffer thru


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Tonight's Special:
> 
> * Slowly simmered bouillon with hand-shredded chicken,
> featuring the unique addition of both pasta and rice
> * Freshly baked Rustic Italian Bread


aka campbell's chicken soup and wonder bread....


----------



## WestofMars

Hmm. Let's see if I can do NapCat proud. I'd sure like to; that's an awesome imagination you've got, NapCat!

Tossed leaves of lettuce, grape tomatoes, and shredded cheese daintily dressed with a drip of Ranch
Warm, cheesy chicken tortilla soup with a hint of zing.

Aka: tortilla soup and side salads from Max and Erma's.


----------



## Keith Blenman

Taco Tuesday!


----------



## loonlover

chicken livers, fried okra, and potato logs with a whole grain roll


----------



## JoeMitchell

Yummy Wings and the premiere of the new season of Survivor tonight!  W00t!


----------



## akagriff

Im having catfish, baked potato and salad.
I've never fixed catfish and I don't think I've ever eaten catfish.  It will be an adventure for the night.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Going out to a Steakhouse tonight

.....have an early morning flight and will be traveling all day.


----------



## akagriff

Cobbie said:


> Akagriff, I don't know how you're fixing your catfish but breaded, fried catfish is delicious. I'm envious. Enjoy!
> 
> Pizza and salad.


I'm breading it with corn meal and frying it.


----------



## loonlover

Meatloaf and baked potato.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> aka campbell's chicken soup and wonder bread....


Hmpph! Nope, it was really homemade soup and home-baked bread!

Tonight, though.... nothing.


Spoiler



Except painkillers for the tooth.


Good thing I had a large breakfast, expecting this...


----------



## AnnetteL

Leftover lasagna. Had an emotionally exhausting day plus parent-teacher conferences. Hey, it was something.


----------



## loonlover

Chicken breast in a chipotle raspberry sauce with steamed baby zucchini, baby yellow squash, and baby carrots with the top still attached.  The mashed potatoes were shaped/molded and slightly browned on the outside. And a huge piece of chocolate cake.  I'm still stuffed.  I'd never seen tiny yellow squash like these - they were about an inch in diameter.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I only opened a can of chili. I'm lame.

But I may do pork chops Friday.


----------



## CaitLondon

Stir fry: tofu/broccoli, etc. with buckwheat noodles. I made too much. My daughter sent some almond butter and sunflower seed butter. Trying to decide how to use them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Probably just applesauce and some cottage cheese.

Got to counteract the fish filet, french fries, and milk shake I just had for lunch.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

The most awesome smoked chicken that my hubby made and some Uncle Ben's rice! Yum!  Oh and a salad...I forgot it because I don't like rabbit food.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~Romaine salade
~Corn Chowder
~Potato and Cheese Pierogies served in Bacon/Onion Butter
~Sauteed Red/Yellow Peppers


----------



## Susan in VA

Went out to a large-ish lunch, so dinner is just tea and maybe an almond cookie.

But lunch was very nice: half an appetizer of Firecracker Shrimp, Roast Chicken Salad, and a flourless chocolate waffle (with vanilla bean ice cream and whipped cream). And a glass of wine. Yummmm. This was a shared birthday celebration with a friend... for_ last year's_ birthdays because we haven't had a few hours off on the same day since last summer.


----------



## Martel47

Took my wife out for dinner last night because she's going out of town.  I liked her seafood manicotti better than my crabcake ravioli.  Usually things are the other way around, but we'd never been to this restaurant before, and she ordered first.  I wanted the manicotti, but figured we should get a variety of things to sample so I switched it up.  

Tonight she's gone on her road trip with a friend and our daughter, so my son and I roasted hot dogs over a fire outside.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~Cucumber/Tomato salade with red onions/sweet & sour dressing
~Roast Chicken stuffed with wild rice and raisins
~Blacken Mushrooms in cream sauce

~ Home roasted coffee (Costa Rican La Amistad)
~Boston Cream Pie


----------



## telracs

we stopped at a veggie restaurant and i had butter nut squash soap and empanadas.


----------



## Susan in VA

NapCat said:


> ~Blacken Mushrooms in cream sauce


You accidentally burned them, right? 

We had salmon in cream sauce over fettucine.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Domino's Pizza


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Susan in VA said:


> You accidentally burned them, right?



Giggle....

"Blackened" = Creole and/or Jamaican Jerk spicy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The "B" Dinner

~Bacon
~Boston Baked Beans
~Brown Bread
~Butter
~Bottled Beer


----------



## kindleworm

oven fried chicken and broccoli salad


----------



## JennaAnderson

I went to a bridal shower yesterday and had the most unusual but yummy salad. 

Apple, Cheese, and Chive Salad
  
5 oz, Manchego cheese, cut in matchsticks 
(I guess this cheese is expensive. Someone suggested a super sharp white cheddar may work as well.)
5 large apples, skin on, cut in match sticks. She used Gala but a crisp apple may make it that much better. 
3 Tbsp. chives, chopped

Dressing - 
6 Tbsp. olive oil
1/3 cup minced shallots
2 Tbsp. fresh lemon juice
1 Tbsp. cider vinegar
2tsp. grated lemon zest
Salt and pepper to taste

Mix Manchego cheese, apples and chives in bowl.

For dressing put all ingredients in food processor and blend. (Mincing the the Shallots is important.)

Pour dressing over ingredients in bowl and gently toss. This is best if you allow the salad to sit in fridge for awhile to let the flavors set.

*** 
It was amazing.

~ Jenna


----------



## Jon Olson

Probably I'll stand at the counter and eat dry cereal with my hands.


----------



## libbyfh

Maggiano's for pasta (Yum...)

Then the Academy Awards on TV... 

I love Sundays...


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

The hubby's charcoal grilled burgers! Yum!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Sonic jalapeno hamburger witm xtra mustard, lettuce and cheese... fyi number 13 on the best burgers list in Texas Monthly is in Conroe Tx (Best Burger) its a-ok (a tribute to our space program)... its worth the stop in...


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Pizza, salad, and honeydew melon.


----------



## WestofMars

Husband made us a beef stir-fry. I swear, it's this cold. Everything tastes like salt.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Indigestion.


----------



## telracs

sicilian pizza.  came out of the oven just as I walked into the pizzeria, so i got two corners.

bad part is they've had to up their price.


----------



## WestofMars

We're having pizza tonight, too. Homemade, just the way the husband used to make it at the pizza shop.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~Cucumber & Red Onion Salade'
~Smoked Sausage on Wild Rice
~Chile Corn Relish

......and the enviable, Cookies & Milk


----------



## drenee

Joe's Crab Shack - shrimp.
deb


----------



## NogDog

Fried chicken and mac-&-cheese from the grocery store take-out section, as I needed some comfort food tonight, preferably not requiring me to do any work.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Porterhouse steak grilled to perfection by my awesome hubby, a side of grilled veggies with shrimp and scallops and baked potatoes.  What's for breakfast? Steak-mushroom-onion-cheese omelet!


----------



## WestofMars

Oh, I want to hang with you, Brianna! Wow!

I am not sure what tonight's treats hold. Either chicken with lemon and basil, or garlic soba with broccoli.


----------



## NogDog

S.O.S.

(more comfort food)


----------



## BTackitt

Well, Dh just told me we're going out tonight.. date night..

http://www.texasdebrazil.com


----------



## JimC1946

A Chinese restaurant. Cashew shrimp for me. I love it, but they've started adding broccoli to it. I hate broccoli.


----------



## JRTomlin

I have a pot of Texas Red Chili simmering on the stove. Hot and spicy! Yum!

With chopped onions, cheese and sour cream to top it!


----------



## drenee

Special K.


----------



## telracs

seriously hot korean steak skewers and fries.


----------



## HappyGuy

Pan fried Tilapia and a spinach and tomato salad.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I had a frozen chimichonga for dinner and I'll be making my hubby sandwhiches when he gets home. Yes, he's a lucky man to have married a cook like me.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Brontosaurus Beef Ribs with my homemade BBQ sauce, corn and a salad.  And for dessert, homemade peanut butter cookies with chocolate chips!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~Garlic

...I know I put other ingredients in there.....but sure seemed like it was only garlic ! Ha !


----------



## HappyGuy

Dara England said:


> I had a frozen chimichonga for dinner and I'll be making my hubby sandwhiches when he gets home. Yes, he's a lucky man to have married a cook like me.


A frozen chimichonga? You know, don't you, that you're supposed to thaw them out before you ingest?


----------



## drenee

Hot dogs cooked in the fireplace.  I REALLY want it to be springtime.
deb


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Again with the frozen chimichongas.


----------



## telracs

miso soup, thai mango chicken and veggie tempura.


----------



## Susan in VA

NapCat said:


> ~Garlic
> 
> ...I know I put other ingredients in there.....but sure seemed like it was only garlic ! Ha !


LOL!

Leftover General Tso's chicken. I didn't bother heating it up, either, and found that it tastes fine cold.


----------



## Aravis60

Veggie lasagna. I've been looking forward to it all day.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

What else? Frozen chimichongas.


----------



## telracs

Dara England said:


> What else? Frozen chimichongas.


did you buy in bulk?


----------



## loonlover

Leftover Beef Stir Fry


----------



## JimC1946

My wife's Hearty Beef and Cabbage Stew.


----------



## Cathymw

Pierogies and mushrooms.


----------



## Susan in VA

Two glasses of champagne.  (My mom's birthday.)  And an apple a couple of hours later.


----------



## telracs

steak wrap and fries.  and the fries are nicely crisp!


----------



## drenee

Lean Cuisine angel hair pasta with shrimp in a seafood sauce.  Surprisingly yummy.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

drenee said:


> Lean Cuisine angel hair pasta with shrimp in a seafood sauce. Surprisingly yummy.
> deb


I was tempted to buy one of those yesterday. Maybe I will next time I buy frozen entrees since you say it is yummy.

We are having hamburgers, chips, and a cottage cheese salad.


----------



## drenee

LL, I like a lot of the Lean Cuisines, but this one is very good.  A lot of shrimp.  
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A corned beef on onion roll with Horseradish Jack cheese (who knew)   with mayo, potato slad (if it hasn't turned green yet) and a shot of Chambord to celebrate the end of Daylight Savings time.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Karen

Homemade vegetable beef soup


----------



## telracs

very tasty, but very tough chicken teriyaki.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> "...Horseradish Jack cheese (who knew)..."


Isn't that great stuff??...perfect for any kind of "patty melt"


----------



## spotsmom

I am stunned to say that my recently retired husband is making a meat loaf for dinner!  May this be the start of many meals ready for me when I get home (I don't think it'll happen, but it's nice to dream).


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~Cucumber Salade'
~Parmesan crusted pork chops
~Blacken sauteed mushrooms
~Wild Rice
~Asparagus drizzled with garlic butter and Pine Nuts

~Home roasted Costa Rican coffee
~Chocolate Eclair

Good Friends/Conversation next to the fireplace


----------



## D/W

NapCat, it's almost midnight as I'm reading your dinner menu, and my mouth is watering!  That sounds SO good!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

DreamWeaver said:


> NapCat, it's almost midnight as I'm reading your dinner menu, and my mouth is watering! That sounds SO good!


And there you are...practically a neighbor ! You should have dropped by ! Ha !

Thanks for the compliment.
Walter


----------



## kindleworm

veal meatballs in a white mushroom sauce, served over white rice


----------



## NogDog

I think it's going to be chili dogs for me tonight. (To make it semi-healthy, it will be chicken dogs with turkey chili on whole grain buns.  )


----------



## markdamaroyd

As I live in the middle of Thailand's rice growing region, no bonuses for those who guess correctly.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

It will _*NOT*_ be Corned Beef and Cabbage !!

...Happy St. Paddy's Day to All


----------



## Cindy416

It WILL be corned beef, cabbage, carrots, and new potatoes for us. My great-grandfather Paddy Ryan and his wife, Johanna Raleigh Ryan, would have been very disappointed had our family not carried on the St. Patrick's Day tradition that's alive and well here in the U.S., but which has, from what I've heard, never been a tradition in Ireland. Looks like we have a couple of bottles of Guinness in the 'fridge (for hubby, not for me), and maybe a simple light beer for me. 

Happy St. Patrick's Day to all!


----------



## JRTomlin

I'm having a real Irish meal, something a tad more authentic than corned beef which isn't particularly Irish and definitely no green jello or dyed cupcakes. (If someone wants those things, no foul but they're not Irish  )

With a tip of the claymore to my Gaelic cousins, I'm having Dublin Lawyer served with champ and soda bread and Guinness to drink.

Edit: I don't get to eat the soda bread since it has gluten in it, but at least I get to sniff the delicious aroma.


----------



## Indy

I'm having veggie-tofu stirfry and later will have a pimento cheese sandwich for a snack.  This last week I bought a wok and I am having either stirfry or fried rice for the next three nights.


----------



## Sandpiper

Home Run Inn frozen pizza.


----------



## loonlover

Half a bowl of chili out of the freezer (thawed and heated).  Something tells me I'll be scrounging for additional sustenance at some later point.


----------



## crebel

A New York hotdog from Sonic (grilled onions, sauerkraut and mustard) - I believe this will become a frequent fast food meal.


----------



## telracs

cheese calzone.


----------



## Susan in VA

Bacon/spinach risotto.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

HappyGuy said:


> A frozen chimichonga? You know, don't you, that you're supposed to thaw them out before you ingest?


But they're so much tastier straight from the freezer. 

Which brings me to tonight's dinner. Can you guess what it was? That's right. I'm on a steady diet of chimichongas and gaterade.


----------



## lonestar

Stir fried vegetables.  A tangerine.  Shiner Bock.


----------



## Susan in VA

Took DD out for a pizza at the local pizzeria, had Eggs Benedict myself.  Supposedly one of the house specials, but they were just so-so.


----------



## BTackitt

Manicotti & Salad.. Homemade.


----------



## telracs

a variety of kale based appetizers, vegan chili, cucumber salad, green bean salad....  dessert was yummy, raspberry brownies, triple nut brownies, vegan ice cream and a vegan cupcake.


----------



## terryr

beans on toast, most likely. Haven't decided between that and just toast. Or just beans.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

A small drink and some spicy food with lot of fresh vegetables.


----------



## telracs

beef teriyaki sticks and white rice.


----------



## spotsmom

Baked beans and hot dogs.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Hubby just bought me dinner at my favorite restaurant. What do you think I ordered? Chimichongas.


----------



## JRTomlin

Something at a restaurant since I just had a fire in the kitchen. My hands are still shaking. No cooking tonight.


----------



## Val2

I have left over chicken so we are having Chicken Fajitas with home made guacamole, followed by fresh strawberries covered in a chocolate yogurt I get here in Spain. Yum!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Anything that is not processed and is without preservatives goes for me.


----------



## matt youngmark

Leftovers, leftovers, leftovers.

Please note that I LOVE leftovers, so shed no tears for me!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I made "savory" crepes.
With shaved ham and swiss cheese shaved so thin it melted right away.
Some tin slices of tomato and thyme and lemon herbs.

Yum - even if I do say so myself.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Whole wheat chapati and Vegetables cooked Indian style, salad and yogurt.

After dinner not decided yet.


----------



## kindleworm

Breaded pork chops and a tossed salad
Taffy apples for dessert


----------



## telracs

mozzarella/pesto panini.


----------



## Val2

We're having sauteed chicken breasts in an orange and pineapple sauce, with a baked tomato. Really quick and easy to make, and delicious.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

My mom made me chicken, mashed potatoes, and gravy tonight. It's sad that I have to go home to get a good meal. I'm too lazy to cook anything for myself but frozen dinners.


----------



## coffeetx

I put a pork roast with veggies in the crockpot and it smells so good!!  I plan to make Grands butter biscuits to go with it tonight..yum!!


----------



## Ian Weaver

Just made my first ever meatloaf so will have to see what the family think!!!

Ian


----------



## gryeates

Chicken pasta al tomato.


----------



## JRTomlin

Anyone know of a good source for gluten-free recipes? I'd love something good for dinner. *sigh*


----------



## crebel

coffeetx said:


> I put a pork roast with veggies in the crockpot and it smells so good!! I plan to make Grands butter biscuits to go with it tonight..yum!!


This is what I had planned for dinner tonight, but it will wait for tomorrow. DH is heading to the big city today and will bring home sushi instead


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It depends what we will eat for lunch. It's too early.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Tonight's dinner will be the usual turkey sandwhich. Hubby and I are both dieting so we're limited in what we can have right now.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~Spinach salade

~Hot & Sour Soup
~Home baked crusty bread
~sliced Turkey breast in gravy
~steamed Peas with thyme butter

~Bali Blue Moon Coffee
~New York Cheesecake


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'll be making Cheese Rice Souffle. . . . in our family it's a traditional Friday-in-Lent meal. . . . .


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Whatever we eat will be home made and healthy. No packed, processed, canned..


----------



## JimC1946

Chicken Crispers at Chile's tonight.


----------



## geoffthomas

Quiznos subs and cobb salad.


----------



## D/W

Salmon and lots of vegetables.


----------



## loonlover

Chicken and noodles


----------



## telracs

chicken roll


----------



## Tippy

Pizza!!!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Steak salad from cafe rio.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~Apparently it was Ice Cream....Thanks [sic] Scarlet !!


----------



## telracs

NapCat said:


> ~Apparently it was Ice Cream....Thanks [sic] Scarlet !!


another person enabled... at least i can pick mine up on the way home, don't have to drive miles and mile for it.

mine was a bbq beef sandwich.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Chicken adobo and rice


----------



## Cindy416

Edit: I hadn't fixed the Thai-style chicken with basil before, and it was delicious! Just had to share. The cooks at America's Test Kitchen are brilliant. (That's where I would work if I could have one of my dream jobs.)  

I'm fixing Thai-style Chicken with Basil (America's Test Kitchen's recipe), jasmine rice, and fresh green beans. Hubby still has cookies that I made, so he can have some with ice cream for dessert.


----------



## loonlover

Barbecue Ribs (fixed in the Crock Pot) and Honey Roasted Red Potatoes


----------



## telracs

potato onion flatbread and sweet potato fried


----------



## crebel

grilled burgers with tomato & mozarella pearls salad


----------



## kindlequeen

filet mignon w/ sauteed mushrooms and a fresh english pea soup

tomato and mozzarella salad sounds lovely!  i usually do a caprese salad with homemade dressing once the farmer's markets open here!


----------



## intinst

loonlover said:


> Barbecue Ribs (fixed in the Crock Pot) and Honey Roasted Red Potatoes


And it was very good!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~cucumber, red onion and radish salade'

~General Tso "Unchicken" served on balsamic rice

~Ice Cream a'la Scarlet


----------



## Susan in VA

NapCat said:


> ~General Tso "Unchicken"


What's that?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Susan in VA said:


> What's that?


_~General Tso's "Unchicken"_ is a variety of oriental veggies "wokked" in home-made General Tso sauce.....

.........Comes out different every time I make it. Pretty yummy with rice.


----------



## Susan in VA

Sounds good, though I have no idea what goes into that sauce!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

A turkey sandwhich and some strawberries for me but I'm still hungry. Darn this diet.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Susan in VA said:


> Sounds good, though I have no idea what goes into that sauce!


Basic General Tso Sauce:

1/4 cup water
1 Tbsp cornstarch
1 Tbsp soy sauce
1 Tbsp rice wine vinegar
1 Tbsp red wine
1 Tbsp honey
1 tsp red curry paste (chinese chili paste preferred)
1 clove garlic

~however; add anything you want.....I always kick up the garlic, add green onions, "tiger sauce", oriental spices, etc....

~let the mixture stand for a couple of hours or overnight so flavors co-mingle.


----------



## Cindy416

NapCat said:


> Basic General Tso Sauce:
> 
> 1/4 cup water
> 1 Tbsp cornstarch
> 1 Tbsp soy sauce
> 1 Tbsp rice wine vinegar
> 1 Tbsp red wine
> 1 Tbsp honey
> 1 tsp red curry paste (chinese chili paste preferred)
> 1 clove garlic
> 
> ~however; add anything you want.....I always kick up the garlic, add green onions, "tiger sauce", oriental spices, etc....
> 
> ~let the mixture stand for a couple of hours or overnight so flavors co-mingle.


That's a bit different than the sauce that I've seen, but it sounds delicious, and I think i could easily adapt it to Weight Watchers. I love General Tso's chicken, but hardly ever eat even a bite of it because the chicken is fried. I'll try this sauce with some chicken tenders (unbreaded) and some veggies. Yum!


----------



## mamiller

I'm going to make chicken cheese steak sandwiches!  Chicken, onions, peppers and 8000 lbs of mozzarella cheese on top!


----------



## JimC1946

Chicken nachos. The crockpot's going now.


----------



## Susan in VA

NapCat said:


> Basic General Tso Sauce:


Thank you! That sounds easy enough. Now I'll vary that a bit... My neighborhood Chinese restaurant has a dish they call "Ms. Tso's Chicken", in which the chicken is unbreaded and cut smaller and the sauce is milder, and now I can copy that.


----------



## geoffthomas

We will have creamed chicken over rice (had roasted chicken last night).


----------



## Cindy416

Susan in VA said:


> Thank you! That sounds easy enough. Now I'll vary that a bit... My neighborhood Chinese restaurant has a dish they call "Ms. Tso's Chicken", in which the chicken is unbreaded and cut smaller and the sauce is milder, and now I can copy that.


That sounds like a good way to make a healthier version of General Tso's chicken. Thanks for the information that this is an actual recipe served in a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cindy416 said:


> That sounds like a good way to make a healthier version of General Tso's chicken. Thanks for the information that this is an actual recipe served in a Chinese restaurant.


I just looked at their carry-out menu and saw that Ms. Tso's chicken also has sesame seeds in the sauce, FWIW.


----------



## Cindy416

Susan in VA said:


> I just looked at their carry-out menu and saw that Ms. Tso's chicken also has sesame seeds in the sauce, FWIW.


Thanks! I watched Melissa D'Arabian's show on The Cooking Channel, and she fixed an orange chicken that was baked instead of fried, and that had sesame seeds in the coating. Looked good. (I love Chinese and Thai food, although I've not had a lot of Thai, so I know less about it than I do Chinese food.)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~Cucumber, Tomato and Red Onion salade
~Sweet & Sour Dressing

~BBQ Pork Chops in Blackened Mushroom sauce
~Corn on the Cob
~Garlic mashed potatoes

~Bali Blue Moon Coffee
~Ice Cream a'la Scarlet


----------



## Susan in VA

NapCat said:


> ~Ice Cream a'la Scarlet


That means it was either pistachio or lime, right? 

In keeping with family tradition for "Green Thursday", we had creamed spinach with cubed, butter-sauteed potatoes.

That is... I did, and DD's dad did.... DD more-or-less politely declined.


----------



## rayhensley

Spam and rice. Mmmm!


----------



## drenee

I made some very good salmon patties last night.  
I guess I'll have the leftovers today.
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Ham and Lamb and Hawaiian SPAM.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ham and Lamb.  Fresh asparagus from the garden.  Irish soda bread.  Crab Louis appetizer.  Other vegetables by my Italian sister-in-law, probably also a salad.  A yummy dessert from my other sister-in-law.  Oh, and potatoes.  'Cause the name's "O'Connor" so it's a law.


----------



## crebel

Lamb, Jamaican rice & beans, 7-layer salad, rolls and tapioca for dessert.


----------



## NogDog

Got a ham going in my crock pot, which I'll be taking over to my Dad's in a couple hours, where my sisters will be providing the sides. First time I tried cooking a ham this way, so wish me luck.


----------



## D/W

NogDog said:


> Got a ham going in my crock pot, which I'll be taking over to my Dad's in a couple hours, where my sisters will be providing the sides. First time I tried cooking a ham this way, so wish me luck.


I've never cooked a ham in the crock-pot, NogDog. I'd love to know how that turns out!

We're having marinated tri-tip tonight, cooked in my NuWave oven, with potatoes and salad. Peach cobbler for dessert.


----------



## NogDog

DreamWeaver said:


> I've never cooked a ham in the crock-pot, NogDog. I'd love to know how that turns out!
> 
> We're having marinated tri-tip tonight, cooked in my NuWave oven, with potatoes and salad. Peach cobbler for dessert.


The ham came out quite nice. I used this very simple recipe (just two ingredients: the ham and some brown sugar). The result was very tender, almost like a pot roast where your knife just pulls it apart instead of cutting into it. Next time I might try another recipe that uses additional spices to see what I think of that.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> "...Lamb, Jamaican rice & beans, 7-layer salad, rolls and tapioca for dessert..."


MMMmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## D/W

NogDog said:


> The ham came out quite nice. I used this very simple recipe (just two ingredients: the ham and some brown sugar).


Glad that it turned out good! That recipe couldn't be any simpler. I just printed it for future reference. Thanks!


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> I made some very good salmon patties last night.
> I guess I'll have the leftovers today.
> deb


Yum. I made fishcakes the day before. I've never tried making them with salmon... that'll be next on my list!


----------



## drenee

Mexican with my son. His treat. 
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Clean out the Fridge night.......

          ~some pretty good stuff in there !!


----------



## telracs

chicken souvlaki and greek salad.  was planning on a burger, but Sofia was taking a phone order when I walked into the restaurant and the souvlaki sounded good.


----------



## Susan in VA

Leftovers from yesterday.  A pasta, bacon, cauliflower concoction.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I had a bowl of ranch dressing with a few little pieces of lettuce mixed in.


----------



## telracs

Dara England said:


> I had a bowl of ranch dressing with a few little pieces of lettuce mixed in.


isn't that backwards?


----------



## Val2

Here's what we are having, I just found this online and am dying to try it. I don't have salsa so will use fresh tomatoes and green peppers instead.

Spicy-Sweet Pork Tenderloin
Ingredients
1 tablespoon low-sodium soy sauce 
1 teaspoon bottled minced fresh ginger 
1 teaspoon bottled minced garlic 
1 teaspoon canola oil 
1 (1-pound) pork tenderloin, trimmed and cut crosswise into 12 (3/4-inch-thick) slices 
1/3 cup bottled salsa 
1 tablespoon seedless raspberry preserves 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro 
Preparation
Combine first 3 ingredients in a bowl. 
Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Flatten each pork piece to 1/2-inch thickness using your fingertips. Add pork to pan; spoon soy sauce mixture evenly over pork slices. Cook 3 minutes or until browned. Turn pork over; cook 3 minutes or until done. Remove from pan.


----------



## D/W

The Spicy-Sweet Pork Tenderloin sounds delicious! I just printed the recipe for future reference. Thanks.


----------



## Cindy416

DreamWeaver said:


> The Spicy-Sweet Pork Tenderloin sounds delicious! I just printed the recipe for future reference. Thanks.


I think it sounds delicious, too. My family loves pork tenderloin, and I always keep some in the freezer. Looks like Val's recipe will be the next way that I fix it.


----------



## NogDog

Pasta Fagioli soup, Gnocchi Aurora (potato gnocchi in a pink cream sauce with basil, sun-dried tomatoes, and 'shrooms), a couple glasses of cabernet, and Fried Cheesecake Xango for dessert (a flour tortilla rolled up sort of like a cannoli with a cheesecake filling and then deep fried). Yummy!

Carlucci's Waterfront restaurant


----------



## Stefanswit

Lindt chocolate bunnies. I just ate a whole one, albeit a baby. My wife picked up a crate of ex-easter stock at a bargain price. Yum!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Grilled salmon with lemon pepper, fresh asparagus sauteed with shallots and dill in olive oil, garden salad.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NogDog said:


> Pasta Fagioli soup, Gnocchi Aurora (potato gnocchi in a pink cream sauce with basil, sun-dried tomatoes, and 'shrooms), a couple glasses of cabernet, and Fried Cheesecake Xango for dessert (a flour tortilla rolled up sort of like a cannoli with a cheesecake filling and then deep fried). Yummy!


...OH, OH, OH !!....and it never occurred to you to invite the "KB CHATTERS" ?? Tsk Tsk


----------



## telracs

fried veggie dumplings and this ridiculously addictive dumpling sauce.


----------



## spotsmom

There's that pink cream sauce again!  Somehow that just sounds gross.


----------



## telracs

spotsmom said:


> There's that pink cream sauce again! Somehow that just sounds gross.


pink sauce can be yummy.

but you're welcome to some of my dumplings. they are really, really yummy.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Twelve bean soup plus other stuff.


----------



## crebel

Taco Bell Burrito Supreme with Hagen Daz Blueberry Crumble for dessert.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Taco Bell Burrito Supreme with Hagen Daz Blueberry Crumble for dessert.


how is the blueberry crumble?


----------



## Val2

I think we'll have chicken breasts which have been marinating in yogurt and curry sauce all day. Probably with peas. And red wine.


----------



## Harris Channing

Probably something with chicken, either a big salad with chicken or chicken wraps.  The kids will have to decide...and by that I mean my daughters and husband.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

last night was fresh Ahi steak, seared with sesame seeds and sea salt.  Served on a bed of thinly sliced carrots and celery quick sauteed in olive oil with shallots.  Oh, and a sherry/lemon sauce dribbled on top, with a fresh parsley garnish.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> last night was fresh Ahi steak, seared with sesame seeds and sea salt. Served on a bed of thinly sliced carrots and celery quick sauteed in olive oil with shallots. Oh, and a sherry/lemon sauce dribbled on top, with a fresh parsley garnish.


That sounds wonderful. I'm pretty sure you helped me decide on dinner for tonight!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> That sounds wonderful. I'm pretty sure you helped me decide on dinner for tonight!


It was very good! But I take no credit. Well, I did buy the tuna steak, but DH invented the preparation.


----------



## bobavey

Hot Dogs on the grill.


----------



## AlmostRambo

Two thin new york strip steaks. Yum!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Inspired by a discussion in the writer's cafe, I had fred SPAM for diner.   Deliiicious.

Eward C. Patterson


----------



## EGranfors

My husband shops and cooks.  He eats at 9 p.m. I eat at 4 p.m. So it's only weekends when we eat together.  Weird, I know, but it was a matter of survival.


----------



## Stefanswit

tonight we got real food; chicken tikka masala


----------



## GBard

Chinese takeout. My fortune cookie said 'fame and fortune lie ahead'. I can only hope.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~Fruit Salade' w/ cheese

~Chicken Kiev
~Asparagus drizzled with garlic butter and pine nuts 
served on a bed of Kasmati Rice

~Baked Cherry Puffs
~Home roasted Colombian Coffee










Good company next to the fireplace on a windy night


----------



## NapCat (retired)

DreamWeaver said:


> "...I'm going to roast some Peruvian San Ignacio Cajamarca. The coffee bean description reads: "balanced cup with great sweetness, milk chocolate, soft pear-like fruit, dry finish." I haven't tried this one before.


I have not tried that either.....Sounds wonderful PLEASE share your cupping report !!


----------



## JRTomlin

I am baking gluten-free bread (Bob's Red Mill makes a good mix) and will have one of my beloved but rare cheese tomato sandwiches for dinner! Yum!!


----------



## susan67

Napcat, do you cook like that all the time If so, may I move in LOL.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

susan67 said:


> Napcat, do you cook like that all the time If so, may I move in LOL.


Thank You for the compliment.....I love to cook and entertain, but live alone, so I cook major meals, invite company over, then have leftovers for myself for the next few days...


----------



## drenee

Val2 said:


> Here's what we are having, I just found this online and am dying to try it. I don't have salsa so will use fresh tomatoes and green peppers instead.
> 
> Spicy-Sweet Pork Tenderloin
> Ingredients
> 1 tablespoon low-sodium soy sauce
> 1 teaspoon bottled minced fresh ginger
> 1 teaspoon bottled minced garlic
> 1 teaspoon canola oil
> 1 (1-pound) pork tenderloin, trimmed and cut crosswise into 12 (3/4-inch-thick) slices
> 1/3 cup bottled salsa
> 1 tablespoon seedless raspberry preserves
> 2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro
> Preparation
> Combine first 3 ingredients in a bowl.
> Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Flatten each pork piece to 1/2-inch thickness using your fingertips. Add pork to pan; spoon soy sauce mixture evenly over pork slices. Cook 3 minutes or until browned. Turn pork over; cook 3 minutes or until done. Remove from pan.


I would love to know how these turned out. 
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Spaghetti bolognese, 'cept with ground turkey instead of beef.  A small piece of extra-dark chocolate for dessert.


----------



## momilp

JRTomlin said:


> I am baking gluten-free bread (Bob's Red Mill makes a good mix) and will have one of my beloved but rare cheese tomato sandwiches for dinner! Yum!!


another gluten-free dinner, here. Bob's Red Mill Corn bread accompanied by three different side dishes, spinach mushroom pancetta stew, califlower and olives, tuna dressed with mayo and extra virgin olive oil


----------



## Angela Carlie

I don't like to cook, but promised the fam-bam to cook dinner this whole week. Ack!

Tonight we had pasta primavera vegan style. It was yummy! I used the recipe out of the book "The Engine 2 Diet" by Rip Esselstyn, but added some steamed broccoli to the sauce along with the other veggies.


----------



## bobavey

Chicken on the grill, corn on the cob and fried potatoes.


----------



## tsilver

Hot dogs, carrots and greens.  Nothing to brag about but I'll have chocolate for dessert.


----------



## bobavey

We've been cooking on the grill for the last few days, so it will probably be something cooked outside.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Bubble and squeek


----------



## Angela Carlie

TACO SALAD!!!!


----------



## rayhensley

AlmostRambo said:


> Two thin new york strip steaks. Yum!


I wanna say this!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Bubble and squeek



Had to "google" that one.....


----------



## Susan in VA

Teriyaki chicken skewers, mashed potatoes, broccoli.  Trying out a new tea for dessert.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

NapCat said:


> Had to "google" that one.....


I make an unusual Bubble and Squeek with fingerling potatoes, pearl onions, portobello onions, anduille sausage and Brussel sprouts. What makes mine unusual is that I don't fried it up, but stick it in a steamer bag. When finished, I add some white sauce and soy sauce. It takes about 10 minutes to slice it all up, and 6 minute s to steam in the mnicrowave and yum, yum, yum. Almost as good as fried SPAM or the C-Ration recipe for Mutha Ham and Beans. 
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I make an unusual Bubble and Squeek with fingerling potatoes, pearl onions, portobello onions, anduille sausage and Brussel sprouts. What makes mine unusual is that I don't fried it up, but stick it in a steamer bag. When finished, I add some white sauce and soy sauce. It takes about 10 minutes to slice it all up, and 6 minute s to steam in the mnicrowave and yum, yum, yum. Almost as good as fried SPAM or the C-Ration recipe for Mutha Ham and Beans.
> Edward C. Patterson


But if you steam it, it doesn't squeak!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Susan in VA said:


> But if you steam it, it doesn't squeak!


Don't worry. It's squeeking now.


----------



## Susan in VA

I think that might be TMI.


----------



## kCopeseeley

Burritos!    Tomorrow: stir fry.


----------



## drenee

Ham sandwich.
deb


----------



## lpking

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I make an unusual Bubble and Squeek with fingerling potatoes, pearl onions, portobello onions, anduille sausage and Brussel sprouts. What makes mine unusual is that I don't fried it up, but stick it in a steamer bag. When finished, I add some white sauce and soy sauce. It takes about 10 minutes to slice it all up, and 6 minute s to steam in the mnicrowave and yum, yum, yum. Almost as good as fried SPAM or the C-Ration recipe for Mutha Ham and Beans.


A few of my favourite things! Have to think of a substitute for the white sauce, though.

Tonight: some kind of a veggie risotto to go with the pork chops to be BBQ'd.


----------



## Sandpiper

Whole wheat spaghetti, turkey meatballs, Newman's Own marinara sauce, Romano cheese sprinkled over.  YUM!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Cheddar and SAngus Roast Beef grilled sandwich and a Diet coke on a paper plate (no dishes).  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Already had dinner. May have some snack before bed time.


----------



## Susan in VA

Homemade pizza.  Tuna for me, mushrooms and cheese for DD, plain cheese for her dad.


----------



## kCopeseeley

It's funny you should ask... I was just looking up homemade teriyaki recipes for my chicken teriyaki and brown rice dinner tonight.  YUM!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~Red Onion & Cauliflower salade'
~Curried eggs

~Grilled Pork Medallions 
~Grilled Shrimp
~Pineapple Chutney

~Spiced Basmati Rice

~New York Style Cheesecake
~Glazed Strawberries & Blueberries
~home roasted Costa Rican La Minita Tarrazu coffee


----------



## VKScott

Home grilled burgers and fries


----------



## Vegas_Asian

salmon tacos


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Shrimp Lo Mein.


----------



## Susan in VA

Pesto spaghetti.


----------



## loonlover

Hamburger steaks with onions and mashed potatoes and gravy along with fresh cucumber and tomato slices from the farmer's market.


----------



## telracs

chicken roll.


----------



## Cindy416

My daughter is home for a few days and loves to cook as much as I do (and has a fantastic blog at www.cancookwilltravel.com), so we fixed some penne pasta with Italian chicken sausage (from Sam's Club), yellow, red, and orange peppers, Vidalia onions, garlic, tomatoes, and Parmiggiano Reggiano. We also had wilted lettuce, which made use of some freshly-picked lettuce from a friend's garden. We had angel food cake with a mixture of pineapple, mango, and strawberries. Yum!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

We went to a car show and ate burgers and fries while checking out awesome cars...ice cream for dessert


----------



## telracs

teriyaki chicken and curry chicken.

and we have tiramisu ice cream bites for dessert if you join us in chat.


----------



## Val2

Chicken Tikka tonight.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich. Fuji apple. Corn.
The family wanted food from my work and I didn't want to partake in ha img just finished a shift

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## tsilver

General Tao's chicken, veg fried rice, veg egg roll, and grapes


----------



## lazyjayn

chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Susan in VA

Leftover steamed potatoes and leftover cauliflower and leftover chicken.  I'll probably just throw it all into a pan together.  Maybe that's the way new dishes are created.


----------



## hamerfan

Breakfast! Omelettes, potatoes and toast.


----------



## Not Here

Chicken, gouda and apple susages on a whole wheat bun. Topped with sautéed yellow,red and orange pepper, onion, and garlic. All of it simmered in white wine. Also a pretty basic salad. Turned out really well.  Tomorrow I'm going use the leftovers to make pizza. Should be nice.


----------



## philvan

Cherries, followed by barbeque beef ribs and beer


----------



## lazyjayn

Cream of potato soup with cheese, onions, and (on the side) whole-meal bread. Yum.
I'd rather have more cookies.


----------



## Not Here

lazyjayn said:


> Cream of potato soup with cheese, onions, and (on the side) whole-meal bread. Yum.
> I'd rather have more cookies.


Your book sounded so good that I just had to buy it.  My family has committed to eating healthy and your book sounded perfect. Anything you would suggest trying first? After I do a few recipes I'll post a review.


----------



## lazyjayn

fayrlite said:


> Your book sounded so good that I just had to buy it.  My family has committed to eating healthy and your book sounded perfect. Anything you would suggest trying first? After I do a few recipes I'll post a review.


It's so hot up there right now, I'd totally go for the (mayo-free) hand-cut coleslaw (use a grater for the carrots, trust me), with either the black bean burgers or your favorite protein, and maybe the black bean salad, too. Neither should heat the house up much.

If you're feeling adventurous, the fried rice (the second one) only takes about as long as the rice itself to cook (brown takes longer), and is a really good way to get lots of veggies into a meal. Oh, and I really *really really* love the sweet potato gnocchi. If you were only going to do one recipe, it'd totally have to be that one.

Thanks for buying the book, too. I hope you like it.

re: my dinner, I also had a bunch of water, a snack-sized bag of chips, and some soda. Still want cookies.


----------



## Susan in VA

Pasta salad.  Rotini, cubed cooked chicken, handful of frozen peas, mayo, soy sauce, handful of sliced toasted almonds.  Stir, chill, consume.


----------



## gina1230

Seafood Gumbo.


----------



## kindlequeen

Czech food!  Dumplings in goulash - yummy!  It went down nice with some Czech beer!


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^ Homemade potato dumplings?? <drool>


----------



## hamerfan

gina1230 said:


> Seafood Gumbo.


We have a winner! 
Mine was BLTs and potato salad. A distant runner up....


----------



## geoffthomas

We had a terrific casserole-dish:
Zucchini, tomato, onion, eggs with a thin crust on the bottom.
Yeah had some ham on the side.
the zucchini, tomato and onions were from the garden.


----------



## drenee

Pork BBQ and green beans from the garden.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Carryout chicken lo mein.  Comfort food.


----------



## AprilWhine

Cowboy chili and banana oatmeal bread. 

Cowboy chili:
1 lb hamburger
1/2 onion
1/4 cup frozen corn
1 can Texas style tomatoes
1 can black beans
salt and chili powder to taste
grated cheddar cheese

Brown hamburger, corn and onions, drain the grease.
add salt and chili powder, mix well.
add canned tomatoes
drain and rinse black beans, then add to pan

Cook until everything is hot, then sprinkle with cheese and serve.

Good recipe for an RV, everything cooks in an electric frying pan.


----------



## geoffthomas

roasted chicken
green beans in a mushroom sauce.
rolls and butter
potato salad.


----------



## loonlover

Lean Cuisine Shrimp Alfredo


----------



## D/W

Homemade chicken parmesan with green beans and crooked-neck yellow squash from the garden.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Sunday night dinner....

~"Flowering" Red Jasmine Tea

~Spicy Cream Cheese filled WonTon
~Veggie Egg Rolls
w/ oriental dipping sauce(s)

~General Tso Chicken
~Garlic Asparagus
~Basmati and Wild Rice

~Home Roasted Sumatra Iskandar coffee
~Fresh Strawberries w/whipped cream over Angle Food Cake

..............Good Friends, Good Conversation, Lovely Sunset......


----------



## Rick Chesler

Spaghetti. 

I'm super-happy I finally got my sig pics working!


----------



## louiseb

I finally used a Groupon I had for a local tamale place Hot Damn Tamales http://www.hotdamntamales.com/. Their shop is near my work and the coupon was for the corn tamales. Had them last night with fresh salsa and fat free refried black beans and a salad. They were delicious! They ship their tamales, and I have sent them on special occasions, but it's not cheap.


----------



## hsuthard

I have leftover chicken, peppers, onions, and corn we used for fajitas last night. I cooked it all together in the crockpot with taco seasoning. It was good, but mow I'm wondering what to use the leftovers in.  They're already seasoned, and the chicken is shredded mostly. Maybe some sort of southwest casserole? Any ideas?


----------



## D/W

hsuthard said:


> I have leftover chicken, peppers, onions, and corn we used for fajitas last night. I cooked it all together in the crockpot with taco seasoning. It was good, but mow I'm wondering what to use the leftovers in. They're already seasoned, and the chicken is shredded mostly. Maybe some sort of southwest casserole? Any ideas?


I don't have a recipe, but I'd turn those leftovers into a tamale pie! You'll have to improvise a bit, but a Google search will give you some ideas.


----------



## Susan in VA

A sesame seed bagel with hummus.


----------



## telracs

chicken roll.


----------



## geoffthomas

a tomato, zuchini, onion "pie"
shrimp pasta salad
chicken pasta salad.


----------



## PMartelly

Hawaiian BBQ!

Chicken with teriyaki sauce, mac n cheese, veggies, and rice. 
Sooooo good!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Cheesy chips with tomato ketchup - eaten in a beachside cafe in Sandown, on the Isle of Wight. 
Yum.


----------



## drewschmidt

Cafe Rio because no one wants to cook!


----------



## hamerfan

Chili. Even though I usually only make it in cold weather, I had a major craving.


----------



## drenee

Greek salad from Panera.  
deb


----------



## AnnetteL

Taco salad. Which means I should probably get OFF the computer . . .


----------



## hsuthard

DreamWeaver said:


> I don't have a recipe, but I'd turn those leftovers into a tamale pie! You'll have to improvise a bit, but a Google search will give you some ideas.


I made my leftover dinner tonight. It wasn't a full blown success, but it tasted fantastic. I added some beans to the mix, then layered on top corn muffin batter. I cooked it at 400 for 40 minutes and it looked perfect. But, the corn batter wasn't cooked completely through. So back into the oven it went, and after another 40 minutes it was cooked through except in the very middle. Back in for 20 minutes more and it was completely cooked and delicious. I'm not a good enough cook to know what I did wrong, but I'd like to try again if anyone has ideas.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

chili


----------



## D/W

very tasty spaghetti and homemade, whole wheat bread


----------



## Susan in VA

Hmm.  It was going to be puff pastries filed with salmon in cream sauce, one of DD's favorite dinners.  But now she's been invited to a playdate that includes dinner.  Sooooo...  should I be mean and make it anyway, or save it for tomorrow?


----------



## geoffthomas

Last night (sorry I didn't post then) we had a Stuffed-crust cheese lovers pizza from pizza hut - no cooking at our house cause we were too tired.


----------



## 908tracy

Last night was lasagne, homemade. Tonight....not sure. Checked this thread for inspiration!


----------



## I love books

Chicken stir-fry!


----------



## 908tracy

Turns out it's going to be left-over lasagne!


----------



## geoffthomas

We had country spare ribs.
Green beens.
Angel Hair pasta.
And some croisants.


----------



## Val2

Chicken and Mushroom pie with red wine gravy and a side of Bubble and Squeak (left over veg, mashed, seasoned and sauteed)


----------



## Nick Wastnage

Griddled chicken in a BBQ sauce, asparagus, home grown broad beans and green salad with roasted peppers. Then some plump blueberries and a dollop of Greek yoghurt. All washed down with a couple of glasses of red wine and an espresso coffee. Have to go to the gym first!


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

I think, it is going to be sloppy joe night with extra goodies...


----------



## loonlover

Oven fried chicken breast with roasted new potatoes and red onions.  English peas as a side.


----------



## Sandpiper

The rest of my eggplant Parmesan from lunch at Maggiano's this noon.


----------



## Annalog

I wonder if DH will be in the mood for popcorn when I get home? For some reason, I am!


----------



## kindleworm

Chicken cooked in a sherried, white sauce and served over rice.  Smells good and tastes even better.


----------



## Susan in VA

T.L. Haddix said:


> Now I want to cook all the time.


How far away do you live?


----------



## geoffthomas

We had terriyaki chicken 
over rice
with broccoli
and a yummy small baggette of crusty bread.
And home-grown sugarbaby watermelon for dessert.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Ham & cheese sammies ala Irene


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Tonight: Lamb roast with corn on the cob, assuming Irene doesn't change our cooking plans.

Yesterday: Steaks so thick I couldn't eat the whole thing. And a baked potato. Yum! We buy our meat from a local butcher and it's just amazing.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Prime rib at the California hotel in Freemont street. Totally comp'd meal.










Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## vikingwarrior22

beef tacos w/fresh salad, ice tea n sugar free puddin...


----------



## telracs

V-A, I want that prime rib (but well done).

i'm having teriyaki beef and white rice.


----------



## Victoria J

Lima bean soup with ham


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Eggs scrambled with peppers and onions on whole wheat.


----------



## intinst

Meatball Stroganoff with tomato & onion salad


----------



## JFHilborne

Cereal. I'm tired and I didn't go shopping.


----------



## D/W

A casserole with chicken, stuffing, and vegetables. Carrot cake for dessert.


----------



## Tippy

No Peek Chicken, fresh tomatoes and cucumbers, succulent peaches from Colorado for dessert!


----------



## spotsmom

First pot of spaghetti for the Fall!!


----------



## Val2

Chicken and mushroom in red wine sauce, with brussel sprouts and baby carrots.


----------



## Tony Richards

It varies hugely. Last night it was spaghetti bolognese -- I cooked up a whole big batch of sauce, ate some, and froze the rest. Last week it was acho zuke, a thick Japanese soup made with rice and grilled salmon. Tonight I'm tired, so it's probably going to be a pizza from the freezer.


----------



## kindleworm

Last night it was hamburger, vegetable soup with gluten-free, dairy-free poundcake for dessert.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Papadeaux's Seafood to celebrate our 42nd anniversary, but I'd rather eat at your houses. The menus sound delicious and healthy. Bon appetit!


----------



## KindleChickie

I think I am going to go to Blue Mesa.  I have a craving for their chili crusted salmon with grilled sweet potatoes and asparagus.


----------



## geoffthomas

Saturday I made a nice Shrimp Scampi served over fettucine with green beans and terrific rolls.  Nice.


----------



## Cindy416

Geoff, your shrimp scampi sounds delicious!  

I'm fixing stuffed peppers. My husband's in the field harvesting corn, and I think the peppers will stay warm for him and will taste good.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Jasmine Rice (usung my new Fasta Pasta microwave cooker) and Andouille sausage (steamed).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Cindy416

T.L. Haddix said:


> Ooh, I adore stuffed peppers! Do you mind sharing your recipe, Cindy?


I don't usually use a recipe. I sometimes pre-cook some green peppers and then fill them with a combination of lean ground beef (cooked), onions, red pepper flakes, garlic, whatever seasoning I'm in the mood for (love Cajun seasoning), and stir in a bit of Frank's hot sauce and a bit of Worchestershire. I also add some cooked rice (either brown or white), some Parmesan cheese, and then top it all off with some Cheddar. I try to make it really healthy, so I usually go with a quicker cooking brown rice and just enough cheese to make it all wonderful. (If I didn't have to watch my calories, it would probably be cheese with stuffed peppers.  )

Tonight, I decided to make a casserole, so I browned the ground beef with the onions and seasonings, added a LOT of green pepper chunks (big chunks), stirred in 2 c. of Minute brown rice (I bought the wrong kind of quick cook brown rice!), and a 28-oz. can of stewed tomatoes, along with about a cup of lower sodium beef 
broth. I brought the liquid to a boil, simmered it for 5 minutes, and then turned the heat off for 5 more minutes. When it was done, I poured the beef/rice/pepper mixture into a casserole dish, topped it with cheese, and baked it all for about 20 minutes at 350 degrees F. It tasted just like stuffed peppers, but was a nice change, and we'll have a lot more leftovers than we would have had I just stuffed the peppers. (My husband farms and is in the field, so the leftovers will be great for him when he comes in throughout the week.)


----------



## Nick Wastnage

Just a lightly seared wild Alaskan salmon steak and home made pesto sauce on a bead of puy lentils, roasted garlic and squashed baby tomatoes with plenty of sea salt, Oh and a big green salad with roasted peppers and fennel. I think a cold glass of Chardonnay as well.


----------



## Victoria J

Chicken livers and bacon with onions and spinach in a curry yogurt sauce over a baked potato.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

We went to a pig roast and made pigs of ourselves.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Double-stuffed Oreos.


----------



## VictoriaP

Luvmy4brats said:


> Double-stuffed Oreos.


Oh, YUM!

Chicken Parmesan here tonight; the local grocery has the pre-breaded ones at the butcher's counter, so it's extremely easy. Still like their breaded Dijon chicken even better though.


----------



## luvmy4brats

VictoriaP said:


> Oh, YUM!
> 
> Chicken Parmesan here tonight; the local grocery has the pre-breaded ones at the butcher's counter, so it's extremely easy. Still like their breaded Dijon chicken even better though.


Oohh, that sounds yummy. I might have to check and see if we have something like that at our store.

It was either Oreos or leftover Chinese food. I figured the Oreos were a healthier choice.


----------



## NogDog

Burritos tonight for me. Reasonably healthy, made with ground turkey, fat-free refried beans (an oxymoron?), and reduced fat Mexican cheese blend.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Luvmy4brats said:


> Oohh, that sounds yummy. I might have to check and see if we have something like that at our store.
> 
> It was either Oreos or leftover Chinese food. I figured the Oreos were a healthier choice.


Where's my "like" button?


----------



## Benjamin A.

Home made beef stew


----------



## journeymama

We're having South Indian black-eyed-peas with coconut milk and spinach on rice. Yum. Also, a carrot, cucumber, beet salad. Looking forward to it!


----------



## rho

I finally have something fun to put down - salad and lobster with lemon butter (yesterday was our anniversary and it got delayed)


----------



## kindlequeen

chicken roasted with mushroom, baby carrots and onions - topped with homemade gravy  

hubby's cooking!


----------



## telracs

steak and potato soup tnen apricot chicken with garlic mashed potatos.  yummy but a bit peppery


----------



## crebel

Victoria J said:


> Chicken livers and bacon with onions and spinach in a curry yogurt sauce over a baked potato.


May I come over for dinner next time you have this? - sounds yummy wonderful. I made egg noodles yesterday and we had chicken & noodles over mashed potatoes. Picked up a caramel pumpkin cheesecake at the store for dessert - delish.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cindy416's stuffed pepper casserole sounded so good, that's what we had for dinner tonight.  

A bit more filling than Oreos.


----------



## Tam

Tonight we had ham, green beans, & potatoes - a great chilly day dinner straight from my farmer childhood! Last night went to our church's monthly public dinner and had roast pork, perogie casserole, squash & mixed veggies, salad, and cheesecake with blueberries. The perogie casserole was delish and we were told it just consists of cooked lasagna noodles layered with mashed potatoes and cheddar cheese - yummm!


----------



## telracs

buffalo chili, buffalo filet, mashed potatos and key lime pie


----------



## Susan in VA

rho said:


> I finally have something fun to put down - salad and lobster with lemon butter (yesterday was our anniversary and it got delayed)


It doesn't have to be "fun"! Nothing wrong with posting leftovers... 

Oh, and happy belated anniversary.

Dinner tonight was carryout, since we get home late on Wednesdays. Subway sandwich for DD, chicken lo mein for me -- the two places are side-by-side at the nearby mini-mall.


----------



## telracs

beef tenderloin
last night was parmesan pistachio crusted trout


----------



## spotsmom

I actually cooked from 2 new recipes today.  Having sockeye salmon, squash casserole, and jasmine rice!  Turned out great.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

A burrito from the corner Mexican Market

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ham, baked potato, broccoli with cheese sauce. Quick and easy.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Hopefully, an invitation....


----------



## loonlover

Barbecue-Style Chicken is in the slow cooker.


----------



## Indy

Beef and barley stew in my brand new cast iron dutch oven.  It's a consolation present to myself because the slow cooker's inner pot is broken.  I figure it will be hard to break cast iron.


----------



## Victoria J

Mexican lasagna. With lots of cheese.


----------



## char

Mexican lasagna?  That sounds wonderful!  Can you tell me how to make it?  Thanks, I'm always looking for something new.


----------



## Victoria J

char said:


> Mexican lasagna? That sounds wonderful! Can you tell me how to make it? Thanks, I'm always looking for something new.


It's a recipe I learned from a show called Daisy Cooks!

Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees. Get some corn tortillas, 2 of your favorite cheeses and you can use 6-8 cut up, baked or boiled chicken breasts (or shredded if you prefer) or 1-2 lbs ground beef. This time I used ground beef.

Daisy fries her corn tortillas before using them but I don't. I fry 4 garlic cloves and 1 small onion with the ground beef until browned, add 1 sliced bell pepper and a handful of cilantro or parsley, salt and pepper, then I add in 1 and 1/2 bottles of green salsa and stir and that up and let it cook on medium heat for about 5-7 minutes. Then get out a lasagna pan and layer corn tortillas on the bottom, ladle the meat/salsa mixture over than then layer your cheeses on top of that and just keep building until the pan is full. Top with cheese. Cover with foil and bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes and you're done!

I modified it from the original recipe but it works and it's so easy!


----------



## telracs

sushi in wyoming


----------



## char

Victoria J said:


> It's a recipe I learned from a show called Daisy Cooks!
> 
> Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees. Get some corn tortillas, 2 of your favorite cheeses and you can use 6-8 cut up, baked or boiled chicken breasts (or shredded if you prefer) or 1-2 lbs ground beef. This time I used ground beef.
> 
> Daisy fries her corn tortillas before using them but I don't. I fry 4 garlic cloves and 1 small onion with the ground beef until browned, add 1 sliced bell pepper and a handful of cilantro or parsley, salt and pepper, then I add in 1 and 1/2 bottles of green salsa and stir and that up and let it cook on medium heat for about 5-7 minutes. Then get out a lasagna pan and layer corn tortillas on the bottom, ladle the meat/salsa mixture over than then layer your cheeses on top of that and just keep building until the pan is full. Top with cheese. Cover with foil and bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes and you're done!
> 
> I modified it from the original recipe but it works and it's so easy!


Thanks Victoria, I'm going to try this out tomorrow night!


----------



## VKScott

Friends from South Korea are finally home! We're having burgers, BBQ chicken, and lemon bars.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just want something light. I think I'm going to scramble eggs with peppers and onions.


----------



## telracs

roasted chicken, rice and blue bunny ice cream


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Rice with mixed vegetables and fish.


----------



## Susan in VA

A fantastic roast chicken salad...  baby lettuces, tomato, cucumber, corn, croutons, pine nuts, sliced roast chicken, and a very tasty dressing.  (It's supposed to come with dried dates and cranberries too, but I get it without those.)  Yum!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~Washington Apple Salade

~Roasted Garlic/melted Brie Bruschetta
~Ginger Chicken Soup

~Truffle marinated duck breast with buerre blanc, amaretto cherries & Pecorino Romano risotto

~Creme Brulee and Coffee


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Nachos made with left over meat and beans from Cafe Rio salad. 
Added sour cream salsa


Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Marguerite

Carrot, beet, and lentil soup with a pepita and parsley pesto on top with grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Appetizers

~Rattlesnake Marinated in red chile and lime and served with a chipotle pepper cream cheese.
~Rocky Mountain Oysters With horseradish dippin' sauce
~Grilled Duck Breast Rubbed with lavender and pepper and served with a raspberry, red zinfandel sauce.
~Fried Alligator Tail Center cut tail with seafood cocktail sauce.

Dinner

~Caesar Salade
~Buckhorn Bean Soup
~Elk (marinated broiled medallions). Grilled with four peppercorn crust served with sautéed mushrooms and onions.

Desert

~Hot Dutch Apple Pie With cinnamon rum sauce ....
~Cappucino

Compliments of: [size=14pt]_
The Buckhorn Exchange, Denver's Oldest Restaurant (Established 1893)_


----------



## lpking

This sounds humble compared to the preceding.  

Udon noodles in broth -- haven't yet decided between chicken and veggie -- with stir-fried veggies and some chourico (Portuguese sausage) and chicken.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Tomorrow night I am making stuffed peppers with orzo and crab meat. Made them a couple of weeks ago with tiny peppers, trying with larger ones tonight. If any of you want to try it, there's a recipe here: http://www.barbarabretton.com/whats_cooking.shtml


----------



## crca56

seared ahi tuna appetizer, steak, baked potato and salad at outback

usually tho it's cereal or a coke and an oreo


----------



## Todd Young

Usually, because I don't cook, it is take-away or frozen meals (the thought of them makes me sick, but I'm a very lazy person).

Anyway, tonight I am going over to my mom's for a roast lamb dinner. She will give me an extra plate that I can heat up in the microwave tomorrow night.

Isn't that terribly embarrassing?

I just don't get cooking. I don't have the energy for it. Plus, my kitchen is the size of a broom closet.


----------



## Victoria J

Got some chili simmering on the stove right now.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Panko crusted, pan fried tilapia fillets and grilled zucchini and red pepper, with a mustard/dill sauce. It turned out pretty good, I may blog about it...


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I decided to blog the recipe for last night's dinner (it really turned out delicious). If interested, you can find it here along with a link to another great recipe (oven): http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/


----------



## D/W

We're having lasagna for dinner tonight.


----------



## geoffthomas

I recently fixed:
Channa Masala
Butter Chicken with Basmati Rice
Chicken Tikka Masala
and Plain Tandori Naan.

Now I admit that these came out of containers from Trader Joe's.
But now that everyone likes them, I will fix them from scratch the next time.


----------



## Victoria J

Mmmm. I love naan. but I'm gluten intolerant so I had to give it up.  

However, I had a pan fried steak and some green peas with bleu cheese.


----------



## Amy Corwin

I'm thinking of making pork chops with pears, new potatoes, and red cabbage for tonight. Sort of a "German night". 

We'll see if it works out. LOL


----------



## msdanielle28

So many good sounding recipes here gives me a ton of ideas. I like this thread. It's early now but never too early to think of dinner, it approaches fast and if you do not have something in mind early then it turns into What's not for Dinner tonight? 

I think tonight I am going to have garlic roasted potatoes, green beans, carrots, peppers, and some big chicken chunks tossed together in a chicken veggie medley. Along with a side salad. Makes me hungry right now.


----------



## Jenna Bayley-Burke

Saturday - Make your own pizza night (no squabbling about toppings that way)
Sunday - meatloaf & mashed potatoes
Monday - Pear & bluse cheese salad with grilled chicken
Tuesday - Kung Pao Chicken
Wednesday - salmon & green beans
Thursday - Stroganoff
Friday - Orange Chicken Salad


Anyone else find you could feed the fam chicken every single day?


----------



## geoffthomas

Had a great taco soup last night.


----------



## Atunah

Lets see, 
Monday my creation of leftover beef hotdogs with onions, mushrooms, parsley sauted with cooked noodes and then cooked in some eggs, or egg substitute in my case. All in one pot. 
Tuesday Spicy lentils rice mixture served with browned onions and tomato sauce. 
Beef Madras on Wednesday 
Curry Chicken Thursday
Yesterday yummy Wurscht Gulash

Tonight I think I'll make a large batch of Spaghetti a la Bolognese.


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis

Pork tenderloin with a cranberry sauce, white rice, and oh, maybe some baked sweet potatoes.


----------



## Seanathin23

Something with strip stakes, getting close to grocery day so whatever is still in the kitchen will determine what I have with them. Tomorrow night is Roast with a red wine sauce over mashed potatoes, can't wait for that.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

We had scallops with homemade gnocchi, and it was *delicious*.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ooh, homemade gnocchi, yum! I'm too lazy and just buy the ones from Trader Joe's...

Tonight's dinner will be Val's Chicken Marsala:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,64901.msg1063869.html#msg1063869

which I've made at least a dozen times since she posted the recipe back in May!


----------



## telracs

ny strip at pizzeria uno


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Pork cutlet, mixed vegetables w/rice and a chocolate covered pumpkin Peep for dessert! LOL


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Chicken fried chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy, broccoli & carrots and lemon pudding for dessert.


----------



## geoffthomas

I grilled a couple of NY Strips that had been dry-marinated with Montreal Steak Seasoning.
Also grilled some nice medium shrimps.
cooked some little white potatoes - then buttered.
some salad and a warm french bread.

I make dinner on the weekends.


----------



## loonlover

Fried pork chops, mashed potatoes and gravy, peas, and homemade dinner rolls.


----------



## Susan in VA

Schnitzel with cauliflower and potatoes.  A piece of Halloween candy for dessert.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Whole wheat bread and veges are part of the dinner most of the time. Other ingredients do vary.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Spaghetti for us. Graham crackers with chocolate icing and a bit of chocolate zinfandel for dessert...


----------



## spotsmom

I want that dessert, Mike!!!

Tunafish sandwiches.


----------



## Susan in VA

A made-up rice dish.  Browned some turkey bacon, browned some chicken (cut small), added a chopped shallot and some soy sauce, then beat a couple of eggs and some cream together and poured those in and let the egg just barely cook, then added some previously cooked rice and stirred everything together.  Served it with a baguette.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Mexican lasagne 
That's what we had last night and tonight, the leftovers with a salad. Then I'll have to freeze the rest.

It's so easy...just browned hamburger, onions and garlic
Cottage cheese mixed with sour cream, cumin, cilantro
Tortillas, grated cheese, and salsa

You layer it just like lasagna, using the salsa like the tomato sauce and tortillas in place of the pasta. Yummy.


----------



## Victoria J

I love Mexican lasagna!

But tonight I'm having liver and onions with a baked potato.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH and DD were sick last night so I made homemade chicken noodle soup.  DH ate more than he thought he was going to (he didn't think he was that hungry), but he said it hit the spot.  We have some left over, so that's dinner for DH tonight (he's still feeling bad).


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Chicken on the grill with stuffing on the grill! Yummy!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~BlueCheese Stuffed celery

~Roast Duck w/cranberry-orange glaze
~Butternut Squash 
~Wild rice stuffing w/spiced golden raisins
~Creamed Pearl Onions

~Gingersnap Pumpkin Cheesecake
~Blue Bali Coffee


----------



## loonlover

Leftovers - the best part of cooking a turkey and making dressing.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Turkey, ham, mashed potatoes, stuffing, corn, carrots, green beans w/ bacon, candied yams (best ever!), pumpkin bread, rolls, cranberry relish, and apple pie. 

The menu for lunch and dinner for the next 3 days... See above.   (I always make enough for half the neighborhood and it's just the 6 of us)


----------



## Indy

Leftovers!  I worked a 7 night streak right before thanksgiving so there was no hope of turkey.  I made chicken and dumplings, peas and carrots (frozen, boiled) and baked potatoes with onions.  It was yummy.  Tomorrow I'm going to refry the potatoes with italian seasoning, I think.  Need more grease!  

As a side note, I have found out you can make chicken and dumplings with bowtie pasta, cream of chicken soup, chicken broth and some breast meat, and it turns out like the stuff granny made when it was heavenly.  Who knew, eh?  It would probably look better with lasagna broken up, but it's delish.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Just a salad...


----------



## TessM

I had leftover turkey with spknack/artichoke bread pudding. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffthomas

I just used a bunch of the leftover turkey to make a "white chili".
A little salad and crusty bread and a nice glass of vino.

Nice.


----------



## D/W

Thanksgiving leftovers. Yum!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

TGOF NEW Beef Strogoanoff and Noodles frozen entree wih 3 Oreo cookies and (later as I watch the Opera) a big bowl of Utz Sour Cream and Onion Chips.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Black Pearl Atlantic Salmon, pan fried potatoes with onions and green peppers, and baked cauliflower and carrots.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Home made gnocchi with tomatoes, garlic, peas and fresh oregano. YUMMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

No one has eaten in over a month?!

Grilled pork chops with lemon pepper seasoning, steamed broccoli, mashed potatoes.

On Tuesday, I'm making homemade marinara, along with a lasagna, baked ziti, and American Chop Suey. And I'm thinking Chicken Cacciatore for Sunday Dinner. Maybe.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Chicken, mostly veges and bread...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Sean Sweeney said:


> No one has eaten in over a month?!


No one is admitting what they have eaten over the past month.......sigh










PAW CLUB is open for business !!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Grocery store bound in an hour. Have some things to pick up before I slave away in the kitchen.


----------



## drenee

We will be eating out for dinner tonight.   
Not sure where yet.  
I'll keep you posted.   
deb


----------



## Sean Sweeney

drenee said:


> We will be eating out for dinner tonight.
> Not sure where yet.
> I'll keep you posted.
> deb


Cheating.


----------



## drenee

Sean Sweeney said:


> Cheating.


I'm good that way.


----------



## theraven

Chilli Dogs. I watched an episode of Undercover Boss the other day about the Cubs and have been craving hot dogs. I decided to fulfill that 'need' today. (plus the chicken I took out is still frozen and I don't like having to defrost in the microwave)


----------



## telracs

well, since my japanese dinner for tomorrow night got cancelled, i was thinking of going out for wasabi crusted filet mignon tonight...


----------



## sesmith

For _supper_  the wife is making some kind of breakfast food.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Sloppy joe and salad.. is what in the plan.


----------



## telracs

didn't make it to the japanese, so chicken soup and rib eye steak.


----------



## drenee

We had chicken fajitas.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Last night I made lamb stew. It was delicious. 

Tonight it's either lamb stew leftovers (which are better the second day anyway) or liver with sauce glace. Both sound good to me. My son will get pasta with tomato sauce since he detests liver.


----------



## drenee

Almond chicken, sweet potatoes and a vegetable.  Knowing my mom it will be corn or green beans.  
deb


----------



## CrystalMarcos

I received Cooking With Trader Joe's Cookbook Companion for Christmas and made one pasta meal which was quite good. We just got the flagship store which is funny because it isn't very big. I am going to make an Asian Soup tonight. Hope it is delicious! Speaking of which...it is 5:00 I better go make it!  http://www.amazon.com/Cooking-Trader-Joes-Cookbook-Companion/dp/097993849X/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1325725135&sr=8-10


----------



## telracs




----------



## Victoria J

beans and rice and buffalo wings.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Had Chinese beed and vegetables over (Mmmm) Forbidden Rice.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Did steak, rice medley and steamed summer squash and zucchini last night. 

Pork chops, corn and either white rice or mashed potatoes tonight. Chicken cacciatore tomorrow night.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

The chicken cacciatore is in the crockpot.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Pork Loin in Ketcup-Diet Coke sauce. (Don't laugh 'til you've tasted it). Sides are in question.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## drenee

I had turkey meatballs yesterday.  They were yummy.

Not sure what's on the menu for today, but I'm craving spinach salad with fresh strawberries.  I may have to wait a few weeks for that one.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

We had home-made tortilla soup.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

I just made a Kashmiri chicken Masala (with a little help form Pataks). Tomorrow I'll use to rest of the chicken to make a Pilaf Mehane, which is we normally make with lamb and is always yum.


----------



## Victoria J

Leftovers. Ribs and cheesy mashed potatoes with cabbage.


----------



## loonlover

Leftover ground beef soup.  I'm betting the flavor will be even better tonight.


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Another birthday around here. Going to parents for ribs for dad's birthday. I made a red velvet cake with lemon cream cheese frosting.


----------



## Cindy416

I fixed a chuck roast last night, and then I made vegetable beef soup today. The only problem was that I have an awful cold, and it's pretty hard to fine-tune my vegetable soup when I can't taste it! Hubby said it was good, so I guess I got lucky.


----------



## spotsmom

I made a good bean and ham soup/stew this afternoon with the ham bone from the Christmas ham so we snacked on it all afternoon.  Frosted Mini Wheats for dinner!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I made a pot roast in the crockpot last night. Steak tonight.


----------



## drenee

Sean Sweeney said:


> The chicken cacciatore is in the crockpot.


This one has been on my mind since I read your post, so I'm making it today.

deb


----------



## Susan in VA

Something in the crockpot sounds ideal for today.  I just have to figure out what ingredients I have on hand that could turn into a meal.  Let's see...  there's chicken... potatoes.... eggs...  shallots...  frozen corn....  bacon...  rice....  time to get creative!    (Suggestions?)


Crystal, I had no idea Trader Joe's did cookbooks....  Pretty sure the local store doesn't sell them!  Following your link, I see that there are about half a dozen of them, all with great ratings.  Will have to check those out.  I've never bought anything at TJ's that wasn't good.


----------



## crebel

spotsmom said:


> I made a good bean and ham soup/stew this afternoon with the ham bone from the Christmas ham so we snacked on it all afternoon.


I did the same thing last week along with cornbread for sopping. Perfect cold weather food.

Tonight I'm using leftover pork tenderloin to do some sort of curry and rice.


----------



## drenee

Susan, I think Allrecipes has a feature where you can input ingrediants and it will give you a recipe.  
deb

edit to add:  I looked at my Allrecipes app and could not find it.  I did find it on the Betty Crocker app.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It's too early to know, what's for dinner.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

On my own yesterday so I knocked up a quick Quorn Spag Bol. Now I'm off to prep poached haddock, steamed broccoli, new potatoes, and parsley sauce for tonight.


----------



## Susan in VA

I'm trying to get into the habit of weekly menu planning again.  Saves so much time when you don't have to grocery shop every day...  I always find myself torn between two extremes:  buying a freezer and building a pantry and keeping enough food on hand so I can just go to Costco once a month, or taking my little wicker shopping basket and going out to a farmer's market for whatever's freshest every single day.  I figure taking it a week at a time is a workable compromise.  

So....  tonight will be something with rice and chicken and either peas or carrots, and maybe a cream sauce...  details TBD.


----------



## Victoria J

I've been doing a lot of one-pot-meal cooking last week and saving a portion in Tupperware and freezing them for those days when I don't feel like cooking. Never used to do that. So far I have 5 homemade frozen meals in the freezer. This is a habit I need to develop every week! I even baked an extra loaf of bread for next week.

I made some Risotto Bolognese, a big pot and I'll be eating that for the next couple of days!


----------



## drenee

I believe mom said chicken casserole tonight.  
I had a Greek salad from Panera's last night.
deb


----------



## Amy Corwin

I had to start the weekly menu planning thing again, too, because I can only get to the store once a week and I hate throwing away food that has spoiled because I bought it and then didn't use it.

anyway, last night I made some meatballs and then made a one pot meal of orzo, beef stock, onions, peppers, and the meatballs. I cook the onions and peppers first in a little Italian salad dressing to give them some zip before adding the orzo, beef stock and meatballs. Yummy and fast. Then I just made a salad on the side.

The nice thing is that we now have leftovers which we'll eat the next night with some other green veggie.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A cold leftover Lasagna sandwich (white bread and mayonnaise) with 3 Butter Nutters and a good vintage Diet Coke,

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Tonight's going to be spaghetti Bolognese with a salad.  Maybe with garlic bread, too.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I breath life to this thread. 

Salmon tacos on fresh wheat tortillas.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Chicken with a lemon and yogurt sauce. It was delicious.


----------



## Susan in VA

I was just wondering last night whether everybody had been fasting since January!  

Carryout curry chicken last night.  Tonight will be something with pasta and chicken and broccoli.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Last night a cream of mushroom chicken potpie which gave me nightmares (something about four year olds with flame throwers).  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Healthy Recipe: Mediterranean Couscous

Couscous is a type of pasta that can be prepared in an instant. It's done as soon as the "grains" soak up the hot liquid. This version, with its traditional Mediterranean flavors, is a wonderful accompaniment to fish and a salad of cucumbers, tomatoes and feta cheese. Once you make this dish, you'll find yourself wanting to experiment with other flavorful additions to couscous.

Food as Medicine
Tomatoes, which are featured in this recipe, provide lycopene, which may help protect against prostate, breast and pancreatic cancers.


----------



## ChrisHewitt

It'll be shepherds pie tonight.  I've just got to summon up the energy to go into town for the ingredients.


----------



## Tatiana

Tonight it's omelets, biscuits and a tossed salad.


----------



## Tip10

Pork and Pepper Stir Fry with various other veges over wild rice.


----------



## crebel

Long John Silvers.  No cooking for me tonight!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Buttered Popcorn in the IMAX to see THE HUNGER GAMES.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Annalog

Dinner at my mom's house: chicken with vegetables and quinoa noodles with a little asiago cheese on top. Peppermint tea to drink.


----------



## TJVitt

There's a little English pub-themed restaurant just a stone's throw away from here, and they have a roast beef sandwich that's... It's the best sandwich I've ever eaten. It's the only thing I order there. Anyways, it's the missus's birthday so we're going out there to celebrate.


----------



## loonlover

Chicken casserole


----------



## JimC1946

I'm going to try making a red lentil soup that one of our favorite restaurants has. They recently shared the recipe in the food section of our newspaper.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Singapore Noodles with Curried shrimp and two different pork _kao-tze _ (steam buns) which are more dumpling sizes, but oh so delicious. Had memories of the Bei-jing night market, only their I had scorpion kabobs.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## That one girl

Jack Daniels and string cheese. :-/


----------



## Randirogue

Leftover pizza and mini-homemade almond cake (wilst serenaded by husband, this time as he reads aloud from a latest book in a series we both follow as opposed to I'm playing one of his instruments... Some parts of my life are exceedingly grand. :-D)


----------



## SSantore

Shepherd"s Pie--only mine is not made with lamb as the original.  I use hamburger meat.  Hamburger, chopped onion, garlic, carrot celery, stir fried in a bit of olive oil, add some corn, make a thick gravy with flour and broth. Add a bit of thyme and basil.  Pour into a casserole dish and cover with seasoned mashed potatoes.  Bake in the over until lightly browned on top.  Yum!  Comfort food.


----------



## gina1230

Spaghetti


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Katsu and ramen

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## LKWatts

A baked spud cooked to perfection with cheese and beans


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Too early for dinner. But it will be some kind of bread and veges. May be JD on rocks.


----------



## drenee

Brussel sprouts sauted with garlic, mushrooms and onions, and applesauce. 
I have been diagnosed with an ulcer, so now I eat applesauce with lunch and dinner.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Some nice broiled haddock, broccoli and scalloped potatoes.


----------



## loonlover

A chili dog


----------



## Susan in VA

Sue, that shepherd's pie sounds delicious!

Tonight was pan-fried flounder, lightly steamed carrots, and orzo with a little cream stirred in.


----------



## gina1230

Pizza and chef salad


----------



## JimC1946

Chicken Marsala


----------



## Susan in VA

Mushroom-asparagus risotto, with freshly baked bread.  New recipe.  Tasty, but...  it claimed to make enough for four, which I thought was great for three of us plus my lunch tomorrow.  But we barely made a dent in it!  There's over half the bowl still left.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Enchirados from work and leftover potstickers

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## SarahBarnard

drenee said:


> Brussel sprouts sauted with garlic, mushrooms and onions, and applesauce.
> I have been diagnosed with an ulcer, so now I eat applesauce with lunch and dinner.
> deb


Does applesauce help ulcers? Not heard that one before.

Dinner here tonight is, at the request of the children, sausages with mini roast potatoes, steamed carrots, broccoli and peas, served with gravy. There may be cake or ice cream for dessert.


----------



## crca56

pork ribs, fresh corn on the cob, both cooked on the grill, and green beans with new potato cooked in them...all courtesy of a good neighbor that cooked tonight. otherwise would probobly have been a scrambeled egg sandwich.


----------



## Val2

pork in an ale sauce, with crusty bread


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Indian curry! Nom

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## JimC1946

Roast beef with roasted veggies, one of my favorites.


----------



## Susan in VA

Lazy day:  Soup at Panera's.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

All vegetarian. Not even eggs that I had with lunch.


----------



## telracs

black pepper crusted tuna
kobe sliders
lettuce wraps


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Bento!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Spicy Sausage Pasta


----------



## drenee

Friday we had blackened tuna and a quinoa salad.  It was yummy.
Last night we had wings from Drovers Inn.  They were okay.  
Tonight is a steak salad.  
deb


----------



## Rogerelwell

Chicken Saag.  Mmmm


----------



## JimC1946

Baked tilapia and red beans


----------



## izzy

Lime and Dijon chicken thighs so yummy!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sloppy Joe today


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Beef stew. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ruth Harris

Penne with eggplant & ricotta cheese + rugola salad and a glass of red wine.


----------



## Val2

I just made a great fish pie, with smoked haddock, cod and shrimp. Delish!


----------



## Tip10

Ruth Harris said:


> Penne with eggplant & ricotta cheese + rugola salad and a glass of red wine.


After the way today has gone..... I'll have AT LEAST two or three helpings of the above minus the Penne with eggplant & ricotta cheese + rugola salad!!!


----------



## drenee

Tip10 said:


> After the way today has gone..... I'll have AT LEAST two or three helpings of the above minus the Penne with eggplant & ricotta cheese + rugola salad!!!


Ahhh, I hope your evening is better.

We have had a crazy day also, so we're going to build a fire and roast weinies. Something easy and quick.
deb


----------



## JimC1946

No cooking tonight. Wendy's cheeseburger and chili.


----------



## Panther

My partner and I had boiled carrots, mini corns, mashed potatoes, and  fake chicken wings in a sauce (it's not meat though).


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

chicken and microwaved veges.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Gharides...Shrimp, Greek Style, shrimp w spicy tomato sauce & feta...garlic bread...the rugola salad I was planning for last night but never got around to...a glass of rosé


----------



## jwest

If it comes in compartmentalized packages, I'm all over it 

Unless, of course, it comes in a plastic bag that says tortilla chips and there is a handy jar of salsa around...then I'm all over THAT!


----------



## drenee

Ribs and a chicken salad from a local diner.  Not bad for not having to cook.
deb


----------



## Eleanor1976

We had sweet and sour chicken with rice. Tomorrow will be sausages, chips and mushy peas with onion gravy


----------



## Ruth Harris

Baked penne in spicy tomato sauce and ricotta + rugola salad. The rugola has been beautiful...bushy & leafy, dark green with super fresh, biting flavor...we've been having it almost every day.


----------



## loonlover

Salmon patties, fried potatoes, and creamed peas.


----------



## Eleanor1976

I know I already posted but that _was_ two days ago. We just had beef in thai sweet chili sauce with boiled rice. Wish I'd been with you JimC1946...ah Wendy's


----------



## Susan in VA

Eleanor1976 said:


> I know I already posted but that _was_ two days ago.


Don't know about you, but I have dinner more often than just every two days. 

Tonight's was angel hair pasta with crumbled bacon and broccoli. And brownies for dessert.


----------



## gina1230

Pizza


----------



## lucasfernan

Black beans with rice, guacamole and arepas! Although it's too early to be thinking about this, I'm already getting hungry!!!


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Probably Pork Roast, then on to my sister's place for some Dom Perignon. She just closed on her first house purchase! CELEBRATE GOOD TIMES COME ON!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Thai, vege curry with shrimp and rice.


----------



## lucasfernan

Tuna pasta bake with green beans almond and garlic.


----------



## Susan in VA

Homemade pizza.


----------



## Eleanor1976

Chilli con carne with boiled rice


----------



## Susan in VA

Assorted leftovers.  Fridge needs emptying.


----------



## lucasfernan

Spanish tortilla with beans and rice.


----------



## Cathy21

Garlic chicken, rice and salad.


----------



## Meb Bryant

grilled tilapia, stewed okra, pinto beans, cornbread


----------



## loonlover

Venison chili (made by one of the paramedics I work with at the arena)


----------



## Indy

Salmon rice with veggies.  I broil a frozen salmon fillet in the oven (package directions), mix it with my favorite rice blend (sushi, brown and wild), chop loads of veggies in there after washing the rice.  Today's veggies are zucchini, little bit of frozen corn, kale, parsley, carrots, red onion and mushrooms.  Throw in a lot of olive oil, little salt, pat of butter, and the salmon when it's mostly done and chopped to bits with any bones picked out.  Set for "mixed" and yum.  We don't have leftovers.


----------



## crebel

Sharing a grilled t-bone with DH.  Also having baked potato w/sour cream and a mixed lettuce salad accompanied by a class of Blackstone zinfindel.


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Cheese Pizza and Hawaiian Pizza from Crust Gourmet Pizza.
The best ever.


----------



## Tip10

Incredibly mediocre (bordering on just plain bad) Mexican from a new Mexican Restaurant in town -- I can certainly recommend this place -- as someplace to AVOID!! -- we'll certainly not be back for a second try.


----------



## gina1230

steak and potatoes


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Korean spicy chicken. Kim chi.  Rice. Season potatoes. 

Its the only good burn I know .
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Stuffed shrimp with rice and steamed vegetables. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eleanor1976

Pork chop, potatoes, yellow & purple carrots and beef gravy


----------



## Susan in VA

Hasn't anybody here eaten dinner in over six weeks?


----------



## telracs

well, it wasn't dinner, but it was yummy....


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Pasta with peas and mushrooms. Spiced to the taste.


----------



## Annalog

Homemade baked vanilla egg custard with cinnamon sprinkled on top, 4 oz organic baby carrots, thinly sliced onions and zucchini fried, and an apple. (I have been tracking what I eat in LoseIt! and kept adding food for dinner until the My Plate report was happy.  )


----------



## Susan in VA

Just using up assorted stuff that defrosted from the power outage.... most had to be thrown out, but a few things had just _barely_ defrosted when the power came back on, so I'm using those up ASAP. Chicken and pasta was tonight's meal. Tomorrow I get to go grocery shopping to replace everything we lost.


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> Just using up assorted stuff that defrosted from the power outage.... most had to be thrown out, but a few things had just _barely_ defrosted when the power came back on, so I'm using those up ASAP. Chicken and pasta was tonight's meal. Tomorrow I get to go grocery shopping to replace everything we lost.


Sorry you lost some frozen food but glad you're okay.


----------



## Annalog

Jeff said:


> Sorry you lost some frozen food but glad you're okay.


I agree, Susan. Glad you are OK.


----------



## Susan in VA

Thanks, Jeff & Anna  --  not a big deal here for us at all, just an inconvenience.  It wasn't even two days for us.  There are still many households in the area without power, though.  

And even a week without power pales to the pictures I'm seeing out of Colorado.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Home made lean beef Hamburgers and other goodies.


----------



## Randirogue

Home made chilled pasta salad with chunky vegetables (cucumber, bell pepper, carrots, scallions, celery, grape tomatoes).  Pre-chop veggies and keep everything in separate containers and cook pasta fresh every few servings and it's perfect for lunch and snacks for the rest of the week too.


----------



## kmgiven

We're having potato-leek soup. It's ordinarily something I only cook in winter, but my 5 year old is going through a picky stage and she loves it, so it's a good way to get more veggies into her.


----------



## TRGoodman

We have an apricot tree in our yard and more fruit than we know what to do with, so I'm going to make an apricot bbq sauce and grill some chicken with it.


----------



## Sutton Shields

This is embarrassing...

Fast Food, Burger King to be specific.   

Sometimes, a single gal just needs the greasy, salty fries.


----------



## Susan in VA

Dinner out with DD and my parents at Romano's  --  chicken Marsala with mushrooms and 14 cloves of roasted garlic.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Dinner out with DD and my parents at Romano's -- chicken Marsala with mushrooms and 14 cloves of roasted garlic.


you counted the garlic?

steak wrap and fries for me.


----------



## Susan in VA

telracs said:


> you counted the garlic?


Yes, because last time I was there, about two years ago, it seemed like such a huge number that I counted. At the time there were 23 cloves. Apparently the economy is affecting garlic too.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Checking in - haven;t in a while.

I had a steak-um and a packet of mini-pepperoni stifired with portabello mushrooms, red and green peppers and onions, Sze-chuan stir fry sauce, soy cause (k'u-yu) and a cup of Butter Run\m coffee. Tofal calories=310 - carbs=10.

(I've been walking 2 miles a day and counting cals and carbs - under 1,300 cals a day and under 221 carbs - I've lost 46 pounds since March 26th - 6 inches around the waist and my blood sugar has dropped from 230 average to 110 average). 

Edward C. Patterson
65 and wants to get older


----------



## Susan in VA

Wow, congratulations, Ed!  That's quite an achievement!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

We've decided to have a midwinter Christmas Dinner (because it's usually in midsummer for us, and hot food is less appealing). Roast lamb and old-fashioned figgy pudding.


----------



## kmgiven

Edward C. Patterson said:


> (I've been walking 2 miles a day and counting cals and carbs - under 1,300 cals a day and under 221 carbs - I've lost 46 pounds since March 26th - 6 inches around the waist and my blood sugar has dropped from 230 average to 110 average).


Congratulations, that's awesome!

We were out running errands all afternoon and had linner at our favorite Thai restaurant - won ton soup and poor man's noodles - yum!


----------



## Mike Player

Friday is eatin' out night so probably Thai food and orange chicken! Also Friday is usually ice cream night although lately every night is ice cream night.


----------



## Susan in VA

Chicken and mashed potatoes and corn on the cob....  banana cream pie for dessert.


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Good question. At this time, I have no idea. Who else has this problem? =)


----------



## Susan in VA

CrystalMarcos said:


> Good question. At this time, I have no idea. Who else has this problem? =)


With well over 2000 dinners listed here, surely you can find something... 

I made breakfast for dinner, for the first time ever. There was a large amount of stale bread that needed to be turned into French toast.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chinese carryout.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

homemade pico de gallo and fresh baguette from the bakery in Summerlin. finishing off of a cold Arnold Palmer and some fresh macarons (I have coffee, mint chocolate, chocolate, and peanut butter)


----------



## telracs

we went to Mike's american grill.  i had prime rib and susan had trout.  now we're gonna have brownies and ice cream....


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

Tonight: huge cup of authentic Italian gelato...
that's my perfect dinner


----------



## telracs

chicken tiki masala...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I love tiki masala. I gotta pick up simmer sauce on my day off.

My dinner I just finished packing since I work tonight
Dinner. koreanredpepper chicken bento with japanesecucumbersalad,beansprouts greenbeans grapes lettuce with Korean red pepper sauce and brown rice









Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kindlequeen

Vegas_Asian - did you make that Korean Red Pepper Chicken?  Would love the recipe!!!!!

Tonight we're having chicken breast in a dill sauce since the dill in our garden has gotten big enough for us to use it!  My DH's mother used to make dill sauce often so it's comfort food for him.

My afternoon snack was tomatoes, cilantro, and jalapenos from our garden chopped and mixed into non-fat refried beans and TJ's flax seed chips.

I had some amazing salted caramel gelato in Las Vegas the other day, just seeing the word on here has my mouth watering for more.


----------



## telracs

i picked up veggie dumplings.  very yummy.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

All I know is: It will be vegetarian.


----------



## Annalog

Yellow crookneck squash fresh from my garden , corn on the cob, nectarines, strawberry Greek yogurt


----------



## Vegas_Asian

kindlequeen said:


> Vegas_Asian - did you make that Korean Red Pepper Chicken? Would love the recipe!!!!!


I isn't the one you wwould find in a Korean bbq. I use it on roasterie chicken, dressing on salad, and a sauce for potstickers (or we call it gyoza). It is AMAZING on roasterie chicken from Sam's. Has the buttery taste as well as a vinegar and spicy to it. I make it in batches and keep a container on hand in fridge. It has heat and flavor. my issue with spicy food I have issues with some recipes for spicy food.

I don't have exact measurements. I kinda go by taste and consistency. 
1 part sesame seed
1 1/2-2 part Korean red peppers (dried, found in Asian markets. The brighter red is more fresh)
3 part shoyu (sorry, soy sauce)
1 1/2-2. part vinegar (I use rice vinegar or apple cider vinegar.) 
1 1/2-2 part sesame seed oil
Bit of garlic and garlic salt to taste.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CrystalMarcos

Trying a new chicken crock pot recipe out of Fix It and Forget it Lightly http://amzn.to/QffoEo. Why don't I use my crock pot more often! Especially during the summer when it is hot and don't want to turn on the oven. The recipes I have tried from this book so far are very yummy. I have made two chocolate cakes more than once that were gobbled up quickly. Cake in a crock pot who knew!


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I made this last week and I'm thinking on doing it again this week because I <3 <3 <3 rice with crab meat. There's a recipe here: http://barbarabretton.com/drunken_rice.shtml and a great story from my childhood that usually makes me both smile and get hungry!


----------



## Amy Corwin

Thank you for this recipe - it sounds like one I'd really love.
Tonight we're having French bread with thin-sliced beef and a salad. I've got the beef cooking in the crockpot so I won't need to do much when I get off work. You gotta love crockpots. 



Vegas_Asian said:


> I isn't the one you wwould find in a Korean bbq. I use it on roasterie chicken, dressing on salad, and a sauce for potstickers (or we call it gyoza). It is AMAZING on roasterie chicken from Sam's. Has the buttery taste as well as a vinegar and spicy to it. I make it in batches and keep a container on hand in fridge. It has heat and flavor. my issue with spicy food I have issues with some recipes for spicy food.
> 
> I don't have exact measurements. I kinda go by taste and consistency.
> 1 part sesame seed
> 1 1/2-2 part Korean red peppers (dried, found in Asian markets. The brighter red is more fresh)
> 3 part shoyu (sorry, soy sauce)
> 1 1/2-2. part vinegar (I use rice vinegar or apple cider vinegar.)
> 1 1/2-2 part sesame seed oil
> Bit of garlic and garlic salt to taste.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Nothing special. Tacos we make are healthier than what we eat at Mexican restaurants...lol


----------



## drenee

I had my leftovers from lunch. 
deb


----------



## loonlover

Our dinner is served midday - we had lemony chicken served over rice.


----------



## gina1230

leftover chicken


----------



## balaspa

Hopefully my fiance and I are going for sushi at our favorite sushi place - Sakura!


----------



## BTackitt

I honestly have no idea, Hubs just called me and told me to "Trust me, I'm bringing home dinner after I get off work."


----------



## drenee

We had sushi last night.  Not sure what is being cooked for tonight but it sure smells good.  Chicken and noodles something.  
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Nacho if I actually get up to buy ingredients for pico de gallo

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs

BTackitt said:


> I honestly have no idea, Hubs just called me and told me to "Trust me, I'm bringing home dinner after I get off work."


Hubs said "trust me"? uh, oh.....

i'll be having steamed chicken with rice. my tummy is not yummy


----------



## luvmy4brats

This recipe has become an instant family favorite:. The first night I made it hubby and one daughter went back for thirds! I've probably made it 7 or 8 times this summer.

(I use dill instead of parsley and add it in the last 10 minutes or so. I also throw in some Italian seasoning, shredded squash & zucchini and corn right off the cob. The prep takes a bit with all the shredded & diced veggies, but I use my food processor for it)

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/ukrainian-red-borscht-soup/

1 (16 ounce) package pork sausage (I use Jimmy Dean Hot)
3 medium beets, peeled and shredded
3 carrots, peeled and shredded
3 medium baking potatoes, peeled and
cubed
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 medium onion, chopped
1 (6 ounce) can tomato paste
3/4 cup water
1/2 medium head cabbage, cored and
shredded
1 (8 ounce) can diced tomatoes, drained
3 cloves garlic, minced
salt and pepper to taste
1 teaspoon white sugar, or to taste
1/2 cup sour cream, for topping
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley for
garnish

DIRECTIONS:
1.	Crumble the sausage into a skillet over medium-high heat. Cook and stir until no longer pink. Remove from the heat and set aside.
2.	Fill a large pot halfway with water(about 2 quarts), and bring to a boil. Add the sausage, and cover the pot. Return to a boil. Add the beets, and cook until they have lost their color. Add the carrots and potatoes, and cook until tender, about 15 minutes. Add the cabbage, and the can of diced tomatoes.
3.	Heat the oil in a skillet over medium heat. Add the onion, and cook until tender. Stir in the tomato paste and water until well blended. Transfer to the pot. Add the raw garlic to the soup, cover and turn off the heat. Let stand for 5 minutes. Taste, and season with salt, pepper and sugar.
4.	Ladle into serving bowls, and garnish with sour cream and fresh parsley.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Rather than make pico. I was too hungry to slice it. So I broke out the food processor and made salsa. Dad got chicken from Sams

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books

I am a recent _trying to go gluten free and low carb gal_, so I am toying with a spicy veggie soup with gluten free/low carb dumplings made out of coconut flour. Sounds yummy, but we'll see what happens. It's in the slow cooker now and unfortunately I got it started a little late, so it might end up lunch tomorrow.


----------



## drenee

I had a Poptart and a glass of milk.  Please don't judge me.  
deb


----------



## Amy Corwin

We're going to have crock pot pork loin with mushrooms tonight, along with a nice fresh salad and sweet potatoes. Which reminds me that I need to get the crock pot going.

I'll tell you, crock pots are a real gift to the working stiffs.


----------



## CandyTX

Book club was last night and since we read a southern fiction book and I hosted, hubby cooked up an Alabama inspired feast of BBQ pulled pork sandwiches, BBQ chicken, cole slaw, squash casserole, ambrosia fruit salad... and of course cheesecake (because cheesecake and wine are required at ALL book clubs). We also had sweet tea, of course 

Tonight, no clue what he's cooking.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

chicken fajitas tonight


----------



## Leslie

I'm home early on a Monday which is unusual. Chicken salad tonight.

L


----------



## Natasha Holme

Aubergine pakora (bought fresh from shop). Yum.


----------



## geniebeanie

I ha d a stuffed tomato with tuna and sliced cucumbers. Ice tea and crackers made it a delicious meal.


----------



## CandyTX

We ended up going out to my fave Mexican place last night (Chuy's). Tonight is grilled mustard chicken and roasted brussel sprouts, he said. 

Tomorrow is my son's 12th birthday, we're taking him to Melting Pot (the traditional birthday celebration place for us).


----------



## intinst

Last night went to Casa Luis for  Spanish dinners of Fajitas for me, Chicken & Rice for Loonlover and Paella (Rice with clams, mussels and shrimp.) They had had Chicken Livers with scallions for an appetizer. (I had none, saving room for the beef fajitas.  ) All were very good, enjoying eating in NY.


----------



## drenee

I love Chuy's!!!    It has spoiled me for Mexican food at any other restaurant.  
I can't wait to get back to Texas to enjoy it again.  
deb


----------



## drenee

Homemade wedding soup.  It was very good.  And pumpkin pie cake.  
deb


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Faux pesto and shrimp over pasta.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/10/faux-pesto.html


----------



## telracs

indian food.....


----------



## CandyTX

Hubby and daughter decided to turn leftovers into dinner by taking chicken fajita meat, veggies, refried beans, etc and we had chicken tortilla soup


----------



## Cathy21

Pasta, pesto and tomato salad with rice pudding for afters.


----------



## Lee44

macaroni and cheese casserole


----------



## drenee

The other half of my lunch salad.  
deb


----------



## CandyTX

Hubby is making healthy sloppy joes and asparagus.


----------



## balaspa

My fiance and I call them "humdingers."  Hamburgers with avocado on them, covered with hummus, dipped in mustard.  Tonight, she added bacon and served it with a side of waffle fries.

I am basking in food heaven.


----------



## loonlover

Chili's Chicken Fried Steak for me and a Shinerbock Hamburger for II.

Back to some lower fat, lower calorie home cooking for the two of us tomorrow.  Vacation's over.


----------



## JimC1946

Pork tenderloin from the crockpot.


----------



## Tip10

Either Beef Stir Fry or Hospital food.
Depends upon how long we stay sitting with my Cousin and her DIL while waiting results of my cousin's son's back surgery.


----------



## crebel

I've got a pork roast in the crockpot with carrots, potatoes, rutabegas, parsnips, onions and fennel and a loaf of homemade bread about ready to come out of the oven.  My house smells wonderful!  There's plenty to share, come on over.


----------



## drenee

My mom made baked chicken breasts stuffed with pesto and I think she said cream cheese.  I liked it.  She didn't. 
deb


----------



## Tatiana

Beef Vegetable Soup and Sourdough rolls.


----------



## balaspa

Chicken fried rice with additional vegetables and Thai Chili sauce.


----------



## CandyTX

We went out for Indian. I had chicken tikka kebab  yummo.


----------



## drenee

Wedding soup.


----------



## Tip10

The nice church ladies did a wonderful meatloaf - scalloped potatoes - Corn - Apple & Blueberry pies. 
Wednesday is Family Dinner Night and they do a wonderful job of feeding us!


----------



## Lee44

hamburger and rice


----------



## NS

I made tacos with new sauce that I got (don't laugh) in TJMax. It was so good. I made some with soy meat for myself and with beef for my family and it was a hit.


----------



## balaspa

Pulled pork with really spicy barbecue sauce.  Delicious.


----------



## drenee

Chicken salad and Cheerwine.  
deb


----------



## Lee44

Hot dogs. (I know, pretty pathetic)


----------



## drenee

Fish and rice.


----------



## balaspa

My fiance is making her chili for dinner tonight!  Whoop!


----------



## JimC1946

Homemade chili con carne. Yummmm!


----------



## NogDog

Semi-homemade General Tso's chicken (Perdue frozen General Tso's chicken, Iron Chef's General Tso's sauce/glaze, some leftover brown rice that I fried up with green onion and a handful of mixed frozen veggies and a dash or two of soy sauce). Yummy.


----------



## drenee

Pork in gravy, mashed potatoes, hot rolls.  
  
Caramel apple bars in the oven now.  Yummy. 
deb


----------



## CandyTX

Hubby made a ground turkey and lentils/veggies casserole last night with roasted brussel sprouts.

Tonight will be pizza delivery since it's Halloween and we're huge fans 

Likely turkey casserole leftovers tomorrow.


----------



## drenee

Chili the fiancé made.    It was yummy.  
deb


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

home made fajita with lot of veges.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I'm hoping that a nice rare t-bone, smothered in sauteed mushrooms, and accompanied by green bean casserole, baked potatoes and a cold caesar salad are for dinner. Followed by a hot slice of apple pie topped with vanilla ice cream. However, one never knows.


----------



## CandyTX

Hubby is making his ah-mah-zing homemade burgers tonight. *mouth waters*


----------



## Lee44

fried chicken and rice


----------



## drenee

Spaghetti and garlic bread.  
deb


----------



## NS

I'm making roasted vegetables and chicken tonight.


----------



## drenee

Chicken and pork roast on the smoker.  Green beans.  Butternut squash.  
And mini cheesecakes.  Oreo crust with pumpkin caramel  cheesecake.  
deb


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> Chicken and pork roast on the smoker. Green beans. Butternut squash.
> And mini cheesecakes. Oreo crust with pumpkin caramel cheesecake.
> deb


may i have a mini cheesecake?

i'm having beef lo mein.


----------



## drenee

telracs said:


> may i have a mini cheesecake?


Absolutely !!!


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> Absolutely !!!


thanks!


----------



## MalloryMoutinho

carrots and pistachios...I need to go grocery shopping tomorrow lol


----------



## crebel

drenee said:


> Chicken and pork roast on the smoker. Green beans. Butternut squash.
> And mini cheesecakes. Oreo crust with pumpkin caramel cheesecake.
> deb


Yummy! Did you make the cheesecake? If so, care to share a recipe?

Our dinner was some disgusting casserole after a meeting - yuck. Now that we are home (3 hours of driving later), warmed up leftover fried rice is WAY better.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Yummy! Did you make the cheesecake? If so, care to share a recipe?
> 
> Our dinner was some disgusting casserole after a meeting - yuck. Now that we are home (3 hours of driving later), warmed up leftover fried rice is WAY better.


want some of my lo mein to go with your fried rice?


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> want some of my lo mein to go with your fried rice?


Yes, please. Anything to get the taste gone. I can't even tell you what the casserole was made of, totally unidentifiable; but we were guests and had to eat at least a "thank you" helping.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Yes, please. Anything to get the taste gone. I can't even tell you what the casserole was made of, totally unidentifiable; but we were guests and had to eat at least a "thank you" helping.


*hands crebel the rest of the lo mein*


----------



## CandyTX

Hubby made lasagna with ground turkey. I don't eat pasta so he made mine with asparagus instead of noodles  Super yummy.


----------



## drenee

8 Oreos crushed.  1 1/2 tablespoons melted butter.  Mix and place in the bottom of mini cheesecake pan.  I used a mini muffin pan. Spray the pan with Pam first.  
Bake for 7 to 10 minutes at 350. 

Filling:  8oz cream cheese softened 
1/2 cup pumpkin purée.  
1/2 cup sugar.  I substituted 1/4 cup Splenda. 
Blend till smooth. 
Add 1 egg
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg

Add a spoonful of filling to each. Add a dollop of caramel to each and swirl with a toothpick.  
Bake 20 to 25.


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Deb.  They sound wonderful!  I will be trying this recipe soon.  Did you just use an ice cream topping for the caramel?


----------



## drenee

I used the one you get in the produce area for apples.  
deb


----------



## crebel

Ooh, I have some of that caramel in the refrigerator.  In fact, I may have everything I need to make them in my cupboards.  I forsee cheesecake making in the morning!


----------



## drenee

Lol.  I got the recipe from Pintrest.  
Let us know how they come out.  
deb


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Ooh, I have some of that caramel in the refrigerator. In fact, I may have everything I need to make them in my cupboards. I forsee cheesecake making in the morning!


yay! cheesecake for me!


----------



## Tony Richards

It's risotto bolognese for me, since I just cooked up another batch of sauce (two pounds of ground beef, plus onions, mushrooms, seived tomato and tomato puree, grated carrot, herbs, and a splash of red wine). I'll eat a portion fresh this evening, and then freeze the rest and have good bolognese sauce available for a couple of months.


----------



## JimC1946

Tony Richards said:


> It's risotto bolognese for me, since I just cooked up another batch of sauce (two pounds of ground beef, plus onions, mushrooms, seived tomato and tomato puree, grated carrot, herbs, and a splash of red wine). I'll eat a portion fresh this evening, and then freeze the rest and have good bolognese sauce available for a couple of months.


That sounds soooo good!


----------



## drenee

Leftover Chinese.  And a glass of wine.  
Secretary was out today and the office was freakin crazy!!! 
Too tired to cook anything. 
deb


----------



## drenee

Pork, mashed potatoes, gravy and creamed peas.  

I made a pot pie for J for his meal tomorrow.  First day of hunting season tradition. 
deb


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~Clam Chowder
~Tuna stuffed Turkey
~CheeseBits

....and Catnip Cocktails


----------



## Amyshojai

NapCat said:


> ~Clam Chowder
> ~Tuna stuffed Turkey
> ~CheeseBits
> 
> ....and Catnip Cocktails


You're making my cat and dog DROOOOOOOL!

Here we've got roast turkey stuffed with wild rice, scalloped oysters, creamed corn, asperagus, and pecan pie with whipped cream.


----------



## MsBea

We are not turkey fans, so I have a Honey Baked Ham, green beans, mac and cheese and/or, roasted potatoes, dinner rolls and for dessert, a cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory and/or butter pecan ice cream.  Later for me, after the cleanup and everyone is gone, I'm going to unwind with a margarita along with my Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ham
Turkey legs
Stuffing w/sausage
Mashed potatoes
Candied yams
Green beans w/bacon
Herbed corn
Pumpkin bread
Cranberry relish
Rolls
Apple pie
and a yummy dessert from the Amish Market called Pumpkin Delight


----------



## loonlover

Cornish game hens, mashed potatoes and gravy, fruit salad, home made rolls, and pecan pie.


----------



## drenee

The normal turkey dinner.  I made the pumpkin pie.  
deb


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Usual thanks giving dinner with cranberry sauce, pie, biscuits and of course, turkey breast etc. Happy thanks giving every one.


----------



## JimC1946

LEFTOVER TURKEY!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I don't know yet. I just got off of work and the rest of the family is over. I am outside "watching" the turkey in the deep dryer. Actually was napping on the patio furniture until I got wet kisses from my dog. Turkey and ham is a for sure thing. As is lumpia...which is the only thing I am permitted to eat until the rest of the family gets here. I haven't eaten since I started work at 9am

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Desperately trying to close out the story and reach those 50,000 words on NaNoWriMo, so I need to make relatively easy dishes. Tonight we reverted to one of our Wednesday recipes -- which is the mid-week exhaustion where you come in the kitchen, consider you have to make dinner, and wish yourself collapsing straight through the floor into another dimension... This is easy, tasty and it smells sooooo good:

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/11/chicken-and-tarragon.html


----------



## Cathy21

Michael, my husband, is decorating and I am keeping out of the way until he's finished. The house is upside-down so we shall be having pasta / pesto / red wine (again).


----------



## geoffthomas

Taco soup.
With reduced salt chips, light sour cream and 2% milk cheese to make it heart-kinda-healthy.


----------



## D/W

Homemade turkey noodle soup is on tonight's menu. Yum!


----------



## Harley Christensen

Takeout from Pei Wei


----------



## drenee

Baked chicken. Green beans.  Macaroni and cheese.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

A burger for II and Crispy Chicken Tacos for me at Chilis


----------



## CandyTX

We eat out WAY too much during this time of the year. Last night was Indian (Bombay Bistro), tonight will likely be Mexican (Chuy's!).


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It's still morning. No decision yet.


----------



## loonlover

We don't go out much when Intinst is working overtime like he has lately, so he decided I should be allowed to take a break from cooking again tonight.  We both had breakfast at IHOP.  Back to slaving over a hot stove tomorrow.


----------



## drenee

Leftovers.


----------



## D/W

We ate chicken enchiladas, rice, and corn.


----------



## Amy Corwin

DreamWeaver said:


> We ate chicken enchiladas, rice, and corn.


Yum. Did you make your own enchiladas? I love Mexican food and have been learning to make it.

Last night we had chicken and dumplings. It was a rainy day and we felt like some good old fashioned "stick to the ribs" food.


----------



## Harley Christensen

Tater tot casserole 

(mmm...gotta love comfort food  )


----------



## drenee

Chili made with venison. 
deb


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Attempting something new:  Cheese stuffed shells.


----------



## drenee

J picked up Chinese.  
deb


----------



## kindlequeen

Left over Pho from lunch and it was so good but now I'm craving Mac n' cheese, I should have stayed out of this thread!


----------



## Kali.Amanda

For National Soup Month and because a friend just sent me a bit of saffron: http://www.barbarabretton.com/whats_cooking.shtml


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Ramen. I feel like poo.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Tonight we will have one of our favorite dinners:
Roasted Chicken
Stuffing
Salad with my husband's German salad dressing (mostly vinegar, oil, mustard, chopped onions, sour cream and a bit of Maggi seasoning).

Yum-yum.


----------



## Amy Corwin

drenee said:


> Chili made with venison.
> deb


Hey, Deb, would you like to share your chili recipe for venison?
We don't buy beef and eat venison instead and we like to try new recipes when we can find them. My husband and I both love chili so if you have a good recipe for venison, I'd be grateful to get a copy.

Thanks!


----------



## bookfiend

Rice maker Chicken and Pasta:  put pasta, leftover chicken, sauce and enough water to cover pasta in rice maker, stir well. Hit white rice button. stir occasionally.... job is....


----------



## Harley Christensen

Amy Corwin said:


> Salad with my husband's German salad dressing (mostly vinegar, oil, mustard, chopped onions, sour cream and a bit of Maggi seasoning).


Amy - Does your husband use regular white vinegar in the dressing? And, is there a type of onion he prefers to use (yellow, white, sweet, green)? I love experimenting with dressings and this one definitely caught my eye! Thanks!

~ Harley


----------



## Cindy416

I fixed a package of lobster and shrimp ravioli for Sam's Club. There was a recipe for a garlic lemon cream sauce that I made to top the pasta. I usually make my own ravioli, but this was very quick and delicious.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I made a pot of innovated Thai chicken soup. Tom Yum Gang? Not sure what it's called. Chicken, zucchini, carrots, peas, lemongrass, garlic, ginger, chile, coconut milk, spinach, mushrooms, etc. Yum is right.


----------



## geoffthomas

Friday night special (even though it is Wednesday).  Pasta, tomato sauce, browned meat (today it is ground turkey) and anything else that seems wonderful at the time.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

Aloo Gobi (cauliflower, potatoes, rice, ginger, garlic, lots of spices)


----------



## drenee

Amy Corwin said:


> Hey, Deb, would you like to share your chili recipe for venison?
> We don't buy beef and eat venison instead and we like to try new recipes when we can find them. My husband and I both love chili so if you have a good recipe for venison, I'd be grateful to get a copy.
> 
> Thanks!


Brown the ground venison with onions. Sprinkle chili powder, pepper, garlic and 2 heaping tablespoons brown sugar in with the meat while browning. Brown in olive oil. Add water if necessary. 
In a crock pot he puts tomato soup and he adds 3/4 cup of his homemade salsa. Which has a bunch of herbs and spices. More chili powder, cumen, ground ginger, and black beans or kidney beans or both, including the liquid off the beans. Sometimes he adds a little water, a half of a cup. He likes thicker chili. 
I wish I could give you better measurements. He just tosses stuff in. 
He entered his venison chili in a couple of chili cook offs in Texas. He placed both times. 
deb


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

R.A. Hobbs said:


> Aloo Gobi (cauliflower, potatoes, rice, ginger, garlic, lots of spices)


I like it too. We will have something similar.. may be okra and multi-bean soup.. Perhaps chicken too because we are having friends visiting from east coast.


----------



## drenee

Leftovers from yesterday.  I made a sweet potatoe casserole and green beans.  
J's sisters made the rest of the meal.  
deb


----------



## drenee

Spicy tuna roll.  
deb


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

drenee said:


> Leftovers from yesterday. I made a sweet potatoe casserole and green beans.
> J's sisters made the rest of the meal.
> deb


Love sweet potato casserole!

We had veggie bean burritos tonight. Only one kid cried in protest.


----------



## drenee

Crockpot chicken and noodles and brussel sprouts. 
deb


----------



## Bec

Well, my partner's out at the hockey for the evening, so I was left to my own devices. 

Scrambled eggs it was. 

I'm pretty sure I'd regress to eating cereal for dinner if I were to find myself single again one day. 

I made a chilli asparagus pasta dish last night. One problem, I'm pathetic with spicy food and could barely eat it. Partner loved it though. Made a really yummy risotto the night before. 

Cauliflower soup tomorrow night, I think!


----------



## Annalog

Asparagus and scrambled eggs last night and probably tonight as well. That will be the third picking from my garden patch so far this spring. It is sprouting faster than we can eat it.


----------



## katiemoe

I *love* these threads to get inspiration when I can't decide what to make for dinner.

I ended up making pork chops and then roasting brussel sprouts with carmelized shallots and pine nuts.


----------



## drenee

Leftovers for me.  I am going to make mashed potatoes to put the chicken and noodles over.  Starch overload.  
deb


----------



## balaspa

Stuffed peppers tonight!


----------



## telracs

wasabi filet mignon


----------



## Kali.Amanda

New blog: a lovely alternative to burgers for Memorial Day.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2013/05/great-expectations.html


----------



## spotsmom

Hank's birthday, so we had ribeye on the grill, baked potatoes, cole slaw and now we're letting things settle before the 3 layer chocolate cake!!


----------



## HappyGuy

Shrimp Fra Diavolo. Woohoo!


----------



## Book Master

Sliced Pulled Barbecue Pork, Barbecued baked Beans, and barbecue Chips with tea and soda to wash it down.........................Its the Memorial Day Weekend Barbecue Bash!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I just came off vacation (where I went off my 1200 cal a day diet for a few days). So it's bread and water for me.   A fine Signature Bread and a classic sparkling water.

Edward C. Patterson
Lost 50 pounds and brought my sugar from 240 to 99


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Dinner tonight: salmon in a mustard sauce over a bed of couscous and shredded carrots.

http://whatscookingamerica.net/SalmonDill.htm


----------

